# Random Health Thoughts



## Kevin001

Just a thread where people can post random health thoughts instead of making a thread about a small issue.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope my skin issues get resolved tomorrow. This will be my 3rd time seeing this dermatologist, he better be useful this time.


----------



## Skeletra

Kevin001 said:


> I really hope my skin issues get resolved tomorrow. This will be my 3rd time seeing this dermatologist, he better be useful this time.


Have you only been going to this same guy?
If he doesn't find something this time, you might want to get a second opinion. Though skin tends to be tricky.
Good luck! I hope they figure out what it is.


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> Have you only been going to this same guy?
> If he doesn't find something this time, you might want to get a second opinion. Though skin tends to be tricky.
> Good luck! I hope they figure out what it is.


Yep, he is just familiar with me. He knows the situation and what we've tried. But yeah this is his last shot, lol.


----------



## 8888

I wish I had an easier time losing weight. My Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome and insulin resistance is likely the reason.


----------



## Skeletra

Why do people bring sick children to the mall? I've seen 4 kids covered in red dots the last 6 weeks. Isn't that **** contagious? Don't they take other people in consideration at all?


----------



## Blue Dino

Skeletra said:


> Why do people bring sick children to the mall? I've seen 4 kids covered in red dots the last 6 weeks. Isn't that **** contagious? Don't they take other people in consideration at all?


I remembered going to school for 3 days straight after I was suspected to have chickenpox. My mom didn't believe me when I showed her itch red bumps all over me and thought it was my way to try to not go to school for a few days. So she force me to go to school with it. It got worse and I ended up going to the nurses offices myself to show her. They ended up barring me from school for a week. My mom then got mad and scolded me for not telling her that I was actually being serious in the first place. 

I also ended up giving it to another classmate as a result. Lucky the other parents didn't decide to sue us.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Last week I bought organic pasture-raised eggs from a different brand I usually go to because it was slightly cheaper, but the yolks were light in color. It is a scientific fact that hens raised on organic pasture and feed produce eggs with dark yolks, so what the hell happened there? Maybe those hens were given only a small amount of time to forage on the pastures so that still counts as pasture-raised. Hmm. -_-


----------



## Skeletra

Wanderlust89 said:


> Last week I bought organic pasture-raised eggs from a different brand I usually go to because it was slightly cheaper, but the yolks were light in color. It is a scientific fact that hens raised on organic pasture and feed produce eggs with dark yolks, so what the hell happened there? Maybe those hens were given only a small amount of time to forage on the pastures so that still counts as pasture-raised. Hmm. -_-


I know a really old fashioned chicken farmer (she's 90), when they're low on corn, they feed with fish scraps and bread, and the yolks will be a lot brighter. Could just be that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to get those scans and see a doc about my knee, I need to see a doc for a new ventolin prescription, I need to see a doc the itching/hives I've been breaking out in, I need to see a dentist and get this broken small retainer removed, I need to see a massive and/or chiropractor about my back and knee, I need get my eyes checked and get new glasses, etc


----------



## nubly

Wanderlust89 said:


> Last week I bought organic pasture-raised eggs from a different brand I usually go to because it was slightly cheaper, but the yolks were light in color. It is a scientific fact that hens raised on organic pasture and feed produce eggs with dark yolks, so what the hell happened there? Maybe those hens were given only a small amount of time to forage on the pastures so that still counts as pasture-raised. Hmm. -_-


My sister has hens and she gave me some of the eggs they laid. I forgot about them for about three weeks but ate them anyway. I guess they don't stay fresh that long because they tasted funky and the taste of eggs stayed with me the entire day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Trying to make better food choices. I have a lot of leafy greens in the fridge right now. I can't wait to eat my salads. I'll be having eggs with sage for brreeeaakfast.


----------



## CNikki

Should probably lay off on the coffee, even if it's decaff...


----------



## Kevin001

I must be allergic to a certain type of grass because whenever I'm around that grass (not even touching it) I get hives. Weird sh*t. Knees got super itchy/swollen today, I think it was because that particular grass was on the floor in the front seat of our car.


----------



## Skeletra

For the first time in a long time, I don't feel dizzy at all when I lie down. And it feels nice.
Maybe I should just surrender and accept that I won't ever achieve the things that I want to. I'm tired and I need to stop dreaming.
The last week I have not checked my email and I have not looked for any jobs. I've even felt like my mental excuse (applying for college) was good enough.
I can at least take a break until I get my college rejections/acceptances I guess. I feel OK with giving up for now.
Maybe try to avoid other stressors as well, hehe, good luck with that one :b


----------



## SplendidBob

Stomach problem finally gets better, lower back problem here once more (and neck not brilliant either). Ah to be young again and free from injury / illness.


----------



## Charmander

I've had a ganglion cyst in both of my wrists for the past 6 years. The pain comes and goes but it's driving me insane today.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this steroid cream works. I should of gotten the solution but that ish is expensive.


----------



## green9206

I want to state some of the things wrong with my body. 
Constant itching in my eyes and ears. 
Random muscle twitching throughout my body 
Random feeling of pain in chest like heart attacks 
Constant feeling of peeing every couple of hours 
Extremely low physical strength comparable to a 12 year old
Can't walk straight, i stoop because something wrong with my spine 
Overly fair skin due to lack of melanin pigment in skin
Thin body with very thin arms
Can't cross my legs otherwise muscles lock up and intense pain 
Can't walk for more than an hour because no stamina 
No vitamin D in my body as i hardly ever leave my house 
There are few more problems i can't remember right now..


----------



## Skeletra

I feel like I'm tierd enough to slip into a miniature coma, yet I'm having a hard time sleeping :-|


----------



## Kevin001

I just got my haircut and the barber tells me I need to get the moles by my ear looked at, she doesn't like the shape of them. I never really paid attention to them tbh. Just another thing to worry about.


----------



## Kevin001

I have so many blackheads around my nose. I use to think it was just like little hair pores but nope.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Raw cacao powder is the only thing so far that will give me a natural high....

Also, I need to do squats and leg toning exercises to get ready for some fun at the beach when the heat wave comes. Not even sure if it'll come soon since the weather has been all over the place lately.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I'm loving this brand of iced chai tea I'm trying. It's got a great ginger kick to it.


----------



## Skeletra

I'm having random waves of fear. My heart beats faster, my mind gets fuzzy, and even if I'm alone I feel like I'm not safe. Is this because I haven't slept that well for like a month and only had nightmares? Is it because I was scared fiercely on Friday by that scary customer?
I don't want this again. I had something like this as a kid. I don't need to be this scared.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> I'm having random waves of fear. My heart beats faster, my mind gets fuzzy, and even if I'm alone I feel like I'm not safe. Is this because I haven't slept that well for like a month and only had nightmares? Is it because I was scared fiercely on Friday by that scary customer?
> I don't want this again. I had something like this as a kid. I don't need to be this scared.


Hope things will be better soon.


----------



## McFly

The pain in my neck went away but my right lymph node is still swollen.


----------



## Skeletra

Considering ditching work today. I think I might have a fever...
I don't have one of those temperature measuring thingies, but I feel very warm and dehydrated, and I feel like ****. I feel almost like I'm about to throw up.. I need the money though, so I might still go.


----------



## feels

My skin is so ****ed lately. Mostly just on my arms. First there was the weird spotted rash that scarred. Now there's like tiny little bumps on my inner wrists??? I also have cuts all over my hands from work. Also, I have allergic reactions to like every vegetable I cut up there. So my hands and wrist will just be all red and itchy after each prep task.


----------



## KelsKels

My ears are driving me insane... I worry about my hearing constantly. I wish I could have more of a piece of mind and figure this stuff out. I listened to what wearing a cochlear implant sounds like, and it's very scary. Nothing like regular hearing. I hope I don't lose any more... I hope I can be fixed. The whole thing upsets me so much. 

That and I swear my sight is different, but I could just be paranoid. Sometimes when I close my eyes I see a bright yellow blotch and when I open my eyes it's there, very bright, and doesn't go away for a while.


----------



## feels

My hands go numb every time I sleep now, especially the right one. I guess just from using the knife all day. But yeah once I wake up it's hard to get back to sleep because I'll like move it around trying to get the feeling back, then start to doze off, then in like 2 minutes it's numb again lol


----------



## kivi

My knees are all red and itchy. I don't know what happened to them. Maybe something bit me? Also my skin feels very dry now after today's swimming.


----------



## Skeletra

Migraine, growing wisdom tooth causing gums to swell up way much, so I can't yawn or chew food properly and swallowing anything feels like I'm swallowing razor blades. What a great combo D:

Edit: but wait there is more. Another period just two weeks after I finished my last one. How long will this last. 3 days? 2 weeks? Who the **** knows? >_O.


----------



## McFly

Skeletra said:


> Migraine, growing wisdom tooth causing gums to swell up way much, so I can't yawn or chew food properly and swallowing anything feels like I'm swallowing razor blades. What a great combo D:
> 
> Edit: but wait there is more. Another period just two weeks after I finished my last one. How long will this last. 3 days? 2 weeks? Who the **** knows? >_O.


Do you know if the wisdom tooth is impacted? I've never heard them coming in that late.


----------



## Cashel

Skeletra said:


> Migraine, growing wisdom tooth causing gums to swell up way much, so I can't yawn or chew food properly and swallowing anything feels like I'm swallowing razor blades. What a great combo D:
> 
> Edit: but wait there is more. Another period just two weeks after I finished my last one. How long will this last. 3 days? 2 weeks? Who the **** knows? >_O.


You oughta get that wisdom tooth removed! It's really fun! They have an anaesthetic that kept me conscious but have me amnesia. The last thing I remember is seeing the girl I had a crush on totally doped up I the next room. Fun times!


----------



## Skeletra

Cashel said:


> You oughta get that wisdom tooth removed! It's really fun! They have an anaesthetic that kept me conscious but have me amnesia. The last thing I remember is seeing the girl I had a crush on totally doped up I the next room. Fun times!


Going to the dentist today. She's suspecting a rather heavy infection . They don't do full anestesia here though. Just local. (Unless you have a documented terror of dentists and request a specialist)



McFly said:


> Do you know if the wisdom tooth is impacted? I've never heard them coming in that late.


They have commented that it's growing slowly. It has been partially erupted for years now, but now the gum flap that was covering half of it is gone and the surrounding gums are heavily inflamed. I'm suspecting that I *might* have accidentally grinded it off or something. Or that it just had a growth spur.
They have also commented that I probably won't have to pull it even though my jaw muscles are really tight. But then again both my upper ones came out digging into them so they may have said that compared to them.


----------



## McFly

Skeletra said:


> Going to the dentist today. She's suspecting a rather heavy infection . They don't do full anestesia here though. Just local. (Unless you have a documented terror of dentists and request a specialist)
> 
> They have commented that it's growing slowly. It has been partially erupted for years now, but now the gum flap that was covering half of it is gone and the surrounding gums are heavily inflamed. I'm suspecting that I *might* have accidentally grinded it off or something. Or that it just had a growth spur.
> They have also commented that I probably won't have to pull it even though my jaw muscles are really tight. But then again both my upper ones came out digging into them so they may have said that compared to them.


Wow that all sounds pretty painful. I don't know how it is where you are but dentists here seem to be always in favor of pulling those suckers out and like getting paid for it. I had all 4 of them impacted in my x-rays and it was sweet relief when they were gone.

Hopefully antibiotics will reduce the swelling and infection in your case.


----------



## Skeletra

McFly said:


> Wow that all sounds pretty painful. I don't know how it is where you are but dentists here seem to be always in favor of pulling those suckers out and like getting paid for it. I had all 4 of them impacted in my x-rays and it was sweet relief when they were gone.
> 
> Hopefully antibiotics will reduce the swelling and infection in your case.


Just finished at the dentist now. Holy Jesus ****, the pain now is unbearable.
I had gotten food lodged in there and then when the gums swelled up, I chewed on them, and that created a cycle. It's mildly infected. Now she dug up whatever was lodged in there and gave me some powerful mouthwash to rince it with. If I'm not better by Friday, I am to call back. Fingers super crossed.
Don't ever forget to floss, guys.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> Just finished at the dentist now. Holy Jesus ****, the pain now is unbearable.


 If you think that's bad you don't wanna know what it's like to bite a chunk out of your tongue. At least you only have to go through this for as many wisdom teeth as you have.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I really don't know what is causing my hives :blank.


----------



## McFly

Worried about my health. The symptoms aren't good and sound definitely alcohol related. I need to make a doctors appt soon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> I guess I really don't know what is causing my hives :blank.


 Could be anything. Literally. OK. Not ANYthing. But it could be A 
LOT of things. I would guess it's more likely to be something you're ingesting but you'd really have to probably see a dermatologist. And even then I doubt they could really nail it down very quickly.


----------



## Kevin001

I got these random 2 pink dots on my arm, I'm thinking something bit me. I hope I don't find more...ugh.


----------



## McFly

I did an at home liver test and all the tests results came through okay. Not sure how trustworthy it is. Just the ph was high but I've been drinking a lot of an apple vinegar + honey + sparkling water which is a good tangy drink, so maybe I'm too alkaline. Still should see a doctor though my symptoms have cleared up a bit. But definitely quitting alcohol completely.


----------



## McFly

McFly said:


> I did an at home liver test and all the tests results came through okay. Not sure how trustworthy it is. Just the ph was high but I've been drinking a lot of an apple vinegar + honey + sparkling water which is a good tangy drink, so maybe I'm too alkaline. Still should see a doctor though my symptoms have cleared up a bit. *But definitely quitting alcohol completely.*


lmfao so much for that


----------



## Skeletra

McFly said:


> I did an at home liver test and all the tests results came through okay. Not sure how trustworthy it is. Just the ph was high but I've been drinking a lot of an apple vinegar + honey + sparkling water which is a good tangy drink, so maybe I'm too alkaline. Still should see a doctor though my symptoms have cleared up a bit. But definitely quitting alcohol completely.


What syptomes are you having if you're comfortable with sharing? Could be vitamin deficensies or similar. Apple cider vinegar is very alkaline and could definitely push that ph balance. It's really good for your teeth though. 
---

Something slightly interesting happened earlier today.. In a "fight" with McFly here. I got pretty pissed off at myself. I only saw my iPad, like the rest of the world dissapeared, my heart started beating fast, head felt tight and I lost control over myself and started deleting myself (some posts, friends, avatar and such). This is the exact same thing that happens whit my perfectionism. I've been calling those events "perfectionism attacks" for myself. I get this intense focal point over an error, rest of the world dissapearars, heart beats fast, head feels tight, speech gets scrambled and reasoning and control goes to **** this ****ville. I've only had this with anger before one time when I dropped a slice of bread.. Of all things. Makes me wonder if this is something I should be concerned about. And if there is a way to snap out of it on my own? There has always been some outside force snapping me out. My cat meowing loudly, doorbells, phones, people yelling... What if there is nobody there to snap me out? How far can an "episode" like that go?


----------



## McFly

Skeletra said:


> What syptomes are you having if you're comfortable with sharing? Could be vitamin deficensies or similar. Apple cider vinegar is very alkaline and could definitely push that ph balance. It's really good for your teeth though.
> ---
> 
> Something slightly interesting happened earlier today.. In a "fight" with McFly here. I got pretty pissed off at myself. I only saw my iPad, like the rest of the world dissapeared, my heart started beating fast, head felt tight and I lost control over myself and started deleting myself (some posts, friends, avatar and such). This is the exact same thing that happens whit my perfectionism. I've been calling those events "perfectionism attacks" for myself. I get this intense focal point over an error, rest of the world dissapearars, heart beats fast, head feels tight, speech gets scrambled and reasoning and control goes to **** this ****ville. I've only had this with anger before one time when I dropped a slice of bread.. Of all things. Makes me wonder if this is something I should be concerned about. And if there is a way to snap out of it on my own? There has always been some outside force snapping me out. My cat meowing loudly, doorbells, phones, people yelling... What if there is nobody there to snap me out? How far can an "episode" like that go?


Abdomen pain, edges of my eyes are yellowish, strange taste in my mouth. It sounds like jaundice, but the test said it wasn't. It gave me a slightly higher keto rating and I'm on a low carb diet so that would show higher ketones which means it was right about that measure, and the high alkalinity. But I really need to get a lab test, in addition to quitting alcohol. I do take a multivitamin 

It may have been a bad anxiety or anger attack which was entirely my fault and you didn't deserve that. Again my apologies for being mean to you. Deep breathing and holding your breath or counting to 100 seems to work good in those incidents. Things I should have done yesterday as well. You've talked about your perfectionism in the past and tbh I've never heard a case where it gets that bad for someone. But the symptoms you describe to me sounds like an anger attack or a panic attack. One of the things I've read about getting past an attack like that is not to fight it but recognize what's happening and accept you're having a spell which can make it go away quicker. I can't offer good solutions but I hope you can learn to fix this perfectionism problem you have to live with


----------



## Skeletra

McFly said:


> Abdomen pain, edges of my eyes are yellowish, strange taste in my mouth. It sounds like jaundice, but the test said it wasn't. It gave me a slightly higher keto rating and I'm on a low carb diet so that would show higher ketones which means it was right about that measure, and the high alkalinity. But I really need to get a lab test, in addition to quitting alcohol. I do take a multivitamin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may have been a bad anxiety or anger attack which was entirely my fault and you didn't deserve that. Again my apologies for being mean to you. Deep breathing and holding your breath or counting to 100 seems to work good in those incidents. Things I should have done yesterday as well. You've talked about your perfectionism in the past and tbh I've never heard a case where it gets that bad for someone. But the symptoms you describe to me sounds like an anger attack or a panic attack. One of the things I've read about getting past an attack like that is not to fight it but recognize what's happening and accept you're having a spell which can make it go away quicker. I can't offer good solutions but I hope you can learn to fix this perfectionism problem you have to live with


It could be gallstones. That can look a lot like jaundice and comes with abdominal pains. I would hold back on the multivitamins until you're done testing though, as they will affect the result and there might be something in them that you should avoid.

Don't worry about that though, it's ok . Made me think about the whole panic/anger attack thing. I'll try deep breathing next time I feel one might be coming and try to accept it for what it is. Thanks for the tips . I really need to get that **** under control ^^


----------



## Kevin001

I've been having so much wax buildup the last few weeks and I have no idea why. I've cleaned my ears daily for the last 10yrs.


----------



## Skeletra

Kevin001 said:


> I've been having so much wax buildup the last few weeks and I have no idea why. I've cleaned my ears daily for the last 10yrs.


How do you clean your ears? Maybe try to ease down a little?
Excessive cleaning can often create more problems than it's worth.


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> How do you clean your ears? Maybe try to ease down a little?
> Excessive cleaning can often create more problems than it's worth.


Q-tips. I like to be clean. If I take days off it would be bad, trust me. I went like 5 days without cleaning when I was in the mental hospital and......wow, lol. Never again.


----------



## Skeletra

Do you just take the outer ear, and not the inner ear? Q-tips push the wax in and creating a block. Do you have any tinnitus? That could be why.
I was forbidden to use any q-tips near my ears by my doctor. Had lots of tiny cuts in the ear channel and large blocks of wax in both ears, the irritation apparently made more wax.. After years of cleaning them really well every day, that's a bit hard.
A little wax is natural. Don't try to remove everything. And maybe get one of those small ballon-like ear cleaning tools if you go inside.
I remember reading you had some skin problems. Does that affect your ears as well?


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> Do you just take the outer ear, and not the inner ear? Q-tips push the wax in and creating a block. Do you have any tinnitus? That could be why.
> I was forbidden to use any q-tips near my ears by my doctor. Had lots of tiny cuts in the ear channel and large blocks of wax in both ears, the irritation apparently made more wax.. After years of cleaning them really well every day, that's a bit hard.
> A little wax is natural. Don't try to remove everything. And maybe get one of those small ballon-like ear cleaning tools if you go inside.
> I remember reading you had some skin problems. Does that affect your ears as well?


Oh I go deep. It goes in smoothly now after years of doing it. I just hate being unclean and having wax makes me feel unclean. No tinnitus. There have been times where I couldn't get a q-tip so I had to use a paper clip. Weird right? They gave me this big a** cotton swab in the hospital....after going 5 days without cleaning I had a lot of wax.....I was embarrassed. No my skin issues don't effect my ears.


----------



## probably offline

McFly said:


> Worried about my health.


Me too.


----------



## Kevin001

WillYouStopDave said:


> Could be anything. Literally. OK. Not ANYthing. But it could be A
> LOT of things. I would guess it's more likely to be something you're ingesting but you'd really have to probably see a dermatologist. And even then I doubt they could really nail it down very quickly.


Oh I seemed to miss your post. For the most part I think its a certain type of grass. But not sure and yeah it is hard to find the exact cause for stuff like that.


----------



## catcharay

It's very surprising I didn't get sick, what with my family coughing, wheezing and getting ailments at the drop of a pin on holidays. Health and diet, simple. My mum doesn't think these lifestyle changes can do wonders. It used to be I was very quick to get ill but now that I'm more health conscious, I feel markedly better especially with no health insurance. 
Getting older has made me consider health insurance, but I don't have the disposable income to take out some just yet.
During my holidays, I have also been taking the pill 'diane', which might be leveling my moods.


----------



## Skeletra

My bf gets a little numb and cold in his face when he eats apples


----------



## Kevin001

I think my scalp acne might be coming back...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

My left shin/leg hurts so bad. I did do a lot of walking today but damn.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to clear up this acne before work tomorrow....just have to.


----------



## Kevin001

This is the 2nd straight morning I woke up with a bad crick/crook in my neck. I think my lymph node might be swollen. I took pain meds yesterday it helped. I'm so hoping to avoid going to the doc. Hoping for the best.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am leaving for the hospital to have my neck scanned in about ten minutes. I need to get ready to go.


----------



## Mlt18

My skin cleared up pretty well this week. I'm not doing anything different though. I'm really sick of this ****, but I really don't want to go see a dermatologist because I don't feel comfortable with them checking out all of my skin, which is nasty and scarred up due to me ripping chunks off that had infected cysts. I know it's wrong, but I still won't stop because I have o.c.d.


----------



## Kevin001

I might need to go back to the derm for my scalp acne......ugh. Getting my haircut tomorrow, I pray I don't have a lot of acne.


----------



## millenniumman75

I passed my neck ultrasound. I am not neck pregnant and my arteries are fine on both sides.

That eliminates another possible cause for my eye problems.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I passed my neck ultrasound. I am not neck pregnant and my arteries are fine on both sides.
> 
> That eliminates another possible cause for my eye problems.


Hmm, good luck finding the cause .


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm, good luck finding the cause .


I have had a total of six doctors look at my eye. One said I had a detached retina; the other three said my eye is fine.

It was from a very severe sinus infection/headache I had for the first half of July. The sinuses put pressure on my eye and I hemorrhaged. I have dried blood floating in the liquid in my eye....slowly dissolving.

It happens.....7 out of 100,000 cases. I guess I am #8.

The hardest thing to deal with is that I went through something that people in their 60s and 70s "might" go through. The doctors were stunned that someone as young and active as me has been facing this. A professional in the field for over 25 years called me an enigma, so I know something is weird.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I have had a total of six doctors look at my eye. One said I had a detached retina; the other three said my eye is fine.
> 
> It was from a very severe sinus infection/headache I had for the first half of July. The sinuses put pressure on my eye and I hemorrhaged. I have dried blood floating in the liquid in my eye....slowly dissolving.
> 
> It happens.....7 out of 100,000 cases. I guess I am #8.


Wow, crazy. Good luck with everything bro, sending prayers your way.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, crazy. Good luck with everything bro, sending prayers your way.


I could use them. I got another two bills from the three stays. They're small, but I don't know when they'll stop :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I could use them. I got another two bills from the three stays. They're small, but I don't know when they'll stop :sigh


:hug


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> :hug


It's just a reminder to get insurance and not Obamacare.
Get a good job where there are a lot of employees in the company.

Beat SA. Go to school. Get Edumacated. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> It's just a reminder to get insurance and not Obamacare.
> Get a good job where there are a lot of employees in the company.
> 
> Beat SA. Go to school. Get Edumacated. :lol


:serious:

Yeah my insurance is up by the end of the year so.....I will have to get something. No more than $300 a month though.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> :serious:
> 
> Yeah my insurance is up by the end of the year so.....I will have to get something. No more than $300 a month though.


Yep - it is supposed to come out of your paycheck if your company has it. The more people in the mix the cheaper it will be.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> :serious:
> 
> Yeah my insurance is up by the end of the year so.....I will have to get something. No more than $300 a month though.


 $300 a month is almost a house payment for some people (depending on where you live). They might as well have passed a law requiring people to buy a house. At least everyone would get what they're paying for. Whether they like it or not.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Yep - it is supposed to come out of your paycheck if your company has it. The more people in the mix the cheaper it will be.





WillYouStopDave said:


> $300 a month is almost a house payment for some people (depending on where you live). They might as well have passed a law requiring people to buy a house. At least everyone would get what they're paying for. Whether they like it or not.


Yeah one of my part time jobs offers med insurance but it might not be that great. I need decent insurance so paying $300 a month like I do now might be worth it.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might be getting sick. Runny nose as of late and nose bleed....ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> I think I might be getting sick. Runny nose as of late and nose bleed....ugh.


Me too minus the bloody nose, change of season I suspect, it's annoying


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Lets see, lately I have had:

1) Dry, slightly achey, and itchy eyes (affecting my one good eye, also red near my tear duct, need to cut down on the coffee and drink more water methinks)

2) Intermittent blurry vision (only slightly, probably related to #1)

3) random hot flashes have been happening for the past few days (may be anxiety related)

4) some nasal congestion off-and-on for the past year


----------



## Kevin001

I might need to make another appointment for my acne.....its bad.


----------



## tea111red

yeah...now i think i know why i've been even more emotional than usual lately.


----------



## SilentLyric

pretty sure this was/is oral herpes...fml.


----------



## tea111red

The human body really is spectacular and intelligent.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I might need to make another appointment for my acne.....its bad.


I don't know if this will help you, but I have been putting honey on stuff for a few months and it seems like it's made my skin look better. Honey is also an antibacterial, so...

You can put honey on your face as a mask, too.

Organic is probably better, but "regular" may be sufficient enough.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> I don't know if this will help you, but I have been putting honey on stuff for a few months and it seems like it's made my skin look better. Honey is also an antibacterial, so...
> 
> You can put honey on your face as a mask, too.
> 
> Organic is probably better, but "regular" may be sufficient enough.


Honey? Well honey it is....thanks. :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Honey? Well honey it is....thanks. :grin2:


Yeah, no problem. Post your results, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Post your results, lol.












My anxiety has improved but not enough to expose myself like that, lol.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> My anxiety has improved but not enough to expose myself like that, lol.


Oh, I didn't mean post a pic, heh. I just meant post in writing that your skin has improved in this thread or something, if you decide to try what I suggested.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Oh, I didn't mean post a pic, heh. I just meant post in writing that your skin has improved in this thread or something, if you decide to try what I suggested.


Oh ok phew. Yeah I could possibly do that.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Oh ok phew. Yeah I could possibly do that.


Yeah, I wouldn't pressure you to post a pic, lol.


----------



## Virgo

Why am I so f***ing tired every second of my consciousness ffs. I could probably sleep non-stop if I allowed myself to. It's so hard to stay awake and motivate myself to do things. It really gets in the way of my life. I have no idea what this is. I've had drowsiness problems since high school so I can't really tell what it is but the problem with right NOW is, it has been getting worse.


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, the ophthalmologist said that my eye is doing really well - despite my fighting to get the eye pressures. I don't have to go back for six weeks.


----------



## Skeletra

*Snip*
Can't seem to delete on the phone.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ oh wow I hope you find out for sure. This is serious. I would hope your bf would want to know about this.....I would.


----------



## Skeletra

I feel like I should go to the doctor, but I'm worried it's something really menial or that he won't take me seriously.


----------



## Kevin001

nopersonoperating said:


> Post your results, lol.


No improvement from the honey.....I tried.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> No improvement from the honey.....I tried.


aw, that sucks.

have you tried retin-a (wrinkle cream but it also helps acne)?


----------



## Kevin001

nopersonoperating said:


> aw, that sucks.
> 
> have you tried retin-a (wrinkle cream but it also helps acne)?


Yep.....didn't work.

I am going back to derm next week for my scalp acne issue though.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Yep.....didn't work.
> 
> I am going back to derm next week for my scalp acne issue though.


hmm. i wonder if you are using any topical products that are aggravating your acne or eating anything that you might be allergic to/is causing inflammation in your body.

how is your diet? do you eat a lot of anti-inflammatory foods (fruits, vegetables....anything high in vitamin C. olive oil is good for the skin/reducing inflammation, too)?

probiotics are supposed to help reduce inflammation as well.


----------



## Kevin001

nopersonoperating said:


> hmm. i wonder if you are using any topical products that are aggravating your acne or eating anything that you might be allergic to/is causing inflammation in your body.
> 
> how is your diet? do you eat a lot of anti-inflammatory foods (fruits, vegetables....anything high in vitamin C. olive oil is good for the skin/reducing inflammation, too)?
> 
> probiotics are supposed to help reduce inflammation as well.


I eat whatever pretty much.....a cleaner diet might help. No products atm.


----------



## Kevin001

This acne is really getting to me.....I so can't deal.


----------



## Kevin001

I wish this scalp acne would go away already, kinda looks like I have a bald spot on one side of my hair...ugh.


----------



## tea111red

It makes sense why plants (fruits and vegetables, for ex.) would give me more energy than something that's been cooked. They're alive......

They aren't as taxing to digest, too.


----------



## Kevin001

In college my hair was more curly and was softer. Now its so damn dry and flat. Nothing really changed....at least I don't think.


----------



## Kevin001

I got a huge a** bite by my elbow. I have no idea what bit me but its swelling up and red....ugh. Also itches.


----------



## scooby

I've lost 5kg in a month without trying at all. Reduction in medication shed it off. The medication I'm on is notorious for weight gain. I put it on fast when I first started this, so dropping weight is pretty cool. Hopefully I'll lose more.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Love that carrot juice. It was sweet and tasty.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I wish I could afford drinking green smoothies and almond milk again. I miss those days of feeling energized and having clear skin. I even felt like a different person.


----------



## Charmander

I've had a really bad throbbing pain behind my right ear all day.


----------



## SilentLyric

I wish I could drink a beer with Jesus.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I'll quit with my scalp acne medicine....its just drying my hair out and I have a little bald spot that isn't reproducing hair.


----------



## twistix

It seems my hair loss has finally slowed down. I'm still bothered by how thin my hair has become.


----------



## noydb

I really need to cut down on the sugar.


----------



## NotTheBus

Kevin001 said:


> Just a thread where people can post random health thoughts instead of making a thread about a small issue.


i have dermatitis, if it makes you feel any better. i'm just thankful i don't get it on my face anymore. it itches like crazy, but it is what it is...


----------



## 8888

I really need to lose weight. Also, I think my scale is broken.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Also, I think my scale is broken.


Digital? Yeah my battery died on mine thank God I have a non digital one as well.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Digital? Yeah my battery died on mine thank God I have a non digital one as well.


I actually use the Wii balance board from Wii Fit as my scale. It says the battery level is good but it's been the same weight including the 0.2 extra of a pound the last four weigh ins regardless of time of day, which has been at all different times.


----------



## Kovu

I've lost 20lbs really fast. Currently under 7lbs what the recommended weight for my height. I get light headed a lot now.

Good thing mom has cooked a lot for tomorrow.


----------



## 8888

Kovu said:


> I've lost 20lbs really fast. Currently under 7lbs what the recommended weight for my height. I get light headed a lot now.
> 
> Good thing mom has cooked a lot for tomorrow.


Make sure you eat enough.


----------



## 8888

Why does junk food have to be so yummy and healthy food have to taste so icky.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm drinking more water seems to be helping my skin.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to change my diet and eat more greens/veggies asap


----------



## MCHB

TMI tip #247. For anyone...uh...not de-toqued...no matter how strong the urge or curiosity is for better ways to handle personal hygiene, never uh....well? Clean your head with rubbing alcohol. 

...upon application, I made this exact face and no longer fear death, lol!--> dO_Ob


----------



## Skeletra

I've been loosing my fine motor skills along with my migraines, and wondering if other people had similar symptoms, I went to a migraine forum. I do only get that with my migraines so I just assumed it was just another normal symptoms that millions of people experience. The repliers were all telling me to get to a neurologist to rule out other things seeing as it's a new symptome. Now I'm worried what these other things might be.


----------



## 8888

So happy I lost 2.6 lbs!


----------



## Kevin001

I took a Zyrtec so hopefully that helps...ugh. I need to be able to talk clearly for work.


----------



## umair889

*Health initiative*

Now you don't need to wait in hospital lobby or Doctors clinic for long hours!!!
Recently a team has developed an App for them with named "Marham". its aim is to provide quick medical help to the patients in terms of right doctor identification, sharing the Quick access points of the doctors and other such problems.


----------



## 8888

Why am I allergic to my new laundry detergent? I read all the ingredients and can't figure it out. It's chemical free even. I wish I knew which ingredient I was allergic to so I could avoid it in other products.


----------



## tea111red

my hair has been better since i started putting olive oil (cold-pressed) in my food more (more soft, shiny, and tame). my hair is still falling out, though. grrr. i have a feeling that might be fixed by exercising more, but i haven't been good there.


----------



## BeautyStale

Congratulations, you're finally gaining weight in life! Now you know what it's like for your body to pull you down, even if you have slightly more strength these days. Get some exercise while you still can, otherwise the upward slope for weight-loss later in life will be even more daunting. And remember to eat healthy when possible!


----------



## SilentLyric

I need filling breakfest foods that aren't high in sugar...I really shouldn't eat poptarts. or most cereals.


----------



## tea111red

i slept 6 hrs w/o waking up.....pretty rare for me. i must be catching up on sleep from weeks or months ago. i did stay up for 1 day yesterday, too. :stu


----------



## nubly

SilentLyric said:


> I need filling breakfest foods that aren't high in sugar...I really shouldn't eat poptarts. or most cereals.


Oatmeal and egg whites.


----------



## Kevin001

Parks just don't like me, I'm always getting hives.


----------



## SilentLyric

I feel so much healthier not having to work.


----------



## Kevin001

SilentLyric said:


> I feel so much healthier not having to work.


You quit?


----------



## feels

My left eyelid was twitching all month up until I decided I wasn't going to go to nursing school lol. I'm a **** up but I'm so happy to avoid all that stress honestly.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> My left eyelid was twitching all month up until I decided I wasn't going to go to nursing school lol. I'm a **** up but I'm so happy to avoid all that stress honestly.


Oh wow big decision. You think you made the right choice? What now? Just whole foods?


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow big decision. You think you made the right choice? What now? Just whole foods?


It was partly because I didn't get my financial aid sorted out in time, but at the same time I was pretty happy when I realized it wasn't going to work out right now. I could always go in the Fall semester really easily and maybe I will. It isn't exactly my passion or anything though. I have no idea what the right choice is, but this doesn't feel like the wrong one either. I might get a second job or search for one that pays better. I think it's a good idea to have a career but for now I'm getting by well enough. I'm pretty content.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> It was partly because I didn't get my financial aid sorted out in time, but at the same time I was pretty happy when I realized it wasn't going to work out right now. I could always go in the Fall semester really easily and maybe I will. It isn't exactly my passion or anything though. I have no idea what the right choice is, but this doesn't feel like the wrong one either. I might get a second job or search for one that pays better. I think it's a good idea to have a career but for now I'm getting by well enough. I'm pretty content.


Hmm ok. Sounds like you live a pretty fun life so do you. :smile2:


----------



## tea111red

interesting test.

http://www.johnleemd.com/hormone-balance-test-symptom-checker.html


----------



## Kevin001

My hair is so dry still! I need to get some coconut oil or something.


----------



## SilentLyric

Kevin001 said:


> You quit?


not quite yet. I just took a sick day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had to run for the bus the other day, I still missed it, my asthma kicked my *** for a good half hour afterwards & my knees decried the stresses out on them. Also, I weighed myself and and was shocked to find myself at least 20lbs overweight. I have got to change all of this


----------



## Kevin001

I hope these meds kick in soon, this acne has to go.


----------



## llodell88

i took some fish oil and it stopped my period after 2 days I guess and then today i kept terrible pains and no way would i think i ovulated only 5 days later which isn't really surprising considering what's been going on the past few days now that i think about it but yeah i definitely ovulated and i never had ovulation pains that bad before. going to bed late all of a sudden to like at 2 am like a normal person instead of 9 pm after feeling exhausted all day and more exhausted as soon as the sun starts going down.

Well my kidneys are in bad shape and I figured that has somethign to do with the medicine and supplement sensitivities i've had after reading about how the kidneys work - like ph balance and electrolyte balance seems to be relevant to some things i've experienced especially. today i couldn't pee very well but yesterday i couldn't get enough water and was peeing all day.

still lactating but maybe not as much. neuropathy not as bad. feet and legs feel a lot better static electricity feeling in my head is gone. severe restless legs gone. not waking up jumping at 4am. hardly no shooting pains and my feet aren't freezing. gums in my mouth still look gross, hope that goes away.

so i don't really want to take supplements since i'm so sensitive to them but it's hard to not take it considering how many of my symptoms are gone after a few days.


----------



## llodell88

really my head does not feel good right i have head pressure and ear ringing and felt really panicking for a few seconds and then i noticed i noticed i can smell my own sweat really strongly. 

ffs i just noticed it's a full moon too. i think i feel a little hypomanic too last few days at times.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to get back on flovent for my asthma & I think I need to see a dermatologist, my skin is so often super dry and irritated & I can't seem to find a shampoo that consistently gets rid of dandruff for me


----------



## firestar

I miss my pull up bar. I'm trying to keep my arms in shape by doing push ups but it's not the same. I just don't get the same satisfaction from push ups that I did from pull ups.


----------



## Kevin001

firestar said:


> I miss my pull up bar. I'm trying to keep my arms in shape by doing push ups but it's not the same. I just don't get the same satisfaction from push ups that I did from pull ups.


You had one at home? I'm afraid of getting one because I feel like my home isn't sturdy enough....I'll tear down a frame or something.


----------



## firestar

Kevin001 said:


> You had one at home? I'm afraid of getting one because I feel like my home isn't sturdy enough....I'll tear down a frame or something.


I did when I lived in the home owned by my parents. It left some small marks on the paint above the door frame but otherwise it was fine. I think those are pretty sturdy. My brother is a few inches taller and about fifty pounds heavier than me. He used it once when he was visiting (just to show off, back when I couldn't do a pull up) and it was still fine.

Now I'm overseas for a bit and I don't have access to it anymore. I won't be here for a long time (four more months) but I'm worried that when I go back I'll have lost my ability to do a pull up. But if I managed it once, I'm sure I'll be able to do it again.


----------



## Kevin001

firestar said:


> I did when I lived in the home owned by my parents. It left some small marks on the paint above the door frame but otherwise it was fine. I think those are pretty sturdy. My brother is a few inches taller and about fifty pounds heavier than me. He used it once when he was visiting (just to show off, back when I couldn't do a pull up) and it was still fine.
> 
> Now I'm overseas for a bit and I don't have access to it anymore. I won't be here for a long time (four more months) but I'm worried that when I go back I'll have lost my ability to do a pull up. But if I managed it once, I'm sure I'll be able to do it again.


Oh ok.....not sure my mom would of approve that, lol. Always wanted one though. Is there like a gym, monkey bars at a park you could maybe use in the mean time? I think you'll be fine as long as your weight is the same. The heavier you are the harder it is in general.


----------



## firestar

Kevin001 said:


> Oh ok.....not sure my mom would of approve that, lol. Always wanted one though. Is there like a gym, monkey bars at a park you could maybe use in the mean time? I think you'll be fine as long as your weight is the same. The heavier you are the harder it is in general.


I'm not a gym person but I'll have to see if there's a park or something I can use. It's freezing here so that's not a long-term strategy. It would let me check if I can still do one, though.

I managed to drop the few pounds I gained over Christmas so my weight's been fine. I've actually been more active since I moved here and had to start walking/taking public transportation again. So even if my upper body has gotten weaker, I'm definitely healthier and stronger overall.


----------



## Xenacat

I've been slipping into bad habits on the weekend-not leaving my house. I hate when I'm like this. My close friends moved away and my other friend is always busy! FML. I get agoraphobic.


----------



## llodell88

restless leg syndome isn't fun and i hate feeling like i'm simultaneously falling asleep and waking up at the same time but things are better i guess overall. i want to go to bed earlier. It's 4am almost. i don't understand why all my body clocks get screwed up so bad so easily. i'm laying here and i sort of feel i'm awake and asleep at the same time. stuff like this used to happen when i was on antidepressants and now it's happening again (off of drugs) and i'm sitting here feeling like it's only going to get worse. i really hope i get better. i started to pray even though i'm not religious because what else can i do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to go see a doctor and get back on Flovent for my asthma


----------



## llodell88

maybe its a brain tumor. i feel like i'm falling asleep and maybe i'm going pretty deeply then i feel like something i got released in my head quickly forcing me to wake up and i feel pretty awake now. the sound from the tv is really loud and clear. it's like i'm allergic to sleep. i think after 4 or 5 am i will be able to just fine i'm tired now again though.

muscle in leg keeps twitching too. always the same leg i ave problems in.

and why do people listen to forensic files all night. why do i have to listen to this at 2am.

hmm i think what happens when im falling asleep is similar to what happens i had a panic attack a couple times too and i was reading about that like it has something with your brain ph that causes panic attacks. then like i said i was sleeping easier when i took some apple cider vinegar but it seemed to bother my kidneys and mess up how often i was peeing too much just like when i take ibuprofen and tums. 

appetite was really low today. i went and ate a bagel just now. maybe i should eat more carbs.

i ahte being so scared at night.


----------



## llodell88

I guess I'm hearing I'm falling into REM too fast and what's happening is related to hypnic jerks. My body thinks it's dying lol, exactly how I feel. So people who get that static feeling in their head said that's what they heard when they saw a specialist. How to stop falling into Rem so fast? Is it brain damage? I guess that's why I feel like I'm dreaming before I even lose consciousness last night.


----------



## Blue Dino

I am not looking forward to my followup eye appointment on in two days. I hope I do not walk out of it with bad news. But whatever I am trying to deal with at the moment isn't working. So I am trying to get myself mentally prepared for it. :sigh


----------



## noydb

Finally seeing a doctor tomorrow, but whenever it gets to this point I always start to doubt whether anything is bad enough to warrant a visit.


----------



## firestar

I'm starving. 

I'm saving up calories for a treat on Friday. It's been one day but already I want to quit. I don't see how I did this for years because being this hungry sucks. I'm not overweight so I have very little motivation to keep it up other than I'd really like to have a nice treat. Most of the time I eat moderately but sometimes it's nice to feel like I can go a little crazy. 

I honestly don't understand why it's this hard, though. I'm struggling to stay under 1600 calories when I ate much less than that for a very long time.


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to get back on flovent for my asthma & I think I need to see a dermatologist, my skin is so often super dry and irritated & I can't seem to find a shampoo that consistently gets rid of dandruff for me


Hey dude, ask your doc (or any doc) about maybe giving Advair a try. It's expensive, but for me the difference it made in my breathing was night and day (I used to just burn through the blue inhailers). They might be able to hook you up with a sample to try.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh. What a good thread. Perfect timing for me.

My digestion is still horrible, misery for hours every time I eat. I can't even eat a tiny snack to alleviate hunger because who knows how awful it'll be afterward. :sigh Trying out Align since even the doctor recommended it while awaiting the results of my samples. Two days on it and all I notice is some additional gas, though I guess it could take a while to kick in; still, I'm just so tired of this, I want to be able to eat again without being afraid of the aftermath. It's like I have to choose between a hurting (empty) stomach, or hurting intestines and numerous trips to the bathroom. Guess which one I end up choosing.

So hungry but so sick. -_-

...

A month's supply (180) of catheters finally arrived after ages of nagging them over the phone, but it doesn't look like it's been covered by Medicaid yet (almost $500 :eek --I can't afford that!--I read online that Medicaid _should_ cover this many catheters, but who knows for sure?)...plus they're the WRONG SIZE! Too big! My mother gave them the right number so it's their fault. So now we need to send them back and wait for more. I hate reusing catheters, it's a surefire way to get another infection. But even if I get the right ones and Medicaid doesn't cover them...what then? :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MCHB said:


> Hey dude, ask your doc (or any doc) about maybe giving Advair a try. It's expensive, but for me the difference it made in my breathing was night and day (I used to just burn through the blue inhailers). They might be able to hook you up with a sample to try.


Thanks for the tip man


----------



## firestar

firestar said:


> I'm starving.
> 
> I'm saving up calories for a treat on Friday. It's been one day but already I want to quit. I don't see how I did this for years because being this hungry sucks. I'm not overweight so I have very little motivation to keep it up other than I'd really like to have a nice treat. Most of the time I eat moderately but sometimes it's nice to feel like I can go a little crazy.
> 
> I honestly don't understand why it's this hard, though. I'm struggling to stay under 1600 calories when I ate much less than that for a very long time.


Yeah, I gave up. I didn't overeat but I added in a few hundred calories.

This was an idiotic plan. I should have started earlier so I didn't have to cut so much out. I have no patience.


----------



## komorikun

I'm wondering if my recent weight loss was not caused by change in diet but rather intestinal problems. Seems like 2-3 days a week I crap and crap and crap some more. It's exhausting. Not diarrhea but close to it. Have no idea the cause. I'm not taking new medications or anything.

Still would be fabulous to see 12X on the scale. Haven't seen that in many, many years.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> I'm wondering if my recent weight loss was not caused by change in diet but rather intestinal problems. Seems like 2-3 days a week I crap and crap and crap some more. It's exhausting. Not diarrhea but close to it. Have no idea the cause. I'm not taking new medications or anything.
> 
> Still would be fabulous to see 12X on the scale. Haven't seen that in many, many years.


That's really strange. Maybe you've developed some sort of allergy or intolerance?


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> That's really strange. Maybe you've developed some sort of allergy or intolerance?


Could be but god only knows to what. It's very hard to pinpoint when you eat so many different kinds of food. I've never had food allergies before, nor any allergies to pollen.

As I'm getting older, I am becoming allergic to certain skin products. I think that's more to due to sensitization from using skin products for decades. I don't think food allergies work in the same way as skin allergies. I'm no expert though.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> My digestion is still horrible, misery for hours every time I eat. I can't even eat a tiny snack to alleviate hunger because who knows how awful it'll be afterward. :sigh Trying out Align since even the doctor recommended it while awaiting the results of my samples. Two days on it and all I notice is some additional gas, though I guess it could take a while to kick in; still, I'm just so tired of this, I want to be able to eat again without being afraid of the aftermath. It's like I have to choose between a hurting (empty) stomach, or hurting intestines and numerous trips to the bathroom. Guess which one I end up choosing.
> 
> So hungry but so sick. -_-


They found nothing wrong with my samples. 

So all I can do is keep taking Align while they refer me to a gastroenterologist...I really hope the Align works, because if they found nothing wrong with my samples then what good would a specialist do?

And I'm just so tired of seeing doctors. -_- Why can't I just return to normal?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Could be but god only knows to what. It's very hard to pinpoint when you eat so many different kinds of food. I've never had food allergies before, nor any allergies to pollen.
> 
> As I'm getting older, I am becoming allergic to certain skin products. I think that's more to due to sensitization from using skin products for decades. I don't think food allergies work in the same way as skin allergies. I'm no expert though.


Yeah, it would be hard to pin something like that down. You'd have to try cutting out one food at a time until you figure it out but obviously that's a lot of time and effort.

I don't have much experience with food allergies, either. My brother realized he was allergic to eggs through trial-and-error when he was younger but I've never had any food allergies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lemon ginger tea, chai tea and rest...answer my prayers, thanks


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My nose has literally been rubbed raw over the course of the last 4 days, 3 boxes of tissues has left the skin around it flaking despite my using vaseline to help


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm gonna try my best to limit myself to 1 or 2 drinks a week. It's really been affecting my mood and energy.


----------



## Kevin001

So seems like I got my scalp acne under control but now I have these little bald spots in my hair....fml.


----------



## firestar

For some reason my body was sore today. I could feel it in my legs and my upper arms. I barely exercise at all (currently 20 mins of push ups every other day, so practically nothing) but I do a lot of walking during the week, most of it while lugging around my giant laptop bag. That must be starting to catch up to me. 

It sucks that my body hurts more on the days when I'm deliberately not active, though.


----------



## AffinityWing

I've been waking up to my breath smelling pretty bad as of late. I was wondering if it could be from a stomach issue, maybe something from my gastritis but I thought I was doing pretty better with it (like my gassiness feels almost completely gone lately. I don't have anywhere near the horrid constant bloatedness and gas making me constantly run to the bathroom and be a complete gas machine. lol) It has a sort of hard to describe, really unpleasant ammonia-like smell and it feels so strong I can smell it just from breathing out. I know I need serious work on my dental hygiene too, so I'm wondering if it's that. The only other time I remember getting breath that bad has been morning breath or when I would smell things strangely while sick, though.


----------



## Kevin001

AffinityWing said:


> I've been waking up to my breath smelling pretty bad as of late. I was wondering if it could be from a stomach issue, maybe something from my gastritis but I thought I was doing pretty better with it (like my gassiness feels almost completely gone lately. I don't have anywhere near the horrid constant bloatedness and gas making me constantly run to the bathroom and be a complete gas machine. lol) It has a sort of hard to describe, really unpleasant ammonia-like smell and it feels so strong I can smell it just from breathing out. I know I need serious work on my dental hygiene too, so I'm wondering if it's that. The only other time I remember getting breath that bad has been morning breath or when I would smell things strangely while sick, though.


Is your mouth closed for several hrs? I know when I don't talk for awhile and don't breath out of my mouth my breath smells worst.


----------



## AffinityWing

Kevin001 said:


> Is your mouth closed for several hrs? I know when I don't talk for awhile and don't breath out of my mouth my breath smells worst.


Probably not, lol. I've had issues with near constant nasal congestion for the longest time, so it makes me have to breathe out of my mouth alot of the time. I just had fish when I got home, not sure if that would give bad breath. I thought I was making improvements in my diet, although small, but this is still a worrisome smell. I could try mints or gum, but could that be only a temporary relief? I think I should floss more too since I feel like it started to smell less often when I did.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really need to go see a doctor


----------



## firestar

I really hope the pills work. They're supposed to, but I think they might not because I've lost those few pounds that my body apparently needs to keep working properly. 

I eat plenty but I still need to do a better job of taking care of myself. It's harder when I'm stressed.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I swear there's a difference in how my hair looks and feels depending on how much alcohol I've had the previous day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No doubt about it, my asthma seems to need a daily inhaler to go with my Ventolin again


----------



## waterfairy

I can't stop eating candy and snacks. And to think that just 2 months ago I was trying to eat healthier and start working out. Epic fail.


----------



## eyeless

probably the wrong way around.. but I hate that I'm getting my period again.


----------



## llodell88

not having any weird problems feeling asleep, restless legs, or neuropathy. good quality fish oil probably cured my diabetes if that's what I had. i can eat more sugar not without feeling like i'm being stabbed all over the place. i still don't sleep for long enough and wake up too early. wish that would stop. i weighed myself at my grandmas and i weighed 124. not long ago i weighed 142 but i'm not really exercising so that's great. sex drive is too high when ovulating i think and i think my dht is too high which is bad cause balding runs in my family in women. my chin is getting too hairy, i hate it. still lactating, maybe not as much. feet are still cold so i guess my thyroid is low. i need to get outside, maybe the vitamin d will help. vitamin d goes up, makes more dopamine, maybe reduces prolactin? thats the idea i have but i dont wanna go outside. i still wonder if i have some sort of pituitary tumor but what i'm thinking is hypothalamus damage, suprachiasmitic nucleus has a lot to do with how circadian rhythms, seems to be a big problem for me. i read fish oil can cure both nerve damage and hypothalamus damage. long period of sleep deprivation may have damaged it or or maybe too much blue light from the compute ror just not getting enough natural light since i never go outside.

oh i feel like days when i walk and stand up a lot, my thyroid is higher. i dont mean exercising, just standing up may be it, who knows. my hair falls out less, feet aren't as cold. i've been too tired and addicted to stuff last few days, cant figure out why. i took a nap today, that's crazy! when have i ever taken a nap.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Damnit, I wasn't suppose to drink.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That feeling of drinking water but still feeling dehydrated


----------



## firestar

My shoulders are sore. Not a lot but enough that it's uncomfortable. I don't understand why, given that I do very little deliberate exercise. I guess hauling around my gigantic laptop during the week really strains my upper body.


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes I ask myself will I ever have clear skin.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I knew what's wrong, and how to fix it. It wasn't supposed to be like this. :crying:

And go figure that my urologist (who was supposed to help me through this) is moving away, and I need to find a new one who probably has no clue how to treat me, right in the middle of all this happening. I feel betrayed yet again. He was a good urologist. He actually cared that I got better. I always lose the good doctors while the sucky ones stick around. Why can't I keep something good?

On the letter I got which told me how he won't be around anymore, one of the recommended alternate urologists was *the same a-hole who "treated" (read--pretty much ignored) me in the first place*. The guy I GOT AWAY from to go to this second urologist! Never, EVER going back to that douchebag. He couldn't even be bothered to explain my disorder when he first diagnosed me with it ("Look it up online"--that is _seriously_ what he said)...or to call me back when I asked him for a referral. Don't know why that a-hole is even a doctor since he doesn't seem to care for treating people. I swear he didn't even remember who I was every time I met him. I didn't have an anxiety attack when I went to prepare for major surgery...but I had anxiety attacks every time I saw this jerk.

If I just had something that would completely contain the leaks, maybe I could tolerate this, for now. But nothing works so far. I find myself afraid to drink, and mentally tethered to the toilet, again--this procedure was supposed to *STOP* these problems! :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

Just ordered a product online for my scalp folliculitis hope it helps....running out of options.


----------



## SofaKing

I need to find a chiropractor since I've moved....have to get back on track.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kate19484

Since the elections here in the U.S., I find that totally avoiding the news channels is the best thing I can do for my mental health.


----------



## SofaKing

Kate19484 said:


> Since the elections here in the U.S., I find that totally avoiding the news channels is the best thing I can do for my mental health.


That's what I did...good advice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red

that caffeine kicked in at the wrong time...or i got a second wind at the wrong time. :stu


----------



## firestar

I just can't stand hunger at all anymore. I can't eat under 1800 calories for any longer than one or two days before I give up and have to have a higher day to stop myself from feeling like I'm starving. 

I was also unnaturally tired yesterday. I started feeling sleepy at 7:30 and managed just barely to stay awake until 9. I'm not sure what's going on with me but right now I'm willing to eat a little more and go to bed earlier if it makes me feel better.


----------



## Kevin001

My scalp issues are causing me major anxiety. I know people are looking at the bald spots and judging me, I need to get this under control.


----------



## Rains

firestar said:


> I just can't stand hunger at all anymore. I can't eat under 1800 calories for any longer than one or two days before I give up and have to have a higher day to stop myself from feeling like I'm starving.
> 
> I was also unnaturally tired yesterday. I started feeling sleepy at 7:30 and managed just barely to stay awake until 9. I'm not sure what's going on with me but right now I'm willing to eat a little more and go to bed earlier if it makes me feel better.


I don't count calories but if you eat a lot of fruit and veggies it's often actually hard to eat enough calory wise (that's if you're not really adding things like dressings, cheeses etc to it). I guess that involves getting used to more simple tastes. But say, if I'm starving I'll make a huge plate of stirfried veggies, a little bit of rice, a whole baked sweet potato and some soy sauce. High fiber food like that will make you extremely full because it's rich on bulk but poor on calories.


----------



## firestar

Rains said:


> I don't count calories but if you eat a lot of fruit and veggies it's often actually hard to eat enough calory wise (that's if you're not really adding things like dressings, cheeses etc to it). I guess that involves getting used to more simple tastes. But say, if I'm starving I'll make a huge plate of stirfried veggies, a little bit of rice, a whole baked sweet potato and some soy sauce. High fiber food like that will make you extremely full because it's rich on bulk but poor on calories.


Yeah, that's the problem. I'd rather just eat healthy, small meals during the week and then splurge on the weekends but that's not enough to sustain me.

I'm fine with being hungry but right now I'm trying to find a good balance between hunger and health since ignoring my hunger cues has not gone so well for me in the past. I've been feeling better on 1800 this past week but I may bump it up again next week. I'm still feeling a bit drained with another day left to go.


----------



## Rains

firestar said:


> Yeah, that's the problem. I'd rather just eat healthy, small meals during the week and then splurge on the weekends but that's not enough to sustain me.
> 
> I'm fine with being hungry but right now I'm trying to find a good balance between hunger and health since ignoring my hunger cues has not gone so well for me in the past. I've been feeling better on 1800 this past week but I may bump it up again next week. I'm still feeling a bit drained with another day left to go.


Healthy small meals aren't enough calorie wise though, unless you are adding stuff to it.. like dressings etc. Like you can essentially eat a salad almost as big as your head, or a tray of roast veggies (literally a whole tray, this is what I do) and it will still contain hardly any calories as long as you don't add a calorific dressing or too much oil. I learned this after eating healthier to get rid of my acne. I'm very prone to snapping and binging on junk food when I feel deprived and hungry all the time. So I started just eating way more fruit and veggies (but refrained from adding junky stuff to it like most toppings). I ended up losing a lot of weight very fast which was unintentional, and I was never hungry nor had low energy. It's actually challenging to consume enough calories when you are filling up on so much fiber.


----------



## firestar

Rains said:


> Healthy small meals aren't enough calorie wise though, unless you are adding stuff to it.. like dressings etc. Like you can essentially eat a salad almost as big as your head, or a tray of roast veggies (literally a whole tray, this is what I do) and it will still contain hardly any calories as long as you don't add a calorific dressing or too much oil. I learned this after eating healthier to get rid of my acne. I'm very prone to snapping and binging on junk food when I feel deprived and hungry all the time. So I started just eating way more fruit and veggies (but refrained from adding junky stuff to it like most toppings). I ended up losing a lot of weight very fast which was unintentional, and I was never hungry nor had low energy. It's actually challenging to consume enough calories when you are filling up on so much fiber.


I changed my eating habits years ago to lose weight on purpose. It is difficult to eat enough when you're eating healthy. That's why I count calories, actually. If I followed my old eating patterns I probably wouldn't eat so much. But since I do count calories, I can log what I'd naturally eat and then add in bits and pieces (an extra piece of bread, some more cheese, etc.) to hit the right number.

My weight has been pretty stable on a daily average of 2000 calories. But it's gotten harder for me to eat a little less during the week due to hunger so I'm thinking of tinkering with the numbers a bit or maybe just eating a bit more overall.


----------



## millenniumman75

I was told that my vitamin D was a bit low.

Guess what......it was winter! :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh I thought my scalp was getting better....nope. Looks like ringworms in my hair because of the bald spots or at least that's what people will think. Its just bad acne that is causing some spots....ugh my anxiety is so bad because of this.


----------



## tehuti88

Every time I think it can't get worse, it does. Down to less than _two lousy hours_ now. I'm afraid I'll leak all over myself in my sleep. Or at the dentist's office tomorrow. Or any time I'm out in public, now. I can't find any pattern to the leaking and I can't find anything to absorb it/keep it in. I can't even express how upset I am because my parents just get angry. And I don't have a urologist anymore. I have no one.

I may as well still have a bladder for how I'm still stuck at home and chained to the toilet and afraid to drink (and not to drink, since not drinking may be the cause of the problem...if it isn't, then I don't know what I'll do). At least when I had a bladder I didn't leak all over the place. :crying:

I had _less than one wonderful month_ (interrupted by a kidney infection). And now this misery. My life is one huge joke. I wish I would just die in my sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> Every time I think it can't get worse, it does. Down to less than _two lousy hours_ now. I'm afraid I'll leak all over myself in my sleep. Or at the dentist's office tomorrow. Or any time I'm out in public, now. I can't find any pattern to the leaking and I can't find anything to absorb it/keep it in. I can't even express how upset I am because my parents just get angry. And I don't have a urologist anymore. I have no one.
> 
> I may as well still have a bladder for how I'm still stuck at home and chained to the toilet and afraid to drink (and not to drink, since not drinking may be the cause of the problem...if it isn't, then I don't know what I'll do). At least when I had a bladder I didn't leak all over the place. :crying:


:hug


----------



## Kevin001

I wish my hair would grow back already...ugh.


----------



## funnynihilist

I have recently discoverer that too much exercise is increasing my anxiety plus ruining my sleep.

This is so weird because exercise is supposed to be the best thing you can do for anxiety.

But I feel like it's stirring up chemicals in my brain.

Took the week off from exercise and I slept better and my anxiety decreased.

Weird.


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> I have recently discoverer that too much exercise is increasing my anxiety plus ruining my sleep.
> 
> This is so weird because exercise is supposed to be the best thing you can do for anxiety.
> 
> But I feel like it's stirring up chemicals in my brain.
> 
> Took the week off from exercise and I slept better and my anxiety decreased.
> 
> Weird.


this has happened to me before, too. a lot of times when exercising i get really weak in the night, too. it lowers my blood pressure too much, i think. mine is already low (usually 90s/60s).


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> this has happened to me before, too. a lot of times when exercising i get really weak in the night, too. it lowers my blood pressure too much, i think. mine is already low (usually 90s/60s).


Now that you mention it, I have been getting this weak feeling right before bed.

I'm gonna have to cut back on the exercise which is really depressing to me because it's one of my main enjoyments in life.


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> Now that you mention it, I have been getting this weak feeling right before bed.
> 
> I'm gonna have to cut back on the exercise which is really depressing to me because it's one of my main enjoyments in life.


what kind of exercise are you doing?

walking doesn't seem to cause me problems .....i think even when walking on an incline.


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> what kind of exercise are you doing?
> 
> walking doesn't seem to cause me problems .....i think even when walking on an incline.


I have been doing fast walking up and down hills, push ups, cardio video workouts(when I don't walk) and ab exercises.


----------



## tea111red

i'm sure i at least need more choline.


----------



## BAH

Haven't gone to the gym in a month...


----------



## Rickets

Juggling work with workout with IBD with IBD meds.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't keep procrastinating to go see a doctor


----------



## Jeff271

hay fever is blocking my ear


----------



## Kevin001

Acne ugh...I need to drown myself in some coconut oil.


----------



## Skeletra

I'm very worried about my boyfriend. He has been loosing a LOT of weight.. while I keep gaining weight. He is now so skinny that our neighbour has expressed her concerns. He wants to join a gym and he wants me to come with him. While I might need it, I'm not too crazy about gyms (all the fit people who knows what to do and laughing at all noob errors and such). He doesn't need it though. He needs to gain weight. He absolutely does not need to loose more weight!


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> I'm very worried about my boyfriend. He has been loosing a LOT of weight.. while I keep gaining weight. He is now so skinny that our neighbour has expressed her concerns. He wants to join a gym and he wants me to come with him. While I might need it, I'm not too crazy about gyms (all the fit people who knows what to do and laughing at all noob errors and such). He doesn't need it though. He needs to gain weight. He absolutely does not need to loose more weight!


Is he skipping meals? Maybe try to get him to eat more, cook his favorite dishes. Yeah the gym won't do anything for him if he's not eating.


----------



## Skeletra

Kevin001 said:


> Is he skipping meals? Maybe try to get him to eat more, cook his favorite dishes. Yeah the gym won't do anything for him if he's not eating.


 he does ocassionally skip breakfast, maybe more than he cares to admit, and I get the impression that he eats smaller and smaller portions at dinner. Even with his favourite dishes. He does eat more sweets than I do, and often jokes about skipping dinner in favour of chocolate bars and potato chips. Very unhealthy. When I tell him I'm worried, he says that I shouldn't be. I've suggested that he might have some vitamin deficiencies and should talk to a doctor, but he says that he's fine.


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> he does ocassionally skip breakfast, maybe more than he cares to admit, and I get the impression that he eats smaller and smaller portions at dinner. Even with his favourite dishes. He does eat more sweets than I do, and often jokes about skipping dinner in favour of chocolate bars and potato chips. Very unhealthy. When I tell him I'm worried, he says that I shouldn't be. I've suggested that he might have some vitamin deficiencies and should talk to a doctor, but he says that he's fine.


Didn't get notified....hmm anyways I'd rather him eat unhealthy then not eating at all. Maybe if you guys went out to eat he would feel more obligated to eat?


----------



## Skeletra

Kevin001 said:


> Didn't get notified....hmm anyways I'd rather him eat unhealthy then not eating at all. Maybe if you guys went out to eat he would feel more obligated to eat?


We can't afford that  but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> We can't afford that  but thanks for the suggestion


:frown2:

Hmm sorry didn't think about that. But yeah as long as he is eating something to keep his weight up its better than not eating at all. But he is his own person he'll eat when he wants all you can do is encourage him.


----------



## firestar

I'm beginning to think that my hormones aren't coming back this time. I feel like I've done everything I can over the past 2.5 years to tell my body that no, I'm _not _starving to death but it still isn't getting the message.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> I'm beginning to think that my hormones aren't coming back this time. I feel like I've done everything I can over the past 2.5 years to tell my body that no, I'm _not _starving to death but it still isn't getting the message.


What type of hormones?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> What type of hormones?


Progesterone.

I've been to the doctor. I can always take the pills every three months. But I'm not wild about being dependent on them.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm giving this coconut oil thing a few more days. If it doesn't help my acne I'm dumping it.


----------



## Kevin001

Got some tea tree oil today.....hoping for the best.


----------



## tehuti88

Not again. :crying: I thought I had this fixed.


----------



## Paul

Skeletra said:


> I'm very worried about my boyfriend. He has been loosing a LOT of weight.. while I keep gaining weight. He is now so skinny that our neighbour has expressed her concerns. He wants to join a gym and he wants me to come with him. While I might need it, I'm not too crazy about gyms (all the fit people who knows what to do and laughing at all noob errors and such). He doesn't need it though. He needs to gain weight. He absolutely does not need to loose more weight!


Thin guys go to gyms to gain weight, not to lose it. Muscle weighs more than fat. If he's able to work out at a gym, isn't that conclusive evidence that he's not dangerously thin yet? If he were, he wouldn't have the energy or strength. So it seems like a good way to keep testing that he's okay and to build up his appetite.


----------



## Virgo

I'm breaking out in acne everywhere, wtf? Everywhere! I don't think it's normal, it's actually on my neck too and I just discovered on my back as well. I never had acne problems my entire life. I do what I'm supposed to, change my pillow cases, wash my face every day.. the acne is not budging, I think I may now need actual acne medicine to put on my face. This has been going on for a while and getting worse but I wish I knew exactly when it started so that I could figure out the cause. Was it because of a certain medication I stopped taking? Is it really JUST stress? Am I hitting puberty???????


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Am I hitting puberty???????


Lol

Its probably just stress, I know the feels.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Lol
> 
> Its probably just stress, I know the feels.


Yeah I feel you.  Man this is such a hard issue to fight. It's stubborn as hell. This has been going on for a while with me but now it's getting really bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Yeah I feel you.  Man this is such a hard issue to fight. It's stubborn as hell. This has been going on for a while with me but now it's getting really bad.


Lifelong for me....I'm fugly though. Must suck to be attractive then start breaking out bad, sorry.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Lifelong for me....I'm fugly though. Must suck to be attractive then start breaking out bad, sorry.


Wtf? Kevin you are not fugly. I'm so sorry if you're serious, it is hard to feel that way about yourself. But I lol'd. You are damn attractive, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Wtf? Kevin you are not fugly. I'm so sorry if you're serious, it is hard to feel that way about yourself. But I lol'd. You are damn attractive, lmao.


Haha thanks


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far more fruits and veggies this week but I'm still quite gassy.

In other health news I've finally booked and appointment for a physical with my GP next week and the week following after that I have an appointment to see if I qualify for medical herb


----------



## Kevin001

I really should book an appointment but I'm so damn avoidant...ugh.


----------



## komorikun

Why does my left knee make a crunching noise if I stretch my leg? Didn't start happening till a year ago. I haven't had any injuries.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> I really should book an appointment but I'm so damn avoidant...ugh.


I've been procrastinating on a proper doc visit for nearly 2 years man. Good luck!


----------



## Skeletra

Paul said:


> Thin guys go to gyms to gain weight, not to lose it. Muscle weighs more than fat. If he's able to work out at a gym, isn't that conclusive evidence that he's not dangerously thin yet? If he were, he wouldn't have the energy or strength. So it seems like a good way to keep testing that he's okay and to build up his appetite.


Sorry, didn't see this until now. He doesn't go to the gym because I don't want to go with him.. He's not a member on any of them or anything. He generally falls asleep when he comes home from work, so I'm not sure if he would have the energy. Not sure if that's from stress or lack of nutrition either.
That said, we have had a vacation recently and things seem to be going better. He snacks during the day, eats breakfast and lunch and his dinner portions are back to normal. He also seems happier and less "lost" inside his head. He's still on the recovering anorectic side of skinny, but that does take more than a mere week to fix. Maybe he just really needed a break from reality? (I did ask what was bothering him, he said nothing, indicating that he wasn't ready to talk about it or acknowledge it)


----------



## Paul

@Skeletra If vacation helped, sounds like it might've been stress. He may not have even been aware that it was bothering him that much / affecting his appetite, sometimes it's easier to see from the outside than the inside. Hopefully it's over.


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've been procrastinating on a proper doc visit for nearly 2 years man. Good luck!


Oh wow lol, hasn't been that long for me maybe 6 months now? But thanks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if I have IBS


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wonder if I have IBS


I've been wondering that for yrs bro, lol. Doctors never took me serious and blew it off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> I've been wondering that for yrs bro, lol. Doctors never took me serious and blew it off.


I'll ask about it tomorrow at my appointment but last couple weeks in particular have been annoying to put it mildly, lol


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently clear vinegar will clear my folliculitis up......go figure we don't have any in the house..ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Going to the doctors office makes me so anxious. The bus trip there, checking in, waiting in the lobby, then trying not to forget anything when I'm talking to him


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm sick of walk in clinic docs, the way appointments go now, they don't take the time to listen and at least fake caring hey just want to rush you on and get through the line in the lobby.

I haven't been in ages, and I won't be again for ages, I'd like to make sure I cover all my concerns not just, "list off why you're here, that's common, everything seems fine, here's your blood work and script papers, take a pic if you get a rash, see ya", BS.

I miss the good ole days of a family doc that actually knew the whole family and was interested in listening


----------



## Rains

First knuckle on right little finger hurts like hell when I bend it. Arthritis?


----------



## Kevin001

Finally got some vinegar hope it helps.


----------



## Virgo

Still breaking out worse and worse...

I went to the store and purchased SO MUCH FACE STUFF, I just went nuts.

By the way are the nose peel-off strips bad for your skin??? I heard it's not good for your pores but I don't see why they wouldn't be... they CLEAN your pores... do these stretch pores? In fact I want to use the entire peel-off face mask but I'm more cautious of that because everywhere else is where there's actually pimples. I don't want to do anything that might scar my face.


----------



## firestar

I can feel my hormones just barely kicking in. I've also noticed that my weight has been slowly increasing for the past few weeks, from about 127-128 to 128-130. 

Something similar has happened before, so I guess I need to accept the fact that my body needs to be 130 pounds or higher to function properly. I'd actually prefer to be about 5 pounds lighter, but the numbers don't lie.


----------



## twistix

My sleep pattern is so messed up. I should really sleep now. I'm going to be sooooo tired later.


----------



## twistix

Virgo said:


> Still breaking out worse and worse...
> 
> I went to the store and purchased SO MUCH FACE STUFF, I just went nuts.
> 
> By the way are the nose peel-off strips bad for your skin??? I heard it's not good for your pores but I don't see why they wouldn't be... they CLEAN your pores... do these stretch pores? In fact I want to use the entire peel-off face mask but I'm more cautious of that because everywhere else is where there's actually pimples. I don't want to do anything that might scar my face.


I've definitely had these problems. Reducing all the product seemed to help most. I don't care for pore strips, but I find using a gentle bha/ salicylic acid exfoliant works well for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Still no improvement......damn I thought this vinegar would be the cure...ugh.


----------



## feels

Been having a very odd feeling in my head for the past week. It's not exactly like I'm going to pass out but it's got that same sort of detached feeling. It'll happen multiple times throughout the day like just this really fuzzy, disorienting little sensation and then it'll go away. I kinda have to stop and just close my eyes for a second. Also at night I've been smelling like this really heavy perfume kind of smell when I'm trying to sleep but there's nothing that would be producing that smell. Just pretty annoying.


----------



## Just Lurking

Kevin001 said:


> Still no improvement......damn I thought this vinegar would be the cure...ugh.


Did you just start it? Vinegar can cure a lot of skin ailments, but it generally takes time. You may need to repeat the regimen many times. Possibly many, many, many times... depending.

Other considerations are dilution and rinsing...

A lot of online sources are very conservative on how much to dilute it. Commonly cited is a 4:1 or 3:1 water-to-vinegar ratio, but that's overly cautious. It's not like it's bleach; it's just vinegar. Personally, I would do the reverse and go four parts vinegar, one part water. Or if skin sensitivity is a possible issue, then experiment and reduce the water dilution more gradually.

Some sources also include rinsing in their regimens... But, if possible, rather than rinsing the skin surface with water and wiping it dry, leave the vinegar solution on the skin and let it dry off naturally or pat it dry.


----------



## Kevin001

Just Lurking said:


> Did you just start it? Vinegar can cure a lot of skin ailments, but it generally takes time. You may need to repeat the regimen many times. Possibly many, many, many times... depending.
> 
> Other considerations are dilution and rinsing...
> 
> A lot of online sources are very conservative on how much to dilute it. Commonly cited is a 4:1 or 3:1 water-to-vinegar ratio, but that's overly cautious. It's not like it's bleach; it's just vinegar. Personally, I would do the reverse and go four parts vinegar, one part water. Or if skin sensitivity is a possible issue, then experiment and reduce the water dilution more gradually.
> 
> Some sources also include rinsing in their regimens... But, if possible, rather than rinsing the skin surface with water and wiping it dry, leave the vinegar solution on the skin and let it dry off naturally or pat it dry.


Um used it twice. Once for like 20mins then rinsed it out of my hair. And slept with it in my hair last night. I've used just straight vinegar so far. I'll try again before bed.


----------



## SofaKing

feels said:


> Been having a very odd feeling in my head for the past week. It's not exactly like I'm going to pass out but it's got that same sort of detached feeling. It'll happen multiple times throughout the day like just this really fuzzy, disorienting little sensation and then it'll go away. I kinda have to stop and just close my eyes for a second. Also at night I've been smelling like this really heavy perfume kind of smell when I'm trying to sleep but there's nothing that would be producing that smell. Just pretty annoying.


Allergies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## feels

SofaKing said:


> Allergies


Ooh, this has gotta be it. My allergies this week have been acting up like crazy. I didn't really connect the two because I've had severe, ****ty allergies all my life and I've never had this fake smell thingy happen before. What a pain in the ***. I guess it might be time to start getting shots again.


----------



## SilentLyric

ware house work is so ****ing bad for your body but its my only choice. its so hard to get an interview, then get hired. ****. i need to apply like mad so i dont **** up my body even more, for too long.


----------



## Ben123

I'm not sure if this will work for you but I got rid of my acne in this weird way. I used coconut oil, honey and sugar then combined it and used it as a scrub. That actually did a lot for me and noticed huge results after 1 week. I also used tea tree face wash because of its anti-bacterial properties. Give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Hmm might try that scrub.....nothing seems to be working though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My bro says Health Canada's medical herb is garbage but still good to have the option


----------



## tehuti88

I don't think I can keep handling this. :crying:


----------



## Ben123

I've been hearing a ton of things about scar creams and was wondering if had tried it, particularly this one which I'm thinking of buying http://dissolvescars.com/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's official, I can now order medicinal cannabis legally


----------



## Skeletra

It is the most beautiful day outside, and I'm all free. No home works, no work, no obligations of any kind, but I am having the most intense migraine I've had in years


----------



## Kevin001

I guess its time I embrace this bald spot and the acne.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh women lose weight all the time. I'm just so disappointed i binged yesterday. I should have planned better. I know I always crave all the sugar and junk right before my period. Ugh if i controlled myself yesterday I'd be in a much better place today. It's ok. Right back on it today. I'll def have to read up on how other women deal with this. And honestly it is willpower. It's hard b/c I've been living with family for 2 months and junk food is all around being shoved at me, but i have to say no. Especially around my pd i better sequester myself in my room and put a chain on my door to keep me from going to the kitchen a million times.


----------



## Rains

realisticandhopeful said:


> Ugh women lose weight all the time. I'm just so disappointed i binged yesterday. I should have planned better. I know I always crave all the sugar and junk right before my period. Ugh if i controlled myself yesterday I'd be in a much better place today.


Right? I don't even really like sugary food but I binged on cupcakes and donuts this week because hormones. Now I feel a migraine coming. Probably going to feel like death tomorrow.


----------



## firestar

realisticandhopeful said:


> Ugh women lose weight all the time. I'm just so disappointed i binged yesterday. I should have planned better. I know I always crave all the sugar and junk right before my period. Ugh if i controlled myself yesterday I'd be in a much better place today. It's ok. Right back on it today. I'll def have to read up on how other women deal with this. And honestly it is willpower. It's hard b/c I've been living with family for 2 months and junk food is all around being shoved at me, but i have to say no. Especially around my pd i better sequester myself in my room and put a chain on my door to keep me from going to the kitchen a million times.


I would always get cramps the week before and then nausea during so it wasn't that hard for me. It was actually harder to control myself after I lost the weight and killed my hormones.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> I guess its time I embrace this bald spot and the acne.


 I'm slowly coming to terms with my hair thinning at the front as well, it's a process man


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm slowly coming to terms with my hair thinning at the front as well, it's a process man


Oh I'm not balding naturally lol. My skin issue causes bald spots, one in particular.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to book my bloodwork and knee scan appointments



Kevin001 said:


> Oh I'm not balding naturally lol. My skin issue causes bald spots, one in particular.


what skin condition causes that?


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> what skin condition causes that?


Scalp folliculitus.


----------



## tea111red

i thought this was interesting:

"8:23
And then finally, let me point out the last one - a quirky one. So Japanese groups are fascinated with food textures, and they have shown that actually soft diet impairs neurogenesis, as opposed to food that requires mastication - chewing - or crunchy food."

https://www.ted.com/talks/sandrine_...brain_cells_here_s_how/transcript?language=en


----------



## Rains

tea111red said:


> i thought this was interesting:
> 
> "8:23
> And then finally, let me point out the last one - a quirky one. So Japanese groups are fascinated with food textures, and they have shown that actually soft diet impairs neurogenesis, as opposed to food that requires mastication - chewing - or crunchy food."
> 
> https://www.ted.com/talks/sandrine_...brain_cells_here_s_how/transcript?language=en


Need to know what the soft diet consisted of. Soft foods are usually processed. Unprocessed food tends to be crunchy or chewy, because of seeds, husks, peels, skins, fiber etc. It'd make sense if they basically mean processed foods are bad for neurogenesis and unprocessed foods are good, because we evolved eating unprocessed foods, and we're supposed to consume a lot of fiber (which regulates blood sugar and fat absorption among other things).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Heads or tails? Call it! It's one script or the other this payday


----------



## Kevin001

Wow I know my skin/acne is bad but it makes it a million times worse when my mom says if I was a girl I wouldn't come near you.....thanks. I'll see if I can see another dermatologist soon....at least try.


----------



## Kevin001

Riker said:


> Harsh. Why is she saying that when this skin condition is out of your control?


Idk I guess she wants me to keep going to see dermatologists. My anxiety makes me avoidant a lot.


----------



## Kevin001

Riker said:


> Sounds painful from what you described so far. Have you tried tea tree oil?


Currently trying it.


----------



## Kevin001

Riker said:


> Well good luck on the remedies you're trying. I know some skin conditions can be debilitating especially when having to interact with others.


Thanks....bad acne is just one of my many flaws.


----------



## tea111red

i heard this a year ago at some conference..that they think it starts in the gut. the gut and the nose. they didn't give a lot of details then, though.

https://www.simplemost.com/could-parkinsons-disease-start-in-stomach/


----------



## Kevin001

So hopefully this new doc can help me.


----------



## tehuti88

I hope I don't need more surgery. :crying:


----------



## SplendidBob

@Kevin001 what have you tried so far for the acne? (if you don't mind me asking).


----------



## Kevin001

splendidbob said:


> @Kevin001 what have you tried so far for the acne? (if you don't mind me asking).


Everything lol. vinegar, tree teal oil, coconut oil, antibiotics, drinking water, etc. Praying I get good news tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

All this steak is gonna give me a heart attack


----------



## SplendidBob

Kevin001 said:


> Everything lol. vinegar, tree teal oil, coconut oil, antibiotics, drinking water, etc. Praying I get good news tomorrow.


Having tried antibiotics, your best bet would imo be a topical retinoid, e.g. differin (available otc in the US now) or tretinoin.

Hopefully your new doc will head in this direction


----------



## Kevin001

splendidbob said:


> Having tried antibiotics, your best bet would imo be a topical retinoid, e.g. differin (available otc in the US now) or tretinoin.
> 
> Hopefully your new doc will head in this direction


Just got back from my appointment. Going back on Bactrim 2x a day, a steroid tablet, and a cream for 2wks then maybe small dose of accutane. He wants to kill the bacteria first.


----------



## SplendidBob

Kevin001 said:


> Just got back from my appointment. Going back on Bactrim 2x a day, a steroid tablet, and a cream for 2wks then maybe small dose of accutane. He wants to kill the bacteria first.


Oki, well accutane will do it heh  - Is he treating the scalp issue too?


----------



## Kevin001

splendidbob said:


> Oki, well accutane will do it heh  - Is he treating the scalp issue too?


Yeah I'm talking about the scalp issue, lol. Its my main issue.


----------



## SplendidBob

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I'm talking about the scalp issue, lol. Its my main issue.


Ah ok :lol, yeh, that would rule out topical retinoids (how they would work on the scalp I have no idea, messily, presumably).

Good luck tho mate, hope this works out for ya


----------



## Kevin001

splendidbob said:


> Good luck tho mate, hope this works out for ya


Thanks bro .


----------



## tehuti88

Another really bad incident.

I hope I make it through the night okay. :crying:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It would be nice if the herb oil arrives by Friday


----------



## Kevin001

I just pray this acne clears up before I work again.


----------



## tehuti88

Talking with the stoma nurse is so frustrating...the language barrier (I have no clue where she's from)...I was trying both to explain I'm having leaking issues with my _pouch_ (internal pouch), and that I needed to order _pouches_ (external bags)...after a few minutes of confusion I asked her if she was referring to my internal pouch, and she said yes, and then she asked if a different type of pouch would help with the leaking, and, alarmed, I said I'd really rather not get more surgery if I don't have to, and she said no no no, she meant the external pouches, and I said I haven't had a problem with THOSE leaking yet, I just worry that they _might _leak if I can't change them more frequently so I'd like to order more, and then OH, she got it now, she was wondering why I kept worrying about the pouches leaking if they haven't been leaking in the first place. (It's called anxiety. :roll ) Why did she say she was talking about my internal pouch??

God I hate the phone, I'm still shaking. Talking with the stoma nurse is supposed to calm you down, not trigger an anxiety attack, but I'm starting to feel that way whenever I have to talk to her. She must think I'm a moron.

And meanwhile I don't even know if Medicaid will cover these, and I have yet to hear about my CT scans and hernia and what might even be causing all this in the first place and if it's going to get worse so even a new bag every other day won't handle it. :sigh Last night's incident...so worried.


----------



## SplendidBob

So, yeh, minor vent incoming.

I have two problems with using the standing desk:

1. It causes my lower back problem to flare up (burning sensation, presumably another disc herniation / nerve issue, will see when the second MRI comes back)
2. It causes what seems to be "orthostatic intolerance" - this is a general discomfort from standing for long periods, feeling really warm, sweaty, agitated, light headed, unable to concentrate and so forth.

I am currently typing lying on my bed on my side with my laptop placed at an angle. I cannot use chairs for any significant length of time due to my neck. It is possible there might be a chair that would allow this, but there doesn't seem to be any way in the UK to test out chairs lol (other than Staples, which has mainly **** chairs designed for midgets). 

Naturally extended bed rest worsens 2. Peculiarly I don't seem to get 2 unless I am still. My neck (and to a lesser degree lower back) problem is the root of all of this, if I could use chairs again properly everything would resolve. 

I once went to the doctor for 2, and managed to get tested for POTS. Unfortunately this test (a table tilt test) relies on a large change in pulse rate upon standing and the doctor doing the test refused to believe me that my normal pulse rate was sub 70 and was elevated due to anxiety, and did the test when my resting pulse rate was 85 or so. I found the test almost unbearable, but she declared there was no problem (I assume she just decided the whole thing was anxiety).

Last time I tried to use the standing desk, 2 got much better over time (unsurprisingly), the problem now is the lower back issue. I am probably making this worse by using the standing desk. Perhaps it is time to abandon the standing desk, make my neck worse again and start sitting.

Choices choices, which problem to make worse?


----------



## SplendidBob

I should point out, in the spirit of me doing things when I feel uncomfortable, I am just getting on with things anyway, I just felt like a little vent because it is frustrating to try to find a solution and a new problem appears to try to thwart me


----------



## Kevin001

Still no real change yet......hmm.


----------



## AffinityWing

I really want to start eating healthier, but my mom gets too much junk and fast food all the time. This isn't good for my stomach problems and I keep having my "bathroom troubles". It's like my gastritis comes back in periods after feeling like I'my finally freed of all the gas and constantly running to the bathroom.


----------



## KrazyEvilMonkey

TMI but damn, I need to do something about these lady problems.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ok. I keep trying to do everything at once, get frustrated and start over. Since these things are a lifestyle change anyway, not a diet, the way I'll look at food for the rest of my life, there is no real rush. I'll start with only drinking water for the first week or 2. That'll be pretty easy as it's mostly what i already drink except starting drinking a few other things recently. Then I'll add eating 2 good meals a day scheduled. my eating is less meals and more continuously grazing. leave that for a week or 2. Add in a few servings of veggies with each meal for a few weeks. Then at some point I'll cut down carbs a bit (and dairy but dairy is easy i rarely eat anyway.) Yea 3-6 months of slowly making changes that stick and last a lifetime will be more effective than making every change at once, failing, becoming demoralized and then starting again the same way with a little less faith i can do it.

We tend to overestimate what we can do in the short term and underestimate what we can do in the long term.- Tim Hurson (and many pple who knows who the hell said it first)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time to find out what CBD oil feels like


----------



## Kevin001

My dermatologist probably won't be able to really access my scalp with my hair growing back...ugh. I can't even tell if its improving or not.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not losing weight just my waist is shrinking like crazy....weird.


----------



## llodell88

bruises all over my body lately. acne all around my mouth.


----------



## Kevin001

llodell88 said:


> bruises all over my body lately. acne all around my mouth.


I can relate to the acne but bruises? From what?


----------



## llodell88

I'm not sure. I've been kicking around in bed a lot lately but I don't think it's from that. I have a lot on my arms and legs. I had a lot of mosquito bites too.


----------



## tehuti88

I _really_ wish some urostomy pouches would come through! I'm getting tired of wearing this manky thing but I have only three left! :sigh


----------



## SparklingWater

headache and feel woozy but not missing group tonight


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what the next step is for my acne but whatever it is I'm down.


----------



## Kevin001

More meds for now. I forgot about the blood work involved with accutane.


----------



## tehuti88

Caught my mother's bad cold. Great. -_- At least I can probably dope myself out with pseudoephedrine tonight.

@Kevin001 , sorry about your ongoing fight with acne. I've never had that particular issue but I know it's beyond frustrating when nothing seems to work. :/


----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> @Kevin001 , sorry about your ongoing fight with acne. I've never had that particular issue but I know it's beyond frustrating when nothing seems to work. :/


Thank you


----------



## Humesday

Taking both buspar and l-theanine catalyzes my binge eating.


----------



## firestar

I woke up this morning and my legs were sore. I'm not sure why since I didn't walk any more than usual yesterday. It was so painful I thought I'd have to take tylenol. But then I ate breakfast, sat back and relaxed for about an hour, and the pain went away. Strange.


----------



## Kevin001

Woke up with a stuffy nose...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne seems to be improving, just hope its not a temporary thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't keep procrastinating on my scans and bloodwork appointments, not to mention I really need that inhaler


----------



## AffinityWing

Kevin001 said:


> Acne seems to be improving, just hope its not a temporary thing.


So, you've started to battle against the dread that is acne as well, eh? :grin2: Good luck! It seems like a long, rough road but it's going to be all worth it in the end.

Lately I saw a place where people discuss their skincare routines/give tips/etc. and I feel like I found a miracle. I've had acne for almost all of my teenage years and recently I started getting more desperate to get rid of it, so I've been lurking alot on there. I've never used things like a moisturizer or cleanser before so I got myself both and might also be visiting a derm. for the first time soon.

Not touching your face is still proving difficult, though. They need to sell an automatic fly swatter for people with acne who constantly touch their face. lol


----------



## Kevin001

AffinityWing said:


> So, you've started to battle against the dread that is acne as well, eh? :grin2: Good luck! It seems like a long, rough road but it's going to be all worth it in the end.
> 
> Lately I saw a place where people discuss their skincare routines/give tips/etc. and I feel like I found a miracle. I've had acne for almost all of my teenage years and recently I started getting more desperate to get rid of it, so I've been lurking alot on there. I've never used things like a moisturizer or cleanser before so I got myself both and might also be visiting a derm. for the first time soon.
> 
> Not touching your face is still proving difficult, though. They need to sell an automatic fly swatter for people with acne who constantly touch their face. lol


Started? I've been battling for yrs girl, lol. Tried everything....accutane would be the last line.


----------



## AffinityWing

Kevin001 said:


> Started? I've been battling for yrs girl, lol. Tried everything....accutane would be the last line.


Oh yeah, I read up that with accutane it will get worse before it gets better? And I saw some of the breakouts people had with it..How awful. orz If you're interested in it, the place with all the things like routine tips and product recs. is SkinCareAddiction. It's amazing to look at people's journeys there and how far they have come now with their treatment. Their clear faces are just glowing. lol 
You can try to take selfies to track your progress, but make sure the lighting isn't bad because it can make your face seem worse than it is. Finding more gentle products is important too.


----------



## Kevin001

AffinityWing said:


> Oh yeah, I read up that with accutane it will get worse before it gets better? And I saw some of the breakouts people had with it..How awful. orz If you're interested in it, the place with all the things like routine tips and product recs. is SkinCareAddiction. It's amazing to look at people's journeys there and how far they have come now with their treatment. Their clear faces are just glowing. lol
> You can try to take selfies to track your progress, but make sure the lighting isn't bad because it can make your face seem worse than it is. Finding more gentle products is important too.


Oh idk much about accutane. I might give it a look, thanks .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't wait to get more CBD oil. It actually works amazingly well with full body stretching and icing my knee, not to mention for a good sleep as well


----------



## Kevin001

Back hurts maybe I slept wrong idk.


----------



## firestar

I didn't think I would lose anything eating 1850 calories a day, but I was wrong.


----------



## AffinityWing

I bought myself a floss holder for $5 because I've had real trouble getting to my back teeth and now I'm not sure how to use it. I tried wrapping it around like this video showed me, but I'm either wrapping too much floss around it or breaking it while trying to figure it out. I even got it stuck and had to rip it out. Christ.





:get

It seems keeping it still isn't really a problem until I actually get it to my teeth. The floss starts breaking horribly and falls apart. :sigh I'm pretty moronic with these sort of things, but I just really want to get back there because I'm trying to get more serious about my dental hygiene. The thought of losing those teeth one day if I keep the bad habits I've had for them until now has been terrifying me.


----------



## komorikun

AffinityWing said:


> I bought myself a floss holder for $5 because I've had real trouble getting to my back teeth and now I'm not sure how to use it. I tried wrapping it around like this video showed me, but I'm either wrapping too much floss around it or breaking it while trying to figure it out. I even got it stuck and had to rip it out. Christ.
> 
> It seems keeping it still isn't really a problem until I actually get it to my teeth. The floss starts breaking horribly and falls apart. :sigh I'm pretty moronic with these sort of things, but I just really want to get back there because I'm trying to get more serious about my dental hygiene. The thought of losing those teeth one day if I keep the bad habits I've had for them until now has been terrifying me.


Do you still have your wisdom teeth? Is that the area that you are having trouble reaching?

Have you tried floss picks?

https://www.amazon.com/Oral-B-Complete-Dental-Outlast-Lasting/dp/B0028K3J26


----------



## AffinityWing

komorikun said:


> Do you still have your wisdom teeth? Is that the area that you are having trouble reaching?
> 
> Have you tried floss picks?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Oral-B-Complete-Dental-Outlast-Lasting/dp/B0028K3J26


Yes, those and the second molars. The floss often slips out from the first molars and some of the other teeth. Could crooked teeth possibly be causing it? I've never worn braces.. I have good front teeth but the bottom ones are more crooked. I'm wondering if it's also because my mouth is too small. And I've just been using the cheap Oral-B floss that I had gotten from my dentist ages go. Not sure if that needs a switch.

I heard about floss picks when I decided to look up how to get to my back teeth, but I decided on floss holders since they seened like a more convenient tool and many seemed really happy with theirs. It kind of hurts my mouth after awhile though. I understand that you have to use it in a vertical motion? Ironically enough, I think this may have made it more difficult to clean my front teeth this time.


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure I will try accutane or not.


----------



## Kevin001

So just got my haircut, acne isn't as bad as before but not completely gone either so. Still thinking about accutane idk.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I would say what is bothering me right now but it is embarrassing.


----------



## komorikun

Woke up with a headache. Didn't have any alcohol or anything last night. Slept relatively well. Not sure why. 

I've been forcing myself to wake up early on the weekends (before 10:30am). Partially to keep from becoming nocturnal, which easily happens when I'm not working or going to school. And partially to beat my roommate to the coffeemaker. He almost always leaves like a cup of coffee in it. So I'm not sure what to do. Do I drink it? Do I put it into a cup for him? I need to get my own coffeemaker. This whole sharing thing is not working for me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Woke up with a headache. Didn't have any alcohol or anything last night. Slept relatively well. Not sure why.
> 
> I've been forcing myself to wake up early on the weekends (before 10:30am). Partially to keep from becoming nocturnal, which easily happens when I'm not working or going to school. And partially to beat my roommate to the coffeemaker. He almost always leaves like a cup of coffee in it. So I'm not sure what to do. Do I drink it? Do I put it into a cup for him? I need to get my own coffeemaker. This whole sharing thing is not working for me.


 I actually get headaches if I sleep too well. For example. If I sleep pretty light and I get up the first time I wake up I'll usually be fine. If I sleep like a log for 10 hours I will probably either wake up with a headache or I'll wake up feeling pretty groggy and the headache will gradually come on over the next few hours.

Below is a link to the Mr Coffee I have had for absolutely years. It's been used every day since probably 2010. It doesn't make perfect coffee (the thing that sprays the hot water onto the coffee is not that well designed) but if you want a machine that will just last forever and is generally well designed, this is it.

Of course it probably is overkill if you only need like one cup. I usually drink two and put the rest in the fridge for cold coffee later.

Here it is

Anyway, I use 4 scoops of coffee and that seems to be about right to me. If I use more it gets super strong. If I use less it's too weak.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I actually get headaches if I sleep too well. For example. If I sleep pretty light and I get up the first time I wake up I'll usually be fine. If I sleep like a log for 10 hours I will probably either wake up with a headache or I'll wake up feeling pretty groggy and the headache will gradually come on over the next few hours.
> 
> Below is a link to the Mr Coffee I have had for absolutely years. It's been used every day since probably 2010. It doesn't make perfect coffee (the thing that sprays the hot water onto the coffee is not that well designed) but if you want a machine that will just last forever and is generally well designed, this is it.
> 
> Of course it probably is overkill if you only need like one cup. I usually drink two and put the rest in the fridge for cold coffee later.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> Anyway, I use 4 scoops of coffee and that seems to be about right to me. If I use more it gets super strong. If I use less it's too weak.


I use 4 tablespoons for 2 cups of coffee (regular sized mugs). Is that strong?

I was thinking of getting this one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NXC5YC/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I20AGVNZN8WGIE&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I use 4 tablespoons for 2 cups of coffee (regular sized mugs). Is that strong?


 Probably depends on the machine you use. For mine it would probably blow my socks off. :lol



> I was thinking of getting this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/handle-buy-box/ref=dp_start-bbf_1_glance


 Not sure what happened here but this link isn't working. It takes me to an empty shopping cart.

ETA.....It's probably worth pointing out the machine I recommended seems to have some bad reviews on Amazon. Apparently the design has changed. It looks exactly like the one I have (except mine doesn't have the thermal carafe option] but I suppose they could have changed some other things and made it crappy since I've had mine for so long.

I know some of the newer Mr Coffee designs are junk. I bought one at Costco and it started leaking out the bottom in less than a year. The carafe was also a piece of garbage that is not well designed at all.


----------



## komorikun

Oops.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NXC5YC/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I20AGVNZN8WGIE&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oops.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NXC5YC/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I20AGVNZN8WGIE&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG


 The carafe on that one looks decent (Always look for the metal band around the bottom) and I like the simplicity of the on and off switch. I never use the timer on mine so it's pointless for me. The main reason I'd buy the one I have again is because I've tried other brands and it seems to be next to impossible to get a drip coffee maker that lasts.

Have you had one of these B&D units before? It's appealing because it doesn't make a huge pot of coffee.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> The carafe on that one looks decent (Always look for the metal band around the bottom) and I like the simplicity of the on and off switch. I never use the timer on mine so it's pointless for me. The main reason I'd buy the one I have again is because I've tried other brands and it seems to be next to impossible to get a drip coffee maker that lasts.
> 
> Have you had one of these B&D units before? It's appealing because it doesn't make a huge pot of coffee.


I had this one at my last apartment. It was okay but yeah, I never used the timer. I didn't bring it with me since the glass would have gotten destroyed in my luggage. And cockroaches had gone inside it a few times. The coffee was never very hot though. My roommate's coffeemaker doesn't make hot coffee either.

My previous coffeemaker:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0008JIW8U/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?
ie=UTF8&psc=1

Roommate's coffeemaker:

https://www.amazon.com/Decker-DCM100B-12-Cup-Programmable-Coffeemaker/dp/B002BBAI2G


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I had this one at my last apartment. It was okay but yeah, I never used the timer. I didn't bring it with me since the glass would have gotten destroyed in my luggage. And cockroaches had gone inside it a few times. The coffee was never very hot though. My roommate's coffeemaker doesn't make hot coffee either.
> 
> My previous coffeemaker:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0008JIW8U/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?
> ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Roommate's coffeemaker:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Decker-DCM100B-12-Cup-Programmable-Coffeemaker/dp/B002BBAI2G


 I don't think I have any experience with the B&D models at all. All I know is Mr Coffee is hit or miss in quality. You might get an amazing one or you might get one that sucks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AffinityWing said:


> Yes, those and the second molars. The floss often slips out from the first molars and some of the other teeth. Could crooked teeth possibly be causing it? I've never worn braces.. I have good front teeth but the bottom ones are more crooked. I'm wondering if it's also because my mouth is too small. And I've just been using the cheap Oral-B floss that I had gotten from my dentist ages go. Not sure if that needs a switch.
> 
> I heard about floss picks when I decided to look up how to get to my back teeth, but I decided on floss holders since they seened like a more convenient tool and many seemed really happy with theirs. It kind of hurts my mouth after awhile though. I understand that you have to use it in a vertical motion? Ironically enough, I think this may have made it more difficult to clean my front teeth this time.


 If you have a dollar store nearby you can probably find those floss picks there. I've been using them for years and wouldn't use anything else. They're cheap and utterly disposable. But you can use one for a while before you have to toss it. I mean if it doesn't gross you out too much. I usually use them until the floss breaks.


----------



## Rains

OMG this veggie bloat.


----------



## AffinityWing

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you have a dollar store nearby you can probably find those floss picks there. I've been using them for years and wouldn't use anything else. They're cheap and utterly disposable. But you can use one for a while before you have to toss it. I mean if it doesn't gross you out too much. I usually use them until the floss breaks.


Thanks. I might keep with just using my hand with for the teeth I can already reach and, well I'm not sure if it works well, but I've found I can somewhat manage to keep the floss between my back teeth if I keep one finger with the floss inside of my mouth. That would make flossing it kind of awkward and uncomfortable, but I hope that is a way for it to work(?) :| Does that method actually make it floss anything? Because I have no clue. lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AffinityWing said:


> Thanks. I might keep with just using my hand with for the teeth I can already reach and, well I'm not sure if it works well, but I've found I can somewhat manage to keep the floss between my back teeth if I keep one finger with the floss inside of my mouth. That would make flossing it kind of awkward and uncomfortable, but I hope that is a way for it to work(?) :| Does that method actually make it floss anything? Because I have no clue. lol


 The only qualification I have for being the floss answer guy is that I haven't lost any teeth since I lost that one about ten years ago. However, my general dental health is horrible and I mainly floss for comfort. If I get something stuck between my chompers. It just....feels weird. So I have to get it outta there.

The basic procedure of flossing is not too difficult but I have no real idea what the perfect "proper" method is. I would only say watch your gums. Anything that erodes your gums is not good. Regular flossing is good but too much flossing can be bad. It's kinda on the same level as brushing your teeth like you're trying to scrub rust off of something with a wire brush. Brushing your teeth is good. If it occurs to you that whatever you're doing is something more akin to scouring your teeth, it generally probably isn't a good thing (in the long run).

Random useless fact of the day - I haven't been to a dentist since the early 90s.


----------



## komorikun

Woke up with a headache again. I wonder if it's the putting the alarm on snooze repeatedly causing it. I even felt nausea for an hour or so. Ugh. Had to nap again...couldn't take it.


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure what I'm going to do with this acne situation.


----------



## waterfairy

My BO smells like celery.


----------



## Kevin001

Yep acne is flaring up again...fml.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now that I'm not working I need to go for scans and bloodwork


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My tinnitus is driving me insane.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if they do blood work at the dermatology clinic....would make things easier.


----------



## Maslow

I've developed a sensitivity to the sun. I can get a sunburn in just a few minutes. Just on my face, though. The rest of my body has a normal tolerance for sunlight. Living at high altitude doesn't help.


----------



## 8888

Ordered a new scale because I thought my old scale was wrong. The new scale says the same thing. I guess I really did gain a lot of weight these past few months.


----------



## komorikun

Wonder why I feel cold after walks. Like for a short while I will feel warm but about 10 minutes later I feel really cold. This didn't used to happen.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Ordered a new scale because I thought my old scale was wrong. The new scale says the same thing. I guess I really did gain a lot of weight these past few months.


:hug


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> :hug


Thank you


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think I need to go to the doctor for something I've had for months but don't know if I'll be able to go. I'm sure they'll be able to give me the right diagnosis for it. Makes me all the more anxious about going. I texted my mother about it to make me feel better but she doesn't know what it is or maybe she'd rather not tell me. I don't want to worry her. This is something I'm really anxious about going to the doctor for.


----------



## Kevin001

Accutane seems like the only option now.


----------



## Rains

Still have weird thing under toenail. Hope it's just bruised. Slightly anxious about it but cbf'd getting it checked yet.

Also have a bunion from wearing inappropriate shoes.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I think I need to go to the doctor for something I've had for months but don't know if I'll be able to go. I'm sure they'll be able to give me the right diagnosis for it. Makes me all the more anxious about going. I texted my mother about it to make me feel better but she doesn't know what it is or maybe she'd rather not tell me. I don't want to worry her. This is something I'm really anxious about going to the doctor for.


I hate when stuff like this happens. Fingers crossed it's nothing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rains said:


> Still have weird thing under toenail. Hope it's just bruised. Slightly anxious about it but cbf'd getting it checked yet.
> 
> Also have a bunion from wearing inappropriate shoes.
> 
> I hate when stuff like this happens. Fingers crossed it's nothing.


Thanks. Yea, I hope not, either.

I have a bruise under my toenail, too. It's been there for months but mine was from a piece of wood hitting it at work I think.


----------



## Kevin001

Teeth hurting....hope its nothing.


----------



## Kevin001

Welp got more meds....fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevin001

Teeth hurt...again. So many issues.


----------



## waterfairy

Kevin001 said:


> Teeth hurt...again. So many issues.


Awe why?? What's going on?


----------



## Kevin001

waterfairy said:


> Awe why?? What's going on?


Just some teeth that started to hurt....idk teeth might be sensitive or something.


----------



## waterfairy

Kevin001 said:


> Just some teeth that started to hurt....idk teeth might be sensitive or something.


If it's a sensitivity issue, they have this toothpaste called Sensodyne that you can try.


----------



## Kevin001

waterfairy said:


> If it's a sensitivity issue, they have this toothpaste called Sensodyne that you can try.


Um....yeah. That toothpaste is hella expensive lol. I might though....thanks friend .


----------



## waterfairy

Kevin001 said:


> Um....yeah. That toothpaste is hella expensive lol. I might though....thanks friend .


Of course  I ended up needing only one tube awhile back, so yeah it's pricey but it might not be something you need to buy regularly.


----------



## Kevin001

waterfairy said:


> Of course  I ended up needing only one tube awhile back, so yeah it's pricey but it might not be something you need to buy regularly.


Oh one tube might do the trick? Thanks. :smile2:


----------



## komorikun

If it's the gums then you might be using the wrong type of toothbrush. Should alway use* soft *toothbrushes.


----------



## rockyraccoon

For the past few months now I have been eating a lot of nuts and seeds for their healthy fat. It's done wonders for me. I have lost about 12 pounds or so since starting this diet. It almost seems paradoxical that by adding fat you can lost fat. And all the fat I am losing is on my belly (not that it was really huge to begin with). Pretty soon the six pack should be happening.


----------



## hypestyle

I got a dental cleaning today. No cavities. Yay. But trying to do better overall with dental hygiene.


anyone recommend nice non-dollar-brand toothpastes?


what about toothbrushes?


what about floss? any brand?


Are electric toothbrushes worth it?


anyone recommend any recipe books for people with allergies? (me: eggs, flaxseed, tree nuts, seafood, soy)


----------



## komorikun

hypestyle said:


> I got a dental cleaning today. No cavities. Yay. But trying to do better overall with dental hygiene.
> 
> anyone recommend nice non-dollar-brand toothpastes?
> 
> what about toothbrushes?
> 
> what about floss? any brand?
> 
> Are electric toothbrushes worth it?
> 
> anyone recommend any recipe books for people with allergies? (me: eggs, flaxseed, tree nuts, seafood, soy)


I was having issues with the corners of my mouth becoming inflamed during winter. I was trying different types of chapsticks, antifungal creams, antibiotic creams, hydrocortisone cream. They kind of helped but took forever. Weeks. Finally I figured out it was the toothpaste I was using that irritated my lips and corners of my mouth. So no more baking soda toothpaste!! Also I may be allergic to the most common brand of chapstick. So since I stopped using those products, no more issues.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angular_cheilitis

So I was using this toothpaste:










Now I use this:










I have heard electric toothbrushes do a better job of brushing than regular toothbrushes but I don't have any experience with them. I've also heard that waterpiks help with keeping your gums healthy.

Whatever you do make sure to only use *SOFT *toothbrushes. Otherwise you will damage your gums and might make them recede.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to find my damn Ventolin and the CBD oil as well as the Indica oils are quite brilliant medically speaking as inflammation and sleep aids & I love not having to smoke or vaporize anymore


----------



## AffinityWing

Yesterday was my first visit to a dermatologist and I was kind of nervous, but I got a new cleanser and moisturizer. (Not sure why they got me new ones since I already have both, which I thought were working fine. But this new cleanser does seem much stronger.) The dermatologist was already talking about putting me on accutane, though. I found that odd. I've never thought my acne to be that severe, if anything it has become much more mild compared to earlier years. It seems a little suspicious. I'm really scared of accutane and I don't know if I could go through with it. She also wants me to go back on my birth control, which I stopped a year ago. I thought the cleanser + moisturizer routine should be just enough to get me over this, but then again all the success I hear from accutane makes it tempting.


----------



## Kevin001

Something might be wrong with my nerves in my left arm.


----------



## waterfairy

I've had this post nasal drip for a year now. Go away!!


----------



## Kevin001

Acne seems to be stable for now.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

"You're not fat. You're normal/average"
You mean boring. 
I'm *****ing boring.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's kind of nice that there are weekly emails saying what strains & oils are in stock each week


----------



## Kevin001

Just got my haircut and my acne was still present. One of my "pimples" started bleeding it was so embarrassing...there was so many people looking at me...fml.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There's been a box of gluten free caramel brownie bars just sitting around. I've had some and they're good. I'm going to look into some of this gluten free stuff I guess. It wouldn't hurt to. I figure that if something doesn't have a rich flavor to it and it says it's healthy, it must be more than likely. I like to eat healthy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My diet has been horrendous again this week


----------



## Sabk

Need to drink more water.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

My knees are shot especially my right knee....it cracks horribly every time I squat.


----------



## waterfairy

That moment when you take off your bra and it suddenly feels like there are heavy rocks in your boobs. Ouuuuchhh! :/


----------



## Sabk

I've slept more in the past week than I have in months. My body feels like lead for hours after I wake up. 
Odd to think but I miss insomnia.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888

I ate too much candy last night, that can't be good for my blood sugar.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I could afford some herb oil


----------



## hypestyle

down to roughly 230 lbs.
worked a double shift yesterday. Not as bad as I anticipated. I just needed to have some food handy, which helped.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Finally booked an appointment for my bloodwork. After that then I need to finally go for my knee scan


----------



## firestar

I hate when it feels like things are working properly but they're really not. It's confusing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This scale needs new batteries


----------



## komorikun

I probably should buy a food scale.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> I probably should buy a food scale.


Counting calories?


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> Counting calories?


No. I just get frustrated when using recipes. Never sure how much is one tablespoon or half a cup. I have a measuring cup and that's fine for liquids but I need something more exact for other stuff.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> No. I just get frustrated when using recipes. Never sure how much is one tablespoon or half a cup. I have a measuring cup and that's fine for liquids but I need something more exact for other stuff.


Ah, that makes sense. Especially if you're using recipes from other countries. Volume measurements aren't standardized but weight doesn't change.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've never had a cavity but lord knows I need to start flossing regularly & using mouthwash to stop these bleeding gums...


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've never had a cavity but lord knows I need to start flossing regularly & using mouthwash to stop these bleeding gums...


Bleeding from what?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Bleeding from what?


I can only conclude from brushing once a day, not flossing regularly, & nearly never using mouthwash...I ain't no dentist though. Maybe I already have gum disease. I don't remember the last time I saw a dentist, must be 6 or 7 years ago


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can only conclude from brushing once a day, not flossing regularly, & nearly never using mouthwash...I ain't no dentist though. Maybe I already have gum disease. I don't remember the last time I saw a dentist, must be 6 or 7 years ago


I meant when do your gums bleed, not the cause.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> I meant when do your gums bleed, not the cause.


I'm only aware of it when I brush my teeth and spit out bloodied saliva/paste. Not sure how often it's occurring beyond that. Why?


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm only aware of it when I brush my teeth and spit out bloodied saliva/paste. Not sure how often it's occurring beyond that. Why?


Just curious. My gums never bleed when I brush my teeth but they do when I floss sometimes. Usually only one spot and not always the same spot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Just curious. My gums never bleed when I brush my teeth but they do when I floss sometimes. Usually only one spot and not always the same spot.


When I have floss sometimes that will happen too, sometimes not if I've been at it regularly


----------



## Kevin001

Scalp is bleeding lucky me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe how tight my buttocks are(Yes, you can feel free to make whatever homosexual jokes you like, lol)
...I'm so glad I found these stretches to add to my stretch/yoga repertoire. I suspect they'll help with lower back pain as well & loosen me up more overall



Kevin001 said:


> Scalp is bleeding lucky me.


What the hell causes that?


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> What the hell causes that?


I have scalp folliculitus and when I scratch/pick my pimples/bumps they bleed sometimes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> I have scalp folliculitus and when I scratch/pick my pimples/bumps they bleed sometimes.


Sucks bro, sucks


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally went to get my blood work & ECG done. Had a mini panic attack doing it as is usually the case with doctor related things but so be it, now it's wait and see. No news is good news


----------



## cinto

I drink a gallon or more of water daily now, and my skin is looking aight aight.


----------



## Kevin001

This acne won't leave me, out of options.


----------



## waterfairy

I did 20 reps and 3 sets of 4 different ab exercises today. So where are my abs? :rain


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Especially if you're using recipes from other countries. Volume measurements aren't standardized but weight doesn't change.


Yeah, like I often mix and match different curry roux brands but I want to have the right amount of grams. Unfortunately the different brands are different weights and the roux bars are divided up differently. Makes it hard to calculate.

Or how do you measure a half a cup of crumbled feta cheese? Really depends on how compacted it is.


----------



## Kevin001

waterfairy said:


> I did 20 reps and 3 sets of 4 different ab exercises today. So where are my abs? :rain


Haha this is too cute lol. In time little one in time. (assuming you have a low body fat % already)


----------



## waterfairy

Kevin001 said:


> Haha this is too cute lol. In time little one in time. (assuming you have a low body fat % already)


:blush Yeah I don't have much. But I hear that it's harder to lose the last bit of fat! Booo not fair.


----------



## Kevin001

waterfairy said:


> :blush Yeah I don't have much. But I hear that it's harder to lose the last bit of fat! Booo not fair.


Meh continue working on them maybe add in some Hiit stuff and you'll be on your way .


----------



## waterfairy

Kevin001 said:


> Meh continue working on them maybe add in some Hiit stuff and you'll be on your way .


I'll do my best :grin2: What's hiit stuff? lol


----------



## Kevin001

waterfairy said:


> I'll do my best :grin2: What's hiit stuff? lol


Stop grinning this is serious stuff.


----------



## waterfairy

Kevin001 said:


> Stop grinning this is serious stuff.


Oh god. Sounds intense :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

They need to restock the CBD & Indica oils asap


----------



## Dissipated

waterfairy said:


> I did 20 reps and 3 sets of 4 different ab exercises today. So where are my abs? :rain


rofl , there's this for instant results


----------



## waterfairy

Dissipated said:


> rofl , there's this for instant results


Damn he be looking good! I need that xD


----------



## cinto

Forgot to take my shot of Apple C. Vinegar today. Ill just take 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Dissipated

waterfairy said:


> Damn he be looking good! I need that xD


I'll get you one for your birthday soon ^^.


----------



## waterfairy

Dissipated said:


> I'll get you one for your birthday soon ^^.


You remembered my bday??? Wattt! :blush


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if getting more sleep would help my acne?


----------



## Chevy396

I'm starting to feel like I'm living in the time where it was more likely for your doctor to make your life worse than to make you better.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

They are out of stock in Indica or CBD oils so I guess I could order actual bud & try out this cookbook they sent me for making edibles


----------



## cinto

Mad that i don't have 20/20 vision. What the heck yo


----------



## Dissipated

waterfairy said:


> You remembered my bday??? Wattt! :blush


Maybe :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The smoke in the air totally affects my asthma immediately


----------



## Dissipated

waterfairy said:


> Damn dude, if you lived nearby I'd so date you :haha


Get in line then . Just joking ,the line is empty


----------



## CassMary

Had an asthma attack today on the bus on the way to school passed out due to lack of oxygen and nobody did anything bus driver saw but did nothing

Got to school and was sent straight home no homework today


----------



## Kevin001

CassMary said:


> Had an asthma attack today on the bus on the way to school passed out due to lack of oxygen and nobody did anything bus driver saw but did nothing


Omg this is horrible. Another student helped?


----------



## CassMary

No i was told to get over it before they walked away


----------



## Kevin001

CassMary said:


> No i was told to get over it before they walked away


:serious:


----------



## CassMary

i don't know it i want to go back tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Aww screw those mean kids and that bus driver. Don't let them stop you from going to school.


----------



## CassMary

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Aww screw those mean kids and that bus driver. Don't let them stop you from going to school.


Yeah well my mum took me to the hospital this morning after picking me up because it is like the 10th time it has happened in the last four weeks and tomorrow's Friday and i am ment to be watching a documentary about earth in geography


----------



## Kevin001

CassMary said:


> Yeah well my mum took me to the hospital this morning after picking me up because it is like the 10th time it has happened in the last four weeks and tomorrow's Friday and i am ment to be watching a documentary about earth in geography


Oh ok well if you need that day off ok .


----------



## Shadaw

CassMary said:


> Had an asthma attack today on the bus on the way to school passed out due to lack of oxygen and nobody did anything bus driver saw but did nothing
> 
> Got to school and was sent straight home no homework today


Don't you carry like an inhaler with you just in case this happens? Especially if its been reoccurring recently.


----------



## CassMary

Shadaw said:


> Don't you carry like an inhaler with you just in case this happens? Especially if its been reoccurring recently.


Yes i do and i did take it but my attack advanced too fast and it was too server


----------



## Kevin001

I think one of my toes might be sprained.


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> I think one of my toes might be sprained.


Ouch. How'd that happen?


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> Ouch. How'd that happen?


Idk popped it wrong or maybe walked wrong at work last night? Toes are weird though, mine are long and just awkward. Doesn't hurt bad just feels "off".


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Idk popped it wrong or maybe walked wrong at work last night? Toes are weird though, mine are long and just awkward. Doesn't hurt bad just feels "off".


Toes in general are awkward. Not just your own, lol.

Maybe soak them in some ice when you can. And massage the one that's off.


----------



## waterfairy

Dissipated said:


> Get in line then . Just joking ,the line is empty


Yay I'm the first in line! It's bound to get super long lol


----------



## firestar

I didn't do anything different today than I normally do but I got a really bad headache. It might have been a migraine. I've never been entirely sure of the difference, but today my head was throbbing and I felt nauseous. I came pretty close to being sick. 

Not sure what triggered it. Maybe it was the heat.


----------



## Skeletra

I am sooo sleepy. I'm "dizzy"/lightheaded, and my muscles feel "fuzzy". My ability to focus has significantly decreased. Really miss getting a good night of restful sleep.
Don't think I'm actually safe to drive at the moment. And this is after just 2 weeks or so with my cat puking almost every night, and the dog pooping everywhere (she has colitis) every second day or so, and long late work shifts mixed with early study mornings... I wonder how long this can go?
(No, I can't just take a nap. I don't have time and now I even have visitors)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This rain is good for the smoke ridden air and thus my breathing


----------



## Chevy396

I see my memories as high definition 3D movies in a little compartment of my consciousness now. I'm not sure if this is good. I believe it's how I used to think when I was younger though.


----------



## SplendidBob

So, neck. Was really panicky earlier because my neck seemed to be constantly numb / pins and needles even when wearing the brace. The physio did manual traction on it yesterday and told me it shouldn't cause a flare up.

However, upon abandoning the brace (no point), it seems to be going numb, and then quite rapidly un numbing. I have been able to do normal **** (looking down, picking stuff up off the floor etc) then looking upright and its going back to normal. Not sure whether I should get my hopes up, but this seems very different. I hope it's a sign of improvement though.


----------



## Kevin001

Another bald spot great.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to go for my knee scan this week


----------



## firestar

If it wasn't clear before, it's now obvious that my minimum healthy weight is 130.


----------



## komorikun

My poop was very light in color today. Very pale shade of brown.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My poop was very light in color today. Very pale shade of brown.


 Have you taken Pepto lately? That will cause it sometimes.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you taken Pepto lately? That will cause it sometimes.


No. No medication other than a tiny bit of melatonin. I did eat all sorts of stuff yesterday (all at home).

Lots of different kinds of vegetables (homemade peanut sauce salad- tofu, bean sprouts, red leaf lettuce, red onions). Macadamia nuts. Ice cream. Little bit of leftover curry that I made 6 days prior. Little bit of remaining Trader Joe's guacamole and crackers.

Had a fair bit of wine too. Probably more that I have forgotten. Really had a smorgasbord of leftovers yesterday. It could be anything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No. No medication other than a tiny bit of melatonin. I did eat all sorts of stuff yesterday (all at home).
> 
> Lots of different kinds of vegetables (homemade peanut sauce salad- tofu, bean sprouts, red leaf lettuce, red onions). Macadamia nuts. Ice cream. Little bit of leftover curry that I made 6 days prior. Little bit of remaining Trader Joe's guacamole and crackers.
> 
> Had a fair bit of wine too. Probably more that I have forgotten. Really had a smorgasbord of leftovers yesterday. It could be anything.


 If you've had a lot of alcohol lately it could be some kind of liver response. I've read that somewhere, I think.


----------



## komorikun

My tummy hurts a little bit. Crapped a whole bunch of tan colored poop. I think it was that salad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should ice my knee


----------



## Skeletra

A bunch of pages ago I expressed some concerns about my boyfriends health. He was getting really skinny, eating less, had no energy and often seemed distant, amongst other things.. Well, it turns out all that comes from his dangerously low B12 and folic acid levels. He got test results 1 week ago, and was supposed to take some prescription vitamins.. he still hasn't gotten around to it. Damn it man, take your health seriously!


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> He got test results 1 week ago, and was supposed to take some prescription vitamins.. he still hasn't gotten around to it. Damn it man, take your health seriously!


Haha us guys are stubborn.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My bloodwork results are in and something is up, docs office rang this morning to say I need to book an appointment


----------



## Kevin001

I have this little "ball" on my leg. Looks like a bulging vein or something idk. Hope its not a blood clot or anything.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why the hell am I pissing so much these past few days...

Also, I now know of a better licenced producer for my medical herb so I'll add them on at my follow up appointment


----------



## Rains

Can a virus last only 48 hours? 
I've been feeling off for the past couple of days; lethargy, GI symptoms, and now it feels hard to breathe today.


----------



## llodell88

i need to work on my skin problems so i can leave the house one day. since i haven't done anything with it in about 6 months. it's probably about time i did that since i should be doing something at least like monthly. really not motivated. i remember feeling the same a year to two years ago.

on the plus side the two scars i had on the side of my face that's ok are like 90 percent gone but they didn't even bother me really so whatever.

...

something i hate is when you have a near death experience and you cant tell anyone because you know they'll tell you it's not real.

or maybe you feel like you're ODing on drugs you were prescribed, you're sitting there with your heart racing like 200 beats per minute or something, who knows, and it feels like you're in and out of consciousness , and you know if you ask someone to take you to the ER they're going to start screaming their head off at you and then you might get even more upset and actually die and what if you do make it to doctor, what are they gonna do, they might kill you, you're sensitive to meds, but nobody will acknowledge it at home and treat you like you're crazy for thinking your sensitive to meds, like this is a sign of a serious mental illness! nobody is that sensitive to medication...but yeah if you go to the doctor, what happens, do they give you something to counteract what you took? and all the drugs you take, you always end up with some sort of paradoxical reaction, so what if that happens and it makes it worse? ok...



thats like one story a few other similar ones

and my face is ruined thanks to medication but they keep telling me there isn't anything on my face just like im not acting ****ing insane

she doesnt notice when someone is doing heroin right in front of her face either and looks like they're about to keel over and die in 2 seconds. i really dont get her. i think shes crazy, i just want someone to notice it besides me. people believe all the crazy things she thinks about me. i dont get it.

i dont know why someone is looking at me smiling when i feel like i'm about to die.


----------



## Kevin001

Back been hurting hope its not the kidneys.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a scan for my right hand, find out if I have arthritis or carpal tunnel syndrome


----------



## SilentLyric

third shift really makes my health worse and i have too many health risk behaviors already.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Feel so unwell all the time. It makes pouring from my own cup nearly impossible, and the last thing I want to do is listen to other people's ideas about how to make everything all better.


----------



## waterfairy

Aunt Flo... Why are you here again? I don't need to see you twice a month. You're wasting my precious eggs. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Wonder what would happen if I got normal sleep.....like about 7-8 hrs.


----------



## 8888

I haven't been as hungry lately, maybe it's because I've been eating more protein.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time for round two of bloodwork & all set for X-rays as well


----------



## Kevin001

I think I would pay 10k for clear skin. I've had bad skin all my life pretty much.


----------



## tehuti88

The med seemed to help for two weeks...but now I'm just getting worse. 2-3 leaks now in just one day. I'm out of excuses/explanations. I just have a bad pouch, I guess. Go figure.

Why did the med seem like it was working when it wasn't? I hate that it got my hopes up for that long just to crush them again.

I'm not meant to get better. :crying: Why did I ever hope I would.


----------



## Kevin001

#1 reason I hate going to get my haircut. Lady goes oh wow do you use a special shampoo for your sores? I think I might of irritated them? Just having a packed room stare at my head is enough to make me want to catch a panic attack. Then we I get in the car my mom goes omg gross when she sees my head. Thanks mom.


----------



## Kevin001

I've got this pimple like thing by the side of my nose, lucky me.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

I want to sequence my genome.


----------



## Kevin001

Lower abs/stomach been bothering me.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully going on a low fat diet will help my skin issues.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apparently there is a distinction between a full knee dislocation and it just popping in and out of the socket according to my doc. The former requires surgery as soon as it happens whereas the latter does not. I guess I've only suffered the latter 3 times as I've never had or needed surgery but that doesn't make the experiences any less painful


----------



## riverbird

I have to call and schedule both an MRI and my first physical therapy appointment for my knee. The MRI is to rule out a quad tendon rupture (I think?) causing me to not me able to lift my leg up from a seated position (more than likely just due to weak/inactive muscles from being in a leg immobilizer brace for over six weeks now). My anxiety is preventing me from making the calls though. I really hope the MRI doesn't show anything. If it does, that means surgery, which will lengthen my recovery time. I'm already at a guarenteed three month recovery time, since I have at least six weeks of physical therapy to do. :serious: Don't break your knee cap, folks. It sucks.

Can I just have normal knees, please? I've never had normal knees.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Apparently there is a distinction between a full knee dislocation and it just popping in and out of the socket according to my doc. The former requires surgery as soon as it happens whereas the latter does not. I guess I've only suffered the latter 3 times as I've never had or needed surgery but that doesn't make the experiences any less painful


I didn't know that. I guess the latter is what I've had in the past too. Now I'm imagining knees dislocating and it's making me cringe. :eek Why must we be a part of the bum knee club?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> I have to call and schedule both an MRI and my first physical therapy appointment for my knee. The MRI is to rule out a quad tendon rupture (I think?) causing me to not me able to lift my leg up from a seated position (more than likely just due to weak/inactive muscles from being in a leg immobilizer brace for over six weeks now). My anxiety is preventing me from making the calls though. I really hope the MRI doesn't show anything. If it does, that means surgery, which will lengthen my recovery time. I'm already at a guarenteed three month recovery time, since I have at least six weeks of physical therapy to do. :serious: Don't break your knee cap, folks. It sucks.
> 
> Can I just have normal knees, please? I've never had normal knees.


 That sucks. Hope it works out for you. I think most of us just kinda take that stuff for granted. I've only ever broken a toe and I was like 15.


----------



## tea111red

yeah, no wonder why i have been feeling ravenous. it's that time.


----------



## llodell88

my feet are so cold and feel weird. feel paranoid at night. i need to go to the dentist but can't.


----------



## riverbird

WillYouStopDave said:


> That sucks. Hope it works out for you. I think most of us just kinda take that stuff for granted. I've only ever broken a toe and I was like 15.


Thank you. Yeah, I took it for granted too. Despite having bad knees my entire life (diagnosed with juvenile rhumatoid arthritis at a year old, stupidly double jointed knees that liked to give out and bring me to the ground often as a kid, spraining/twisting/dislocating them, etc) I never had anything like this. I broke a toe when I was young too but this is the first major broken bone I've had. Go big or go home, right? :haha(Okay that smiley is just mean, it's bending its legs/knees and I can't do that with my right knee! Haha!)


----------



## T-Bone

riverbird said:


> :haha(Okay that smiley is just mean, it's bending its legs/knees and I can't do that with my right knee! Haha!)


That probably somewhat resembles what you looked like when you shattered your knee. Flopping around in agony behind that dumpster. :wink2:


----------



## Skeletra

I haven't had a migraine in 50 days. Far from my regular twice a month. Yay right? Nope. Right now I find myself consumed by the tought that I'll have a really serious attack, like one I had in 2012, when I'm at work or in college.

What happened in '12? My second and worst out of 3 auras. I lost my balance and ability to stand up, puked A LOT, had a large blind spot blocking 85% of my sight and I also had problems speaking. Immagine getting that when you're working alone in a mall, sort of "on display". Or sitting in class.. Ultimate drama whoring.

Why would the migraines suddenly stop? It doesn't make sense. I haven't changed my life.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> Thank you. Yeah, I took it for granted too. Despite having bad knees my entire life (diagnosed with juvenile rhumatoid arthritis at a year old, stupidly double jointed knees that liked to give out and bring me to the ground often as a kid, spraining/twisting/dislocating them, etc) I never had anything like this. I broke a toe when I was young too but this is the first major broken bone I've had. Go big or go home, right? :haha(Okay that smiley is just mean, it's bending its legs/knees and I can't do that with my right knee! Haha!)


 I haven't had this happen since I was a kid but I remember when I was like 6 or something I used to sit in the ground with my legs folded under me and occasionally one of my knees would pop out of joint and it was unbelievably excruciating! The worst part was the fact that when it happened, the pain level was already at 1000% and I knew it was actually going to get worse when I straightened my leg to pop it back in place.

Don't know why it never happens anymore but maybe it's because I don't sit on the ground like that anymore. Still. It didn't seem to ever take much pressure for it to happen.


----------



## komorikun

Bought this today. There was a $10 Amazon coupon. $32 isn't bad. Time to whiten my teeth again. Last time I did it was 3 years ago. Gradually the teeth yellow from coffee, tea, curry, etc.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00336EUTK/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Every once in a while I get sharp chest pains and wonder if I'm gonna have a heart attack. My ECG and blood work say I'm fine though. Not sure what to make of that


----------



## Jeff271

I should've had a bigger breakfast before I went biking up all those hills. Pretty view though.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne won't leave me.


----------



## Kevin001

Got the lemon juice and still using the witch hazel hope it helps.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I tilted my head upside down to blow-dry my hair and my left nasal passage suddenly felt like it was on fire. I've only felt that back when I used to get nosebleeds. Uh oh, that's not good :[


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Asthma


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if the lemon juice is working or not.


----------



## tea111red

cool.......i think i corrected the dry feeling. 

bottled water (instead of tap.... i believe drinking it caused the dry feeling) + an emergen-C seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Blue Dino

The tips of my right hand middle finger and index finger keeps getting dried and chapped for some mysterious reason. When my hands are cold, those two fingers in particular shriveled and wrinkled up a lot more. So weird.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this appointment goes well. So anxious. Don't think I want to try accutane.....just too many factors.


----------



## Kevin001

Got some cortisone shots in my head, more meds, and he says watch the sugar and carbs.


----------



## riverbird

I hope my second physical therapy appointment this afternoon goes well. I feel both less stressed (because my PT is really nice and I have an idea of what to expect) and more stressed (because I have an idea of what to expect...) than I did before the first on Wednesday. Hopefully the PT will be pleased about my "progress" with one of my home exercises he gave me. Feels nice being able to (barely) lift my foot from a sitting position. I also hope he has me use the cold therapy wrap (I think it's called Game Ready? Game something...) again. Although it was the weirdest feeling I've ever experienced, and my entire body got cold, it did seem to help loosen my leg up a tiny bit for a while... not sure if that was in my head though? :lol


----------



## komorikun

Finally have health and dental insurance.

I guess pretty soon I'll try to make a dentist appointment for a cleaning and checkup. Haven't been to the dentist in 13 years, so probably tons of build up tartar.

Also will make an appointment with a dermatologist to remove my numerous pilar cysts that are on my scalp. And will try to get a prescription for the rosacea (reddish skin and what look like little tiny red zits) that's on my nose, inner cheeks, and forehead. For the past 3-4 years I've been using the metronidazole cream my dad gets with his insurance since he has rosacea too. Guess I inherited it from him. Only affects his nose for some reason. The skin on his nose looks pretty horrific. All red and thick. I did have a prescription for it from my university's health clinic but the pharmacy wanted $300 for a tube of the crap. WTF!! And this stuff is generic.


----------



## komorikun

Several of the overweight people at my job have diabetes. Another reason to try to avoid getting too chubby. It's all fun and games being fat when young but your health really takes a nosedive in your 30s and 40s if you are fat.


----------



## unemployment simulator

just had to drain my mucous cyst again. I really need to go to the doctor to get this sorted but this sort of thing fills me with fear. I also have no idea whether an operation on it can be done? it's a cosmetic problem not an actual risk in any way to my health and it was my own dumb fault which caused it by accidentally biting my lip in the same place over and over when trying to eat with a swollen lip.

ugh.


----------



## komorikun

I'm on the rag.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm on the rag.


 Noted. :wink2:


----------



## riverbird

I had my third physical therapy appointment today. My PT used electro-therapy on my knee to contract my muscles and make it easier for me to lift my foot. It worked. Felt so weird though! It was intense when the machine was on at it's highest. I couldn't quite decide whether it was painful or just really strange feeling. He also attached a mini plunger to my knee and used it to lift my knee/leg up better than he could with just his hands. Just in case you were wondering, it feels *really weird* to have your knee plunged. I was silently terrified that he would pull my knee cap completely off. It left a fantastic ring around my knee for a little while after too.

I've apparently gained 20 degrees of bend/movement in my knee/leg since my first appointment on Wednesday. Before Wednesday I couldn't really bend my knee at all and it was impossible for me to lift my foot up from a sitting position. It's crazy how fast progress can happen! Still have quite a ways to go but I'm feeling very positive about things now. :clap


----------



## 8888

Sometimes my hands move when I'm anxious, almost like tremors I guess. I wasn't too worried about it really. Was going through some photos I took and they are almost all blurry and/or slanted. I'm still not too worried health wise, just stinks I can't take better photos and that there is yet something else anxiety is making difficult.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Finally filled my Indica Oil prescription and ordered the weights I need to begin strengthening my knees


----------



## Grog

komorikun said:


> Several of the overweight people at my job have diabetes. Another reason to try to avoid getting too chubby. It's all fun and games being fat when young but your health really takes a nosedive in your 30s and 40s if you are fat.


Should get that fat cat of yours checked for diabetes . Lol .


----------



## komorikun

Grog said:


> Should get that fat cat of yours checked for diabetes . Lol .


You mean my previous roommate's cat?


----------



## Grog

komorikun said:


> You mean my previous roommate's cat?


If that's the one I can see , then yep . 
Haha 
Can cats even be diabetic ? , whatever who cares it's a cat .


----------



## komorikun

Grog said:


> If that's the one I can see , then yep .
> Haha
> Can cats even be diabetic ? , whatever who cares it's a cat .


My avatar is just some pic I stole off the web.


----------



## Grog

komorikun said:


> My avatar is just some pic I stole off the web.


Lol 
Really .

Me too 
but to be honest a pic of a bloody magpie swooping wouldn't be that hard to take . Nasty buggers in spring .
Which can be detrimental to the health of your skull when the rip out a chunk of head .


----------



## twitchy666

Kevin001 said:


> I really hope my skin issues get resolved tomorrow. This will be my 3rd time seeing this dermatologist, he better be useful this time.


eczema


----------



## twitchy666

komorikun said:


> Finally have health and dental insurance.
> 
> I guess pretty soon I'll try to make a dentist appointment for a cleaning and checkup. Haven't been to the dentist in 13 years, so probably tons of build up tartar.
> 
> Also will make an appointment with a dermatologist to remove my numerous pilar cysts that are on my scalp. And will try to get a prescription for the rosacea (reddish skin and what look like little tiny red zits) that's on my nose, inner cheeks, and forehead. For the past 3-4 years I've been using the metronidazole cream my dad gets with his insurance since he has rosacea too. Guess I inherited it from him. Only affects his nose for some reason. The skin on his nose looks pretty horrific. All red and thick. I did have a prescription for it from my university's health clinic but the pharmacy wanted $300 for a tube of the crap. WTF!! And this stuff is generic.


I have some of that in fridge. easier to use than thick sudocrem


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Finally have health and dental insurance.


Yay....happy for you.



twitchy666 said:


> eczema


Nah I wish lol.


----------



## BAH

Not an early bird but 6:30AM is the only time when there aren't many ppl at the gym..if I screw it up again..ugh


----------



## Skeletra

Starting to have problems distinguishing reality from dreams.
Today, I was somewhat sure my boyfriend came back to kiss me goodbye after he left for work. It felt so real, but it's off-character of him to wake me up if I'm in bed. I later asked him why he didn't take his phone with him when he returned (seeing as he had forgotten it at home), and if he forgot something else. He didn't come back at all today.
I've been having a harder and harder time telling dreams from reality and my dreams are becoming too realistic. I used to have problems with this as a kid. Wonder why its coming back?


----------



## Kevin001

Just got my haircut and the acne isn't that bad....there is hope.


----------



## 8888

My doctor thinks Inderal is making my blood pressure too low so now I've got to start checking my blood pressure. I really hope she is wrong, as I don't want to have to cut back on Inderal.


----------



## LampSandwich

*cough*

*I should probably stop smoking weed because I have this cough now. I only have a cough and not a sore throat, and feel pretty good otherwise. I probably won't stop and I hope it doesn't make this cough too much worse than it is. I got the dust cough. *


----------



## Overdrive

LampSandwich said:


> *I should probably stop smoking weed because I have this cough now. I only have a cough and not a sore throat, and feel pretty good otherwise. I probably won't stop and I hope it doesn't make this cough too much worse than it is. I got the dust cough. *


Honey, is the remedy.

Ever tried a glass of hot milk with 2 teaspoon of honey ?
Or just honey itself to prevent from coughing. ?

Works like magic.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I'm forming another facial cyst....I hope not.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I always feel a difference in my energy level and mood for the rest of the day when I drink lots of water with lemon first thing in the morning and do 10-15 minutes of yoga.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Of course the new higher concentration CBD, lower concentration THC Oil is released the day after I've received my Indica Oil. It's more expensive but still, I would've waited to order that instead


----------



## Kevin001

The whole house in infected because my mom. She walks around coughing all over the place...its disgusting. Refuses to cover her mouth.....I pray I don't get sick nose as been acting up though ugh.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> The whole house in infected because my mom. She walks around coughing all over the place...its disgusting. Refuses to cover her mouth.....I pray I don't get sick nose as been acting up though ugh.


Hey what about Lysol? Or homemade mask? Gargle some salt water for your nose, take an aspirin to stop a virus from forming, I drink water with half a lemon and it's stopped a cold from forming many times, fr fr


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Hey what about Lysol? Or homemade mask? Gargle some salt water for your nose, take an aspirin to stop a virus from forming, I drink water with half a lemon and it's stopped a cold from forming many times, fr fr


Aspirin? Yeah I've been drinking a ton of water and coffee. She is getting better . I'm ok right now.


----------



## Skeletra

What in the blazing hells is he talking about? Someone I know is trying for baby number two, and well her boyfriend told my other friend that "she found out she had a problem with her thing, uterus? Or placenta thingie? The thing that's going to cover up the fetus. So she had to take an abortion, or well not an abortion, but some pills to get rid of this thing, and then she got a blood poisoning in just a matter of hours and had to spend 2 days in the hospital!"... wat? She's ok now. Does that make any sense to anyone? Does this mean they can't have more kids or what?


----------



## SFC01

any advice on how to get rid of a fungal nail infection ? Its on my big toe and I have stabbed many people with it accidently, and ruined many a pair of socks. Have recently resorted to pissing on it in the shower as I read that works.


----------



## Barakiel

Gonna start taking aripiprazole tomorrow. I don't know exactly what I've been diagnosed with, my psychiatrist didn't go into detail besides suggesting I have a "thought disorder" :um I just know that I'm a mess.


----------



## llodell88

PMSing AHH


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get my refill my acne starting to flare.


----------



## Kevin001

Warning don't overdue the vitamin C.........it has um.....consequences.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I still have a bruise on my left toenail. Lol


----------



## llodell88

ive been twitching last couple days but its probably just caffeine. back when i was in school, i would have really severe problems with my short term memory and attention span. like i would look at my phone over and over, thinking "what's the time?" and then after i was finished looking, i was like wait what did i just look at what time is it again? and then i would do this over and over again, like 100 times, not really exaggerating. I'd do it from my car all the way to class. Or I couldn't remember which pocket of my purse I put my phone in. I'd keep checking over and over and over again, just couldn't remember. Eventually I realized it was caffeine that was messing with my short term memory.

Some guy was telling me he had this same problem and turned out he was downing energy drinks all the time, and I'm like, yeah it's the energy drinks. People are really bad at figuring out what habits they have are causing their problems I noticed.

Another thing I noticed is when I wear eye makeup, especially, eye liner, I feel really fatigued all day, I mean a huge difference between what I'd normally feel like. When I notice this stuff I feel crazy, because I think I'm the only one who notices, I guess I really hate when I'm the only one who notices stuff, because I'm like wait, am I crazy? Then I'll just continue to do the same thing over and over again that's causing me problems even though I know it is.

Now, I think if I go to a psychiatrist, they're just gonna say I have a form of OCD that causes you to check stuff over and over again, and that it's all in my head, my memory isn't that bad, that I just have low confidence in my memory, because that's the theory behind checking behavior from what I've read. Yeah, I probably have another problem where I try to predict things that are going to happen and think that's what is really going to happen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New exercise routine this week and I need to sort my appointments


----------



## Kevin001

Still need to get this remaining mucus out of me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to get symbicort again


----------



## Kevin001

Left ankle hurts for some reason.


----------



## Seiber01

*Health Tips*

Where I'm caught for words, so I've set a timer for 20 minutes. Let's see what comes out:

Rock mountaineering is the maximum fun pastime I've executed in a long time- genuinely supply it across
Doing too much of what doesn't paintings and too little of what does paintings is the primary cause for lack of progress in the whole lot

It's precious to realize how lots weight you can raise but merely as treasured to recognize how a good deal you may lift

If you want to get the maximum from your training periods strait training with other humans- you'll never want to be the slacker

You nonetheless can't out-educate a ****ty lifestyle and terrible nutrients behavior- this may never teach

That's it. Hopefully, there's something there to light a fire under you and get you to take action.

Have a fantastic week and live wholesomely.


----------



## Kevin001

Nose starting to drip again...ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What is going on with my gut/digestion and bowel movements?...It’s uncomfortable and annoying this week


----------



## riverbird

I'm so over the incredible stiffness in my leg/knee. I just want my leg/knee to be normal again!


----------



## Kevin001

Got my haircut and he went over a pimple and blood was oozing out of my head.....fml so many people was looking. Wanted to die.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Got my haircut and he went over a pimple and blood was oozing out of my head.....fml so many people was looking. Wanted to die.


With scissors or a razor? Maybe you shouldn't cut your hair that short then.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> With scissors or a razor? Maybe you shouldn't cut your hair that short then.


Have to get it that short. Saves money and don't have to go back every other week...less anxiety. Pssst....you don't use scissors on black people hair lol.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Have to get it that short. Saves money and don't have to go back every other week...less anxiety. Pssst....you don't use scissors on black people hair lol.


If they are using a razor, couldn't you do it yourself?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> If they are using a razor, couldn't you do it yourself?


Haha...you have to line your head up and stuff. Its a skill, not trying to jack my head up.


----------



## twistix

Awake at 5am on the weekend because my throat is painfully sore. Sipping some tea with a good helping of honey in hope that it will help.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Taking that glucose test will cause me a panic attack


----------



## Kevin001

I got a bottle of multivitamins today...hopefully that helps my skin.


----------



## Steve French

Just the thread for my current bout of hypochondria. I seem to have redeveloped another problem I've had over the years. Hypnophobia. That, combined with my coming off alcohol, has resulted in me sleeping only a couple hours a night or less the past three days. I feel quite a terrible malaise from the lack of sleep.

It is such an irrational problem. I have worries mainly I guess about that large stretch of time I am out of control, and the potential of sleep disturbances. I can't bring myself to love the sleep, and don't seem to need that much in the first place. I end up sitting there with my mind racing at 4 AM just waiting till I finally nod off cause I've taxed myself too much.

Never could understand how people could sleep so easily. Like the 'rents there. These ****ers get like 7 hours of sleep a night, sometimes go for a nap in the afternoon, and then nod off continually in the evening before going to bed again. They never take more than a minute to pass out when they do try.


----------



## riverbird

I'm starting to really get worried about my knee/leg. I only have four more physical therapy appointments and there is no way I'm going to regain full range of motion/use of my leg in that time. My knee is still so stiff. At my last ortho appointment the doctor said if I wasn't better by the time my appointments were up they'll consider it as me "failing" physical therapy and will try again to get my health insurance to approve an MRI to check for a possible tear of my ACL now, not my quad tendon like they wanted to check for before which they denied. I'm so over this already. I just want my freaking leg back to normal! I feel like my physical therapist is getting frustrated with my less than stellar amount of progress too.


----------



## twistix

Kevin001 said:


> I got a bottle of multivitamins today...hopefully that helps my skin.


Have you tried reducing your dairy intake?


----------



## Kevin001

twistix said:


> Have you tried reducing your dairy intake?


Currently doing that now .


----------



## twistix

Kevin001 said:


> Currently doing that now .


Good luck. It has helped me :]
Should help with sinuses too


----------



## Kevin001

twistix said:


> Good luck. It has helped me :]
> Should help with sinuses too


:O

I need to come to you for all health advice :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need inhaler refills and can’t afford them right now


----------



## Kevin001

Hope this facial cyst hasn't returned ugh.


----------



## twistix

I burned my fingers!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I haven’t smoked or vaped herb in months yet I still have to clear my chest somewhat regularly, it makes no sense


----------



## tehuti88

Jeez Louise this flu shot still hurts!


----------



## Kevin001

Acne on my face is bad ugh....diet not helping much.


----------



## Virgo

Trying to find out what is wrong with my sex drive -- I got all of my hormone levels checked this morning. I should get my results back on Monday (I can't check back Saturday because of work). Finally, maybe I will learn if there is something physically wrong with me and have no need to very, very seriously wonder if I'm asexual. Looking forward to those results!!


----------



## Flora20

Kinda worried about this stomach ache I've had for over almost two weeks now..


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Going to finally schedule an appointment to get these moles checked. One in particular is constantly itchy and the skin around it gets dry and flaky. Been told this is NOT a good sign. Also have a few irregularly-shaped ones not uniform in color. So I'm crossing my fingers these are cancer-free.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne is stable I was surprised.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what else my dermatologist can tell me Friday....its stable so idk.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The pains are back


----------



## Virgo

Got my results back to check my hormone levels for my lack of sex drive. Everything is normal. Welp, guess I'm just messed up in the head


----------



## Kevin001

Accutane seems like the only option.



Virgo said:


> Got my results back to check my hormone levels for my lack of sex drive. Everything is normal. Welp, guess I'm just messed up in the head


Aww lol.....maybe just asexual.


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Aww lol.....maybe just asexual.


I really really hope not T___T That's just what I need on top of depression and anxiety, I'll be completely unmarketable to men, lmao. But yeah maybe, maybe not, I'm working to figure it out.

BUT, did you hear my praise yet for marijuana? The only thing that makes me horny :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Virgo said:


> I really really hope not T___T That's just what I need on top of depression and anxiety, I'll be completely unmarketable to men, lmao. But yeah maybe, maybe not, I'm working to figure it out.
> 
> BUT, did you hear my praise yet for marijuana? The only thing that makes me horny :grin2:


You're one of a kind Amber....one of a kind lol.


----------



## komorikun

My sister went to the gynecologist about irregular menstrual bleeding that has been going on for a long while. They did a couple types of ultrasounds on her. She didn't have insurance for the longest time but now she is on medicaid/obamacare, so she has been going on tons of doctors appointments. Medicaid is so weird. There are no copays. Everything is free.

Apparently, she has 2 large masses, one on each ovary and a small mass in her uterus. The 2 large masses are humongous. 13.9 X 8.0 X 4.9 cm and 9.5 X 6.7 X 7.3 cm. She also probably has a septate uterus, which means it is shaped weirdly.



> Bilateral large complex cystic masses with mural nodules highly suspicious for ovarian neoplasm.


They are planning on doing an MRI next. Hope it's not cancer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This coming week I need to sort all my medical appointments once and for all for this year


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> My sister went to the gynecologist about irregular menstrual bleeding that has been going on for a long while. They did a couple types of ultrasounds on her. She didn't have insurance for the longest time but now she is on medicaid/obamacare, so she has been going on tons of doctors appointments. Medicaid is so weird. There are no copays. Everything is free.
> 
> Apparently, she has 2 large masses, one on each ovary and a small mass in her uterus. The 2 large masses are humongous. 13.9 X 8.0 X 4.9 cm and 9.5 X 6.7 X 7.3 cm. She also probably has a septate uterus, which means it is shaped weirdly.


For comparison a normal ovary is 4 X 3 X 2 cm. And a normal uterus is 7.6 X 4.5 X 3.0 cm.


----------



## Kevin001

Got this huge pimple on my elbow that is bothering me.


----------



## Virgo

A short while ago I finally FINALLY found something that I'm allergic to. :O Sunflower seeds. My friend had me try some for the first time, and I had 3-4 seeds, and stopped because they tasted really strong. Then they started giving me a little heartburn. Then my throat got really inflamed and hurt when I swallowed, and it stayed like that for hours. This all happened very quickly after I ate the seeds.

Kind of ironic, since I consider sunflowers my favorite flower. Still is. I'd still get a sunflower tattoo. :lol Maybe it has a new meaning. I really like this thing that (quite literally) poisons me. So deep. :lol

I still wonder if I'm allergic to bees, I've never been stung before. Actually I hope I never find that out, though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So much for that follow up appointment tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

Still might try accutane but getting bloodwork before hand would be an issue. Idk trying everything else in the mean time.


----------



## Steve French

Got a stabbing pain in the lung after taking a drink. It lasted a couple breaths and then disappeared. Pretty sure I've experienced this before, rarely, and don't think it was anything serious. Seems to be common even, from a few google searches. Still, was enough to really ****ing throw off my thoughts into a negative pattern.


----------



## Kevin001

Outside of my right foot has been killing me lately.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve been approved for compassionate care pricing(25% off) for my medicinal herb, makes a big difference


----------



## Kandice

Hoping my insurance re-processed that $1K medical bill. 
In other news, I'm still 114lbs


----------



## komorikun

The overweight diabetics at my workplace sure do seem to stuff their face with junk food, like tons of it. I thought diabetics had to be careful about what they ate.


----------



## komorikun

I'm amazed that people on medicaid don't have to pay copays or a percentage. Nothing. Seems rather unfair.


----------



## nubly

I lost 10lbs in one week due to diarrhea. Might stop by the ER on Sun if it doesn't get better.


----------



## coeur_brise

nubly said:


> I lost 10lbs in one week due to diarrhea. Might stop by the ER on Sun if it doesn't get better.


Oh no! That's a lot of weight, even more than from having the flu maybe..  i hope it gets checked soon. Your gut needs a break! What if you have cholera. Oh god (anxiety) haha.

...
I need to sleep soon. My heart is racing because it's trying desperately to keep my body awake.


----------



## Virgo

Wow Adderall is absolutely incredible. I need to force feed though because I have zero appetite now... and if I lose too much weight on it, my doctor will take me off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need those caps so I can go for these appointments


----------



## Kevin001

I used to check my blood pressure all the time not much anymore....its probably so high who knows.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Something is definitely up


----------



## roxslide

I think I've been having some kind of skin sensitivity issue or allergy again. My whole face has been itchy all day and my cheeks have turned pink which looks cute but is obviously not a good sign lol. Idk what it is, I washed my face but it's itchy still. I had an allergic reaction to something a few years ago and my face itched and eyes swelled on and off for a few weeks and I got an eye infection from it, all the prolonged swelling actually gave me a few premature wrinkles, thanks. I still don't know what I'm allergic to though, too afraid to get tested for that.


----------



## Club Tropicana

Excessive thinking, songs playing in my head, thinking far too deeply in an anxious state, intrusive thoughts. These are some of my newest symptoms that vary in severity depending on the day. Try going your whole life barely noticing your thoughts and then all of a suddenly you're experiencing those symptoms. You think you're developing a serious serious mental health condition until your realise it's just anxiety.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I'm amazed that people on medicaid don't have to pay copays or a percentage. Nothing. Seems rather unfair.


They don't have much money, reason they have it.


----------



## unemployment simulator

so I got my blood test results and they are confusing. I was assured that my t-levels were "normal" but going into this I was aware that "normal" by nhs standards can mean anything from low to not exactly ideal and far from optimal. I asked for it to be printed out and now I am looking at it and all I have got is the serum albumin level, from just that alone I can't tell anything about it... I guess this means I will have to go back there again? ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure how this blister on my foot will heal given I have to walk a lot at work.


----------



## Virgo

I am anxious, I feel shaky and weak, and I feel slightly dizzy. I am not sure if this is because of Adderall, because of smoking too much weed, or because of simultaneously smoking weed and drinking Friday night and getting drunk-high. I've felt like this since after Friday night, so I can only assume it's the latter... but I don't know, it could be the other two as well. Maybe it is all three! Does anyone know if Adderall can do this to you? Maybe it is that, though. Maybe I'll try not taking one tomorrow. Will this go away? It's been almost a good 48 hours now. I kind of don't like this a little :afr

@roxslide Why are you scared to get tested for that? Do they have to stick you with a lot of needles? Not sure how it works. I was referred to a doctor to get tested for certain allergies but I never bothered going.

And yeah I have a wrinkle forming on the one side of my mouth, it sucks. Too young for that sh**.


----------



## roxslide

Virgo said:


> @roxslide Why are you scared to get tested for that? Do they have to stick you with a lot of needles? Not sure how it works. I was referred to a doctor to get tested for certain allergies but I never bothered going.
> 
> And yeah I have a wrinkle forming on the one side of my mouth, it sucks. Too young for that sh**.


Yeah they do little microinjections usually but since I seem to have a skin allergy they would probably just do patches on my skin which isn't that bad. I just have a pretty bad phobia of doctor/medical visits so I haven't been in for a while and it doesn't look like my allergy is anything more than an annoyance so if I did go I'd probably want to focus on more vital stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time to fill my script


----------



## AvoidantGuy

Virgo said:


> I am anxious, I feel shaky and weak, and I feel slightly dizzy. I am not sure if this is because of Adderall, because of smoking too much weed, or because of simultaneously smoking weed and drinking Friday night and getting drunk-high. I've felt like this since after Friday night, so I can only assume it's the latter... but I don't know, it could be the other two as well. Maybe it is all three! Does anyone know if Adderall can do this to you? Maybe it is that, though. Maybe I'll try not taking one tomorrow. Will this go away? It's been almost a good 48 hours now. I kind of don't like this a little :afr
> 
> @roxslide Why are you scared to get tested for that? Do they have to stick you with a lot of needles? Not sure how it works. I was referred to a doctor to get tested for certain allergies but I never bothered going.
> 
> And yeah I have a wrinkle forming on the one side of my mouth, it sucks. Too young for that sh**.


Adderall is an stimulant so that is why you are getting shaky. It increases blood flow and heart rate so that is most likely the reason why you are feeling the way you do. From what I understand if you have anxiety, it will also ramp that up too. Why are you taking them anyway if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Virgo

AvoidantGuy said:


> Adderall is an stimulant so that is why you are getting shaky. It increases blood flow and heart rate so that is most likely the reason why you are feeling the way you do. From what I understand if you have anxiety, it will also ramp that up too. Why are you taking them anyway if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks, I think it was the Adderall! Yesterday I did not take one but my situation got way worse. I was in bed all day feeling like I was going to throw up, and I was really shaky. I feel so much better today, though. It just had to come out of my system, I guess. I'm on Adderall because my antidepressant makes me really drowsy so my doc thought it would balance out that side effect. It did, it worked really well for a few days. But perhaps because I was drinking on the Adderall, that might have happened.. drunk or not though, I'm scared to take any more of the stuff.


----------



## AvoidantGuy

Virgo said:


> Thanks, I think it was the Adderall! Yesterday I did not take one but my situation got way worse. I was in bed all day feeling like I was going to throw up, and I was really shaky. I feel so much better today, though. It just had to come out of my system, I guess. I'm on Adderall because my antidepressant makes me really drowsy so my doc thought it would balance out that side effect. It did, it worked really well for a few days. But perhaps because I was drinking on the Adderall, that might have happened.. drunk or not though, I'm scared to take any more of the stuff.


No problem, I'm not a doctor though so I won't pretend to be one either. Drinking on most medication will either negate the affects of the meds though or heighten them and could lead to something as serious as death, I don't know the case with adderall, I've never heard of someone dying from taking them and drinking. Just be careful if you do decide to drink, but I wouldn't really recommend it if it makes you feel a certain way.


----------



## 8888

I'm very happy I finally managed to lose a little weight.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## coeur_brise

Countdown to menses. Certain people are looking very attractive? This is a symptom. Progesterone levels..peaking..gonna..rain. bloody..soon. (this is also the sound of sleep deprivation)


----------



## Kevin001

Blister on foot still bothering me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 Is your pulse rate always that high?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is your pulse rate always that high?


I don't know. I almost never check it. The blood pressure device thingie was at the supermarket.


----------



## komorikun

I suppose it was a bit higher since I had just walked 15 minutes to get to the supermarket and was walking around the supermarket when I discovered the machine. The blood pressure looks good though. Apparently the systolic is much more important than the diastolic.


----------



## Steve French

This constant running nose/congestion/sneezing is driving me mad. In times past it would be an every few weeks or a quarter of the time or so thing, but now it's happening every day, when I first get up and late at night. I figured it might be allergies, but I can't really pin it down to any one trigger. Who knows, might be a reaction to the weed or liquor or cocaine. Though I only do the first and the last occasionally. It's funny, you think stopping drinking would fix some of my problems. Guess it has only been a little over a week since my last drink though.


----------



## tea111red

all that chocolate and those crackers nourished me pretty well, i'm sure. 

my face will be the size of the moon and i'll resemble a blimp tomorrow (and the coming days).

my chances of having a personal life being even more bleak have made me care less.

time to think about living the 600 lb life again...


----------



## tea111red

i really think i should just destroy the rest of this junk and throw it in the trash or something, though......


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My lips keep getting dry from this little bit of swelling I have and it's a tad uncomfortable. At least my chapstick helps some.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to try to squeeze some more of my cyst.


----------



## Kandice

Kevin001 said:


> I need to try to squeeze some more of my cyst.


Pics? :grin2:


----------



## Kandice

I had the urge to exercise today, but I didn't because I didn't want to get off my lazy *** and change into some sweats and find a workout video.


----------



## Kevin001

Kandice said:


> Pics? :grin2:


Lmao

Its pretty small and the hole/opening is even smaller.


----------



## Kandice

Kevin001 said:


> Lmao
> 
> Its pretty small and the hole/opening is even smaller.


Aww man I thought it was a big, disgusting looking cyst. :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

Kandice said:


> Aww man I thought it was a big, disgusting looking cyst. :frown2:


----------



## komorikun

I have big cysts.


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure how my next derm appointment will go down...hmm.


----------



## MystikMyst

Going to the doctor tomorrow first thing in the morning because of some scary symptoms I've been having. I'm both anxious and scared. Haven't been to the doctors in years.


----------



## JonSnow1991

*Do doctors lie during a physical checkup?*

I was in the ER due to pains in my chest.. It feels like my heart is failing.. They did an X Ray and tested my blood but everything was okay according to the doctor.. Now 2 weeks later I feel uneasy and my chest feels stiff like my heart is having a hard time pumping. I don't know what to do besides going out for walks and doing cardio.


----------



## JonSnow1991

Petroleum Jelly will heal that.


----------



## feels

need someone to crack the **** out of my back and left hip please. can't afford chiropractor right now.


----------



## flarf

ah yes, the spiders have returned to their home inside my veins


----------



## riverbird

My body is such a failure. Now that my knee cap is healed and I can walk again, because it's so cold the arthritis in my knees is starting to act up. I was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis in my right knee (which is the one that I broke in June) when I was a year old, so I'm used to this, but it feels especially brutal right now. I've had a bit of difficulty walking and extreme soreness in my knee all day and I was so worried, thinking it was injury related. Wasn't until my sister mentioned her own knees hurting from the cold that it hit me. I feel a bit relieved but still. Can I please just have normal freaking knees!?


----------



## Steve French

Every frigging day lately. Sneezing, runny nose, congestion. Usually concentrated in the morning and night. I assume allergies, probably to dust mites or something along those lines. Not that I've been taking care of myself. I haven't been able to sleep well for some days. Really lacking any energy. It's bringing back my hypochondria as well, which is another thing that really ****s with my sleep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to sort/ improve my posture


----------



## Steve French

I have some serious indigestion going on. Or something of the sort. A general sort of malaise in the gut area, with a bit of bloating. It's throwing me off, especially at this late night/early morning hour where it interrupts my sleep and I have only my thoughts about it to occupy me. Shouldn't have gone for that cottage cheese.

Well, at least my nose ain't running yet. Probably due to the dehydration I've been experiencing today.


----------



## Steve French

Having... heart palpitations? I'm not too sure. A weird flip-flopping sensation in the chest. Right under the end of the ribs on the left side. Almost feels like a bubble popping. Weird ****. Experienced many times over the years. Almost feels like it might be from the stomach. It certainly occurs most when I am experiencing some stomach upset. And sometimes when I do a pullup. Pretty sure I'm not about to drop, but it sends me on a bad trip.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to get vitamins


----------



## Steve French

I got a pain in the side of my head. The area kind of below my temple, in front of the ear. Not quite like a headache. It's actually quite tender to the touch. I consider that a positive, cause I know it isn't inside my damn skull. I think it might be from wearing these over the ear headphones for many hours each day. They aren't really tight by any means, but it still seems to make a difference. That or straining myself in the gym. I once experienced a series of recurring headaches. They would last hours, every day. Subtle headaches, but it was still freaking the hell out of me. After much paranoia and freaking out and research I realized that they were directly related to tension, specifically that I had unknowingly been clenching my jaw something fierce at all times. When I focused on stopping, they went away fairly quickly. I guess the implication is that sometimes I create these problems for myself from nothing, and then dwell on them far too much.


----------



## SofaKing

Not happy having to skip 5 chiropractic appointments due to being out of town three weeks in a row.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Not happy having to skip 5 chiropractic appointments due to being out of town three weeks in a row.


Are you able to find a chiropractor there who takes immediate appointments? Or are you in some kind of progressive treatments? I know nothing.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Are you able to find a chiropractor there who takes immediate appointments? Or are you in some kind of progressive treatments? I know nothing.


Good question. I guess it's not emergent as long as I do some of my exercises.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Good question. I guess it's not emergent as long as I do some of my exercises.


Ah okay. Then get exercising, lol.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Ah okay. Then get exercising, lol.


Yeah, lol...I suck at that.


----------



## Kevin001

Just not sure what to do anymore...would try the accutane but no ride for the bloodwork. Plus working so much it would be hard to schedule...idk. Appointment is Monday ugh.


----------



## Steve French

I was sitting there in the bathroom, looking down at that cyst that has been bothering the hell out of me for some time. I thought to myself, ****, I should just do this **** myself and save myself the time and money from going to a doctor. I even went so far as to grab a razor blade and disinfectant. Just as I was about to get cold feet I tapped the thing ever so slightly with the razor and she ****ing blew. Well, settles that.

I hope it don't get infected or come back or anything.


----------



## BAH

Woke up last night feeling nauseous and close to pukin..but unexpectedly? The only time I come close to feeling nauseous is car sickness..but thats it.


----------



## komorikun

Steve French said:


> I was sitting there in the bathroom, looking down at that cyst that has been bothering the hell out of me for some time. I thought to myself, ****, I should just do this **** myself and save myself the time and money from going to a doctor. I even went so far as to grab a razor blade and disinfectant. Just as I was about to get cold feet I tapped the thing ever so slightly with the razor and she ****ing blew. Well, settles that.
> 
> I hope it don't get infected or come back or anything.


What kind of cyst was it?


----------



## Steve French

komorikun said:


> What kind of cyst was it?


Epidermoid? I'm no expert. I just knew it was unsightly and had to go, and I avoid the doctor at all costs.


----------



## llodell88

I get pain in my heart a few times last couple days. Sort of like someone is pricking me there. Decided to stop taking antidepressants until I go to the psychiatrist although I kind of don't want to be on any drug that I have to everyday with side effects I don't like. I was going to run out of them in a couple days anyway. Last night I had really bad restless leg syndrome and my brain won't shut up. It's like I'm having a conversation in my head but I'm the only one talking. Had this for years. Caffeine makes it worse. Antidepressant withdrawal makes it worse too. I drank a can of dr. pepper and even that little amount of caffeine keeps me up all night. So I didn't go to bed until around 5am. That, my mind not shutting up and my legs bothering me. There's a drug that I was given that increases dopamine to take for RLS but it doesn't help one bit. I probably need something for neuropathy instead. I've had some neuropathy in my feet like little pin pricks a few times last night after I hadn't had that happen to me in a few months at least. I feel like I have brain damage. Even typing this seems harder than it should be. I know I do though because all the static feeling in my head that would happen at that same time as my feet hurting. It's nerve damage in my head just like the nerve damage in my feet. Happened at the same time when I took that supplement that triggered all of that.


----------



## SofaKing

I've hit rock bottom again. Time to focus in health before stuff really starts to break down on me.


----------



## Steve French

Got the indigestion. Quite regularly get it. Pain in that one spot there, excess of stomach acid, feeling the need to regurgitate food. Makes me paranoid about an ulcer or gerd.

Damn, I have so many things wrong with me.


----------



## llodell88

my feet are cold and twitchy


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I was on my way to the gym. Was really excited because i was up at 5:00 am. My new start time!

this is a sure way to avoid dealing with the gym "sight-seers" "eye-rapists" "oglers" "stalkers" "viagra recipients", etc.

I knew that time of the month was coming, but i paid it no attention.. well, as i was driving down the highway, those cramps hit with a vengeance. I had to stop the car, turn around and go back home.

Bummer..

and people say "it's FUN being a girl?" who came up with that crap, anyway??


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> My sister went to the gynecologist about irregular menstrual bleeding that has been going on for a long while. They did a couple types of ultrasounds on her. She didn't have insurance for the longest time but now she is on medicaid/obamacare, so she has been going on tons of doctors appointments. Medicaid is so weird. There are no copays. Everything is free.
> 
> Apparently, she has 2 large masses, one on each ovary and a small mass in her uterus. The 2 large masses are humongous. 13.9 X 8.0 X 4.9 cm and 9.5 X 6.7 X 7.3 cm. She also probably has a septate uterus, which means it is shaped weirdly.
> 
> They are planning on doing an MRI next. Hope it's not cancer.


She finally saw the surgeon this week. The appointment was a mess apparently. It was a referral from her gynecologist. Took weeks to get the referral. But when she got there, they didn't even know she had an appointment. WTF!! So she waited 90 minutes, then they took her to the exam room for a bit but had to take her back to the waiting room since there was no space. Finally she talks to the surgeon and an intern but they didn't receive her lab reports and ultrasound images from the gynecologist. No one told her that she was supposed to bring the paperwork to the appointment. They did end up being able to see the ultrasounds.

My sister had it in her head, that they would schedule a laparoscopic exploratory surgery straight off the bat. She also seems to be clinging to the idea that the cysts are caused by endometriosis....not cancer.

So she got upset when they wanted to do an MRI and more bloodwork to decide how to approach the surgery. Obviously there is suspicion that it could be cancer. If they think it's cancer, they don't want to just poke around a bit to get a sample to test and then close her up since the cysts on her ovaries could rupture and if it's cancer that will spread the cancer all over her abdomen.

The whole being completely disorganized did not give her the best impression of the hospital. If they screw up a simple appointment that much, are they really competent enough to do complex surgery?


----------



## komorikun

It's really annoying that no one will know what it is till they open her up. Even with blood tests, ultrasounds, MRI....they just don't know. Could be endometriosis. Could be a benign tumor. Could be a malignant tumor (cancer). No one knows.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It's really annoying that no one will know what it is till they open her up. Even with blood tests, ultrasounds, MRI....they just don't know. Could be endometriosis. Could be a benign tumor. Could be a malignant tumor (cancer). No one knows.


 I know. It's messed up how all the medical shows on TV make medical people look like gods and then you actually have to deal with them in real life and they're clueless.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to get back into eating keto. My body and mind seem to really like it.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I know. It's messed up how all the medical shows on TV make medical people look like gods and then you actually have to deal with them in real life and they're clueless.


The whole screwing up her appointment and not having her ultrasound and test information, yeah, that is their fault. I don't blame them for not knowing whether it is cancer or not.

I'm just surprised by how long it is taking to get the surgery. Because I thought that once they were suspicious of cancer, they had to act *fast* before it spreads (metastasizes). Even in my mother's case they had her on chemotherapy within a few days of diagnosis. And it's not like her cancer could spread, since it was leukemia. By its nature, leukemia is in every part of your body just about.

Really hope it's something else. Cancer at age 35....oh god...so horrible. And since the cysts are already huge, the cancer has probably spread all over the place. I mean it's one thing if a 65 year old gets cancer. Sad but not tragic since they have already lived a long life. But 35??


----------



## Kevin001

Stomach has been uneasy all week not sure why.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This flu has stirred up my knee pains


----------



## Kevin001

My ears has been red a lot lately....I've been eating ok so not sure.


----------



## 8888

I should weigh myself again, but I'm afraid I've gained.


----------



## Steve French

I just had to go consult Dr. Google once again. It resulted in a spiral of paranoia that I might have diabetes. Of course, I am thin, eat well, exercise, have no family history of the disease, and so on, and I am entirely sure I don't have it after I did some more searching. But there was a moment there.


----------



## caelle

I bought yogurt because I'm trying to be healthy and this **** is nasty. Tastes a little like sour cream flavored with vanilla. 

I bought a strawberry cheese cake flavor, maybe that will be better. If not I might try soy yogurt.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to buy a mattress, my back is too old for this ****


----------



## Kevin001

caelle said:


> I bought yogurt because I'm trying to be healthy and this **** is nasty. Tastes a little like sour cream flavored with vanilla.
> 
> I bought a strawberry cheese cake flavor, maybe that will be better. If not I might try soy yogurt.


I don't do yogurt anymore but this was fire....


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get this nose under control better before work.


----------



## Steve French

My ear keeps going red and burning. Just the one ear most of the time. I had put it down as a side effect from my ritalin, but I don't know. I have noticed a few accounts in my googling of a similar symptom occurring in people taking stimulants, but just now it happened again, and it has been close to 14 hours since my last dose. I did however eat just a minute ago. Also picked up the dog. I suppose I could have an allergy or intolerance maybe causing this. I would think in that case it wouldn't be so localized though.


----------



## Kevin001

Coughing more now...good sign though...coughing is usually the last step in my sickness so meh.


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to figure out how to clear my nose faster always takes days ugh.


----------



## Steve French

Wondering if I might have a deviated septum. Pretty well constant these days that my right nasal passage is blocked. And it did start after a night of a little bit of cocaine. Sheeit, I don't want to be having any surgery.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I weighed myself again and got super depressed, I've lost so much since last year... I can't believe I hadn't noticed the changes much, last time I weighed myself it was okay (still bad but not like now). 

Sigh, now I need to come up with a new regime and start spending $$$, I really really hate this. It took me so much effort last year... I have so many other things to worry about too and now just my weight/general health is slipping... but hey if I'm still breathing it doesn't matter right? No one cares if you're fulfilling the bare minimum (of just being alive). ****.

Genetics suck.


----------



## Kevin001

I fear getting sick now just because I'm sick for so long ever time.


----------



## Mlt18

I need to sleep right and sniff lavender.


----------



## Steve French

I think my ritalin intake is causing an electrolyte imbalance. Seems like a lot of the side effects are similar. I think it's a reasonable conclusion that the diuretic effect of this drug is throwing me out of wack. Gonna get on that. Banana in the morning, magnesium at night, maybe a bit of calcium in there too. I've been avoiding milk lately. I've been trying to test if I have some sort of lactose intolerance and that causes my breathing troubles.


----------



## BAH

Been eating nothin but unhealthy crap...well at least I had a 
gud amount from broccoli and a boiled egg yesterday


----------



## unemployment simulator

I finally broke the 180lb barrier today which has been so difficult to get to so far with dieting, this is a massive personal milestone. water weight has finally dropped off like crazy last few days. christmas will be tough though i'm just gonna have to relax and roll with it and get back on it in the new year hopefully I won't have too much to lose.


----------



## Steve French

My arm is ****ing sore. Not too sure why. I first related it being somewhat hungover, as I find muscle aches and pains quite common in that state, but this is a bit beyond that. Might be doms from working out two days ago. But I also have this red spot right there, looks almost like an insect bite. Of course, I didn't think we had any poisonous ones in cold, frozen northern BC here.

Tripping me out.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne really getting to me ugh


----------



## komorikun

My sister's MRI is on Friday.


----------



## tea111red

http://www.medicaldaily.com/biologi...l-cougars-looking-higher-sperm-quality-307802


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> http://www.medicaldaily.com/biologi...l-cougars-looking-higher-sperm-quality-307802


:O


----------



## 8888

So much for losing weight in 2017, maybe I'll try again in 2018.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm mostly better but worry about a relapse.


----------



## tea111red

i need vitamin D.


----------



## Rains

I've eaten 4 tacos, a box of shapes, and like 10 raffaelos today. And I want more raffaelos.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to start dealing with my poor posture asap


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to see the dentist next month.....back gums started bleeding last night. Just on one side by a tooth but still.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Really need to see the dentist next month.....back gums started bleeding last night. Just on one side by a tooth but still.


Did it start bleeding because you flossed? Gums bleeding from flossing is pretty common.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Did it start bleeding because you flossed? Gums bleeding from flossing is pretty common.


Back gum by tooth....I really don't floss in the back hard to reach.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope my script arrives tomorrow, will definitely help my knee & my sleep


----------



## Steve French

I've developed a sort of "knocking" sound in my ear. Only when I lay my head down on the pillow though. I thought it was my heartbeat echoing, but it goes in some sort of crazy rhythm that doesn't match my pulse. Now that I think about it, my ears feel a bit off lately. Sort of like when you have a large change in elevation, but all the time. I don't think these over ear headphones all the time especially while lying in bed is good for them.

In other news, I'm almost sure now I have a deviated septum. From before doing cocaine even. I just hope when the time comes the surgery isn't overly invasive and the anesthesia can be local. I hate the thought of being put under. Especially after all those viral videos of people coming out of it and saying weird ****.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> She finally saw the surgeon this week. The appointment was a mess apparently. It was a referral from her gynecologist. Took weeks to get the referral. But when she got there, they didn't even know she had an appointment. WTF!! So she waited 90 minutes, then they took her to the exam room for a bit but had to take her back to the waiting room since there was no space. Finally she talks to the surgeon and an intern but they didn't receive her lab reports and ultrasound images from the gynecologist. No one told her that she was supposed to bring the paperwork to the appointment. They did end up being able to see the ultrasounds.
> 
> My sister had it in her head, that they would schedule a laparoscopic exploratory surgery straight off the bat. She also seems to be clinging to the idea that the cysts are caused by endometriosis....not cancer.
> 
> So she got upset when they wanted to do an MRI and more bloodwork to decide how to approach the surgery. Obviously there is suspicion that it could be cancer. If they think it's cancer, they don't want to just poke around a bit to get a sample to test and then close her up since the cysts on her ovaries could rupture and if it's cancer that will spread the cancer all over her abdomen.
> 
> The whole being completely disorganized did not give her the best impression of the hospital. If they screw up a simple appointment that much, are they really competent enough to do complex surgery?


I guess the MRI results were suspicious. My sister saw the surgeon today and they said she needs to see an oncologist (cancer doctor) too. Unlike the several weeks long wait to see the surgeon, she got an appointment with the oncologist tomorrow. The surgeon said at least one ovary will be removed, possibly both. Can't return to work for a month after surgery.

This is not looking good at all. Ovarian cancer has a really low survival rate. Much worse than breast cancer.

If she really has cancer, then I think my family is cursed. My mom gets leukemia at age 45 then my sister ovarian cancer at age 35!!?? WTF.


----------



## Andre

I'm sorry that happened to your sister and mom, komorikun.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to find out what exactly I'm allergic to, I know some grass/plants for sure. Maybe some type of nuts as well idk.


----------



## komorikun

Andre said:


> I'm sorry that happened to your sister and mom, komorikun.


Thanks. I really hope it's a benign tumor. She saw the oncologist today. They are going to take a sample of the tumor in the middle of the surgery and do a quick test to see if it's cancer or not. If it's not cancer then they might not take out the ovaries.

Ovarian cancer is bad bad bad. Since it is deep inside the body, normally there are no symptoms (or very vague mild symptoms) until the cancer is big and has spread. So the vast majority of the time when they diagnose it, the cancer has already metastasized.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovarian_cancer#Prognosis



> For all types of ovarian cancer, the 5-year relative survival is 45%. Women diagnosed when they are younger than 65 do better than older women. If ovarian cancer is found (and treated) before the cancer has spread outside the ovary (stages IA and IB), the 5-year relative survival rate is 92%. However, only 15% of all ovarian cancers are found at this early stage.


----------



## komorikun

Surgery is set for Friday, December 29th.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Surgery is set for Friday, December 29th.


 Sorry to hear about this. Hope it isn't cancer.


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> Really need to see the dentist next month.....back gums started bleeding last night. Just on one side by a tooth but still.


You really need to try to floss routinely asap. If not, then use mouthwash religiously.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> You really need to try to floss routinely asap. If not, then use mouthwash religiously.


I do floss, mouthwash not so much because its expensive but might soon.


----------



## tea111red

8-10 cups of water a day? nah......i've been needing 15+.

the thirst is real.


----------



## abiologicalblunder

I posted this elsewhere but I think it belongs here:

Why didn't I buy a humidifier sooner? It has all but resolved my issues of waking up to incessant sneezing and dry, cracked lips.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if anyone here has a weird genetic disorder. I always read about these disorders but never meet anyone with them. Like Klinefelter Syndrome (XXY), Fragile X Syndrome, Turner Syndrome, cystic fibrosis, sickle cell anemia, hemophilia etc.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinefelter_syndrome

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fragile_X_syndrome

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turner_syndrome


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Surgery is set for Friday, December 29th.


Now my sister is saying she may have to postpone the surgery for several weeks since she doesn't have the money to pay the rent to her boyfriend. She says she promised to pay him the rent for her bedroom ($1,100). He is supposedly having trouble renting out a couple rooms in the 3 story building he manages. She said that she can't sleep in his bedroom while renting out her room because he "works" from home.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> Now my sister is saying she may have to postpone the surgery for several weeks since she doesn't have the money to pay the rent to her boyfriend. She says she promised to pay him the rent for her bedroom ($1,100). He is supposedly having trouble renting out a couple rooms in the 3 story building he manages. She that she can't sleep in his bedroom while renting out her room because he "works" from home.


Maybe the boyfriend shouldn't be such a punk.


----------



## Rains

komorikun said:


> I wonder if anyone here has a weird genetic disorder. I always read about these disorders but never meet anyone with them. Like Klinefelter Syndrome (XXY), Fragile X Syndrome, Turner Syndrome, cystic fibrosis, sickle cell anemia, hemophilia etc.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinefelter_syndrome
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fragile_X_syndrome
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turner_syndrome


There's hemophilia on my dad's side of the family. My grandfather had it and so does my dad's cousin (quite badly apparently). My grandfather also had a brother who died in infancy, he thinks probably due to hemophilia (undiagnosed). My dad doesn't have it, and neither do I, and I doubt I'm a carrier, because I think he'd have to have it for me to carry it. It's funny you call it a weird genetic disease because I've never thought much of it, and have always been kind of blase about it. I didn't realise how rare it was until I looked at the wiki link just now.

My grandfather had some crazy stories though. He lied about it in order to join the airforce for world war II, and when he saw the on site dentist for minor surgery, he bled for two weeks afterwards, and slept with either a garbage bag or aluminium sheet (can't remember exactly) under his head to stop blood getting all over the sheets. Also, when he was older, there was a huge saga because he didn't have health insurance in the US (he was British) but he lived in Florida at the time. Had a semi emergency where he needed a transfusion of clotting factors and the hospital ended up charging him an insane amount. He would have flown to Canada if he'd known beforehand because he would have gotten insurance there. The hospital tried to sue him, so he and my grandmother ended up leaving the US.



komorikun said:


> Now my sister is saying she may have to postpone the surgery for several weeks since she doesn't have the money to pay the rent to her boyfriend. She says she promised to pay him the rent for her bedroom ($1,100). He is supposedly having trouble renting out a couple rooms in the 3 story building he manages. She said that she can't sleep in his bedroom while renting out her room because he "works" from home.


Does she get how serious this is? She shouldn't delay this at all.


----------



## komorikun

SofaKing said:


> Maybe the boyfriend shouldn't be such a punk.


He's a 40 year old sort of autistic guy who doesn't work really. He has some connection to an Israeli landlord. He gives the landlord a certain amount and he keeps the rest. Rents out overpriced furnished rooms.

My sister and him have some sort of weird relationship. I think she is just staying there because he takes care of her dog while she does her freelancing gigs. She can't rent her own apartment since she doesn't have a proper job. An example of him being autistic is that he will buy takeout for himself but rarely shares it with my sister.

According to my sister, he is home all the time even though they live in party central of Manhattan. Even though he is home all the time, he doesn't cook. Just orders Chinese takeout delivery. Nor does he do his own laundry. Pays the laundromat on the first floor to do it all for him. My sister is the one that loads up the dishwasher and takes out the garbage.



Rains said:


> Does she get how serious this is? She shouldn't delay this at all.


Yes, she is well aware. I think the boyfriend is putting the squeeze on her to pay the rent. She might be many months behind. She won't tell me and gets pissed when I ask. She could stay with me for free but she lives thousands of miles away. Not sure how her health insurance would work across state lines. She is on medicaid.


----------



## komorikun

I just talked to her. I'm starting to think she really does have her head in the sand. In order to not upset herself she is counting on it not being cancer. So that's why she thinks it's okay to postpone the surgery.

Obviously the doctors are more suspicious. Otherwise the regular surgeon would be doing the surgery and not an oncologist that specializes in gynecology.


----------



## tea111red

hypoadrenia/adrenal fatigue .......i think i have this.

https://www.drdavidwilliams.com/how-to-support-adrenal-glands


----------



## Steve French

Why does every goddamn medication seem to be contraindicated in someone with asthma? Probably covering their arses I guess. And all the information sources on the internet contradict others.


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> 8-10 cups of water a day? nah......i've been needing 15+.
> 
> the thirst is real.


Not sure how big are your cups. But same here. I've been averaging about 90 ounces of water or fluids per day. But at least none of that are soda or sweetened drinks. I wouldn't worry as long as they're not unhealthy drinks.



komorikun said:


> Yes, she is well aware. I think the boyfriend is putting the squeeze on her to pay the rent. She might be many months behind. She won't tell me and gets pissed when I ask. She could stay with me for free but she lives thousands of miles away. Not sure how her health insurance would work across state lines. * She is on medicaid*.


Wow.. seems like a horrible decision to postpone for a surgery for something so potentially seriously, given if she's on medicaid, which is notoriously bad for wait times on an appointment. Especially for a surgery in general. Hope she already renewed her health insurance since it's the new year. If not, she's gonna have a long process renewing it now given her "risk" with her current potential condition. I hope it's nothing seriously though for her sake.


----------



## feels

woke up with a near migraine but then i pooped a ton, like a triple poo, and the headache went away


----------



## Steve French

My cold/flu/whatever the hell seems to be in it's end stages. Now it is mainly really dehydration and vast amounts of phlegm. My brain case hurts though. Every time I move my eyes it causes a bit of pain. I'm not sure if that's due to dehydration, sinus infection, or what, but it sure is irritating.


----------



## tea111red

trying to see if more protein will get my brain going more.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My period started two weeks late this month. It's always in December that it's very irregular like that. Never any other month. Just in December. Every single time for the past four years. :|


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> woke up with a near migraine but then i pooped a ton, like a triple poo, and the headache went away


:laugh:


----------



## komorikun

She had the surgery today. I wasn't even sure if she was going to have it or not cause even last night she texted that she might not go. 

They took out both tumors (she had 2 huge ones, one on each ovary), one ovary, and one fallopian tube. They won't have the final lab results for a week or so. The preliminary test they did during the surgery, points to borderline ovarian tumor. Borderline means not malignant but not benign either, something in between.


----------



## Steve French

Well, yet another health concern has popped up. I developed this small reddish bump on the roof of my mouth, back towards the old bell ringer there. It looks kind of like a pimple, but obviously, inside my mouth. ****ing irritating cause I can feel it touching my tongue all the time. Just popped up an hour or so ago. No pain or anything. I'm pretty sure it is something to do with either the flu I am getting over, or more likely, how I was ****ing around with my permanent retainer and creating all this negative pressure. ****ing stresses me out though. All this ****. Every damn day another weird nothing pops up and then proceeds to disappear only after causing me ridiculous amounts of anxiety. I just want to head on down to the doctor and get checked for everything possible.


----------



## komorikun

My sister finally found out her blood type: *A+*

Same as me.


----------



## Steve French

That thing in my mouth went away rather quickly. Got me looking around in my mouth with the flashlight though. There's some weird stuff in there. Looks ****ed. I need to get to a dentist.


----------



## Kevin001

My next derm appointment is monday but not sure I'll make it or even if I need to go. Acne has been stable and don't think I want accutane but idk....just want clear skin for once in my life.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

cramps..

lord...


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> She had the surgery today. I wasn't even sure if she was going to have it or not cause even last night she texted that she might not go.
> 
> They took out both tumors (she had 2 huge ones, one on each ovary), one ovary, and one fallopian tube. They won't have the final lab results for a week or so. The preliminary test they did during the surgery, points to borderline ovarian tumor. Borderline means not malignant but not benign either, something in between.


I've been reading up on borderline tumors. Apparently, the quick test that they do in the middle of the surgery is not very accurate. Something like 20% or more that were thought to be borderline during the surgery turn out to be truly malignant. Not good.

It's kind of weird how her surgery started off as laparoscopy (with several little incisions for a camera and a robotic tool) but midway through they changed their minds and decided to do the fully invasive surgery. Her incision looks like she had a c-section. Only she didn't have a baby, had a couple big tumors delivered.


----------



## noonecares

Got the courage to brush my teeth and lot of blood came out


----------



## jolene23

noonecares said:


> Got the courage to brush my teeth and lot of blood came out


Go to dentist, your gums are bleeding. You should check it out.


----------



## noonecares

jolene23 said:


> Go to dentist, your gums are bleeding. You should check it out.


Just noticed my gums are receding too, hope it can get back to normal once I return this habit


----------



## jolene23

noonecares said:


> Just noticed my gums are receding too, hope it can get back to normal once I return this habit


Damn, now I'm getting paranoid. I'll call the dentist.


----------



## Kevin001

Yep looks like I'll have to reschedule the appointment....again.


----------



## noonecares

jolene23 said:


> Damn, now I'm getting paranoid. I'll call the dentist.


Yes please


----------



## Chevy396

noonecares said:


> Got the courage to brush my teeth and lot of blood came out





jolene23 said:


> Go to dentist, your gums are bleeding. You should check it out.


That is perfectly normal when you haven't brushed for a while or haven't been flossing or brushing your gums. Just use mouthwash after to avoid an infection, but it wouldn't hurt to go to the dentist anyway. You might have some cavities that you haven't noticed. You can ask them to sedate you if you're really nervous.


----------



## noonecares

solutionx said:


> That is perfectly normal when you haven't brushed for a while or haven't been flossing or brushing your gums. Just use mouthwash after to avoid an infection, but it wouldn't hurt to go to the dentist anyway. You might have some cavities that you haven't noticed. You can ask them to sedate you if you're really nervous.


Yeah, I'll definitely go check it out. Thank you


----------



## Steve French

My nose felt odd. Kind of blocked, but not totally. Like an engine with the choke on. There was some resistance there. I figured it was just a big old gross bogey clogging things up so I grabbed some tissue and blew rather hard. Well, nothing came out, except tons of blood. Now the whole works kind of hurts. Probably related to the phlegm and dryness and irritation and all that from this flu. I think.

Think I broke something. A blood vessel maybe. I keep tasting blood and the nosebleed comes back. And my whole sinus in that area feels off.


----------



## Chevy396

Went to my cardiologist today and it still looks like I'm in freakishly perfect health, especially for having had a stroke last year. Most people who have never had a stroke have more health problems than me. Even with a heart monitor implanted in me they can't find the cause. They were betting on me having a genetic heart defect, but if it's there it's hiding and I'm in too good shape to show signs of it.

This is great news, but it's still kind of frustrating not knowing why I had the stroke. I wasn't using any drugs when it happened either. That cause has been ruled out as well. They did a drug test in the hospital, so I can prove it. There is a slight chance that an irregular heart beat could show up on the heart monitor in the next few months, but I'm only going to be in better shape by then. Oh well, I guess I just need to stay in good shape for the rest of my life and I will be fine. Pretty good motivator.


----------



## Steve French

Well, the night passed and I woke up with my mouth covered in dry blood. The right nostril is totally dickered now. And I keep getting a taste/spitting up a bit of fresh stuff every now and then. I mean, it isn't flowing at a rate that is going to kill me, but previous nosebleeds I've had lasted 2 minutes, not a whole day. Might have to set my affairs in order.


----------



## forever in flux

Steve French said:


> Well, the night passed and I woke up with my mouth covered in dry blood. The right nostril is totally dickered now. And I keep getting a taste/spitting up a bit of fresh stuff every now and then. I mean, it isn't flowing at a rate that is going to kill me, but previous nosebleeds I've had lasted 2 minutes, not a whole day. Might have to set my affairs in order.


Lay off the cocaine, that stuff will destroy your septum and your health.

Obviously it makes everything sexy but sometimes sexy isn't enough, sometimes people need something less superficial... I'm not suggesting taking up heroin either, obviously try it, maybe once a month to relax you can chase the dragon but no more than that or your life will turn to ****.


----------



## Steve French

forever in flux said:


> Lay off the cocaine, that stuff will destroy your septum and your health.
> 
> Obviously it makes everything sexy but sometimes sexy isn't enough, sometimes people need something less superficial... I'm not suggesting taking up heroin either, obviously try it, maybe once a month to relax you can chase the dragon but no more than that or your life will turn to ****.


Probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to make that dentist appointment soon.


----------



## Chevy396

forever in flux said:


> Lay off the cocaine, that stuff will destroy your septum and your health.
> 
> Obviously it makes everything sexy but sometimes sexy isn't enough, sometimes people need something less superficial... I'm not suggesting taking up heroin either, obviously try it, maybe once a month to relax you can chase the dragon but no more than that or your life will turn to ****.


Yeah, I remember seeing people's nose start bleeding if they did too much coke when I was younger. It wasn't deadly, but you do have to stop for a while and let it heal.

I wouldn't recommend trying heroin either. It's one of those things where once you try it you will have a hard time forgetting how good it felt, and just want more.

Maybe something like kratom would be more reasonable and safe if you need to take the edge off. It's not going to rock your world, but it won't kill you or turn you into a junky either.


----------



## komorikun

Confirmed. Borderline.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Confirmed. Borderline.


 Hopefully that means they caught it in time?


----------



## PandaBearx

I should make an appointment for the dermatologist soon, so that's something to not look forward to. It just kinda stinks, because every skin biopsy they take tends to be "pre-cancerous" which up's my chances for the potential to get skin cancer. The last time I went in 2016 they needed to take margins that left a nasty scar on my chest b/c the cells where so mutated they wanted to eliminate any chance of it spreading. That's of course better then the alternative, it's just an apprehensive thing b/c you never know...so I don't want to go, but I know I have to.


----------



## SofaKing

It's much easier to keep to a dietary program when you're single and not dating.


----------



## Chevy396

Having trouble getting back into exercise mode after the holidays. I was going to go hiking this morning but I need to get a haircut and groceries. I'll chock it up to much needed rest.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hopefully that means they caught it in time?


It seems like it. Borderline normally doesn't turn into full blown cancer. It is its own thing. They don't treat it with chemotherapy either, just surgery. Cancer is so complicated. If you look up ovarian cancer, there are many different types, subtypes, stages (depending on how much it has metastasized). Some types have very low survival rates (21%) while others have high (98%).

She also found out at her last appointment that apparently they didn't leave one full-sized ovary behind. She only has part of one ovary left. So the doctor says she will go into menopause early. Maybe not now but probably 5-10 years earlier than normal. He also said there is a 30% chance that the remaining ovary will create another tumor.

My sister didn't get all information she wanted because she was a little taken off guard. She wasn't expecting the results at that last appointment. They had told her her the results wouldn't be ready by then. She's going to make a list of questions to ask at her next appointment in 3 weeks from now.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovarian_cancer#Pathology


----------



## Steve French

I seem to have strained my sternocleidomastoid muscle. This is a recurring problem, whenever I get exercising frequently. I'm not sure why. My poor posture and time in front of the computer probably doesn't help. Damn thing is irritating.


----------



## tea111red

when is my hair going to stop falling out so much......


----------



## Blue Dino

I've been eating more carbs than I like this past many weeks, even though I wanted to limit them. But most of the times I just accept them because it would've been socially awkward and impolite to turn them down.


----------



## SofaKing

It's been a good week for eating better and losing weight. I hope I keep it up.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> It's been a good week for eating better and losing weight. I hope I keep it up.


Yayy!!! Good for you! I know you can keep it up. :squeeze


----------



## MustBeFit05

i hope to feel labor pains tomorrow.


----------



## Chevy396

MustBeFit05 said:


> i hope to feel labor pains tomorrow.


Wow, that's awesome! Are you going to keep us updated?

BTW, how is San Diego right now? Can't imagine a better place to have a baby. I used to live there and I miss it pretty bad when it gets cold out here. I might even be coming home for a while soon now that I got my 5th wheel and a new truck.  I miss living in a 5th wheel a block from the beach. The only way to live in a 5th wheel that I would actually consider high class, lol. :nerd: And the only way to live on the beach without being rich.


----------



## SofaKing

Thanks! I have to do it.


----------



## tea111red

i wish this woman (my mom) would get off my back and let me recover from being exhausted. i can't afford to get more sick, i have no insurance (i already owe $300+ on it from last year....that obamacare is garbage, btw) and no money. if i have a heart attack or stroke (and i think i am at risk for both of these) or something life threatening, i will just have to die. 

it seems like she probably wants that, though.....


----------



## tea111red

it's difficult to think and form sentences right now, too. my system is going haywire!!

i had to get off the medication (don't have money to see the doctor or insurance anymore) that helps me think, too. ugh.....


----------



## Kevin001

Skin is always so dry ugh


----------



## noonecares

My problem is quite similar to this


----------



## Blue Dino

I need to go back to my former daily regiment of stretching exercises. I feel so stiff now. It is really starting to be noticeable as I get older.



noonecares said:


> My problem is quite similar to this


Do you not brush or floss? You should probably see a dentist asap if you can. I was surprised I didn't get that after not seeing a dentist for 5 years.


----------



## noonecares

Blue Dino said:


> Do you not brush or floss? You should probably see a dentist asap if you can. I was surprised I didn't get that after not seeing a dentist for 5 years.


Yes, poor dental hygiene has caused me this probably


----------



## Kevin001

Acne acting up have a nice bald spot on the back of my head.......I'm sure people notice ugh.


----------



## Steve French

I feel rather fatigued lately. Sleep like 8-10 hours a night, just groggy when I wake up, and a bit off throughout the whole day. My ritalin is only half effective. A bit of exercise or caffeine helps at times, but I'm just dead again after being awake 12 hours. I'm not sure what could have caused it. I've been at the same dose for a couple months. I'm pretty sure I don't have diabetes, and have never had any thyroid issues before. I drink a fair bit of water, but I may still be getting a bit dehydrated. The ritalin seems to have a diuretic effect. Maybe it's the being unable to breath properly while I sleep. Always wake up with a disgusting dry mouth. I generally eat healthy, whole foods, and I exercise most days.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am going back to doing pushups, pullups and situps daily as one of my new years resolutions. Two days in of this my upper back pain that I have been having for a very long time returns. It was gone for the past few months. Again my attempts to make positive strides resulting in negative outcomes. A persistent theme of my life.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> I've been eating more carbs than I like this past many weeks, even though I wanted to limit them. *But most of the times I just accept them because it would've been socially awkward and impolite to turn them down*.


i hate being in those situations..... :no

some people get really offended if you don't want their food or don't want to eat w/ them. i think me not wanting to eat w/ these people made them think i was some secret criminal or something before.

no, i was just on a diet. :roll


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> i hate being in those situations..... :no
> 
> some people get really offended if you don't want their food or don't want to eat w/ them. i think me not wanting to eat w/ these people made them think i was some secret criminal or something before.
> 
> no, i was just on a diet. :roll


I have a nice excuse. I can just tell them that I'm allergic to preservatives and they could promote a stroke. That covers most junk food and drinks. Most people probably still think that's rude, but at least I had a reason.


----------



## caelle

I was planning to apply for another cleaning job but I'm starting to doubt my abilities to actually clean with my back problems. 
I clean for some lady currently and it kills my back. It might be my technique. Or maybe because I'm really inactive? Or maybe I'm just getting old :no


----------



## tea111red

solutionx said:


> I have a nice excuse. I can just tell them that I'm allergic to preservatives and they could promote a stroke. That covers most junk food and drinks. Most people probably still think that's rude, but at least I had a reason.


your excuse is good.... i think anyone could use it, lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> i hate being in those situations..... :no
> 
> some people get really offended if you don't want their food or don't want to eat w/ them. i think me not wanting to eat w/ these people made them think i was some secret criminal or something before.
> 
> no, i was just on a diet. :roll


Reminds me of this :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Panic disorder is a ***** that must be drugged


----------



## Kevin001

People probably think I have a ringworm or something...oh well can't live in fear or shame.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> Reminds me of this :lol


These are good.


----------



## Chevy396

I've lost ten pounds in the span of a month, and plan to lose more than that this month. I will soon be a hottie with abs, and then be accepted by society once again.


----------



## tea111red

https://www.healthbeckon.com/thyme-benefits/

anti-inflammatory 
antibacterial
antiseptic
calming effect


----------



## komorikun

My stomach still hurts and I think the muscles in my abdomen are sore from all that forced puking.


----------



## tea111red

i think using this mini trampoline is helping me get my spine back in alignment? all i've been doing is a few minutes at a time. it seems like my flexibility is better and i feel like there is less tension in my body.

especially helped when i had a spasm in my neck today (it was so bad i felt pain in my ear).


----------



## Kevin001

I might need more vitamin C.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I might need more vitamin C.


Try those Emergen-C packets.


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> Try those Emergen-C packets.


Or just eat more fruit. ;P

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kivi

My right hand is so bad due to eczema (probably it's related to my finals time stress). It started ~2 weeks ago.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Try those Emergen-C packets.


I've been taking them too lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Herb & vitamins are on my to get list for this pay period


----------



## Kevin001

My temp is 103 at what point should I worry?


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I've been taking them too lol.


oh wow.

damn, your system must really be taking some kind of beating for you to still be getting sick so much after taking all that vit. c and getting all those vitamins. hmm...


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> oh wow.
> 
> damn, your system must really be taking some kind of beating for you to still be getting sick so much after taking all that vit. c and getting all those vitamins. hmm...


And I got a 103 fever...meh I've always been the sick kid sucks.


----------



## SofaKing

My dieting is working, but now I'm wondering the point to extending my lifespan.


----------



## tea111red

i need antioxidants.

https://www.superfoodly.com/orac-values/


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> And I got a 103 fever...meh I've always been the sick kid sucks.


aw... :squeeze


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to make vitamins a part of my diet


----------



## Kevin001

Got the flu type A...got a shot and some tamiflu.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

My scalp has been sore and itchy again this week, and I didn't change shampoo or anything. Maybe it's just dry from the freaking heat being on all the time. Grrr, winter. :bah


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to make my derm appointment this Monday.


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> i need antioxidants.
> 
> https://www.superfoodly.com/orac-values/


Weed is a great antioxidant. Way stronger than all those foods. >

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10863546


----------



## tea111red

solutionx said:


> Weed is a great antioxidant. Way stronger than all those foods. >
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10863546


haha. you sound like my brother.

i'll just keep eating raw spinach....


----------



## Blue Dino

Stomach flu... a few hours of throbbing headache every time I finished a meal. I've also been trying to stick to stomach easy foods, but ended up being forced to eat high unsoluble fibers, lots of meat and greasy stuff. Because it's either eating that or I subject myself to passive aggression from others. Hate it when I have no control over even simple and essential aspects in my own life. Even stuff I put into my own body.


----------



## Kevin001

No fever but did wake up sweating big time and dry cough. Hope this is a good sign and I'm almost done with this ugh.


----------



## tea111red

http://janeshealthykitchen.com/24-ways-increase-blood-oxygenation/


----------



## Steve French

I went to the walk-in clinic, got turned away. Turns out it only runs 4 hours a day, and the doctors often start late and finish early. They can only see you for 7 minutes at a time. I might get in tomorrow, they tell me, if I show up some time before the place opens and get in line. I can make an appointment, but that would be sometime late next month. **** it, I'm only going to get a brief glance before they put me on a waitlist of a year to go see a specialist.

Got to be dying or pregnant to get any care around here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Meds arrive tomorrow


----------



## BAH

Resting BPM went from 69-75 to 59..the lowest being 53bpm..and I'm not an athlete..far from it....


----------



## tea111red

well, i did not have any spinach today and thinking is more of a struggle/i have more brain fog. energy is not as good as well.

i drank coffee, though......it helps, but it doesn't seem as effective w/o the spinach (i don't put the spinach in the coffee, if anyone is wondering...haha. i have them separately). i think the spinach may help decrease the anxiety/that doom feeling coffee gives me after drinking it, btw.

:stu

i will have to get more spinach and other greens.


----------



## tea111red

Amon said:


> Resting BPM went from 69-75 to 59..the lowest being 53bpm..and I'm not an athlete..far from it....


what did you do differently for it to drop?


----------



## Kevin001

Bald spot still there ugh.


----------



## komorikun

Weird how the ALL (acute lymphoblastic leukemia) survival rates for adults hasn't changed since the 1980s. Still 50% for adults. For some reason, children have an 85% survival rate. ALL is most common in small children. Hmmm...very little improvement in over 30 years. 

When my mom was diagnosed with ALL in the 1980s they said the survival rate was 25% with extended chemotherapy (on and off for 2 years) or 50% with a full on bone marrow transplant. Bone marrow transplants don't kill the cancer but they save the patient from dying from the intense treatment. The intense treatment includes extremely high levels of chemotherapy and radiation that would kill a person without a bone marrow transplant. 

It was sort of a success in my mom. The cancer was "cured" but the treatment destroyed her permanently, both mentally and physically. 

That's why if I ever get cancer I will refuse chemotherapy. Surgery, maybe okay. But I will blow my brains out with a gun before I take chemotherapy. Screw that ****.


----------



## Steve French

I feel just weary. Like I could pass out at any time. Probably a combo of the alcohol withdrawal, and not taking any ritalin. It's hard to take stimulants with a hangover because I just get mentally wrecked and panicked. Went on a two day drunk after getting invited out for a single beer. It doesn't feel all that great and it's impossible to be productive.

I think I ought to quit liquor. Just get some benzos or something for when I have to socialize. ****ing get another credit card and get a big supply of the etizolam.


----------



## tea111red

on a diet again......who knows how long this will last.


----------



## Kevin001

My scalp is so bad just got my haircut and I was bleeding and bald spot looks really bad. I can't continue to live like this. I'm making an appointment tomorrow and will Lyft there if I have to. I'll take accutane if need be......this is just too much.


----------



## Steve French

My latest health issue of the day: I've developed a "twitch" in my gut. I can't tell if it's in the abs or the stomach or what, but it sure is odd. There's this jumping around, fluttering, twitching, spasming. I can visibly see it. Happens occasionally, but more common lately. Woke me up this morning. Probably nothing. Electrolytes out of wack from drinking and taking ritalin. Or from running and working out so much lately. Probably the rits though. I have lost a fair amount of weight on them, and they commonly cause stomach issues. Probably some cumulative effect of all those things. But I am such a paranoid *******.


----------



## feels

was it a tapeworm or a bean sprout??? i may never know


----------



## Steve French

Got woken up again by my spasming gut. I have identified it as my large intestine, rather than any twitching muscles. This day it has lasted hours, and been accompanied by much bloating and discomfort. Some odd sounds coming out of there too. I'm quite unsure. Some of the symptoms seem like ibs, but I don't know. Haven't had much of an urge to expel my innards, and maybe I'm just hoping. I don't want a colonoscopy. Haven't had much of this occurrence before. I wonder if I might have a bit too much magnesium in me. It was more present on the days when I supplemented some magnesium citrate. Definitely eyeing the ritalin though. Maybe a combo. I have come across a few studies. One, more professional looking, suggests that chronic use of adhd meds led to a large increase in plasma magnesium at the expense of calcium. The other, only found on some propaganda website, suggested that hair sample analysis of people who chronically use stimulants showed a rebound effect and a deficiency in magnesium and zinc.


----------



## noonecares

Got a Skin Tag on the groin, honestly don't know how to remove this


----------



## Steve French

I got these irritating shooting pains in my hand and my forearm near the elbow. Nothing very painful, but damn distracting. I think it's from excessive computer use. My claw naturally forms the shape of a computer mouse when I leave it alone, it's quite sad. I kind of have to use the thing 8 plus hours a day lately, but it can't be good for me, the sitting or the repetitive movements.


----------



## Kevin001

Now I'm starting to worrying I'm getting sick again.....maybe have some upper respiratory issue.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't remember the last time my acne was this bad.


----------



## tea111red

I think my skin and hair has been better since I've been eating more greens/salads. Hair seems to be falling out less? and softer. Skin looks more clear and is softer.


----------



## forever in flux

Does my bum look big in this?


----------



## SunshineSam218

I think my health is getting better since I don't drink any caffeine or coffee anymore. All I drink is water and juice at breakfast. 

So that's a plus!!


----------



## Great Expectations

Gentleheart_Flower said:


> I think my health is getting better since I don't drink any caffeine or coffee anymore. All I drink is water and juice at breakfast.
> 
> So that's a plus!!


That's impressive! I would die without my coffee.


----------



## Chevy396

Gentleheart_Flower said:


> I think my health is getting better since I don't drink any caffeine or coffee anymore. All I drink is water and juice at breakfast.
> 
> So that's a plus!!





CerealKiller said:


> That's impressive! I would die without my coffee.


I had to stop drinking coffee because I had a small stroke. It was pretty hard at first, but not so bad anymore. Now finally I can have white teeth since I quit cigarettes and coffee.


----------



## Kevin001

Woke up with blood on my pillow...yay.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Woke up with blood on my pillow...yay.


Were you picking at your pimples in the middle of the night?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Were you picking at your pimples in the middle of the night?


Nope just happens. Yesterday was a bad flare up.....today is kinda the same maybe a tad better.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Were you picking at your pimples in the middle of the night?


 :lol

I do this from time to time. Remember once I popped this huge one that was right in the middle of my back. It was one of those pops that you can actually hear. I actually heard that goo splatter on my sheets and I was like "OMG you know that's gonna be bloody!" :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Acne still tender...ugh. Really being tested now.


----------



## Steve French

My complete blockage went away with a bunch of blood, but I still can't breath worth a ****. I found a small flashlight and decided to check my nose out. Man, was she dickered. The inside of my right nostril is quite closed off, like half the size of the left one. Both look quite off though. I think it might be polyps. I do have a high chance of them, being a man with late-onset asthma. Hopefully that is the case, and they are manageable, and I can just get some steroid drops and be right as rain without any surgery.


----------



## Kevin001

Had some sharp pain on the right side of my chest yesterday......I was praying it wasn't a heart attack.


----------



## Steve French

I woke up early in the morning as a result of something(s) floating around in my mouth. Hmm. Bite down, it's rather hard. Spit it out, grab my glasses, and what do you know. It's a few pieces of my one ****ed tooth. The thing's just falling apart.

I said **** it, enough is enough. Made a dentist appointment. First one since 2011 they tell me. Christ. I'm sailing. Fixing my tooth and my nose, all in one week. Can't wait to see the bill.


----------



## Kevin001

Accutane could save my life but not sure I have 3-6 months. Might not have a place to live in that time frame.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really hope this tincture I’m trying my hand at making turns out


----------



## Kevin001

Still need to make a dentist appointment.


----------



## Steve French

Getting my first wisdom tooth out on the 13th. Quite disturbing. I'm going to be all doped up. It was tempting to tell them to **** themselves and shove that midazolam right up their ***, but I do like to get stoned. I just hope it's a nice and familiar benzo.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get more stuff to keep my skin hydrated.


----------



## Skeletra

Worried about my own eating habits. I’m at work, and I’m exhausted. I’m actually considering skipping dinner tonight. Only had 3 crackers and a baguette today. I know I SHOULD eat something, but I’m not hungry, and I need to loos a little weight anyway.


----------



## Steve French

I had this irritating tingling in my knee. Now it has jumped to my left thigh, and the knee is kind of cold. Odd.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Herb script renewed & X-rays done finally


----------



## Kevin001

Dry hair sucks and this is just the beginning.


----------



## versikk

If I don't start exercising I will be an old person in 3 years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Left foot hurting.


----------



## Steve French

I was eyeballing my head in the mirror and noticed a rather obvious patch of skin at the crown. ****, I thought to myself, am I going bald? I took many pictures from different angles, compared them to the internet, searched around. Seems to be just the whorl. I hope. The hair is not non-existent there, it just grows out in a whirlpool pattern, giving the appearance of thinness, and this is not consistent with baldness from what I've read. Still, making me paranoid. And it looks just awful. Damn this pasty whiteness.


----------



## Kevin001

Feel like my hair is falling out.


----------



## versikk

Steve French said:


> I was eyeballing my head in the mirror and noticed a rather obvious patch of skin at the crown. ****, I thought to myself, am I going bald? I took many pictures from different angles, compared them to the internet, searched around. Seems to be just the whorl. I hope. The hair is not non-existent there, it just grows out in a whirlpool pattern, giving the appearance of thinness, and this is not consistent with baldness from what I've read. Still, making me paranoid. And it looks just awful. Damn this pasty whiteness.


if it's not male pattern baldness it's either stress related or has some other underlying medical cause.

Basically if the males in your family have most of their hair intact, you needn't worry.


----------



## Steve French

versikk said:


> if it's not male pattern baldness it's either stress related or has some other underlying medical cause.
> 
> Basically if the males in your family have most of their hair intact, you needn't worry.


I'm putting it down to the natural hair growth patterns of fine, light haired, pasty white people. I've seen many worse whorls in my time on the web.

But the family thing is food for thought. On my father's side, they all have a full head of hair into their 60s. While on my mother's, most of them were bald, with a few rare exceptions. Science seems to suggest it might come from either side, and I suppose it's just too complicated a system to really nail it down. So therefore, not worth worrying about too much.

At least it's gradual and usually associated with good beard growth, so I would have time to get jacked and get a massive beard before the fall comes.


----------



## komorikun

Diarrhea again. Wonder if it's the alcohol. Then again, I didn't drink anything on Thursday and had the runs on Friday.


----------



## komorikun

I feel a rumble in my tummy......:um


:flush


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Docs office rang so there is something to discuss on my x-rays


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> Herb script renewed & X-rays done finally


What herb? You're not smoking the devil's lettuce are you now?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

solutionx said:


> What herb? You're not smoking the devil's lettuce are you now?


I don't smoke it, not anymore anyway, lol


----------



## Kevin001

Ok so all these pathology labs are walk in only and take my insurance sweet.


----------



## Steve French

This ****ing buzzing in my foot. Tingling, vibrating, whatever. It's just a tiny patch of skin, a couple millimeters square, and a weak buzz goes across it every few seconds. Pallesthesia they call it. I'm pretty sure it's not related to anything serious, and I feel like stress is a contributing factor. Still. It's like chinese water torture. Driving me mad. I can't concentrate on anything with this vibration every three seconds. I feel like kicking something rather hard just to see if it stops, but I'll no doubt break my foot first.


----------



## versikk

Steve French said:


> This ****ing buzzing in my foot. Tingling, vibrating, whatever. It's just a tiny patch of skin, a couple millimeters square, and a weak buzz goes across it every few seconds. Pallesthesia they call it. I'm pretty sure it's not related to anything serious, and I feel like stress is a contributing factor. Still. It's like chinese water torture. Driving me mad. I can't concentrate on anything with this vibration every three seconds. I feel like kicking something rather hard just to see if it stops, but I'll no doubt break my foot first.


controversial remedy:
kill the nerves by putting on xylocain or something and slicing into the skin a bit. Let it heal for weeks and see if the nerves have died off. Maybe google "permanently get rid of pallesthesia" or something...

Or you can maybe visit some kind of surgeon who can inject nerve-killing substance or just cut off the culprit nerve ends.. when my dad had surgery to remove a cyst from his skin, the doctor accidentally sliced into the wrong spot, and now he can't feel anything on that patch of skin where the cyst was.


----------



## Steve French

versikk said:


> controversial remedy:
> kill the nerves by putting on xylocain or something and slicing into the skin a bit. Let it heal for weeks and see if the nerves have died off. Maybe google "permanently get rid of pallesthesia" or something...
> 
> Or you can maybe visit some kind of surgeon who can inject nerve-killing substance or just cut off the culprit nerve ends.. when my dad had surgery to remove a cyst from his skin, the doctor accidentally sliced into the wrong spot, and now he can't feel anything on that patch of skin where the cyst was.


I'll admit, it's sorely tempting.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't smoke it, not anymore anyway, lol


How do you take it then?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> How do you take it then?


I have a prescription so I can order oils which you can take drops of straight up or you can use to make edibles. Lucky for me my first supplier provided me a medical herb cookbook so there's a whole range of recipes in there including how to make tinctures...as such I've got my first experiment at making a whiskey tincture in brew mode right now too.

I have asthma though so it's either vaping or some form of edible for me at this point. That's said, I was never one for joints really even when I first started, I always preferred a pipe or blades


----------



## Kevin001

Another huge "pimple" on back of head....hurry up accutane kick in...save me!


----------



## Steve French

Well, I made it through my oral surgery. ****, I started shaking when I got in there, it was quite embarrassing. And the benzo they gave me wasn't completely effective. They ended up giving me the highest dose before it kicked in well enough, and I still remained coherent, which shocked the dentists.

**** though, wasn't too bad. Procedure was over in like 20 minutes. Not a great deal of struggle. The freezing was quite strategically placed and I didn't feel anything outside of pressure, or drool all over myself. 

Of course, now it's quite painful. My face is swelling up. I continue to spit up blood. It was alright though. Other than the bill. $540 fer christ's sake. The drugs cost $135 themselves. Probably cost the dentist 35 cents.


----------



## Steve French

It's approximately 15 hours since my surgery, and I've developed numbness in my face. Apparently this is fairly common with wisdom teeth extractions. It can last hours, days, months, or even years. Gee golly. Oh well, it ain't too bad. I think my beard resting on it is the only reason I notice it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Looking forward to that tomorrow, it's by far the strongest high CBD/low THC I've seen available from medical suppliers


----------



## Chevy396

I'm going on a Valentine's Day bender. I've already consumed more sugar and easy cheese than I normally would for the entire year. I am abstaining from alcohol and weed though, just junk food and Coca-Cola.


----------



## noclawsonme

Wanderlust89 said:


> Last week I bought organic pasture-raised eggs from a different brand I usually go to because it was slightly cheaper, but the yolks were light in color. It is a scientific fact that hens raised on organic pasture and feed produce eggs with dark yolks, so what the hell happened there? Maybe those hens were given only a small amount of time to forage on the pastures so that still counts as pasture-raised. Hmm. -_-


pastured i'm not sure. i know "free range" can mean hens living in a giant barn/facility which has only a small doggy-door style opening leading to a very small patch of grass that the hens can theoretically access


----------



## Chevy396

noclawsonme said:


> pastured i'm not sure. i know "free range" can mean hens living in a giant barn/facility which has only a small doggy-door style opening leading to a very small patch of grass that the hens can theoretically access


There is also a big difference between the appearance of eggs from different varieties of hens. I'm not sure about the yolks, but some of my mom's chickens lay pink or blue eggs. If it's proven that free range yolks are darker, it still has to be compared to the yolks of the same variety, not between breeds.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Bleeding again, can't live like this.


----------



## Steve French

****, this foot twitch. Has hardly stopped the past three days. I'm going to lose my mind at this rate. Never mind the anxiety it gives me over the possibility of some sort of neuromuscular disease. It gets worse with stress, and it makes my stress levels skyrocket. ****ing positive feedback loop bull****. I'm popping every vitamin I can find just in case it's a deficiency and I might be able to head 'er off.


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't smoke it, not anymore anyway, lol


I've seen that you're a fan of CBD. Have you ever tried soaking your favorite buds (like Northern Lights) with 100% CBD oil, then smoking/vaping the bud? I wonder if it works to mellow it way out while still getting a buzz. I've tried CBD oil on it's own and didn't feel anything, but this bud with 11% CBD and 17% THC is pretty good, just slightly anxiety producing still.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

solutionx said:


> I've seen that you're a fan of CBD. Have you ever tried soaking your favorite buds (like Northern Lights) with 100% CBD oil, then smoking/vaping the bud? I wonder if it works to mellow it way out while still getting a buzz. I've tried CBD oil on it's own and didn't feel anything, but this bud with 11% CBD and 17% THC is pretty good, just slightly anxiety producing still.


At the moment you can't buy oils for vaping from medical suppliers & edible oils are not meant to be used that way, it would likely have adverse health effects if you did so.

I'm yet to try pure CBD oil but I'll get to it when I can fit it into the budget for sure. I have had some 1:1 oil though that wasn't bad. I think if you really want to "feel something"from pure CBD you need a high percentage or concentration in oil which is why I've switched my suppliers to ones that offer that. I'll let you know as I experiment but what I like about this 20% CBD I've got coming is rather than having a pre bred THC/CBD strain I can just make my own blends with Indica's of varied THC levels and eventually fine tune what works best for me, plus I need to get a job soon & I don't want to be high during shifts so if the pure CBD can help with anxiety during the day then I can leave the Indica's for evenings/sleeping. Also, when I can get the extra strength CBD oil then I may stick to using oil in the daytime and only vaping at night too. Still experimenting with the best routine medically speaking.

Now if we're talking purely for fun different ball game. In that case I've got a tincture brewing that if it turns out should be a fine, fine buzz, lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s amazing how hunched I’ve become & bad my posture is now. I put a pillow on the chair and consciously would straighten my back & loosen my shoulders whenever I noticed tension(which was very often) and doing so for about 1.5 hours actually made me sore in a way because it’s become so foreign to me. I’ve gotta get back on the core exercises and maybe some other posture work too regularly. Cellphones definitely don’t help either given how often I’m angling my neck to use it instead of holding my head straight up


----------



## Kevin001

I think I would be more at ease if I had a friend who also suffered from bad acne/skin because most people don't get it.


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's amazing how hunched I've become & bad my posture is now. I put a pillow on the chair and consciously would straighten my back & loosen my shoulders whenever I noticed tension(which was very often) and doing so for about 1.5 hours actually made me sore in a way because it's become so foreign to me. I've gotta get back on the core exercises and maybe some other posture work too regularly. Cellphones definitely don't help either given how often I'm angling my neck to use it instead of holding my head straight up


Don't put that off for long, I did and it debilitated me. I didn't really know how easy it would have been to correct it before it got bad and it slowly turned into chronic pain and drained my energy for work. At the worst point I couldn't even use a computer for more than 30 minutes without needing to rest. But after a few months of physical therapy and using a posture correcting brace I have better posture than I've ever had and I no longer suffer from back pain. I can work at the computer all day long again finally, but I will always make sure to leave a couple hours of my day for physical therapy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

solutionx said:


> Don't put that off for long, I did and it debilitated me. I didn't really know how easy it would have been to correct it before it got bad and it slowly turned into chronic pain and drained my energy for work. At the worst point I couldn't even use a computer for more than 30 minutes without needing to rest. But after a few months of physical therapy and using a posture correcting brace I have better posture than I've ever had and I no longer suffer from back pain. I can work at the computer all day long again finally, but I will always make sure to leave a couple hours of my day for physical therapy.


I've got a support brace I use when lifting as I do have some lower back pain but I'll take your advice onboard, thanks


----------



## versikk

Canadian Brotha said:


> Looking forward to that tomorrow, it's by far the strongest high CBD/low THC I've seen available from medical suppliers


Herb is the only reason I would move to Canada. Well, not the _only _reason, but you know what i mean.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

versikk said:


> Herb is the only reason I would move to Canada. Well, not the _only _reason, but you know what i mean.


It's one of many other great reasons to live here. Where ya from?


----------



## versikk

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's one of many other great reasons to live here. Where ya from?


I'm in the Canada with moronic drug policies. Sweden 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

versikk said:


> I'm in the Canada with moronic drug policies. Sweden
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah yes...but you've got some fantastic metal bands(Dimension Zero, Opeth, etc),The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, & free university right? lol


----------



## versikk

Canadian Brotha said:


> Ah yes...but you've got some fantastic metal bands(Dimension Zero, Opeth, etc),The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, & free university right? lol


Dimension zerooooo!!! One of my saviors as a young teen. Same with opeth's damnation album ❤❤❤❤
And don't forget At the gates and The Crown.

University is free. But the loans are not  I mean if u get housing and food and education literature from somewhere else, university is completely free. Personally I am indebted till I'm 54 cos of my loans. But the loans are almost zero interest so that's good.

Peace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

versikk said:


> Dimension zerooooo!!! One of my saviors as a young teen. Same with opeth's damnation album ❤❤❤❤
> And don't forget At the gates and The Crown.
> 
> University is free. But the loans are not  I mean if u get housing and food and education literature from somewhere else, university is completely free. Personally I am indebted till I'm 54 cos of my loans. But the loans are almost zero interest so that's good.
> 
> Peace.


I suppose I've been slightly miss informed about university costs out there, lol. Still, sounds like if you set it up right that it would be cheaper than here if you're starting from scratch as opposed to having some fund from your parents or family.

Likewise, peace


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> I suppose I've been slightly miss informed about university costs out there, lol. Still, sounds like if you set it up right that it would be cheaper than here if you're starting from scratch as opposed to having some fund from your parents or family.
> 
> Likewise, peace


You mean there are actually parents out there who help their children financially to get a decent start at life, rather than simply telling them they need to learn what the "real world" is like, as an excuse to be a stingy, cheap *******?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

solutionx said:


> ...simply telling them they need to learn what the "real world" is like, as an excuse to be a stingy, cheap *******?


This bit is more than true of my dad. He could easily help us all and doesn't cause he flew across the pond with nothing and had to bust *** to get what he's got now. I suppose that gives him a bit of an excuse for his attitude...


----------



## Kevin001

Well apparently I don't have fever so.


----------



## Kevin001

Sucks being sick while on accutane but I need this drug so bad.


----------



## Steve French

I've got a bump on my head. Not totally unheard of. A bug bite, or an ingrown hair, or I whacked my head and don't remember it, something like that. It's fairly small and a little bit tender to the touch, and seems to be shrinking away. That said, I was trying to have a look at it in the mirror earlier, to satisfy my curiousity, and strangely enough, there was nothing visibly obvious there. It was about this time I got this terrible burning/stabbing pain from the damn thing, sheeeitt. That was anxiety inducing. I guess I tweaked it from moving the hair about so aggressively there trying to get a peek. **** it, put it in the back of my mind and it will no doubt disappear in a few days, as they all do.


----------



## Kevin001

Customers were trying to talk to me in line and my nose was just gushing....so embarrassing.


----------



## versikk

Mental hellth

&#128579;&#128579;&#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve French

Talked to the doctor about my foot twitch. He assures me it is all fine and normal and most likely due to calcium deficiency. I'll go with it.


----------



## Kevin001

So flu test was negative. Am trying tamiflu again though. Got a work excuse. Kinda flirted with the nurse practitioner, she was married ugh I'm so going to hell.


----------



## Johnny Walker

An apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## tea111red

This cereal always seems to make me feel tired after I eat it...not really good to eat early in the day, I guess.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> So flu test was negative. Am trying tamiflu again though. Got a work excuse. Kinda flirted with the nurse practitioner, she was married ugh I'm so going to hell.


Hell doesn't exist so I doubt it, but you might get your *** kicked.


----------



## akshayv

*diagnosed with RA*

I have a bunion, hammer toes, wide front foot and narrow heel, low arches but none of that matters with the construction of orthofeet's shoes. I used to have pain in my heels and balls of my feet but no more. Yesterday I walked 7 miles and didn't come home with that "I can't wait to get these shoes off" feeling you get with other brands. They start off comfortable and stay comfortable. Thank you!!!!


----------



## komorikun

My sister hasn't had her period since the surgery (end of December). She has less than 1 ovary. They took one out and part of the other one out. She was on her period when she had the surgery. 

I'm on my 2nd period since her surgery. Strangely my cycles have become shorter the past 6 months or so. Went from an average of 28 days to more like 26 days.


----------



## DaemonK

I hope my left ear stop being deaf temporary everytime I scratch ear because it was too itchy.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully my nostrils will open up as the day goes by.


----------



## tehuti88

I've been getting what I think are yeast infections almost constantly since I came down with a bad case of thrush immediately after a visit to the dentist. I'd never had thrush in my life prior to that (and I'm just about certain something at the dentist's office triggered it, because it hit me RIGHT that same night, and if I'd had it prior to my visit, they would have pointed it out to me during my visit--which they didn't--meaning, I didn't have it yet), and while I've had occasional issues "downstairs," they were never this messy, never this bothersome, and never this persistent.

It got really bad...


* *





...the discharge...which looks kind of like cottage cheese...changed color...




...which according to the Internet and instructions in the antifungal suppositories I got means I should see a doctor, but I took three days of the suppository med and it seemed to mostly (though not completely) clear up. Then after maybe a week or so, it came back. Took three more days of meds, cleared up, came back. Took SIX days of meds. Also started taking acidophilus pills since that's supposedly good for this. Seemed to clear up for longer than usual, then I had my period...but now my period is over and the issue is coming back. :sigh

I guess it's time to call the doctor again, which is a bother, because I have another dentist visit coming up, too. I _really_ need some teeth fixed, a piece of one chipped away the other day and I don't even think this one is scheduled to be fixed, and they took like three months to schedule me and then cancelled on me _right_ the day of my appointment (ah, memories of the mental health clinic all over again) and put it off for another couple of months, but I'm dreading going back there, should I even mention the thrush?--what good will it do?--but what if it really is their fault? Aside from this, and the scheduling issues, they're a decent dentist's office...it's just that this doesn't seem like a coincidence, and now that it seems to be sticking with me long term, it's becoming a problem. If this could've been avoided somehow...and what if this next visit triggers another bout of thrush?? 

My doctor was puzzled about the thrush and its severity/how quickly it got so bad, and asked if I was on antibiotics or steroids. (Um, you're the doctor, shouldn't you know?) No to both. And I have no history of such problems so this confuses and worries me. Has something gone wrong with my immune system? Why, and why now? And is there anything that can fix it for more than a week or so? Something that won't just make me worse? (Meds seem less and less like they're worth the trouble every day. Yesterday I read a horror story of a guy developing severe, intractable IBS just from using an antibiotic. Reminds me of my interstitial cystitis, though I can think of no concrete trigger for that. But I'm likely to need antibiotics again in my future, maybe repeatedly, and I'm fearful now that I know what they can unintentionally do.)

My teeth are getting to the point anyway that they finally conceded at the dentist's office that I may need dentures soon. I kind of wish we could just pull them all now, get it over with, get the dentures. (God I hope they fit okay and don't hurt.) But get this...people with dentures are especially susceptible to thrush. Of course. :roll


----------



## Kevin001

Still got this bad cough and chest hurts ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Fever went back up to 102.2


----------



## versikk

akshayv said:


> I have a bunion, hammer toes, wide front foot and narrow heel, low arches but none of that matters with the construction of orthofeet's shoes. I used to have pain in my heels and balls of my feet but no more. Yesterday I walked 7 miles and didn't come home with that "I can't wait to get these shoes off" feeling you get with other brands. They start off comfortable and stay comfortable. Thank you!!!!


Effin cool. Since i got ortho shoes, every morning i cant WAIT to get put my shoes on :grin2::grin2::grin2: it's seriously changed my life



Kevin001 said:


> Hopefully my nostrils will open up as the day goes by.


Sorry don't know any enlgish language product but ... https://www.apotea.se/näsvid-large

Also menthol nasal spray is a good idea IMO


----------



## komorikun

I see a lot of videos where doctors, nurses, veterinarians, and vet techs wear rings. That doesn't seem very hygienic. You can't wash your hands properly if you are wearing jewelry.


----------



## komorikun

Hearing about my step-monster's medical problems is pretty gross. My dad really goes into graphic detail in his texts.



> Later Monday night she started with fecal ooze.
> 
> Insisted on going to bathroom every few minutes leaving trail of urine and fecal ooze.
> 
> Getting fecal matter even on toothpaste tube and smearing toilet.
> 
> Stuffed paper up her anus.
> 
> Now confined to pad on bed.
> 
> She's not happy.
> 
> Still giving her prescription laxatives.
> 
> She sometimes her legs Monday would fecally covered.
> 
> Run it like nursing home now.





> Fell last night falling backwards.
> 
> Smashing light and CPAP onto floor.
> 
> Now adhere to my prohibition of walking at night.
> 
> No injuries.
> 
> Today went to put in new toilet seat.
> 
> Toilet was stopped.
> 
> Old plunger didn't work.
> 
> Got new plunger. Didn't work
> 
> Put gallon of muriatic acid.
> 
> Finally opened up.
> 
> Meanwhile she threw **** fit.
> 
> Demanding to use toilet immediately and to go to ER for a "twisted neck"
> 
> Threatened to take her to nursing home.
> 
> Took out 30 gallons of ****ting pads, wipes and diapers today.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Hearing about my step-monster's medical problems is pretty gross. My dad really goes into graphic detail in his texts.


Thanks for sharing in such great detail as well. :O


----------



## komorikun

*Yesterday
*


> She had the mother of all enemas at the hospital. Got in at 2am. She's okay and clear. More details later.





> Exhausted. Had to help nurse positioning her. Nurse disappeared after portapoddy overflowed. Trashed treatment room and shower/bathroom. Filled 40 gallon dangerous waste trash can with feces soaked large pads.


*Today*



> Going ER. More bowel problem for her.


----------



## tehuti88

@komorikun , does she have any diagnosis...?


----------



## Chevy396

Speaking of toilets and poo... I nearly sat on my toilet in the RV this morning with a big ol' scary looking spider in it. If I hadn't pre-filled the bowel up with water (like you do in an RV) I wouldn't have seen it and would have sat on him.

He kept crawling up just above the water line, but I knocked him into the water eventually and flushed that *****. Now he can enjoy living in my RV septic tank where he belongs. Muhaha.


----------



## komorikun

*More texts:*



> Another enema.
> 
> Enema not working.
> 
> Loudmouth offensive nurse.
> 
> Waiting for doctor who is more helpful.
> 
> Looks like they're going to have to pull the **** by hand.
> 
> Now doing more lab work.


*I asked if the last night's enema didn't work.*



> Not by a long shot.
> 
> Doctor just pulled out handfuls.
> 
> Lab results turned out okay.


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> @komorikun , does she have any diagnosis...?


I'm not sure. She's always had problems with constipation (opposite of my dad who has diarrhea everyday). My dad said something about being on prednisone and getting her weaned off it. Also on hydrocodone which can cause constipation. She's got lung problems. Old and falling apart. Dementia too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm not sure. She's always had problems with constipation (opposite of my dad who has diarrhea everyday). My dad said something about being on prednisone and getting her weaned off it. Also on hydrocodone which can cause constipation. She's got lung problems. Old and falling apart. Dementia too.


 I think what happens is people get on laxatives. They start taking them every now and then but they're habit forming and then they can't go to the toilet without them. When people get constipated all that garbage builds up inside and just starts spreading toxic sludge all through the body.

I'm pretty sure my mom has been addicted to laxatives for years and I just didn't notice it. I was kind of aware of the fact she always had them around but didn't know they're habit forming.


----------



## Kevin001

Hair is cut but my bald spots are so bad and back of my head is like whoah. Ugh.


----------



## Steve French

I just had to read that instagram post from Kevin Smith right before I went to go dig my sister's car out of the snow. What do you know, as I'm exerting myself I'm feeling nauseous, tired, short of breath. Start having a panic attack thinking I might be going down with just idiots around. Just ****ing giver and get the car unstuck and drive like a bat out of hell out of there. People and their bull**** stressing me out.


----------



## llodell88

My circadian rhythm problems are so weird. I wish I didn't wake up at 130 am every night. It's really not enough sleep and I keep going to be later and later but still waking up at the same time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Spent like 2 hours exercising last night. As expected, a couple hours later I had that terrible gnawing hunger I always get when I exercise but can't eat much because it'll spike my sugar and make me feel like crap. This time, I decided to try some oatmeal I bought. That really hit the spot! I guess Wilford Brimley was right about eating your damn oatmeal. I think I made the portion too large though. 

Really my biggest problem with eating healthy is I eat something healthy and I'm still hungry and it sucks.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Hair is cut but my bald spots are so bad and back of my head is like whoah. Ugh.


male pattern baldness or some kind of alopecia?



llodell88 said:


> My circadian rhythm problems are so weird. I wish I didn't wake up at 130 am every night. It's really not enough sleep and I keep going to be later and later but still waking up at the same time.


Get on that melatonin, luv.

What sleeping aids have you tried so far? Which chemicals? Weight blanket? White noise? tell me


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> male pattern baldness or some kind of alopecia?


Scalp folliculitis.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Scalp folliculitis.


Ok I guess you tried the shampoos and whatever else might be sold as treatments?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> Ok I guess you tried the shampoos and whatever else might be sold as treatments?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup


----------



## Kevin001

My head looks so bad ugh


----------



## versikk

I look like I just woke up all the time. At least I am kinda cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my levels are ok.


----------



## versikk

Had a cold now for the second time in 3 weeks. 

And this second cold has been around for a week now. My throat hurts a little - I want my adenoids and tonsils removed so I can get less obstacles in my mouth and less places for phlegm to stick and less parts to get infected and swollen..... Which is funny since those organs are supposed to function as a filter for germs. But I'm sure the removal of them will make swallowing food and downing phalli easier. Who knows... I hope I can get it done.


----------



## Kevin001

Ears are red...usually not a good sign.


----------



## Kevin001

Always fun waking up to a pillow with blood streaks on it.


----------



## Kevin001

Head been hurting all day.


----------



## roxslide

I had a scare today... still extremely confused about what caused it. I was doing perfect and then I went from a little nervous to feeling horrible to almost blacking out. I have never passed out but damn that was close, my vision became blurry and then it was becoming dark in spots. It was while I was talking to a cashier too so I bet he thought I was crazy. After I (barely) made it through the transaction I ran to a chair and had to sit for a few minutes and felt better.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

roxslide said:


> I had a scare today... still extremely confused about what caused it.


Maybe it's the weed?


----------



## roxslide

geraltofrivia said:


> Maybe it's the weed?


No, this happened before that....


----------



## versikk

roxslide said:


> No, this happened before that....


How's your nutrition? How is your breathing capacity?

Might wanna get a quick checkup at some clinic, just to be sure.

It COULD have been 'just' a severe panic attack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kivi

Today, I jammed my hand in a gap on the door's section so now I have a blood blister on my finger. I don't remember having a blood blister before and it looks disgusting even if it's small.


----------



## roxslide

versikk said:


> How's your nutrition? How is your breathing capacity?
> 
> Might wanna get a quick checkup at some clinic, just to be sure.
> 
> It COULD have been 'just' a severe panic attack.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think I just pushed myself too hard honestly. I've been really pushing myself to get fit so I recently went from not exercising at all to working out everyday. I did a cardio workout in the morning and then did a very long walk downtown with friends and also ran up and down a tower a couple of times... before I almost passed out I was very thirsty for a while but didn't have access to water. So it was probably exhaustion and dehydration.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

roxslide said:


> I had a scare today... still extremely confused about what caused it. I was doing perfect and then I went from a little nervous to feeling horrible to almost blacking out. I have never passed out but damn that was close, my vision became blurry and then it was becoming dark in spots. It was while I was talking to a cashier too so I bet he thought I was crazy. After I (barely) made it through the transaction I ran to a chair and had to sit for a few minutes and felt better.





roxslide said:


> I think I just pushed myself too hard honestly. I've been really pushing myself to get fit so I recently went from not exercising at all to working out everyday. I did a cardio workout in the morning and then did a very long walk downtown with friends and also ran up and down a tower a couple of times... before I almost passed out I was very thirsty for a while but didn't have access to water. So it was probably exhaustion and dehydration.


 Most likely you just overdid it but you should get it checked. That sounds exactly like low oxygen to the brain. Which doesn't necessarily mean there's anything wrong with you. It might just be that you're not used to it and your system wasn't expecting that kind of demand. At your age, it's probably nothing serious but better safe than sorry.


----------



## versikk

roxslide said:


> I think I just pushed myself too hard honestly. I've been really pushing myself to get fit so I recently went from not exercising at all to working out everyday. I did a cardio workout in the morning and then did a very long walk downtown with friends and also ran up and down a tower a couple of times... before I almost passed out I was very thirsty for a while but didn't have access to water. So it was probably exhaustion and dehydration.


False alarm then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

My lips are real bad now....means my skin should be getting better? Hope so.


----------



## kivi

I'm very clumsy these days. There was something I had to take down on the top of a cabinet and after I grabbed it, I moved down my arm too fast and straightly hit my elbow on the cabinet handle. It was so terrible and I couldn't move my arm at first but now it only aches when I bend it.


----------



## versikk

Rachel NG really hates me. This is impacting my health.


----------



## Kevin001

Left testicle has been hurting, hope its nothing serious.


----------



## komorikun

Ordered a scale, so I can measure my great girth. Already have a food scale. Bought that a few months ago.

Food scale was $10. Body weight scale was $20.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Left testicle has been hurting, hope its nothing serious.


One my exes had that and then it got all swollen suddenly. Had to take a day off work to go to the urologist. Turned out to be some sort of bacterial infection.

Kind of like a UTI (urinary tract infection) but in the testicles.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> One my exes had that and then it got all swollen suddenly. Had to take a day off work to go to the urologist. Turned out to be some sort of bacterial infection.
> 
> Kind of like a UTI (urinary tract infection) but in the testicles.


Yikes! I'm good for now lol.


----------



## Chevy396

versikk said:


> Rachel NG really hates me. This is impacting my health.


Maybe this is why I threw up yesterday.


----------



## Steve French

Found a lump. First one in some time it seems. On the right side, floating around there above the ribcage. Too high for the liver, I think. Probably a damn cyst or something. Oh well, I have an appointment with the doc tomorrow anyway.


----------



## versikk

I had a cyst in me sac. Had to get ultrasound to confirm hahaha.

Lately it seems like chocolate makes me constipated and really nauseous? It's really scary cos it's been given me insane gastric pains and panic attacks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Ordered a scale, so I can measure my great girth. Already have a food scale. Bought that a few months ago.
> 
> Food scale was $10. Body weight scale was $20.


 The Taylor one we got for my mom is pretty nice. I thought at first it had questionable accuracy but I have since bought a 20 pound dumbbell and it measures exactly 20.2 pounds every time. And I suspect that the weight of the dumbbell actually is 20.2 pounds because it wasn't expensive and is made of cheap cast iron (looks like).

Today I weigh 154 pounds. A couple of days ago I weighed 158 pounds until I peed. Apparently I had drank more than 2 pounds worth of coffee and tea. Which I can believe. When I can't eat I start drinking everything I can get.


----------



## Kevin001

Really hope these bald spots heal soon, really trying to think positive.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Ordered a scale, so I can measure my great girth. Already have a food scale. Bought that a few months ago.
> 
> Food scale was $10. Body weight scale was $20.


Ugh. I porked up. I always lose weight while unemployed and gain when I go back to work. And it's not like I exercise much while unemployed either. I think it's because I cook more (not health cooking) and buy less crap due to lack of funds and more free time. Also stopped drinking for the most part once the savings became low.


----------



## Steve French

Having chest pains. Kept me up all night. Comes and goes. Maybe every thirty seconds, maybe every few minutes there is a bit of a cross between a little stab and a dull ache in my left chest. Lasts a second or two. Can't be too sure. Doesn't feel overly debilitating, just annoying. Came on after a big meal, but I don't think it's acid reflux related. Sort of even feels like the muscle there. I did work out earlier. No other symptoms present, other than I kind of feel a bit of a cough coming on. ****, maybe it is acid reflux. Driving me mad whatever it is.


----------



## komorikun

Went to the gynecologist for a pap smear and general wellness exam. Also want to get my IUD removed. IUDs are only supposed to be good for 10-12 years. It's been in there for nearly 15 years now. 

Thought they would tell me to come in for another appointment to get it removed but the nurse practitioner gave it a shot. Told me to cough while she yanked on the strings. Tried like 3 times but nope. That cocksucker is in there good. She said they'd have to use some other device/tool to get it out but getting that all ready might take some time and would mean other patients after me would have to wait more. So going in again next week.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Went to the gynecologist for a pap smear and general wellness exam. Also want to get my IUD removed. IUDs are only supposed to be good for 10-12 years. It's been in there for nearly 15 years now.
> 
> Thought they would tell me to come in for another appointment to get it removed but the nurse practitioner gave it a shot. Told me to cough while she yanked on the strings. Tried like 3 times but nope. That sucker is in there good. She said they'd have to use some other device/tool to get it out but getting that all ready might take some time and would mean other patients after me would have to wait more. So going in again next week.


 I'll bet they're waiting for approval from your insurance company and they're just not telling you. They'll do that. When something is more expensive than they originally thought it would be they'll bump you back a few days to wait for the insurance company to decide. They want to make sure they get paid.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'll bet they're waiting for approval from your insurance company and they're just not telling you. They'll do that. When something is more expensive than they originally thought it would be they'll bump you back a few days to wait for the insurance company to decide. They want to make sure they get paid.


Possible but I think it was more of a time restraint thing.

The nurse practitioner was very nice but she seemed to have issues with finding my cervix just to do the pap smear. Weird cause I don't recall other doctors having problems finding it. If I stick my finger up there I can find it fine. I checked and now the plastic string is barely even out of the cervix when it has always been pretty long. Also some bleeding....:blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel like my digestive cycle is out of whack and I don’t understand why I’m pissing so often


----------



## discoveryother

I broke my nipple. the right one. I mean I think I strained my pectoral muscle I guess. its not getting better...


----------



## versikk

i need my XXXXX shipment

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## roxslide

The food I just ate didn't agree with me so I threw up which wasn't nice... I don't think I'm sick, but rather the food was bad because I feel so much better now after throwing up. But I also took medication right before eating.... should I retake my pills? I should, right? This is gross but I tried to look in the trash to see if the pills were also there but I can't tell.


----------



## versikk

roxslide said:


> The food I just ate didn't agree with me so I threw up which wasn't nice... I don't think I'm sick, but rather the food was bad because I feel so much better now after throwing up. But I also took medication right before eating.... should I retake my pills? I should, right? This is gross but I tried to look in the trash to see if the pills were also there but I can't tell.


it's supposed to be a relief to puke.


----------



## Kevin001

I still need to schedule me a dentist appointment.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> I still need to schedule me a dentist appointment.


*holds up fone*

here, it's a dentist. he does the stuff with the toof. See, now just talk to 'im.


----------



## llodell88

can't get enough water today. wonder why i'm so thirsty.


----------



## versikk

Anchal said:


> I
> 
> A runner stretches before going for a jog
> You'll be amazed the way running can transform your body and your mental health (Photo iStock).
> 
> _Good luck, and good health!_


i read that it's enough to just do a brisk walk before the jog and then some very brief stretching aftewards. AFAIK jogging should not require any extensive stretching. The jog itself is kinda muscle-loosening isn't iT?


----------



## SofaKing

Upset with myself for maintaining an unhealthy lifestyle with full knowledge of the results.

Now, it's medication, diet, and exercise, by mandate because I'm a weak willed person.

Self destruction at its slow worst.


----------



## llodell88

im too tired to read. i hate these types of days. feel so lazy and uproductive. wondering if its from the ibuprofen i took. it doesn't mess me up as much it used to but i remember feeling really tired and weak from small doses before. I would just lie in bed or on the couch and not move all day.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Upset with myself for maintaining an unhealthy lifestyle with full knowledge of the results.
> 
> Now, it's medication, diet, and exercise, by mandate because I'm a weak willed person.
> 
> Self destruction at its slow worst.


I'm sorry you have to take medication now. I think you will still keep everything in check.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I'm sorry you have to take medication now. I think you will still keep everything in check.


Thanks...or I'll be dead in 5 years...or will want to be.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Thanks...or I'll be dead in 5 years...or will want to be.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what I'm going to do if this accutane doesn't work. If I don't see results by May then I'm getting off it. That'll be 3 months enough time to see some results.


----------



## llodell88

I have a huge bruise on my arm and another on my chest from falling down after getting up in the middle of the night. I remember hitting myself in multiple places but I can't find anymore. Huge.


----------



## unemployment simulator

doctors appointment today, just hope I remember to talk to them about all my current concerns regarding my mental health.


----------



## llodell88

chest has been hurting today.


----------



## tehuti88

Taking two mega-doses of Diflucan and getting my blood sugar tested to see if it's the cause of these yeast infections(?). I really hope it isn't, but my dad has diabetes and I seem to inherit the worst from my parents. Just my luck if I'd avoided the same all these years and then suddenly developed it out of the blue. :sigh

I have no idea how I'd modify my diet accordingly since it's like 80% potatoes and rice. What would be left? And these cough drops I suck on all the time, I can't stand sugar-free ones since they make me ill.

All this started so suddenly, with that dentist visit, so I can't figure out why blood sugar would so suddenly go haywire (especially after I had LOST some weight). So I really hope this is just some stupid bodily fluke. I have enough health crap to deal with. -_-


----------



## Blue Dino

Noticing some lightheadness starting yesterday. Hope it's like it has in the past, and it's just stomach indigestion related and it will pass eventually.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I bet my poor diet has quite the influence on my anxiety and depression


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Went to the gynecologist for a pap smear and general wellness exam. Also want to get my IUD removed. IUDs are only supposed to be good for 10-12 years. It's been in there for nearly 15 years now.
> 
> Thought they would tell me to come in for another appointment to get it removed but the nurse practitioner gave it a shot. Told me to cough while she yanked on the strings. Tried like 3 times but nope. That cocksucker is in there good. She said they'd have to use some other device/tool to get it out but getting that all ready might take some time and would mean other patients after me would have to wait more. So going in again next week.


The nurse practitioner got it out today. Didn't take very long. That IUD was not what I was expecting. I thought it would be copper and T-shaped. Instead it's plastic and looks similar to the Dalkon-Shield. Eeeeks.

Of course, I had to be on my period today. I thought it would be a light day, tail-end of my period but instead it's medium/heavy day. The nurse-practitioner had to wipe a splat of my blood off the floor.

She was asking me where I got it placed since it's not the type they use in the US. Then I asked if I could keep it and she just rolled up her bloody gloves and left the IUD inside it. Then 5 minutes later some guy knocked on the door and gave me a small plastic ziplock baggy that says Biohazard on it, haha. I had brought a ziplock bag in my backpack for the occasion.

Think it is this one. Made in Japan, LOL.

https://scholarsrepository.llu.edu/thomsen-contraceptive/92/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The nurse practitioner got it out today. Didn't take very long. That IUD was not what I was expecting. I thought it would be copper and T-shaped. Instead it's plastic and looks similar to the Dalkon-Shield. Eeeeks.
> 
> Of course, I had to be on my period today. I thought it would be a light day, tail-end of my period but instead it's medium/heavy day. The nurse-practitioner had to wipe a splat of my blood off the floor.
> 
> She was asking me where I got it placed since it's not the type they use in the US. * Then I asked if I could keep it and she just rolled up her bloody gloves and left the IUD inside it. Then 5 minutes later some guy knocked on the door and gave me a small plastic ziplock baggy that says Biohazard on it, haha*. I had brought a ziplock bag in my backpack for the occasion.
> 
> Think it is this one. Made in Japan, LOL.
> 
> https://scholarsrepository.llu.edu/thomsen-contraceptive/92/


 :lol

Nice!

Bonus points if you post a pic of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

For my part I went to the doc today to get my blood pressure rechecked. It was high a couple weeks ago and the doctor told me to come back in two weeks to check it again. I couldn't figure out why it was so high, since it is usually kind of low (if anything) when I check it at home.

So I had been checking it and writing down the readings every other day and took the machine and the index card with me. Sure enough, it was sky high at the doctor's and my machine matched their reading exactly. 

So I guess now that's a thing for me. My blood pressure goes way up every time I see a doctor's office. Weird. That wasn't happening until very recently. My blood pressure was 111/77 yesterday and was like 148/98 at the doctor. 

Since I had all my numbers for the last two weeks written down he said not to worry about it as long as it's normal at home. 

So next time I have to go I'm going to make sure I write the numbers down for about a week before the appointment so if it's high again I can tell him it isn't usually. It's funny how doctors forget their patients as soon as they leave. I don't think he recognizes me at all when I go back. My dad's cardiologist doesn't even remember putting my mom's pacemaker in a month or so ago. You got to think how hectic his days must be for him to forget putting a pacemaker in someone that soon after doing it.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Bonus points if you post a pic of it.


Posted it here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...8-version-1197825/index74.html#post1092542554


----------



## llodell88

huge boil under my neck. hurts.


----------



## Chevy396

llodell88 said:


> im too tired to read. i hate these types of days. feel so lazy and uproductive. wondering if its from the ibuprofen i took. it doesn't mess me up as much it used to but i remember feeling really tired and weak from small doses before. I would just lie in bed or on the couch and not move all day.


You might have a cardiac issue. I would visit a cardiologist

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## llodell88

SolutionX said:


> You might have a cardiac issue. I would visit a cardiologist
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I probably do, because I started getting that right when I took some supplements that messed with my heart and probably almost killed me. And I'm glad I didn't go to the ER when that happened, because they probably would have killed me in there. Also my heart feels 100x better than it did a year ago. I wish I could take some supplements that helped a lot but they messed me up mentally and I don't want to end up back in the ER again from that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Posted it here:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...8-version-1197825/index74.html#post1092542554


 They apparently didn't like that. :lol

Nothing there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I think I figured out how (smart) doctors get insurance companies to cooperate. My dad's cardiologist was recommending a pacemaker but he wanted to make sure the insurance company would approve it so he apparently took the path of expressing his concern that without the pacemaker he might collapse and break bones and have prolonged recovery and that would be more expensive than the pacemaker in the long run.

I had been wondering why greedy insurance companies are willing to pay for pacemakers for old people. Obviously, insurance companies don't really care about you. They're all about the money. So now it makes sense. If they're going to have to pay anyway, they're going to take the least expensive route. 

Disgusting, huh? My dad has been paying for health insurance all his life and has never taken advantage of it the way some people might. He's only been to the doctor for checkups or if he was really sick. He did something to his leg/foot once and literally couldn't walk for weeks. The insurance company stopped paying after a few treatments or whatever and just left him hobbling around until it finally got better on it's own. The would have likely denied his pacemaker claim if they didn't think it would end up costing them more eventually. They're probably hoping the pacemaker will keep him from breaking his hip and he'll die before he has more serious heart trouble.

The cardiologist specifically mentioned his opinion that the long term expense would be greater if he ended up falling and breaking something like his hip. Obviously, he knows the deal with the insurance people. They're all money.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> They apparently didn't like that. :lol
> 
> Nothing there.


It's still there.


----------



## Venus444

"Clean" water is so hard to find and it's certainly not free


----------



## komorikun

Added to my little collection:


----------



## komorikun

I still find it fascinating that just shoving a small piece of plastic up your uterus stops conception. No hormones or copper necessary. Apparently they are called *inert *IUDs. Not sold in the US. More popular in Asia.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

komorikun said:


> Added to my little collection:


Are those your own teeth?


----------



## komorikun

RelinquishedHell said:


> Are those your own teeth?


Yes, my wisdom teeth. Had them taken out when I was 27. They have big cavities in them because I wasn't able to reach back there very well with my toothbrush. I've always brushed twice a day....


----------



## RelinquishedHell

komorikun said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those your own teeth?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my wisdom teeth. Had them taken out when I was 27. They have big cavities in them because I wasn't able to reach back there very well with my toothbrush. I've always brushed twice a day....
Click to expand...

I guess your trinket is s nice conversation starter haha.

I have the same problem. I had them x-rayed when I was 22, I'm sure they're cavernous by now.


----------



## Steve French

I feel a bit ****e. Bit of loopyness, tired, off feeling in the head, general disquiet. I don't know what to pin it down to. It seemed to start with both a period of anxious reflection and drinking a beer. I have been on a liquor and stimulant bender, but I actually felt pretty good before an hour ago. Maybe it was the advil I took earlier interacting with something. I don't think the magnesium would have caused it. I take too many drugs sometimes. Speaking of that bender, I felt pretty decent during it, despite getting little sleep, eating poorly, becoming quite dehydrated, etc. I socialized and exercised a bit, but I guess it was mostly the mindset. I was into er.


----------



## Steve French

The veins in my feet sure like to pop. Just pronounced as all hell, sometimes more than others. Sometimes I swear I can feel it. My doctors just puts it down to paranoia and a lack of calcium, but I don't know. Looking yoked. Probably due to heat or exercise I guess. Probably would happen to the rest of my body if I wasn't so fat.


----------



## roxslide

roxslide said:


> The food I just ate didn't agree with me so I threw up which wasn't nice... I don't think I'm sick, but rather the food was bad because I feel so much better now after throwing up. But I also took medication right before eating.... should I retake my pills? I should, right? This is gross but I tried to look in the trash to see if the pills were also there but I can't tell.


I threw up again after taking my pills. I think the medication is making me throw up possibly. Not sure what to do now. I don't feel sick at all and only started to feel bad once I took my medication and the same happened during the last incident. Only when I take my meds with food apparently I am throwing up, because it seems fine to take them without food and also food is fine on its own... hm.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

roxslide said:


> I threw up again after taking my pills. I think the medication is making me throw up possibly. Not sure what to do now. I don't feel sick at all and only started to feel bad once I took my medication and the same happened during the last incident. Only when I take my meds with food apparently I am throwing up, because it seems fine to take them without food and also food is fine on its own... hm.


 Ironically, if it's a prescription med, it's almost a sure thing if you threw up right after taking it that it was the med. It's crazy how many prescription meds have immediate side effects that are not fun.

My dad was on a blood pressure med that gave him a terrible cough that was so bad he couldn't sleep for days. No one had any idea what was wrong with him. We thought he was dying. The doctor that prescribed the med didn't know what was wrong. I looked it up and sure enough a bad cough was one of the side effects. He changed to another med and the cough stopped right away.


----------



## Kevin001

Stomach has been weak as of late.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Added to my little collection:


Good teeth to last this long. Mine rotted like 6 months after I took them out. Had them in a ziplock bag they started to crumble and went black :serious:


----------



## Steve French

I realized my foot sensations from the bath were in fact my muscles. A tightness/cramping. Sometimes the twitch. I googled it and a bunch of ms forums popped up. So many of my symptoms seem to be like those of ms or diabetes. I don't really think I have either. Our bodies are complex machines. There are many symptoms for many different things, and they are often shared. Crazy how many odd symptoms anxiety itself has that are similar to many serious diseases. I need to get hard on the exercise, eating right, and sleeping well again. Think I'll try and go till June without partying it up.


----------



## llodell88

lexapro literally makes me want to puke. i even did a little bit yesterday. i have to force myself to eat something with it so i feel less sick after taking it.


----------



## tehuti88

Power adapter abruptly died (at least I hope that's the issue), so I'm stuck on my tablet until the two I overpaid for to ship quickly from Amazon arrive (two, because two different product numbers led us in two different directions, I guess it's too much work to make ordering replacement parts easy). HP did try to warn me maybe a week ago with a weird popup that told me my computer performance might be slowed down because my power adapter wasn't strong enough and to buy a new one, but my computer hasn't been slow (except as far as Flash games and the Creators Update are concerned :roll ), so I figured it was a money grab ("Why are you telling me my adapter's too weak to handle this computer?--it CAME with this computer!"), and when I tried to relocate the notice yesterday, of course I couldn't find it.

They could've just told me my adapter was dying. :/ Still don't know why it crapped out at all. I'll blame the Creators Update.



tehuti88 said:


> Taking two mega-doses of Diflucan and getting my blood sugar tested to see if it's the cause of these yeast infections(?). I really hope it isn't, but my dad has diabetes and I seem to inherit the worst from my parents. Just my luck if I'd avoided the same all these years and then suddenly developed it out of the blue. :sigh
> 
> I have no idea how I'd modify my diet accordingly since it's like 80% potatoes and rice. What would be left? And these cough drops I suck on all the time, I can't stand sugar-free ones since they make me ill.
> 
> All this started so suddenly, with that dentist visit, so I can't figure out why blood sugar would so suddenly go haywire (especially after I had LOST some weight). So I really hope this is just some stupid bodily fluke. I have enough health crap to deal with. -_-


Results in. Yeast infection positive. (Duh.) What if the Diflucan doesn't work? They say to try eating yogurt. I already tried acidophilus (sic?) pills for over a month with no change, and I hate having to refrigerate the things. As for yogurt...I don't know how to explain this, but since my surgery, the thought of consuming yogurt or milk makes me feel ill. x_x Weird, because I used to like yogurt, and during my first hospital stay I kept eyeballing a yogurt parfait on the menu but never felt right enough to order one. (Not counting consomme, I remember exactly _two_ meals I ate during my 11-day stay, BTW. WTF did I eat the rest of the time?? Painkillers must have been stronger than I thought.)

So maybe in fact it was my second hospitalization/kidney infection that killed my liking for yogurt and most milk products. :| Weird how long that feeling stays with one, I literally thought I would never be able to eat again.

But anyway...they didn't mention my thyroid levels, which I also requested to be tested, either. Been feeling rather cruddy off and on lately and my brother recently needed his meds adjusted, so I thought maybe me too. But no. What they _did_ report is iron deficiency, so I'll be going on a prescription dose of that and follow up later on.

At least it isn't my blood sugar. But I've always been borderline anemic and doctors have never shown concern. Plus this leaves the question of what caused all this candidiasis stuff? (I think that's the spelling.) Especially when I never had any such problems in the first 40 years of my life. Doc asked if I'd done anything differently, like a new soap, but nope, I don't even stick to one particular soap, I'm always changing it when the bottle runs out, and have never had any reactions. I tried finding a body wash without moisturizers (nearly impossible :roll ) so as not to prevent my ostomy appliance from sticking, but I think that happened after the thrush. Literally the only trigger I could think of was that dentist visit back in October or whenever. That's when it all started.

Looked up symptoms of iron deficiency, they're basically interchangeable with hypothyroidism. A few sites in I saw that it can interfere with your immune function, though, making one susceptible to infections. Hm.

I wonder what's wrong with my iron in the first place, it's not like I'm pregnant or hemorrhaging or anything. My mother recently needed a couple of iron infusions...chalk it up to me inheriting the best things my parents have to offer, I guess. :serious:

...

Too bad iron can't fix this stupid reading/writing OCD issue. :x Another problem with no real cause. I'd rather have the yeast infection.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta get back to daily cross cycling and squats or leg extension exercises for my knee, legs


----------



## Kevin001

Starting to get dryer...hope thats a good sign.


----------



## komorikun

Pap smear results came back normal. No cervical cancer. They also tested for high-risk HPV types. Apparently there are over 170 types of HPV but only a few of those can cause cancer. That test came back negative.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_papillomavirus_infection#Signs_and_symptoms


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Pap smear results came back normal. No cervical cancer. They also tested for high-risk HPV types. Apparently there are over 170 types of HPV but only a few of those can cause cancer. That test came back negative.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_papillomavirus_infection#Signs_and_symptoms


Why did you get the tests, if you don't mind me asking? I am just wondering if you're in pain, or if it's anxiety related. I can relate to worrying about cancer after smoking for 20 years. Finally that made me quit, worrying about it or a heart attack. Then I had a stroke a couple months after I quit. Go figure.


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> I realized my foot sensations from the bath were in fact my muscles. A tightness/cramping. Sometimes the twitch. I googled it and a bunch of ms forums popped up. So many of my symptoms seem to be like those of ms or diabetes. I don't really think I have either. Our bodies are complex machines. There are many symptoms for many different things, and they are often shared. Crazy how many odd symptoms anxiety itself has that are similar to many serious diseases. I need to get hard on the exercise, eating right, and sleeping well again. Think I'll try and go till June without partying it up.


I think most of our physical problems come from not living an active lifestyle. If any person, or an animal sits in front of the computer/TV/Books all day never even going outside, they are going to have physical complications at a young age. I just had a stroke at 37 and I can barely hike a few miles every day because of my weak back. I' m coming around though from the exercise. Feeling stronger both my back and heart every new month.


----------



## komorikun

SolutionX said:


> Why did you get the tests, if you don't mind me asking? I am just wondering if you're in pain, or if it's anxiety related. I can relate to worrying about cancer after smoking for 20 years. Finally that made me quit, worrying about it or a heart attack. Then I had a stroke a couple months after I quit. Go figure.


Every woman who has had sex is supposed to get a pap smear every 3-5 years. Last time I had one done was in 2012.

https://www.cancer.gov/types/cervical/pap-hpv-testing-fact-sheet#q2



> According to the updated guidelines, women ages 21 through 29 should be screened with a Pap test every 3 years. Women ages 30 through 65 can then be screened every 5 years with Pap and HPV cotesting or every 3 years with a Pap test alone.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Every woman who has had sex is supposed to get a pap smear every 3-5 years. Last time I had one done was in 2012.
> 
> https://www.cancer.gov/types/cervical/pap-hpv-testing-fact-sheet#q2


Right, I forgot about that. Plus I thought I was the only person on this site who has had sex. *Just a joke at the people on here who sl*t shame people like me. Nothing serious.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Sucks that coffee is detrimental to women's hormonal health. I can't have anything good in my life. -_-


----------



## roxslide

Nauseous again. I threw up today for the third time in 2 weeks, this is the most I've vomited in like, ever. I've decided that I will stop taking the new meds until I see my psychiatrist again in a couple of days. If the nausea or vomiting persists I'll schedule a doctor's appointment after I see her. I've been trying to track down what's causing it and I can't figure it out, however haven't changed anything about my routine besides the meds in the past 2 weeks so that's the most likely culprit.


----------



## Steve French

SolutionX said:


> I think most of our physical problems come from not living an active lifestyle. If any person, or an animal sits in front of the computer/TV/Books all day never even going outside, they are going to have physical complications at a young age. I just had a stroke at 37 and I can barely hike a few miles every day because of my weak back. I' m coming around though from the exercise. Feeling stronger both my back and heart every new month.


Certainly. Being inactive is so hard on the body, in so many ways, from the muscles and joints right on down to the systems and organs. I've had chronic hip and knee pain from sitting at the damned computer excessive amounts since my late teens. As well, one of it's major deficits I find is it's effects on the mind. Too easy to think too much and get caught in a sort of positive feedback loop. I think back to my last job where I was working 12 hour shifts 6 days a week and then coming home and pounding back six beers every night. Despite all that, I felt quite good actually. I put it down to always being on my feet and occupied with something, thereby getting enough physical and mental stimulation.


----------



## versikk

SolutionX said:


> *Just a joke at the people on here who sl*t shame people like me. Nothing serious.


No, you're just the kind of person who makes sure to mention their being sexually active as often as possible on a website full of virgins and socially isolated people. A truly royal prerogative.


----------



## Chevy396

versikk said:


> No, you're just the kind of person who makes sure to mention their being sexually active as often as possible on a website full of virgins and socially isolated people. A truly royal prerogative.


Not really. I tried to keep it a secret for quite a while, but I got tired of reading all the comments about other people who have lives and "obviously don't have SA because of it." Really that is just an easy way for people to excuse their own failures as SA's fault, when if they would actually try, it's not impossible.

Just like how you said, I'm a bad person for mentioning getting laid on a site with so many virgins. Or maybe I'm trying to be myself and a positive role-model. To show what is possible if you don't give up. But that's not possible, 'cause I'm an evil person since I have sex. So I can't possibly be trying to help.


----------



## Chevy396

versikk said:


> No, you're just the kind of person who makes sure to mention their being sexually active as often as possible on a website full of virgins and socially isolated people. A truly royal prerogative.


Did I mention that I'm sexually active tho?


----------



## twistix

Regret stress eating all the sweets


----------



## SFC01

On average the mind wanders to the past or future 47% of the time, nearly half our lives. No wonder so many people struggle with anxiety or depression.

47% on things you either cant change or that will almost never happen.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I guess I'm in good health since I can do the sitting-rising test with ease. How can that be? My diet is 70% chocolate.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my next set of accutane helps.


----------



## komorikun

Going to attempt to only drink alcohol 3 days a week (Thurs, Fri, Sat). On Thursday I go to a meetup where I usually have 2-3 beers. Friday and Saturday I have my cheap bottle of wine at home by myself. Try to keep it only one bottle of wine per week. 

The alcohol just interferes with me sleep and it has so many calories. Generally don't get a full blown hangover but I still feel low energy and kind of cruddy the next day.


----------



## Kevin001

I feel extra dry today.


----------



## Chevy396

Finally, I now know how to become a wealthy, smart, 20 year old with a lifetime of experience. And most importantly be able to sleep with the daughter of that hot cheerleader I had a crush on in high school.






P.S. The weird dude on the left kind of ruins the whole TYT experience again, so if you're not a fan you might prefer this video.






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad started taking the Norco the cardiologist prescribed after his pacemaker surgery for the pain. I knew this was a bad idea on day one. The doctor didn't prescribe it until my dad asked for pain pills. I've seen this before. My mom was taking Norco when she spent a month in the hospital and it did nothing but zonk her out even more (as if she needed to be zonked any more than she already was).

I told my dad as soon as we got home to only take them if he was really in serious pain. Being the stubborn person he is, he popped one right as I was telling him that. I asked him if he was really hurting that bad. Never really got a clear answer. 6 hours later, he pops another one. 

Every time I saw him taking them I'd ask him if the pain was really still that bad and remind him that's a narcotic and it's really better to not take it if you don't have to. It's been a week and he's still taking them. If I really thought he was in serious pain it wouldn't bother me. It just worries me. I had to take several of the nurses out of my mom's room and explain to them that it was not helping my mother at all and was probably contributing to extending her hospital stay. Finally, I just told them to stop giving them to her even if she asked for them. The only pain she was in was the pain in her back from laying there so long and not moving. And they're giving her a drug that's habit forming and makes her more sedated?


----------



## Steve French

I think I need to quit the liquor, or at least take a long break, to retain my mental and physical well-being. Just spent yet another sleepless night, tossing and turning, after a long day of anxiety. My body feels quite run down, and I just hurt from dehydration and continuing exercise through a couple nights bender. I suppose I would have been fine if I hadn't gone all blackout the one day, or stopped after one night. I struggle a bit with that though. Just so damned fun to get gooned. But I can't accomplish anything for the next day or two anymore. Hinders my progress running and in the gym and makes me get a bit fat and bloated. Can't concentrate even with the ritalin to do any work either. Maybe I ought to go to the meetings with my one buddy. Can't stand that type of ****e though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Must book and attend appointment...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apparently it costs $75 for my doc to fill out the medical documentation forms for my application for financial assistance...it’ll probably take him 10-15 minutes. I suppose if I qualify it’ll be worth it though


----------



## Kevin001

Lab bill in the mail, I hope its not that expensive. Been spending so much lately.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> Lab bill in the mail, I hope its not that expensive. Been spending so much lately.


 My doctor makes me pay for labs upfront. :lol

He's probably gotten screwed on the bill too many times. He's the man who had crumbs in his mustache once. He has a bad temper too. I don't really like him much but go to him because he's cheap.


----------



## Kevin001

WillYouStopDave said:


> My doctor makes me pay for labs upfront. :lol
> 
> He's probably gotten screwed on the bill too many times. He's the man who had crumbs in his mustache once. He has a bad temper too. I don't really like him much but go to him because he's cheap.


I go to a pathology lab.....I think its like $14.....hopefully.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope this small cyst by my eye won't be an issue......don't want to have another surgery.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my nevus might be spreading......hope not.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I probably should but screw it, I’m just gonna book a regular appointment and sort that test latter


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> I really hope this small cyst by my eye won't be an issue......don't want to have another surgery.


What is the name of the condition? What part of the eyes?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> What is the name of the condition? What part of the eyes?


Its just a small facial cyst by my right eye which I got removed before but came back apparently lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pink Kush on its way, soon to help me sleep like a babe...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Since losing weight, all my back pain has came back. I noticed that now that I'm more skinny, my bony parts get sore and hurt more. Even my butt is more bony and hurts more when I sit a while.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Stupid knee...


----------



## Steve French

My knee kind of twinges all the time now from an old injury. Just like a dull ache, feels off, out of place. Not too bad or anything. Doesn't feel good though. It's irritating, but I'm figuring on just fighting through it and see if using a lot causes it to disappear. I don't need any more surgeries in my life.


----------



## Blue Dino

People commonly ridicule hypochondriacs, but in reality, hypochondria itself is a very warranted reaction. Especially given the way the society is now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> People commonly ridicule hypochondriacs, but in reality, hypochondria itself is a very warranted reaction. Especially given the way the society is now.


 Tell me about your hypochondria.


----------



## Kevin001

My throat is dry....again.


----------



## Kevin001

Accutane might be causing the throat dryness :stu


----------



## Kevin001

Still throat issues....not sure if its a sickness coming along or what.


----------



## Kevin001

Full blown sick now...no fever though.


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to work on draining this mucus today.


----------



## naes

I'm really tired of my joint problems... it literally hurts to walk... why me?


----------



## Steve French

I've drank like six days in a row. Or five, or seven. I'm not too sure, they have begun to blend together. It was binge drinking every time, probably somewhere in the range of 10-14 drinks a night. Surprisingly, today I don't feel all that awful. I guess because I went hard on the vitamins for one. Two, I made sure to drink clear liquor and have lots of water. My stomach is my main source of rebound effects.

Last night as I sat there with the drink in my hand I became quite concerned that the liquor was going to kill me. That I would have some serious withdrawals, seizures, DTs, that sort of thing. A bit of the same the night before. I got into a trap of that thinking and tried to stave them off, the cycle repeated. It was pretty ****ed. I'm ending er right here and now. Thankfully I got a bit of reefer and benzos for the sleep. The insomnia after a bender is the worst. Drinking is taking too much of a toll on my mental and physical health. Really getting in the way of accomplishing things. 

A friend of mine invited me to AA. Thing is, I don't like the sounds of that cult. The jesus thing, and there is the sanctimoniousness of all those pricks that have got off the sauce. Ex-drinkers man, if they got any more self-righteous they'd be able to start walking on water. I don't want to build my identity around something like that. **** it, I figure I have the self-control to just stop. It really came down to boredom, and using it as a crutch. Well, if I go all monk mode and don't leave my house and socialize I won't really have a desire to drink.


----------



## Kevin001

Nose still causing me issues.


----------



## versikk

Steve French said:


> Drinking is taking too much of a toll on my mental and physical health. Really getting in the way of accomplishing things.


please don't OD :frown2:


----------



## Daxi004

Steve French said:


> Well, if I go all monk mode and don't leave my house and socialize I won't really have a desire to drink.


Thats what i'm doing now :clap this time because I want to. no friends and no substances no crushes

They're still my friends. somehow

Last time I monked I wrote a song that I'm proud of. I want to do more stuff like that


----------



## Steve French

versikk said:


> please don't OD :frown2:


On the liquor? I've drank so much at times it has seemed ridiculous. Fast, slow, massive amounts, whatever is under the sun. Somehow never got alcohol poisoning. Rarely even get sick or blackout anymore. The benzos and such? I didn't even end up taking them, pharmaceuticals freak me out for some reason. Though I did take a decent (3x250mgs) amount of phenibut during the day. Managed to sleep, recover, it's good. Riding the liquor sobriety train, for a day at least now.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't remember dealing with this much complications this long ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The effects of months of hermitting on my anxiety/depression are coming to the fore now the weather is getting warm again


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Results in. Yeast infection positive. (Duh.) What if the Diflucan doesn't work? They say to try eating yogurt. I already tried acidophilus (sic?) pills for over a month with no change, and I hate having to refrigerate the things. As for yogurt...I don't know how to explain this, but since my surgery, the thought of consuming yogurt or milk makes me feel ill. x_x Weird, because I used to like yogurt, and during my first hospital stay I kept eyeballing a yogurt parfait on the menu but never felt right enough to order one. (Not counting consomme, I remember exactly _two_ meals I ate during my 11-day stay, BTW. WTF did I eat the rest of the time?? Painkillers must have been stronger than I thought.)
> 
> So maybe in fact it was my second hospitalization/kidney infection that killed my liking for yogurt and most milk products. :| Weird how long that feeling stays with one, I literally thought I would never be able to eat again.
> 
> But anyway...they didn't mention my thyroid levels, which I also requested to be tested, either. Been feeling rather cruddy off and on lately and my brother recently needed his meds adjusted, so I thought maybe me too. But no. What they _did_ report is iron deficiency, so I'll be going on a prescription dose of that and follow up later on.
> 
> At least it isn't my blood sugar. But I've always been borderline anemic and doctors have never shown concern. Plus this leaves the question of what caused all this candidiasis stuff? (I think that's the spelling.) Especially when I never had any such problems in the first 40 years of my life. Doc asked if I'd done anything differently, like a new soap, but nope, I don't even stick to one particular soap, I'm always changing it when the bottle runs out, and have never had any reactions. I tried finding a body wash without moisturizers (nearly impossible :roll ) so as not to prevent my ostomy appliance from sticking, but I think that happened after the thrush. Literally the only trigger I could think of was that dentist visit back in October or whenever. That's when it all started.
> 
> Looked up symptoms of iron deficiency, they're basically interchangeable with hypothyroidism. A few sites in I saw that it can interfere with your immune function, though, making one susceptible to infections. Hm.


The two mega-doses of Diflucan, supposedly a hardcore treatment, didn't do squat. And now the suppositories (which are messy enough, themselves) seem to be losing their efficiency as well. Been using them the past three nights, no improvement. Just started a women's probiotic a few days ago but I'd already tried acidophilus pills for over a month and they did nothing. I can tell the iron is already acting on me (in my stool), but not on this, plus I just read that iron supplements can _worsen_ yeast infections (go figure).

I don't know what the next course of action is.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

:hug


----------



## Kevin001

Wonder if the accutane is contributing to my throat issues?


----------



## Steve French

I got that one ****ed up wisdom tooth out finally, but it's shifted my priorities in regards to my teeth. I can't help but notice just how yellow they are. Probably nothing too much outside of natural, but it doesn't look good. I don't want to damage the enamel with these silica and baking soda methods. Oil pulling sounds like quackery. Maybe there's some laser or bleaching **** to do.


----------



## Kevin001

Why is my nose still running? Its been a week!


----------



## komorikun

Crap. Just cut my finger with some rusty nail that is sticking out from my cabinet near the floor when I was wiping up the floor. There's a whole bunch of them. Haven't had a tetanus booster in over 12 years.

This is like the 2nd time I've cut myself on that thing. Last time I wasn't sure what exactly cut me.


----------



## SofaKing

I often wonder why I'm bothering to get my health back on track...I don't know how long i'll live, but the quality of that life is most important...so that's why I'm doing it, I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

More sleep might solve some of my issues...hmm


----------



## Nekobasu

Had a seizure last night. Bit my tongue. It is sore.


----------



## cinto

Inflamed rotator cuff. I miss sleeping on my right shoulder. Now I have to sleep mostly on my back, which doesn't ensure full rest. I want to be rebellious about this, I miss my my right shoulder


----------



## SplendidBob

cinto said:


> Inflamed rotor cuff. I miss sleeping on my right shoulder. Now I have to sleep mostly on my back, which doesn't ensure full rest. I want to be rebellious about this, I miss my my right shoulder


Cinto Right Shoulder: "****, my rotator cuff is inflamed"
Cinto Left Shoulder coughs
Cinto Right Shoulder: "Stfu left shoulder"
Cinto Back: "Sleep on me, I am **** for sleep, but still better than inflamed right"
Cinto Left Shoulder: "Hey guys wh.."
Cinto Back: "NAAaah"
Cinto Left Shoulder: "But I c.."
Cinto Right Shoulder: "NAAaah"
Cinto Left Shoulder: wanders off sobbing in a pitiful way

I think you should give left shoulder a try.


----------



## cinto

splendidbob said:


> Cinto Right Shoulder: "****, my rotator cuff is inflamed"
> Cinto Left Shoulder coughs
> Cinto Right Shoulder: "Stfu left shoulder"
> Cinto Back: "Sleep on me, I am **** for sleep, but still better than inflamed right"
> Cinto Left Shoulder: "Hey guys wh.."
> Cinto Back: "NAAaah"
> Cinto Left Shoulder: "But I c.."
> Cinto Right Shoulder: "NAAaah"
> Cinto Left Shoulder: wanders off sobbing in a pitiful way
> 
> I think you should give left shoulder a try.


:rofl I should of let left shoulder try out for the team a long time ago, then I wouldn't be in this mess. For some reason I couldn't. "Sorry, left shoulder. And sorry belly...for you have absolutely zero chance."


----------



## SplendidBob

cinto said:


> :rofl I should of let left shoulder try out for the team a long time ago, then I wouldn't be in this mess. For some reason I couldn't. "Sorry, left shoulder. And sorry belly...for you have absolutely zero chance."


Actually can't sleep on left myself because of neck problem, only right and back. Back sucks, annoying, but its best for the neck and spine.

Stomach is the death of necks.

How did you get your rotator cuff problem?


----------



## lucymiller11

Problem with psoriasis. I had this when I suffered from chickenpox.


----------



## cinto

splendidbob said:


> Actually can't sleep on left myself because of neck problem, only right and back. Back sucks, annoying, but its best for the neck and spine.
> 
> Stomach is the death of necks.
> 
> How did you get your rotator cuff problem?


I am a part-time lumberjack :crying:

Nah, I really just strictly sleep on my right shoulder, with my head laying on my right arm as a pillow. My arm is slightly above my head most times bent weirdly. I've been sleeping that way for many years. I think it all started due to being afraid of "dirty" pillows, lol I don't wanna break out because of a dirty pillow (not like it's any cleaner than my arm :/)


----------



## Kevin001

Accutane might be involved with my issues idk. Speaking of that I need a copy of my lab results next time.


----------



## llodell88

need to eat better. gained too much weight, up to 143 now, appetite is neverending and i eat way too much fast food, carbs, not enough vegetables, probably too much fruit too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Walk in, tell the nurse all the reasons I’m there, she makes notes, see the doc & as per usual he just glosses over many of my points somehow forgetting to mention my X-Ray results(the first thing I mentioned to the nurse) and which I also forgot about because of our discussions on my lack of qualification for assistance


----------



## SplendidBob

cinto said:


> I am a part-time lumberjack :crying:


I knew it .



cinto said:


> Nah, I really just strictly sleep on my right shoulder, with my head laying on my right arm as a pillow. My arm is slightly above my head most times bent weirdly. I've been sleeping that way for many years. I think it all started due to being afraid of "dirty" pillows, lol I don't wanna break out because of a dirty pillow (not like it's any cleaner than my arm :/)


If you are going to injure yourself, make it a motionless sleeping injury I say.

Oh, so you don't use a pillow at all? Actually the pillow thing sounds like the kind of thing I would do (not exactly that, but I have a very slightly similar thing re sheets)

Can you not replicate the procedure on the left arm?

How murdery are you? A pillow made from skin? :afr


----------



## nubly

This patient's diagnosis is spontaneous orgasms. I wish I had that.


----------



## truant

I want to abort this stress baby. Stupid cortisol.


----------



## Kevin001

Guess I will see just how well the accutane is working today after my haircut.


----------



## Steve French

I woke up after a drunk the other day with some decent pain in my back, between my shoulder blades. Only really when I tried to move them, or bend over, or really activate the muscles in the area in any way. Hasn't really gone away any, but hasn't prevented me from doing anything either. I had a look today and I noticed there is a lump that just appeared right in the spot of pain. Just off the spine, upper back, between the shoulder blades. Seems to be the source of the discomfort. I'm pretty sure it didn't pop up until I was doing squats the other day. Hopefully I haven't torn or damaged any thing back there. I did use proper form and didn't go ego lifting. It's not debilitating but it sure does make me nervous about continuing to exercise seriously.


----------



## Kevin001

Lingering cough still!


----------



## Mabel Pines

llodell88 said:


> need to eat better. gained too much weight, up to 143 now, appetite is neverending and i eat way too much fast food, carbs, not enough vegetables, probably too much fruit too.


Wow, lol. I never met anybody that ate too much food.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mabel Pines said:


> Wow, lol. I never met anybody that ate too much food.


You must not be American. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> I woke up after a drunk the other day with some decent pain in my back, between my shoulder blades. Only really when I tried to move them, or bend over, or really activate the muscles in the area in any way. Hasn't really gone away any, but hasn't prevented me from doing anything either. I had a look today and I noticed there is a lump that just appeared right in the spot of pain. Just off the spine, upper back, between the shoulder blades. Seems to be the source of the discomfort. I'm pretty sure it didn't pop up until I was doing squats the other day. Hopefully I haven't torn or damaged any thing back there. I did use proper form and didn't go ego lifting. It's not debilitating but it sure does make me nervous about continuing to exercise seriously.


Yeah, be careful, you don't want a compression fracture. I'll probably never be able to lift heavy again.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SamanthaStrange said:


> You must not be American. :lol


I meant fruit, lol.


----------



## Steve French

Got doctor googling about this weird lump on my back. Wasn't a good idea. Though I'm pretty sure cancer doesn't just suddenly pop up one day ready to go like that. All the alternatives were equally ****ed though. Probably should just rest it for a week or go see a doctor, but damn, I want to get things done.


----------



## Kevin001

Doctor needs to do his part for my meds.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can get my meds soon.....hopefully its ready.


----------



## llodell88

had nipple discharge for the past couple years, at first i thought i was just lactating, and i knew my hormones were severely whacked out even though i never went to the doctor for it, plus it seemed similar to the discharge i had when i was taking risperdal. i forgot what i read was the most likely cause, but it seemed most likely linked to something that mostly occurs around the time women start going through menopause so i was about 10 years earlier for experiencing this at least, but based on what i read the symptoms i had were most likely that. so eventually one of the ducts starts bleeding too on one side so, ok that's not just lactation, and then it started getting kind of yellow, so probably some infection.

i wonder if its two problems or one, maybe i am both lactating and also have an infection though, it seems more clear in some places. it didn't look like an infection for quite a while and for some time it completely went away around end of 2016 i think.

i don't really think i'm going through menopause anytime soon either, i think it's just because my hormones were so imbalanced it caused whatever i have. it's possible, you can go through menopause at any age, but considering how messed up my hormones have been it seems more likely that, and my hormone problems certaintly have nothing to do with menopause, i have something very unusual and strange going on there I believe. i think i did not have a period for like 6 months or something around the time it started then i was started getting them again they were 5 days closer together than before it started (30, instead of 35, which is still above average a little). And when my menstrual cycles were shorter my pcos symptoms were a lot improved, but i went from not being able to sleep when i wasn't menstruating to sleeping around 4 pm all of a sudden when my cycles got shorter. This change also occurred right when the weather seasons changed. So it was like my body was overreacting to weather and time changes.

the hormone issues matches the circadian rhythm disruption which are both pretty severe.

i read something about how the glands in your brain are connected, the pituitary and hypothalamus, and when I was reading about it, specifically mentioning stuff i was experiencing i figured something weird was going on between the two, like stuff with circadian rhythms and menstrual cycles.

i took some fish oil and felt a lot better around february-march last year, i dont know why that helped so much of my ****, it was like a miracle cure and felt 90% better but it was making me psycho on top of a lot of other things and my testosterone shot through the roof when i took that, sex drive was about 1000 times higher than anyone in the world ever has been probably, woke up with a beard, and stank up the trailer for a month or two, terrible body odor that no amount of showering would get rid of. good thing i don't have to go outside when dealing with that.

stopped having diabetes symptoms after taking and my neuropathy was gone after taking it, stopped getting shooting pains in my feet and other places, heart stopped bothering me, like 98% better. could finally eat junk food again. before i took it everything i ate made me sick so i was living off of frozen vegetables for a year because frozen vegetables won't make a diabetic sick lol

i think i may have had some problems with vasopressin too because sometimes I'd be peeing way too much than other times I couldn't at all, when i took that fish oil i had sharp pain in what felt like my ovaries, omg they hurt so bad, and i had globs of ovulation discharge and this was right after i started my period, i mean maybe 3-6 days after it started, so i thought i have high levels of hormones that cause ovulation from this too, and for whatever reason its fixing everything wrong with my body almost

i dont know but im crazy for reading all this but it's a very curious thing.

thyroid was obviously messed up too. the whole system was ****ed imo. 

oxytocin causes contractions and lactation too it looks like, i remember having bad contractions when i took that fish oil too and i swear it was the fish oil, every time i took it for a few months i'd have similar stuff going on again.


----------



## Eyoga888

Wanderlust26 said:


> Sucks that coffee is detrimental to women's hormonal health. I can't have anything good in my life. -_-


Coffee is detrimental to hormonal health? How so? Have you had personal experience of negative effects? Too many questions! :laugh:


----------



## Eyoga888

My diet and physical health is always so up and down- i can't remember a time when it felt like I'd found the right balance in the long run. I'm motivated when I first decide to exercise or rejoin the gym, but then I get bored, or I struggle to stay motivated, and I struggle to enjoy it. I get bored of eating healthily. Or I comfort eat when struggling with mental health and/or stress. argggggggggggh


----------



## Wanderlust26

Eyoga888 said:


> Coffee is detrimental to hormonal health? How so? Have you had personal experience of negative effects? Too many questions! :laugh:


Here are articles that explain it in detail: https://www.floliving.com/how-to-detox-from-coffee/
https://www.floliving.com/3-reasons-why-women-cant-drink-coffee/

To sum it up, women's body metabolizes slower than men's, so coffee stays longer in our body overworking the adrenal glands, knocking hormones out of balance, and depletes the body of nutrients. 

Back when I was drinking lots of coffee in college, I had severe anxiety and only a few periods each year. I always felt exhausted and by senior year, I had leaky gut syndrome. There were other things to blame but coffee definitely contributed to my heath problems. I've noticed significant improvements ever since I've cut back on coffee.


----------



## Kevin001

Health care is so expensive......$35 derm appointment......$12 for blood test....$10 for the accutane every month

Got a urgent care bill for $41 and thats after I paid $25 co pay...insane.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Damn my sugar addiction.


----------



## SFC01

dont tell me @loren365, you lose fat quick and easy based on common sense and it costs money to do it ??


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> Damn my sugar addiction.


I heard that cinnamon helps curb that, at least a little.


----------



## Kevin001

This facial cyst is becoming more and more noticeable ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Need to book psych evaluation so I can find out if I’ll qualify for some kind of financial assistance


----------



## Steve French

The pain went away from my back, but the area feels, I don't know, kind of tight? Limited mobility? I'm nervous to do anything strenuous now. I don't know if that vertebrae always stuck out like that, but I feel it was related to that injury. I suppose I ought to go to the doctor. Hard to find the time now though.


----------



## unemployment simulator

so it looks like I am on the ssri's again...


----------



## Kevin001

Hot weather and accutane don't mix


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s easier to get a script for medical herb than it is to get help for mental health issues, pretty unreal


----------



## Fun Spirit

I shouldn't had that sugar. 
Got my system spiked.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hindu Skunk...it’s a hybrid, I prefer pure Indica but I’ll try it


----------



## 8888

I accidently took my thyroid medication twice today, oops. I guess I'll skip it tomorrow then.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I think my diet is 50% healthy and 50% unhealthy.


Just yesterday I had carrot juice and potato chips (not together). lol


----------



## llodell88

its funny how people don't even notice how the stuff they take is making them behave and feel. i just had to start paying attention so i see more things than other people there.


----------



## Kevin001

Have to do something about these blisters on my feet.


----------



## SofaKing

I don't want to have to choose a place to live based on easy access to healthcare. I want the freedom to live outside of major urban areas. That's my motivation.


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> Hindu Skunk...it's a hybrid, I prefer pure Indica but I'll try it


Do they grow many purple varieties of Indica there? That's what I miss about California, half the weed was some sort of purple strain that was more relaxing and sleepy than anything else I've smoke in Colorado.


----------



## Wanderlust26

SofaKing said:


> I don't want to have to choose a place to live based on easy access to healthcare. I want the freedom to live outside of major urban areas. That's my motivation.


You should, don't settle!


----------



## SofaKing

I'm trying like hell to stabilize a lifetime of poor choices.

I deserve what I've done, but I also deserve to get better.

Thanks for your support.


Wanderlust26 said:


> You should, don't settle!


----------



## Wanderlust26

SofaKing said:


> I'm trying like hell to stabilize a lifetime of poor choices.
> 
> I deserve what I've done, but I also deserve to get better.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


Of course. I'm glad to hear you're trying to make life more fulfilling.


----------



## Andre

My blood vessels have more blue in them than they used to.


----------



## llodell88

I'm pretty sure I've read that the more starchy vegetables you eat the more weight you gain, and all I eat for vegetables is corn, potatoes, and peas pretty much.


----------



## grooveheroine

I think my anxiety has flared up my menstrual cycle too early, it's to the point where my birth control pills aren't working as well as they should. Even worse, I feel my iron is falling too fast and my anemia is bad with a vengeance. To top it off, I just got a new job and I've been labeled as "slow" because of it. FML...


----------



## Steve French

Keep getting this pressure in my one temple. A bit of twitching occasionally. Something feels just off at times. There has been a headache as well. Something related to all my stimulant use I guess. Don't think it's anything overly dangerous. Sure is irritating though.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this isn't a ringworm on my hand.....doesn't itch hmm.


----------



## tea111red

A little bit of apple cider vinegar (a tsp) in water seems to help get rid of this nausea I get sometimes.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I was sick for 2 1/2 weeks. :? First week was dealing with the flu, and then second was the cold. I didn't think my immune system was that weak. I know I'm not eating the healthiest diet but it's not the worst either.


----------



## SofaKing

Wanderlust26 said:


> I was sick for 2 1/2 weeks. :? First week was dealing with the flu, and then second was the cold. I didn't think my immune system was that weak. I know I'm not eating the healthiest diet but it's not the worst either.


Aww...that's horrible. I'm sorry you went through that, but having one could have brought you down enough to make you susceptible to the other.


----------



## Wanderlust26

SofaKing said:


> Aww...that's horrible. I'm sorry you went through that, but having one could have brought you down enough to make you susceptible to the other.


Thanks for the concern. Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## llodell88

rls is killin me. wish i could go outside and run it off or something.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to get my order of sambucol in.


----------



## tea111red

Sugar withdrawals ...aaargh.


----------



## llodell88

i think i am still sensitive to caffeine, i wonder if i am more at risk for vitamin deficiencies if i drink it compared to other people if i'm sensitive to it, maybe that's what was going on with me during college when i felt so effed up all the time, drank so much coffee back then. feel sort of weird, probably gonna go nuts tonight. my rls at night is getting really bad.


----------



## Nekobasu

I think my liver is dying. I kinda was wanting it to tho, I do not have enough balls to off myself so I was trying to make my organs fail. for the past few years.


----------



## tea111red

Not a good week as far as diet goes. Pfft.


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> Sugar withdrawals ...aaargh.


Cinnamon lowers your cravings for sugar.


----------



## llodell88

up to 147 according to grandma's scale, when does it stop


----------



## Steve French

My knee is twitching something fierce. I guess I'd probably put it down to all the running and squatting I've done lately. It's quite distracting and irritating. Been nonstop pretty well since a few hours after my run yesterday. The only thing that abated it? A bit of the cannabis. Probably just helped me stop thinking about it.


----------



## MCHB

Sinus infections suck! Started as a cold and yeah...my sinuses are making a color that no nasal cavity should make; it's like seafoam green with more yellow. I think I'm on the recovering side of things, though I have been taking sudafed religiously to keep things loose lol.


----------



## Fat Man

Well, tomorrow's the big day. I go to an ENT doctor tomorrow to figure why I have this chronic ringing in my ears. I pray to the sweet lord that it's something like wax build up or neck soreness that's causing this tinnitus(that way this will only be temporary), and not something like hearing loss or an unexplained reason(something that will be with me for the rest of my life). I won't know untill tomorrow at 5:15 p.m.

*hard glops*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Screw renewing my herb script, it’ll be legal in 2 or 3 months anyway & can always ask my bro too


----------



## tea111red

I'm sure the fasting will do some good.....if I can manage to keep dealing w/ these hunger pangs.


----------



## IcedOver

I have a dry spot in the middle of my back that's like 2-3 inches long. I didn't even know about it until I went to a doctor about back pain like two years ago; he noticed it. I still have it, though. I don't have dry spots anywhere else, so I don't know why I have this.


----------



## shyvr6

My hernia is being a real b**** the last few days.


----------



## Steve French

I was thinking on my beard, and remembered I had a several month supply of minoxidil sitting in my cupboard. I had used it several years ago, when my beard was much weaker than it is now, in desperation to get a nice fluff going. I wasn't very diligent, mainly because it is a pain in the arse to use, and only saw minor gains before giving up. I mean, these days I have a full beard. Probably better than most of my peers. Decided I would give it another run through though, see if I can't eke a little more out of er. There are a couple thin patches that piss me off. Seems to be relatively safe and well tolerated. Main side effect is a lowered heart rate, and a bit of associated tiredness I find. I'll speedball it, and take it the same time as my ritalin, get that upper and downer effect going.


----------



## llodell88

my rls went away for a few days and then came back tonight


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not getting sick, been stressing lately which isn't good for my immune system.


----------



## llodell88

feel really weak today dont wanna move or even type this

was looking up stuff about birth control and yeast infections and it says they don't cause it but can increase the risk of getting one

not really sure how increasing the risk of getting one, and then getting one, means it didn't cause it but ok


----------



## TryingMara

Wish I could’ve done more today, but ow, my knees.


----------



## llodell88

wonder if i had some version multiple chemical sensitivity or something else, not sensitive to smells had all, think i am the opposite maybe even, and that seems to be one of the main parts about it, hard to find people on the internet who are sensitive to drugs and supplements even to that extent.

was also diagnosed with a delusional disorder so it makes talking about it with doctors even scarier, hate when people don't believe me about stuff i'm experiencing. Even though the PA I talked to acted like she believed me I still feel like there's no point in talking about with doctors about it anymore since I'm just another delusional patient who's imagining things, plus I'm not as sensitive to them now so they can't even see what the other PA i went to who saw all the bad side effects i was having and knew i was sensitive to stuff.

Just kind of assumed I had something like that going on when I was so unbelievably tired throughout my early 20s then dealing with everythign I take killing me in mid 20s, and people saying on the chronic fatigue forums that chronic fatigue causes chemical sensitivities in some people. Not really experiencing anything in the way I should be.

I wouldn't believe me if i was them either, no point.


----------



## SofaKing

I swear that I'm going to get back into shape just in time to learn of an incurable fatal condition.


----------



## Mabel Pines

TryingMara said:


> Wish I could've done more today, but ow, my knees.


I hope the achiness in your knees goes away, soon, or has already gone away. 0


----------



## llodell88

feel like my diabetes is coming back, can't imagine going to a doctor and explaining everything, even before i felt like i was 2 seconds away from this condition killing me and i still didn't want to go, hopefully it doesn't come back.

something like diabetes just going away like that is such a rare thing anyway, i dont know if its going to happen again when the effects of these antipsychotics wear off or if i lose weight, don't know anything, sure as **** not going to a doctor to explain everything that happened to me and how i got put on antipsychotics cause some douchebag in my computer is driving me crazy with his ai or whatever the **** it is because i cant deal with people not believing me, and honestly id rather just die anyway at this point.

at least last year i was thinking maybe i can push myself out of the house and make myself go to the doctor, there's just too much that happened, and im not going to a doctor about it whos just going to diagnose me as being delusional like everyone else, **** that. im not paying you to do that to me, i would rather die.

cant find anyone who has the pin pricking stuff all over their feet just go away one week its just me like everything else i have to deal with this.

have no control over my life or future or health at all.


----------



## tehuti88

* *





I'm getting really tired of sticking all these things in my vagina if they're not even going to help. :sigh


----------



## TryingMara

Mabel Pines said:


> I hope the achiness in your knees goes away, soon, or has already gone away. 0


Thanks!


----------



## Mabel Pines

TryingMara said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome. 0


----------



## llodell88

whenever i get those stabbing, pin pricks, in my feet, my head and face get all staticy-feeling too, hate this stuff. im always afraid doctors going to say im crazy for experiencing this stuff and its all in my head.


----------



## tehuti88

https://smile.amazon.com/Best-Candida-Cleanse-NON-GMO-Capsules/dp/B06XCDWH4G/

Time to try a quacky, "natural" solution to this...since multiple miconazole suppositories (solid, and cream) didn't help, and a tioconazole suppository didn't help, and acidophilus pills didn't help, and a women's probiotic didn't help, and even the two oral megadoses of fluconazole which the doctor prescribed me (basically, the strongest treatment they have) didn't help...I don't know what's wrong with me...but absolutely nothing helps.  Ever since that dentist appointment last October, and the resulting inexplicable oral thrush, something has gone wrong with me and I don't understand what or why.

Was going to dish out way too much money for a different brand of probiotic (it sure isn't cheap having a malfunctioning vagina), and was seeing if it was cheaper on Amazon (it wasn't), when I started looking at other recommendations. Boric acid suppositories...? That sounds really alarming. One reviewer said her doctor told her boric acid is in rat poison. Didn't bother looking that up to see if it was true, just didn't feel like taking the risk since I'm not consulting my doctor about this. The only advice they had for if the Diflucan failed (which it did) was to "eat yogurt." Because, yeah, that'll TOTALLY work where the acidophilus pills and women's probiotic failed.

Not to mention that since my kidney infection, I've been repelled by certain foods which I formerly liked, and yogurt is probably number one on the list.

The warnings on this say to consult your doctor first but I hate the phone and it's hard to get in touch with her, I never get to talk to a doctor on the phone anyway, it's always a nurse or something. Apparently doctors don't do phones. Want to consult an actual doctor? Schedule an appointment. We'll get you in in a week or so, if you're lucky.

So, quacky Internet-ordered health supplement it is...the reviews seem mostly good...and it isn't as alarming as boric acid suppositories. (All these suppositories are even messier than the infection...) That caprylic acid is supposed to be beneficial. No clue what the walnut hulls or mushrooms do. It says I might experience some unpleasant flulike symptoms (nausea...sigh) from "candida die-off"...I just hope it doesn't mess with my stoma or pouch.  I also have no idea if I'm supposed to take it only for the two months recommended, or permanently. Guess that doesn't matter until I see if it works or not.

I'm trying not to get my hopes up...I'm just so tired of all this. I wish something would work.










This commercial makes me so angry now. NO, I DIDN'T _GET CURED_.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm scared now reading about die-off.  I hope I haven't made an awful mistake.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@tehuti88 Have your doctors actually done cultures? You probably have a resistant strain that requires several forms of treatment over a longer period of time. Either way, I am sorry this is still causing you such misery. :squeeze


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> @tehuti88 Have your doctors actually done cultures? You probably have a resistant strain that requires several forms of treatment over a longer period of time. Either way, I am sorry this is still causing you such misery. :squeeze


All I know is they took a culture (yeast infection positive) and tested my blood for high sugar (I guess it wasn't high, because they merely put me on iron supplements--guess I was anemic). I hoped maybe the anemia had weakened my immune system and the iron would help, but I've been on it over two months and it's already affecting my digestion so I guess that wasn't the cause. I also thought they'd test my immunity somehow but I guess not. They never explained anything or suggested what to do after the Diflucan, aside from eating yogurt, and I think they were kind of joking because they figured the med would work.  I feel nauseated when I think of eating yogurt, not to mention I have no idea what kind.

The way the doctor described the Diflucan made it sound like the strongest medicine they have, since they prescribed me only two doses to be taken a few days apart and said it was supposed to flush this from my body...it had zero effect whatsoever. At least the suppositories clear it up for a few days, though it always comes back (and they're really messy). I read an article that said if one of these types of med (e. g., miconazole) doesn't work, then Diflucan probably won't either, because they're in the same class of drugs...not sure how often that's true, but it seems to be so in my case. 

I found one account from a woman who said the doctor "conized" her cervix and found "yeast plugs" an inch long, but apparently that was before over-the-counter meds, and she provided no further details about that. :|

The top reviews of this supplement mentioned only mild side effects like headaches, though the other stuff I read about die-off made it sound horrific (lots of pressure on the colon and kidneys, and mine are already iffy), plus there seems to be no way to differentiate between "I feel awful, it must be working" and "I feel awful, I should discontinue this." Thinking of calling the doctor next week and asking if this is a safe choice, though I know this'll just be another annoyance for my mother. :sigh She already thinks I'm a hypochondriac.

I'm glad I at least don't still have thrush, though I worry that as long as this is in me the thrush could come back.

Thanks for commiserating with my confused whining. :sigh


----------



## Steve French

I went for a hike today. Well, essentially I climbed a mountain. I wasn't quite ready for one like that. My legs, feet, ankles, knees, etc., just ache like hell. I got a stitch in my side at one point, then sneezed, and it feels like it tore something. The worst though was the mosquitos. Just swarms of them for hours at a time, and I forgot my bug dope. I'd go to scratch a bite and would kill one feasting in the same spot. It was brutal. Surprisingly though, I'm not seeing too many now after a few hours. 



The most disconcerting thing though is the rash I have developed. Two damn near identical patches on my lower back, inflamed, protruding, blotchy, red. Looks kind of like a mosquito bite actually, just 100x the size. No pain or itch though. Just looks rather strange and alarming. Probably from sweating and the pressure of my backpack. Still, puts me off. Can't help but think of some weird bug bite or reaction to some nice wild leafy greens.


----------



## Steve French

I just could not sleep last night after that hike. The adrenaline and cortisol levels were through the roof probably. If I had quit about halfway, I feel that I would now feel quite good, but I instead feel quite ragged. It's odd. My pulse is very faint and only about 50 bpm. Post-exercise hypotension I guess.


----------



## tehuti88

*finally has the time and strength to turn on the tablet...*



tehuti88 said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/Best-Candida-Cleanse-NON-GMO-Capsules/dp/B06XCDWH4G/
> 
> Time to try a quacky, "natural" solution to this...


Well...after spending all yesterday morning and early afternoon puking violently out of my mouth and nose and s***ting myself, and then the rest of the day first sitting on the hallway floor outside the teeny emergency waiting room puking into a medical bin (they put me in a wheelchair, took me to get my vitals, but had no bed yet so wheeled me right back to the waiting room and I went right back to sitting in the hallway puking) and then in an uncomfortable bed in a freezing room in the local hospital with a saline IV in my arm (IV kept getting pinched because it's only human to bend your arm a little when holding a pillow over your hernia, or trying to keep the blood flow going) and everyone taking samples (I even had to awkwardly pee into a container while lying down, and of course, urine dislikes defying gravity) and then informing me my white blood cell count was around twice that of normal and I must have some kind of infection in my urinary system (they ignored my feeble explanations about candida die-off, because hey, what would I know, I'm just the person who took the stuff), then getting home around ten at night (after I begged, begged, begged them for a Reglan prescription, since Zofran sucks) and finally being able to gingerly drink ice water (oh God was so thirsty but afraid of puking, and go fig the hospital doesn't have cranberry juice) and take off the adult diaper I'd had on all day (in between having to sit down and rest every few minutes, so weak)...I take it that quacky cures you buy on the Internet aren't for me.

As always, I'm in the minority of people who aren't helped by something. -_-

I hope my urine returns to normal soon...despite me thinking this isn't merely pouchitis or something, still, my urine is in bad shape like I have an infection...it was normal just yesterday morning a few hours before this all started, however...I hope it was just this stupid crap messing with my kidneys and colon like some sites said it might and that all the vomiting and crapping flushed it out of me. Not touching the remaining 56 days of this quacky junk. Apparently you have to nearly die of dehydration if you want to cure a yeast infection.

Funnest thing, I'm now on an antibiotic, and those are such joy for yeast infections. :roll

Have to go to the bathroom now because stuff is still oozing out of me somehow... ;_; ...and take a nausea pill (not Reglan :cry ) and hope it works.


----------



## llodell88

legs aren't bothering me as much but getting fatter, also woke up feeling bloated, like pms, except i'm nowhere near there. i guess getting fatter is preferable to not sleeping and having RLS.


----------



## Kevin001

2 months sick free, so far so good.


----------



## Steve French

My throat is sore as all ****. Hot liquids, water, lozenges, nothing seems to be helping. No other cold or flu symptoms though. Maybe I just burnt it smoking last night. Irritating, I tell you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope my script lasts until I can find some money to buy as much CBD herb and/or herb oil as possible to hold me over until legalization


----------



## Steve French

Well, my sore throat has gotten much worse, and added to itself a racking chest cough. It ****ing hurts. Every time I cough it just radiates pain through my torso and shoulders. I can't seem to get enough liquids in, and I can't sleep worth a ****. When I lay down, it just gets worse. It almost reminds me of the last time I got bronchitis. Ugh.


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> I just could not sleep last night after that hike. The adrenaline and cortisol levels were through the roof probably. If I had quit about halfway, I feel that I would now feel quite good, but I instead feel quite ragged. It's odd. My pulse is very faint and only about 50 bpm. Post-exercise hypotension I guess.


That muscle recovery, always makes it hard for me to sleep. Partly because of the pain, but I suspect it messes with some basic brain chemicals like you mentioned.


----------



## llodell88

i wonder if i should eat spinach because when i eating spinach all day i got really sick and was having all those weird sleep problems, leg problems, just lots of weird stuff. Just assumed I was sensitive to drugs, then supplements, i think its possible certain foods could have started causing me problems especially if its like getting a megadose of a vitamin

987% dv of vitamin k?

probably should keep this stuff to myself, doctors are gonna be pissed off if i say spinach made me sick.


----------



## Chevy396

llodell88 said:


> i wonder if i should eat spinach because when i eating spinach all day i got really sick and was having all those weird sleep problems, leg problems, just lots of weird stuff. Just assumed I was sensitive to drugs, then supplements, i think its possible certain foods could have started causing me problems especially if its like getting a megadose of a vitamin
> 
> 987% dv of vitamin k?
> 
> probably should keep this stuff to myself, doctors are gonna be pissed off if i say spinach made me sick.


Try it again without any other possible causes and see if your stomach is still upset. This is science.


----------



## Steve French

This blister on my foot is still going strong after just about 9 days now. Doesn't appear to be decreasing in size, though the pain has gone away. I don't know, I'm thinking about popping the ****er. It has to be damn near healed under there. The position of it is a right pain in the dick, and I have some more hiking and running to do. I know it's not technically what you are supposed to do, but I feel it would lead to faster healing, if not a bit of scarring.


----------



## roxslide

Was doing pretty good this week on dieting but today I showed up to see my bro and brought lunch for both of us. Turns out he's gone with his dad so I didn't know what to do... so I ate both our lunches since I didn't have any way to store them and didn't want to basically throw my money in the trash. Mucho regret. Had a pretty good calorie deficit yesterday though so I guess I'm ok but ugh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

roxslide said:


> Was doing pretty good this week on dieting but today I showed up to see my bro and brought lunch for both of us. Turns out he's gone with his dad so I didn't know what to do... so I ate both our lunches since I didn't have any way to store them and didn't want to basically throw my money in the trash. Mucho regret. Had a pretty good calorie deficit yesterday though so I guess I'm ok but ugh.


 No biggie. The main thing is not to let a little slip get you into a cycle. I find that when I have those slips I just roll with it and work out a little harder for the next few days. I usually don't actually gain weight from those slips so it's only bad if I keep doing it day after day.


----------



## Steve French

I'm gripped with a great paranoia. I mean, I'm mostly fine now. I've got a bit of a headache, a bit of stomach upset, and I am fairly tired. I would attribute those to sleeping poorly last night, drinking three beers this afternoon, and medication side effects. It's just made me anxious that it might be something else, or spiral a bit. I don't need to be waking up tomorrow with another illness, or having one of those (quite rare) periods of fatigue that I have had. Those, I believe, were due to lacking some vitamin/mineral, or an electrolyte balance or something. I was pretty out of it for a few days though and do not wish to re-enact the experience.


----------



## Kevin001

Think I might have a ringworm on my hand.....yeah.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Think I might have a ringworm on my hand.....yeah.


Who did you get it from? Related to the acne meds you are taking?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Who did you get it from? Related to the acne meds you are taking?


Idk I think its related? Never had one on my hand before :stu


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure why I sweat so much ugh


----------



## Wanderlust26

I do want to cut back on sugar for healthier looking skin but a part of me doesn't because then that's one less thing for me to enjoy, and there are only a few things I enjoy in this life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to eat more fruit


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh this ringworm thing seems to be spreading despite the cream. Hopefully being off accutane in 2 days will help idk.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Herb to help me sleep properly...


----------



## coeur_brise

Some side effects may include: fever, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, morbid obesity, hypochondria, and in rare cases, the heebie jeebies. Call your doctor if you experience worsening symptoms or a sudden outbreak of Ebola. Don't call your doctor if it doesn't work, he'll just prescribe something that may cause nothing at all. Get Depressaway now... Feel better at some point eventually!  

... um, Maybe I should give clinical studies more credit.


----------



## llodell88

need to keep track of menstrual cycles better, i think i was 37 days apart but i need to start it down somewhere since i can't remember. farther apart than it should be even farther apart than before that year where i had weird pattern going on with my cycles from the seasons changing. also PMSing hard, but whatever, crying feels good, feels better when people aren't worrying about you crying but that's life. Normal cycle for me was 35 days, even though average is 28.

I need to go to the doctor but I feel like I'd rather just die, I think its gamble like it's 50/50 chance it will help me or hurt me more, and i'd rather just die than bring all this stuff up again anyway.

I really hate doctors right now even though I've barely ever been to any, just psychiatrists, dentists, I should at least go to the dentist I guess, not think dentists are too bad at least, probably was dangerous when I was more sensitive to drugs. If I went to the doctor and they notice something wrong me my heart or something like that, I wouldn't tell them what happened to me with all those drugs and supplements, I'd rather just pretend it didnt happen, they probably wouldn't believe me anyway so what good would that do.


----------



## roxslide

ugh my period hit me hard this month. I had to sleep like 16 hours to get through the experience. It's just so much worse when I wake from the pain for some reason, so I grabbed my heating pad, took some medicine and convulsed in pain for an hour or so until I feel asleep again. Anyway at least the worst is over now, jeez.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What the hell am I allergic to that my nose leaks like a loose faucet? I went through 2 boxes of Kleenex


----------



## Kevin001

Really hope my acne doesn't come back.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate pills but I seriously need to buy allergy pills


----------



## roxslide

My psyche gave me 10mg propranolol to take for panic attacks, specifically for exam panic attacks. I had a panic attack last night so I took it for the first time and omg. I could not sleep until 5 am because I felt so nauseous and also just had a horrible stomach ache. Helped my panic attack though. Even through the next day I felt nauseous and my stomach hurt. But I have an exam coming up and I'm currently trying to decide if I should try again or just have a panic attack instead (and fail, I failed my last exam because of a panic attack).


----------



## llodell88

My legs aren't bothering me at night since I got in this place so all the more reason no to go home. Still worried about stuff. Don't even know what hotel to go to tomorrow. Hope I don't end up homeless. Hate the thought of working outside home. Hate the idea I might not be employable. Scary.


----------



## Steve French

I was quite fine one moment, the next, all tired, anxious, and feeling a general top to bottom malaise. My head feels like a badger's arse. Fairly disconcerting.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not getting sick.


----------



## Steve French

I have a sore throat again. Not particularly bad or anything, however, this is just like the last time I got sick. Could be from the reefer smoke, or from the soldering. Hopefully. I just recovered from a bad illness, I can't be out of action again.


----------



## 8888

I need to weigh myself. My blood sugar has been higher but last I checked I lost weight so I'm hoping it's still down so my endocrinologist can't blame my eating habits. I've been eating the same way I had been prior so I don't think it's from my diet, I think perhaps my psych drugs are messing it up.


----------



## tehuti88

The Activia seemed to help my digestion (stupid ****ing antibiotic), but not my yeast problem. Guess it's time to see the doctor again. :sigh


----------



## llodell88

I just had the same tampon in me for a week, or over maybe, no wonder I've been worrying about stinking. I hope I don't get toxic shock syndrome lol. First time I've done something like that I started having periods in 18 or 19 years.


----------



## Red2N

llodell88 said:


> I just had the same tampon in me for a week, or over maybe, no wonder I've been worrying about stinking. I hope I don't get toxic shock syndrome lol. First time I've done something like that I started having periods in 18 or 19 years.


Oh sht. A week?! I'm paranoid if I leave one in for an hour past the recommended time. Just familiarise yourself with the symptoms of TSS, but chances are you'll be alright.


----------



## Cascades

I gotta stop with all these energy drinks, damn :um


----------



## Kevin001

Scalp is feeling sensitive ugh


----------



## Steve French

I hurt my shoulder somehow doing front squats. The pain has lasted for a few days now. I figured it was d.o.m.s based on the pain only starting the next day, but I don't know. It seems to not be the muscle, but the joint itself. It kind of goes down that line where your shoulder connects to your chest, and the pain radiates through much of the length of my arm now and again. I ran a whole series of home tests, and couldn't find a position that caused the pain. It is just constant, and dull, and not effected by much. Doing the tests and stretching the area feels kind of like it helped though.


I was just in a real good groove of working out. I hope to hell this fades soon. I have missed a couple already. I wish it wasn't such a hassle to see a doctor around here.


----------



## Wanderlust26

For about 5 days straight I've been having nothing but greasy foods and cocktails. Now I'm feeling slow mentally and physically.


----------



## Evo1114

Hives. Everywhere. They disappear from one place and then pop up in another spot. I wonder if I should be concerned. Although I guess it only has been one day. Pretty sure it was an allergic reaction to this inhaler the doc prescribed me to treat some lung inflammation from over-exposure to dust (from doing some cabling in the ceiling). Also coughing A LOT less when I DON'T use the inhaler.


----------



## Steve French

My shoulder pain mostly went away, but then I held my arm in an odd position for a little bit yesterday and it returned, albeit quite mildly. I figured **** it, I can only do serious injury to myself, and went to the gym and hit the upper body hard. Didn't hurt at all afterwards. Now the pain has returned just a bit more the next day. Still kind of mildish. Maybe it is just cumulative delayed onset muscle soreness. I suppose I'll find out when I hit the upper body again on tuesday.


----------



## Steve French

I'm feeling awfully tired today. I slept seven hours instead of eight, and I also had a cup of coffee earlier. I think both could have an effect. I seem to function so much better with a lot of sleep. Hard to believe all those years I slept 5-6 hours a night. No wonder I was having so much trouble. Then again, maybe it was the cumulative exercise, or the consecutive doses of ritalin. I wish I had an in house doctor like a celebrity, but then I'd be hooked up to a constant benzo drip in one arm and bennies in the other.


----------



## Steve French

Got this sensation on the right side of my neck, just below my ear and back of my jawbone. It's hard to describe. It's kind of like when the dentist pokes around in your cavity before the freezing sets in. Not really pain. More like an electric jolt of strange uncomfortableness. Really quite offputting. Scares the piss out of me really. Comes and goes lately. Sticks around, going off and on, for five to ten minutes and then takes off, only to reappear another day or two after. Just the area it is in ****s with me bad. I start thinking about all sorts of nasty ****.


----------



## komorikun

My ear canal hurts. Think I've been having a low grade outer ear infection for years now. Feels especially bad today.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Hope you feel better!


So far so good as far as acne returning.


----------



## Steve French

Just about had myself a panic attack. It's been a long time since I felt anything like that, and it was quite a disturbing feeling. I brought it upon myself, no doubt. I was feeling a bit ill, then put myself in a stressful situation. Suddenly I was feeling anxious and dizzy and miserable. Managed to pull myself back from a freakout at the last minute. Still, feel kind of awful, like I always did from a situation like that. These things linger. Maybe I am ill. Just felt nauseous earlier, now I feel nauseous and fatigued. Felt pretty good in the morning till I drank that coffee. Usually it doesn't set me off. Haven't drank it on an empty stomach for some time though. Gotta be real careful I guess, in the future, to make sure I can maintain stability. Such is the life.


----------



## Kevin001

Nose feels funny, hope I don't get full blown sick.


----------



## SofaKing

Thankfully feeling better than I've been in a long time. Glad that my foot issue resolved (Gout assumed). Just wish I'd do more with myself than be a sofa king.


----------



## SofaKing

Oh perfect...just had a barber note something that could be alopecia. I needed that like a hole in the head....or hair as it might be.


----------



## Evo1114

Now Day 14 of this nasty cough. Who knew dust could eff you up so bad. At least the hives have been staying away last 2 days. And at least the cough isn't constant anymore. Only REALLY bad when I first wake up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Evo1114 said:


> Now Day 14 of this nasty cough. Who knew dust could eff you up so bad. At least the hives have been staying away last 2 days. And at least the cough isn't constant anymore. Only REALLY bad when I first wake up.


 I have been thinking of painting my bedroom walls with gloss paint so I can periodically wash them about as clean as you can get anything. But painting itself is a massive job. Doing it was non-standard paint and making it look good would even be harder.

I seem to be pretty sensitive to dust as well. I noticed whenever I'm doing anything that stirs up dust in my room I get a horrendous headache shortly thereafter.


----------



## mt moyt

there is something wrong with my knee. Its been hurting for months now, ever since i started playing basketball. i think the pain started in March.

But i didnt even play all that much, like 9 times a month. Now my left knee hurts whenever i put the slightest strain on it. ive stopped playing basketball, and it still wont go away. its been months. running (for the bus lol), climbing stairs, do a layup or 2 and the pain comes back really fast.

The weird thing is if i run through the pain, it subsides while im active. but the next day, even walking becomes painful. And i dont even do anything active! I do squats at the gym but it doesnt really strain my knee, so that can't be it. It has to be basketball because i always jump off my left leg to layup and its my left knee thats hurting.

i feel it hurting a bit now as i sit cross legged. i've actually gotten used to a very mild ache from it, so that I think it aches more than i realise


----------



## komorikun

I need to find some type of needle. Something good for popping a cyst.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I need to find some type of needle. Something good for popping a cyst.


 What about a thumbtack? I used to have thus huge lump on the sole of my left foot that I thought was a tumor. I had it for years after I stepped on a broken bottle in a creek as a kid.

Anyway, I still had that thing when I was like 30 and I was tired of it (it kind of made walking uncomfortable). I finally came to the conclusion it was probably filled with fluid and so I stuck it with a thumbtack one day. Nothing happened right away (as I recall). It was rather painful and might have bled some. Gradually, over the next so many months, it slowly started to go away. Now there is just the smallest lump and the scar from the huge cut from where I stepped on the broken glass. I wouldn't be surprised if there's still a shard of glass in there.:lol


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh keep feeling weird wake up with semi stuffy nose and ears a little red. But this sambucol has been keeping me sick free so far. Hmm I'll drink more water see what happens.


----------



## tehuti88

Forgot to mention that yesterday that staple that's been poking out of my stoma FINALLY came out. That thing's been peeking out of there for over a year now, I remember trying to show it to my surgeon and wondering if they should remove it. I peed out a couple of other staples long ago (nobody had bothered to inform me this sort of thing would happen, so that was really freaky the first time), but this one persisted in sticking around. The past month or so I noticed half of it was completely loose, and I tried a couple of times to gently pull it out with tweezers, but the other half remained firmly embedded in the stoma passage wall so I didn't want to tear anything and maybe get an infection. I could feel it scrape the side of the catheter when I'd put it in :x and it actually hurt a little bit when I'd dab off the stoma.

Well, yesterday I pulled the catheter out and checked the eyelet to make sure it was clear of mucus and saw something small and dark lurking in there. :O Could it be?? I had to poke around a bit before a teeny staple popped out. I then checked my stoma and there was nothing there anymore. FINALLY.

I wonder how many more are lurking in there. :/


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What about a thumbtack? I used to have thus huge lump on the sole of my left foot that I thought was a tumor. I had it for years after I stepped on a broken bottle in a creek as a kid.
> 
> Anyway, I still had that thing when I was like 30 and I was tired of it (it kind of made walking uncomfortable). I finally came to the conclusion it was probably filled with fluid and so I stuck it with a thumbtack one day. Nothing happened right away (as I recall). It was rather painful and might have bled some. Gradually, over the next so many months, it slowly started to go away. Now there is just the smallest lump and the scar from the huge cut from where I stepped on the broken glass. I wouldn't be surprised if there's still a shard of glass in there.:lol


Might work. Will have to sterilize it first. It's going to be pretty bloody since it's the head. The head gets lots of blood flow, unlike the foot. I can't be delicate with it though. Inside the cyst is not some watery substance, it's more like a thick paste I believe. So I will have to push on it to push all the "paste" out.....not for the fainthearted. Then from what I've read online that often the sac inside the cyst will fill up again. Ideally, I'd go to a doctor and they'd remove the sac.


----------



## MyMassage

Feeling relaxed after getting foot massage


----------



## johu78

I am having sleeping problem and want to take a long sleep at right time.


----------



## Kevin001

Face feels warm...ear is bothering me.....and nose feels weird.....great.


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder if I have a cashew intolerance. Twice I've eaten a bunch and felt cruddy/had intestinal issues the next day. -_- My dad said he can't tolerate them, either. (We both also don't have gallbladders. Maybe that's related?)

Too bad since they taste so nice, and almonds (which my dad _can_ tolerate) are too hard for my teeth. Oh well. They're pricey anyway. Guess I'll have to try peanuts instead. I eat lots of peanut butter products without an issue so I don't think I have a problem there.

It makes no sense IMO to have a problem with one particular nut but I'm no food expert.

...

BRB have to go to the bathroom again. :x


----------



## SofaKing

tehuti88 said:


> I wonder if I have a cashew intolerance. Twice I've eaten a bunch and felt cruddy/had intestinal issues the next day. -_- My dad said he can't tolerate them, either. (We both also don't have gallbladders. Maybe that's related?)
> 
> Too bad since they taste so nice, and almonds (which my dad _can_ tolerate) are too hard for my teeth. Oh well. They're pricey anyway. Guess I'll have to try peanuts instead. I eat lots of peanut butter products without an issue so I don't think I have a problem there.
> 
> It makes no sense IMO to have a problem with one particular nut but I'm no food expert.
> 
> ...
> 
> BRB have to go to the bathroom again. :x


Peanuts are legumes, not nuts. That's part of the differentiation.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> I wonder if I have a cashew intolerance. Twice I've eaten a bunch and felt cruddy/had intestinal issues the next day. -_- My dad said he can't tolerate them, either. (We both also don't have gallbladders. Maybe that's related?)
> 
> Too bad since they taste so nice, and almonds (which my dad _can_ tolerate) are too hard for my teeth. Oh well. They're pricey anyway. Guess I'll have to try peanuts instead. I eat lots of peanut butter products without an issue so I don't think I have a problem there.
> 
> It makes no sense IMO to have a problem with one particular nut but I'm no food expert.


 I love walnuts. I also love cashews but I don't eat them often because like all nuts, they're pricey. It's the kind of thing that when I get them home and I munch down a handful of them I'm like "Oh boy! This is gonna be an expensive night!". I'll wake up with the munchies and not even know what I'm doing and eat half the bag. Next day, I wake up and I'm devastated that I ate 10 dollars worth of nuts and can't even remember the joy.


----------



## Evo1114

Day #20 of my 'illness'. Went back to urgent care (AGAIN) to see what they thought. The doctor said my lungs sounded worse than any lungs she has ever listened to before in her practice (granted, she appeared to only be in her 20's, but still). So I just decided to get the damn steroid medication (prednisone) and deal with the diabetes side effects for the next few days. She said it was the ONLY thing that would make the bronchitis go away at this point. Still awaiting the magical moment that might happen when I let out a big cough and get a mouthful of glorious chunky greenish-yellowish mucus. I'm thinking it will feel like an orgasm.


----------



## llodell88

felt like i was ggoing to pass out for around 60 seconds and everthing was going up and down and left and right, vision sort of messed up, panic attack i guess who knows, actually felt less panicky than the ones i had before but it was more severe off balance feeling that didnt fix as quickly or as easily with changing breathing. maybe should stop taking gaba supplement, probably causing them when more easily when i dont take them, felt panicky at the library all of a sudden too. hate that feeling iike you know you're going pass out but all of a sudden don't.

felt really sick and nauseous right before it happened too, but i felt like it was more of psychological thing, because i can literally puke if im upset enough, i get nauseous easily when i feel hurt.

im always worried about having a stroke or something when that happens to me. my heart was pounding really bad after i lied down inside the motel i'm in but not that bad when this happened or at all. its a sensation in my head mostly.


----------



## SofaKing

I don't want to be sober and face my current reality, but I don't want the ill health effects from drinking or even comfort eating.

It's just so raw right now...and can't ease the pain.


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> I don't want to be sober and face my current reality, but I don't want the ill health effects from drinking or even comfort eating.
> 
> It's just so raw right now...and can't ease the pain.


I know the feeling. I don't even keep comfort food in the house, so when I get stressed I overeat cheese sandwiches. It's sad.


----------



## komorikun

SofaKing said:


> I don't want to be sober and face my current reality, but I don't want the ill health effects from drinking or even comfort eating.
> 
> It's just so raw right now...and can't ease the pain.


I guess you could take up one of those crazy sports and get high off the adrenaline. Think those people are called *weekend warriors*. Work a boring office job during the week and then go nuts on the weekends with sports.

Like mountain climbing, snow boarding, sky diving. Or even running. I've heard of runners that end up destroying their joints and their feet but they still keep running cause they are addicted to it. Sometimes I see those super duper skinny people running and I wonder if they are addicted.

I'm too lazy for all that, so it's alcohol, weed, and small doses of candy for me. Plus many of those types of sports are expensive.


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> I know the feeling. I don't even keep comfort food in the house, so when I get stressed I overeat cheese sandwiches. It's sad.


Yeah...my cupboard and fridge only contains stuff I don't find comforting enough to binge on.

I could make a bagel, I guess, but that's the extent of an indulgence.

I have pasta and sauce, but refuse to make it.

I can't even have peanut butter around.

I'm within 2 blocks of any cuisine I could walk to as well as bars, so I don't go out.

I'm my own prisoner and warden.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> I guess you could take up one of those crazy sports and get high off the adrenaline. Think those people are called *weekend warriors*. Work a boring office job during the week and then go nuts on the weekends with sports.
> 
> Like mountain climbing, snow boarding, sky diving. Or even running. I've heard of runners that end up destroying their joints and their feet but they still keep running cause they are addicted to it. Sometimes I see those super duper skinny people running and I wonder if they are addicted.
> 
> I'm too lazy for all that, so it's alcohol, weed, and small doses of candy for me. Plus many of those types of sports are expensive.


Yeah...exercise addiction would be nice. I can't run anymore unless I get an orthopedic solution. I have a bike, but a bit annoying to ride in the city.

I'm an elevator ride to a nice gym in the building, but still not yet motivated.

All good ideas, though.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm honestly starting to wonder if I'm developing narcolepsy. :| I don't dare even bring it up with my parents or anyone else, however, because of course that'd make me a hypochondriac.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to order some oil, start sleeping better, & start stretching as soon as I get in from work


----------



## scooby

Anyone else love not sleeping? It's the greatest. I haven't slept since Wednesday night. It's currently Saturday afternoon.


----------



## scooby

scooby said:


> Anyone else love not sleeping? It's the greatest. I haven't slept since Wednesday night. It's currently Saturday afternoon.


Yay slept for 20 hours. Would be asleep for longer but my brother called and said he's visiting.


----------



## JerryAndSports

My feet have been hurtinggg i don't know if it's because I'm finally working out again or my feet are just too big (size 14) lol...


----------



## Steve French

Got up for a piss, laid back down and damn, just instantly felt awful. Pain in my stomach, side, shoulder, arm. I started thinking some sort of heart trouble, because I am a paranoid *******, and my gut issues often seem to extend to my chest.. Of course, that damn near lead to a panic attack. I think it was just my digestive system, from the awful food and that one beer, in combination with soreness from exercise. Sure set me on edge though. I am quite sensitive to my health, if my constant posting in this thread was no indication. Glad it ain't near the full blown hypochondria I've experienced in the past. I was in a damn near constant state of anxiety and that made me feel awful, which in turn made me feel even more anxious. Got stuck in that negative feedback loop for some time. I still got aspirin on hand at all times though.


----------



## Barakiel

I made the rare move of taking all of my daily prescribed doses of adderall, and now I'm wondering if I'll be able to get any sleep tonight.

These past few weeks I've had the problem where, every 4-5 days, there's bound to be a night where I simply _cannot_ catch any sleep whatsoever, at least not until later in the morning. I always end up feeling awful - soreness, sweaty & itchy skin, weird 'fever' dreams, etc. I seem to have induced this myself tonight, so I guess I'll try to make the best of it.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I cannot get fitting footwear, it's a major headache. I don't know if something is wrong with my feet, but the back of the shoe always feels too hard and gives me blisters. 

Idk, are my shoes too big and there's too much movement that causes the friction? Do my feet sweat too much and hence the blisters? Is something wrong with my gait (podiatrist said that's not the case) or my bones? Who knows. Meanwhile I'm wasting money on pairs of shoes that I then cannot wear...


----------



## Steve French

I was having a bit of trouble breathing from the occasional cigarette or joint. It conflicted with my gyming and my running, so I started taking my preventative asthma medication again. Strangely enough, since then, even though I haven't taken my nasal spray lately, I haven't been experiencing my chronic rhinitis nearly as much. Maybe my nose troubles extended from my asthma in some weird way.


----------



## tea111red

Autophagy.


----------



## llodell88

had a headache and couldn't find ibuprofen. tomorrow. still need contacts, haven't taken these out in a while. lately i am having a lot of problems, with like blocking all these urges to avoid things that make me anxious, i guess it is just the stress, hopefully i can get on the ball. i need to call my mother but i am terrified of being alone with her still and i don't want to go back to that hell house either.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mittelschmerz.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I nearly fainted today from the heat and dehydration. I cannot wait until this summer is over.


----------



## Kevin001

Still a little worried about my acne returning.


----------



## stratsp

having frequent pains in my chest.... hoping and praying it is because of gastric


----------



## tea111red

I like that I found this stress/B vitamin pill that also has some other vitamins in it for $1 (30 day supply). Not sure how much or well these vitamins are being absorbed, though, lol. I guess time will tell?


----------



## tehuti88

Diflucan again. :/ Now once a day for a week.

I don't imagine it making any difference this time around, either.


----------



## Kevin001

Got a stuffy nose this morning ugh


----------



## PandaBearx

Trying to cut back on coffee/caffeine for my anxiety, skin, bones, etc. Already notice a difference, I wouldn't say the anxiety isn't there just I'm not as fast-paced and jittery, more relaxed I guess. I do have to invest in some decaf for my days off though.

Also I didn't used to religiously take multi-vitamins, it was more of a once in a while, but I'm trying to take them daily now. Specifically calcium.


----------



## Ekardy

Yoga and meditation is working so far, I've noticed a difference in my demeanor in the morning. 
Have to start drinking more water, bleh.


----------



## tea111red

Eyebrows have grown back a lot and hair is not falling out as much since taking biotin (it seems like 5,000 mcg is the right dose for me). Maybe eating more protein, too, but I think the biotin is mostly responsible for the hair growing back/staying in more.


----------



## Kevin001

Think I have a new mole by my ear ugh


----------



## Barakiel

A while back I learned that there's a special relationship between the brain and the gut and it seemed a little weird, almost grotesque, but it actually makes a whole lot of sense now.


----------



## Lonelyguy

Last week I experienced vertigo for the first time. It scared the hell out of me because I've never experienced anything like it before. The doctor told me it should eventually go away on its own but one week later its still happening. It sucks. I don't know how many times I've lost my balance and fallen over when I knelt down and the spinning sensation makes me nauseous.


----------



## 0589471

Lonelyguy said:


> Last week I experienced vertigo for the first time. It scared the hell out of me because I've never experienced anything like it before. The doctor told me it should eventually go away on its own but one week later its still happening. It sucks. I don't know how many times I've lost my balance and fallen over when I knelt down and the spinning sensation makes me nauseous.


That's scary!! I have experienced it too, on more than one occasion. the first time I was terrified. You get up and just everything is upside down, I fell over and just couldn't get up. I had inner ear issues and my doctor stated once you get vertigo you're more likely to get it again. There's not much you can do but wait for it to go. It sucks to have to call out of work because of it. Even certain movements can trigger it and it's not fun. I'm sorry.


----------



## Lonelyguy

Yeah I had to leave work early last week because I kept getting dizzy and felt like throwing up. Now that I know what it is its not really scary, just incredibly annoying and frustrating. I hope it goes away but I'm not too optimistic after a week of putting up with this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Should be interesting to finally try this high concentration pure CBD oil, wonder if it’ll help my physical anxiety symptoms.

Also, my sleep is so ****ed when I don’t have any herb


----------



## Kevin001

Gotta get this stomach issue under control.


----------



## stratsp

Ahh the most hated chest pains return......I don't what bothers me more the pain or the fear in my head


I am also starting to get scared of coughing pains a ton in my balls


----------



## copper

Lonelyguy said:


> Yeah I had to leave work early last week because I kept getting dizzy and felt like throwing up. Now that I know what it is its not really scary, just incredibly annoying and frustrating. I hope it goes away but I'm not too optimistic after a week of putting up with this.


My mom has been having this problem for two weeks. Doctor can't find a reason.


----------



## komorikun

Wonder if people who use non-fluoride toothpaste are similar to anti-vaxxers.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Wonder if people who use non-fluoride toothpaste are similar to anti-vaxxers.


 I don't know but when they end up with bad teeth they'll regret it.


----------



## coeur_brise

Uh oh. Here comes the rain again, the rain of bloody terror. The time when it comes like a monsoon of feminine long-suffering. When it looks like Pennywise has been in the bathroom and in the toilet. And in the disposable diapers and the hygienic plugs of bleached cotton. Oh, to have a womb. yay.


----------



## Kevin001

Woke up with scratchy throat..hopefully its nothing.


----------



## komorikun

coeur_brise said:


> Uh oh. Here comes the rain again, the rain of bloody terror. The time when it comes like a monsoon of feminine long-suffering. When it looks like Pennywise has been in the bathroom and in the toilet. And in the disposable diapers and the hygienic plugs of bleached cotton. Oh, to have a womb. yay.


I always thought the toilet water looked more like Koolaid. Pads are definitely like diapers though. I don't know how some women leave the house with those things on. In certain countries pads reign supreme. Even in tropical countries. Must get pretty stinky.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> I always thought the toilet water looked more Koolaid.


 omg I never thought of that


----------



## Kevin001

Bought 5 bottles of sambucol for $66. Thats a deal!


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Diflucan again. :/ Now once a day for a week.
> 
> I don't imagine it making any difference this time around, either.


Week of Diflucan made no difference. Guess it's time to call the gynecologist. He's a guy, and he seems to be big into health/nutrition, and I don't like interacting with people like that. :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My diet is horrendous, despite the fact that I’m skinny.

Also, I’m amazed all CBD oils aren’t made at this concentration, anything lower than this would do nothing for me


----------



## Kevin001

I better not be getting sick.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I better not be getting sick.


Man, your immune system....more antioxidants!!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My right leg is unbelievably sore for no apparent reason. It's been sore for several days now. I thought it might have been from fixing the sink drain but I think it was hurting before that.


----------



## tea111red

https://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/20-common-foods-most-antioxidants


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Man, your immune system....more antioxidants!!!


I haven't been sick since April because of sambucol . Hoping I'm good now but idk.


----------



## tea111red

I should buy some watercress...

https://www.cdc.gov/pcd/issues/2014/13_0390.htm

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/285412.php


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> I should buy some watercress...
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/pcd/issues/2014/13_0390.htm
> 
> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/285412.php


You should, apparently it;s one of the most nutrient dense foods there is.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I haven't been sick since April because of sambucol . Hoping I'm good now but idk.


Is that stuff made up of Elderberries? I guess they have a lot of antioxidants...makes sense why it's helped. Hopefully it keeps working.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> You should, apparently it;s one of the most nutrient dense foods there is.


Haha...

If it's too "expensive" I'm just going to keep going w/ spinach till I'm less broke.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Is that stuff made up of Elderberries? I guess they have a lot of antioxidants...makes sense why it's helped. Hopefully it keeps working.


Black elderberries, zinc, and vitamin C . I eat 2 gummies a day lol.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> Haha...
> 
> If it's too "expensive" I'm just going to keep going w/ spinach till I'm less broke.


It probably is, I've never bought it. I usually just go for spinach as well.


----------



## Korcari

I read recently that too much spinach can cause kidney stones. 
Not sure how accurate that is. :serious:

I'm waiting on results from a biopsy. 
And tbfh I'm more worried about answering the phone than the results;


----------



## komorikun

I wonder why someone who is suicidal or someone who plans on offing themselves long before they grow old would care about their health. Like why exercise, eat healthy, or go to the doctor/dentist if you don't plan on living long?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I wonder why someone who is suicidal or someone who plans on offing themselves long before they grow old would care about their health. Like why exercise, eat healthy, or go to the doctor/dentist if you don't plan on living long?


 Maybe it's choice.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> I wonder why someone who is suicidal or someone who plans on offing themselves long before they grow old would care about their health. Like why exercise, eat healthy, or go to the doctor/dentist if you don't plan on living long?


For me it's largely about minimizing pain and discomfort in the time I have left, since I'm not sure how long it is. (And to be honest, I don't want to die. I just can't envision being able to stay alive.)

There are certain things that make me think, why bother with this, though. Like the surgery I already went through. And I'd really rather have dental implants (even if I have to save for them) rather than dentures or keeping my teeth, and LASIK surgery instead of glasses. At least my bladder surgery was more "necessary" because without it, I wanted my life to be over already. But those other ones are expensive, fancy, "unnecessary" procedures, and with the way my life is going, it just seems like they'd be a huge waste of time and resources. :/


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe it's choice.


You could say that about anything.

Why does Bob not shove a cucumber up his butt everyday? 
-It's a lifestyle choice.



tehuti88 said:


> For me it's largely about minimizing pain and discomfort in the time I have left, since I'm not sure how long it is. (And to be honest, I don't want to die. I just can't envision being able to stay alive.)
> 
> There are certain things that make me think, why bother with this, though. Like the surgery I already went through. And I'd really rather have dental implants (even if I have to save for them) rather than dentures or keeping my teeth, and LASIK surgery instead of glasses. At least my bladder surgery was more "necessary" because without it, I wanted my life to be over already. But those other ones are expensive, fancy, "unnecessary" procedures, and with the way my life is going, it just seems like they'd be a huge waste of time and resources. :/


I guess that makes sense if you are have a health problem that causes discomfort.


----------



## tea111red

Korcari said:


> I read recently that too much spinach can cause kidney stones.
> Not sure how accurate that is. :serious:
> 
> I'm waiting on results from a biopsy.
> And tbfh I'm more worried about answering the phone than the results;


Yeah...I heard that, too. I try to be more conscious of my spinach (and other foods high in oxalates) intake now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> You could say that about anything.
> 
> Why does Bob not shove a cucumber up his butt everyday?
> -It's a lifestyle choice.


 :lol

Well, that's not exactly what I meant.

Let's say someone intends to commit suicide in a year. This person decides there's no point in looking after themselves in the meantime because (they reason) they're going to be dead in a year anyway.

OK. Now what if they have a stroke six months into that year and end up bedridden unable to move for a decade all because they didn't take care of what remained of their health until they get through that year?

Who is Bob and why does he want to shove a cucumber up his butt (I have it on good authority that's bad for Bob's butt)? :lol


----------



## tea111red

komorikun said:


> I wonder why someone who is suicidal or someone who plans on offing themselves long before they grow old would care about their health. Like why exercise, eat healthy, or go to the doctor/dentist if you don't plan on living long?


People w/ mental issues have mood swings.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> People w/ mental issues have mood swings.


 Doesn't everyone have mood swings? :con


----------



## tea111red

WillYouStopDave said:


> Doesn't everyone have mood swings? :con


Yes. I guess I posted a stupid answer to a stupid question. The issue is complex.


----------



## llodell88

i had a headache last night and took some ibuprofen and didn't really notice anything from it so i guess i am still improving. i mean it helped my headache but no negative side effects. i mean if i think i about it maybe my mouth is a little dry, i don't know. don't notice urinating too much or too little. today i took a long nap. i think i wake up too early maybe just naturally, took early for me anyway.


----------



## kivi

The doctor I saw on this Friday said that I have fibromyalgia. Though, I will see a professor on rheumatology to make it clear.


----------



## komorikun

I really hate this whole having to wait 30 minutes to brush your teeth after drinking something acidic.

https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/05/21/really-never-brush-your-teeth-immediately-after-a-meal/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I really hate this whole having to wait 30 minutes to brush your teeth after drinking something acidic.
> 
> https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/05/21/really-never-brush-your-teeth-immediately-after-a-meal/


 I didn't know that for a long time. Probably one reason why baking soda is a popular ingredient in toothpaste. It's abrasive (so kind of not good for teeth) but it also neutralizes acid.


----------



## SofaKing

Chest pains...well this might solve my problems.


----------



## Kevin001

Still been feeling funny.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Week of Diflucan made no difference. Guess it's time to call the gynecologist. He's a guy, and he seems to be big into health/nutrition, and I don't like interacting with people like that. :sigh


While they test my cultures, I now get to stick acidophilus pills up my hoohah every night for a week. :/


----------



## Blue Dino

My hypochondria has returned and is telling me I might have diverticulitis. Been obsessively looking over it and some of my symptoms match. However, it seems like they vary so differently with person to person. So paranoid.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I didn't know that for a long time. Probably one reason why baking soda is a popular ingredient in toothpaste. It's abrasive (so kind of not good for teeth) but it also neutralizes acid.


Hm.. I guess rinsing with water mix with baking soda right after eating something acidic might be a good approach.


----------



## Kevin001

Still feeling like I'm on the verge of sickness.


----------



## llodell88

Blue Dino said:


> My hypochondria has returned and is telling me I might have diverticulitis. Been obsessively looking over it and some of my symptoms match. However, it seems like they vary so differently with person to person. So paranoid.
> 
> Hm.. I guess rinsing with water mix with baking soda right after eating something acidic might be a good approach.


i hate that stuff too, my body overreacts to everything, had so many health problems in school from drugs, owe tons of money because i kept dropping classes because the drugs i kept taking me were making me so sick and ****ing me up mentally so badly, ever since i took a chromium supplement ive had neuropathy and noticed stuff like ibuprofen, tylenol, tums, apple cider vinegar makes me either urinate constantly or blocks me from being able to urinate. wake up in the night multiple times to pee... i took ibuprofen because it was the only pain reliever i could take, and i would cut into a 1/4 and it would just make me so weak. i'd be lying around the couch, not able to lift my arms or anything. i still have a weird feeling in my toe on my left, but i had the worst shooting stabbing pains right there, right in my left foot, and i healed it quite a bit, and i dont overreact to that stuff anymore, but it still feels slightly different than the other foot, i think that's where i got the shooting pains the worst, and they came back there too. im lucky i barely get that stuff anymore. also my gums had huge pockets under them all a sudden the same day i took that stuff, lots of diabetes related stuff i'd say, i felt so old after taking that like i was 50, no 70, idk, my heart used to do all kinds of weird stuff after i bad reactions where i needed to go to the ER and was too scared to go. its annoying having stuff that looks like a condition but displays in such a weird way, but maybe i was right to put off going to the doctor, a lot of those drugs they give you just kind of make it where you have to stay of them. im scared to death of drugs, and some foods too after all of that stuff. its really hard not to be a hypochondriac when you have so many near death experiences or just side effects that feel like torture, i really dont downplay that stuff anymore, the side effects of those really are that, and i hope other people speak up about it if they had the same thing happened to them. i remember getting a weird taste in my mouth too, and all of sudden i went from obsessing about avoiding carbs to i can't eat any protein or drink coca-cola anymore because the chemicals in it are bad for your kidneys, and its possible that could be what was wrong, but i think it was the smell i kept getting when i was eating high protein foods that got me worried, god that was such a stressful time period of my life.


----------



## Blue Dino

@*llodell88* 
Yeah that sound rough, sorry you went through that. Glad to hear you're better at dealing with that now. All it takes is for something to flare up to drive me back to hypochrondria mode again.

I understand the stance with meds too. Doctors mostly just guess and prescribe whatever they can think of in a split second just for an excuse to send you away so they can move into the next patient on their packed schedule. We then become trial and error lab rats they play around with sloppily while the drug pharma companies profit from this when the meds don't help us or make us worse. Of course when you don't take the meds, the doctors blame you for not working with them and not having the desire to get better.


----------



## llodell88

@Blue Dino ah, yeah i wouldn't know too much, well just a little, but yeah the drugs aren't perfect and cause a lot of harm too. didn't have much opportunities of going to real doctors, especially when that stuff started 'cause no health insurance in my early 20s, mostly just went to psychiatrists, or people who prescribe psych meds for me, but i've def. had experiences where i felt like doctors were really too much in a hurry like that too with psychiatrists anyway. hopefully by the time i get to an actual real doctor ill have ok experiences.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I can just manage one more month then I’ll qualify for some benefits


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Saving spent vaped herb up to make tinctures not only works it’s awesome. The high is more in the body and is better for sleep than even oils or edibles to me. If you do it be prepared for the taste though, and the burn of the high concentration alcohol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's messed up. When you have more than one bad thing going on with your health, it doesn't matter if they are totally different issues, they will find a way to mingle with one another in a way that makes it so much worse than either one on it's own.


----------



## llodell88

i know why im waking up early. its the most miserable part of my day when i feel the most emotional and all the physical sensations related to all the emotional stuff im dealing with are at its worst when i wake up and i know that's what what my body is doing/feeling throughout the night, so if all that stuff is worse it at night, the physical sensations, its going to be easy for me to wake up and hard to fall back asleep when i have all that stuff going on inside my body.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New herb strains to try


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not getting sick feel stuffy though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lowest temp on the vaporizer is actually it bad so long as you let it heat up for longer & in small doses this strain will be good for sleep


----------



## tea111red

Chocolate and toxic metals.

https://www.asyousow.org/environmental-health/toxic-enforcement/toxic-chocolate/

eeeh.


----------



## tea111red

^Maybe I'd be better off eating the "unhealthier" chocolate than the "healthier" chocolate?


----------



## tea111red

Need to get cilantro, lol.

https://naturalsociety.com/6-foods-natural-heavy-metal-chelation/amp/


----------



## 0589471

Katrina Bey said:


> Every since my dad passed I've really wanted to get back to working out, in that I am physically hurting among other things. Think tomorrow is suppose to be nice so I'm going to try and get out to the park and play some soccer. I'm going to start a schedule and stick to it. I'd love to see what kind of progress I could make with this fire inside me; at the gym too, if I can motivate myself. If I can only burn this as fuel.


:squeeze I am sorry to hear about your dad. I hope tomorrow is a nice day and you can get out and do the things you want to do  exercise often helps me combat depression, just hard for me to stick to.


----------



## Blue Dino

Stomach woes seem to be back after they have been kind of gone for a year or two. Lots of bloating and flatulence. :lol I hope it's not long lasting. And they have come and go. Maybe I should try cutting down on insoluble fiber like veggies for a time frame.


----------



## komorikun

I still need to make an appointment with the optometrist and dermatologist. Ugh. I need new glasses and a prescription for contact lenses so I can buy them online (and not from Canada which is more expensive). 

Optometrists all seem to be rip off artists. Even with the insurance it will cost a few hundred to get new glasses. Or I could just buy them from China but those don't look as nice since you can't try them on first.

Need to see the dermatologist for lotion for my rosacea and to remove my pillar cysts on my scalp. But I'm not even sure if the insurance will pay for the cyst removal or not since they might say the cysts are just a cosmetic problem. If they tell me that, I will pop them with a sewing needle and if they get infected then the insurance will have to pay for that. Dirt bags. Health insurance companies are all dirt bags and so are doctors. I have no respect for them.

I ****ing hate being American. This country sucks ***. I really want to leave.


----------



## komorikun

Still quite healthy for being middle-aged even though I drink alcohol frequently and I don't exercise other than some walking since I don't drive. I've never smoked. Wonder when the health problems will start. But who knows. I haven't had a physical so might have issues (high cholesterol, diabetes) I don't know about.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

You'd probably know it if you had diebeatus. Only time when you might not know is in the super early stages before it starts causing symptoms.

If you don't get super tired after you eat, you probably don't have it. Cholesterol is another matter. If it's not in your family, you might be OK.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ever since my doctor put me on Lisinopril I've had this terrible feeling in my skin all over my body. Like....I don't even know how to describe it. It's Kind of like that feeling you get when you get goosebumps but it's constant. I'm gonna skip a couple doses and see if it goes away. If it does I'm telling him I'm not taking it anymore. I can't stand that all the time. 

It's also giving me this creepy weird feeling in my head like my brain is vibrating or something. Very odd and unpleasant.


----------



## komorikun

I still don't know if the small growth above my left eyebrow is a skin tag or a light colored mole. It's white in color. I've had it since forever. Like since I was a child I think.


----------



## andy1984

my gum has been sore for like a week. still hoping it'll heal, its just in one spot. i think it got stabbed by some corn chips lol. but it's been a while and it kind of hurts when i touch it... not sure how long it'd need to be sore before i go to the dentist. i'll probably cave in after a month or something.

i used to have the dream where all my teeth fall out that is supposedly a common thing. i hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Blue Dino

Guess I will try my best to eat much smaller meals now. Or split my dinner into two sessions at least.


----------



## 3stacks

I think my neck has given up on my fat head, no matter what I do (pillow change etc) it still aches and hurts.


----------



## Kevin001

Stomach issues this morning.


----------



## llodell88

want to take this fish oil to lose weight since it decreases my appetite a lot but the side effects make me feel dirty lol, although i didnt care too much, i felt embarrassed about that stuff i wrote, feeling like that is just not anything anyone would understand, even a guy. im sure i will keep taking it even though i haven't for a couple days because the time of month probably. also i dont know if that's the only reason i lost weight before, but when i was lost it that much before i didn't pile it all back on in 2 days like before so i thought maybe it helped with my metabolism problem, i don't think it's that though, or just like, maybe the weight i lose while taking it is less likely to be gained back than when i lose weight off of it. maybe because im pretty much fasting, that could be a component or a big part too. 

that stuff where people were talking about how they lost weight right when the weather shifted on that site was interesting too though since i was so sensitive to weather and light changes back then plus my metabolism problem was from that same exact drug. maybe it is just like so many weird things going on at once and it all helped cause it was going on at once? And before because before i lost tons of weight from stuff that decreased my appetite and i remember that was part of the reason why my face was sagging so badly lol, in a weird *** way, not just aging, then the scars, and im already like, not socializing with people because of it, and thats when i bought that rf device too although i already had huge problems, im pretty sure thats when i took some of those pictures too. anyway, that was also right when i stopped going to school which was pretty pointless with all my medication sensitivities and accumulated health problems from them by itself, plus my anxiety was getting severe to the point i was feeling panicky around people, was struggling in a class, and I assumed I had the bad reputation among my professors because of my behavior on the drugs I was on, I remember writing some weird stuff all over my exam once, and giving a professor a dirty look once, like for no reason, it just happened, and i was like ****, why did i just do that, just weird problems and things i do out nowhere for no good reason.

I mean they saw it even if people at home didn't, so I should probably just focus on stuff like that whenever I get upset about seeing things other people don't see it, and having a major attack of anxiety from something so stupid to most people, but it's just not really something i can help, and i don't care to be around people who don't take me seriously, or get mad at you for having problems, like the "it's not a big deal" type of stuff. I mean that's all probably learned behavior too, and hard to overcome I guess, not everyone learns how to be considerate of other people like that. so right now i think religion is the worst thing for being psychologically healthy, that church stuff was messing with my head so badly, i was like why are these church people associating with people putting this stuff on my computer, im 29 years old, im just going to say its a fluke, and ignore it. its weird that i was about 2 seconds away from thinking about that stuff seriously but nobody is going to want to be around you when you abuse them that badly, it's just human nature to have to avoid it. But maybe there is some god on my side, i still think all of this is such a weird coincidence, like people accusing you of doing the opposite of what you're doing or just, that can build up a lot of resentfulness, and its not like you want to keep on that same path you are on when people are accusing you of doing the opposite, hopefully i get over stuff though, i just want it to be because of what i did, not just because i got hurt badly, so i link it with being hurt, stuff like that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Stomach woes seem to be back after they have been kind of gone for a year or two. Lots of bloating and flatulence. :lol I hope it's not long lasting.


 Are you kidding? There's nothing better than a fart you can sustain for like 15 seconds and scare the dog.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve got health coverage again and I don’t even know when I last saw a dentist...plus, I’m curious about a chiropractor, & of course asthma meds at a way cheaper price, good stuff


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> Are you kidding? There's nothing better than a fart you can sustain for like 15 seconds and scare the dog.


She already scares herself with her own farts. I don't want to scare her more with mine. And I will probably scare myself more instead. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling weird again hope its nothing.


----------



## Steve French

My inner eye area near the nose is red, swollen, and tender. I don't know what to put it down to. Googling gives me a tear duct infection. I think it might be the contacts though. I must be a retard. I can't seem to wear monthly contacts without getting some sort of irritant related **** up. It was gpc before. Maybe I was supposed to stop them for good. Can't remember. Either or, pain in the arse.


----------



## tehuti88

It's so much fun trying to find creative ways to incorporate two honking tablespoons of disgusting, varying-consistency coconut oil into my eating habits every day. Especially when it doesn't seem to be helping my hoohah any.

I'm losing hope in anything helping with this infection. :sigh What did that dentist's office do to me??


----------



## Kevin001

Small pimples ugh.


----------



## Blue Dino

tehuti88 said:


> It's so much fun trying to find creative ways to incorporate two honking tablespoons of disgusting, varying-consistency coconut oil into my eating habits every day. Especially when it doesn't seem to be helping my hoohah any.
> 
> I'm losing hope in anything helping with this infection. :sigh What did that dentist's office do to me??


Are you eating them straight up from the spoon or are you mixing them with food? The latter seems to be much less gross, once they melt and dissolve into food, its hardly noticeable aside from the smell if you don't like the smell.


----------



## komorikun

Several days a week I wake up with a headache. Ugh. Not sure if it's the edibles, alcohol, lack of sleep, or disturbed sleep causing it.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Several days a week I wake up with a headache. Ugh. Not sure if it's the edibles, alcohol, lack of sleep, or disturbed sleep causing it.


My money is on alcohol. Try drinking some electrolyte water before bed.


----------



## komorikun

Chevy396 said:


> My money is on alcohol. Try drinking some electrolyte water before bed.


Only on the weekends do I have more than 2 servings of alcohol. Weekdays I try to keep it less. It was none on weekdays until I bought that huge bottle of rum (1.75 liters).

Edibles definitely do give headaches too. At least they don't give me nausea like alcohol can.


----------



## komorikun

Must resist sticking a Q-tip in my ear. Must resist.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Only on the weekends do I have more than 2 servings of alcohol. Weekdays I try to keep it less. It was none on weekdays until I bought that huge bottle of rum (1.75 liters).
> 
> Edibles definitely do give headaches too. At least they don't give me nausea like alcohol can.


You might be allergic to the rum. Some alcohol triggers a migraine for me, but I don't notice it until the next day. I used to think I was just hungover, but other alcohol doesn't do it. Red wine and Scotch are the worst.


----------



## coeur_brise

^^^I thought it must be the sugar content in each alcohol,but i guess every alcohol is different. You're more likely to get dehydrated from rum because it's so high in sugar, I.e. the more sugar it has,the more chances of hangver. Anyway, been there, done that and washed up on shore like an abandoned sailor (damned pirate drink).

Alcohol sounds good right now because of this splitting headache bordering on a mild migraine. I'm even getting nausea from this overpowering fried food smell in the house. I'm supposed to go to dinner later... I don't know if I'm gonna be down for that as it's all you can eat,and I'm like, why now. YYYYYYYY, but I luv me some sushi. Body plz be kind to me :crying:


----------



## komorikun

Apparently my step monster is driving my dad insane. She feels the need to urinate every 20 minutes or so. But she has trouble walking, so he has to help her. Then she has trouble urinating once she is on the toilet, so apparently she then stands up and massages herself to get something to come out. She could be in the bathroom for 30 minutes or more, which apparently is risky because she needs oxygen due to her lung problems. Can't bring the respirator machine into the bathroom due to contamination issues.

She has some sort of bell that she rings when she needs help. She's ringing it constantly.

Often has accidents on the floor, so my dad has to mop it up. He's doing like 10 loads of laundry a week. And the washer and dryer are in the basement. They live on the 2nd floor.

Ever since I've known her she has had issues where she feels the need to pee like every hour. My dad says it's cause she's had 3 kids and that anything beyond 2 kids destroys your pelvic area. I've known her since she was 61 years old.

At least, they have the "fecal ooze" issue under control.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-thoughts-1808161/index23.html#post1092333258

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-thoughts-1808161/index23.html#post1092333290

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-thoughts-1808161/index23.html#post1092335154


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Apparently my step monster is driving my dad insane. She feels the need to urinate every 20 minutes or so. But she has trouble walking, so he has to help her. Then she has trouble urinating once she is on the toilet, so apparently she then stands up and massages herself to get something to come out. She could be in the bathroom for 30 minutes or more, which apparently is risky because she needs oxygen due to her lung problems. Can't bring the respirator machine into the bathroom due to contamination issues.
> 
> She has some sort of bell that she rings when she needs help. She's ringing it constantly.
> 
> Often has accidents on the floor, so my dad has to mop it up. He's doing like 10 loads of laundry a week. And the washer and dryer are in the basement. They live on the 2nd floor.
> 
> Ever since I've known her she has had issues where she feels the need to pee like every hour. My dad says it's cause she's had 3 kids and that anything beyond 2 kids destroys your pelvic area. I've known her since she was 61 years old.
> 
> At least, they have the "fecal ooze" issue under control.
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-thoughts-1808161/index23.html#post1092333258
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-thoughts-1808161/index23.html#post1092333290
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-thoughts-1808161/index23.html#post1092335154


Jesus - that man must be in love.

I couldn't possibly deal with that.


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> Jesus - that man must be in love.
> 
> I couldn't possibly deal with that.


If your wife becomes ill before you do, won't you have to? Most people don't die quickly these days. Most take years to die. Basically her time is up but because of modern medicine she's going to linger on for a few years....destroying my dad's life in the meantime.


----------



## komorikun

I told him he should just put her in diapers and refuse to help her get to the bathroom so often. Like once every 3 hours might be okay but once every 30 minutes is crazy. But apparently she doesn't like to sit in her own piss.


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> If your wife becomes ill before you do, won't you have to? Most people don't die quickly these days. Most take years to die. Basically her time is up but because of modern medicine she's going to linger on for a few years....destroying my dad's life in the meantime.


I wouldn't be able to go that far. And I would never expect her to do that for me either - they can just throw me in a home or something. People do that a lot here.

I'm hoping I'll still at least be able to walk and get around and I'll just go and live up in Bali or something until I kark it.


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> I told him he should just put her in diapers and refuse to help her get to the bathroom so often. Like once every 3 hours might be okay but once every 30 minutes is crazy. But apparently she doesn't like to sit in her own piss.


A good friend of mine looks after both of his parents who have dementia. His Dad's about 96 or something. Very good genes in that family.

I think he used to have to clean up after his own mother but now he has a nurse come every morning. I couldn't do that in a million years.


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I wouldn't be able to go that far. And I would never expect her to do that for me either - they can just throw me in a home or something. People do that a lot here.
> 
> I'm hoping I'll still at least be able to walk and get around and I'll just go and live up in Bali or something until I kark it.


You say that now but nursing homes are pretty horrific. Lots of neglect and abuse goes on since the workers are paid so little to do a disgusting, depressing, horrific job.

Here if they put you in a nursing home, the government will go after all of your retirement and assets until you have nothing, then finally the government will pay for it.

Sometimes you don't have control over how you will die really. Like if you get alzheimer's or a stroke you will be too disabled to kill yourself. I plan on getting lethal pills to kill myself if it ever comes to it. If I can't get the pills, I'll buy a gun.


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> *You say that now but nursing homes are pretty horrific. Lots of neglect and abuse goes on since the workers are paid so little to do a disgusting, depressing, horrific job.
> *
> Here if they put you in a nursing home, the government will go after all of your retirement and assets until you have nothing, then finally the government will pay for it.
> 
> Sometimes you don't have control over how you will die really. Like if you get alzheimer's or a stroke you will be too disabled to kill yourself. I plan on getting lethal pills to kill myself if it ever comes to it. If I can't get the pills, I'll buy a gun.


Yeah, I know. I used to go and see my Mum when she was in a home before she died about 10 years or so ago. I think it's a bit of luck of the draw with those nursing homes. They're actually having a Royal Commission into them here soon - the ABC (like the BBC) did a two-part program on how pathetic they are. So hopefully they'll try and fix things a bit - but I won't be holding my breath.

Yeah - we just don't know what will happen when we get old. I worry more about my wife tbh. She has health anxiety and gets scared with all different things. She'll even call me sometimes and I have to go up there in a cab.

Some things we just don't have control over. But it may not be as bad as we think. I'm sort of an optimist until proven otherwise.


----------



## Blue Dino

Browsing one health forum after another and having different ones opened in a handful of tabs, it's exhausting and triggering.


----------



## Glue

Lost 20 lbs, 50 lbs more to go.


----------



## Steve French

I thought moving to a bigger city would access to healthcare a bit easier. Turns out it is the same situation here. Too few doctors, too many patients. Waiting list out the wazoo for everything. I feel like I need to speak to a doctor regularly, but the only option is a walk-in clinic, which has usually has a waiting list of 30 people by the time it opens in the morning that only increases. I have too much to do to be hanging around there all day. I do need that hands on care for my mental and physical health though.



At least it's mostly free I guess? Yay Canada


----------



## Blue Dino

Thinking I should maybe give HCL Pepsin a try... carefully.


----------



## tehuti88

_Candida glabrata._ :serious:


----------



## tea111red

tehuti88 said:


> _Candida glabrata._ :serious:


Are you on a special diet to help treat this?


----------



## tehuti88

tea111red said:


> Are you on a special diet to help treat this?


He tried me on lowering my sugar intake, eating two tablespoons of coconut oil, and putting an acidophilus tablet in my...you know. None of it helped in the least. :/

So now I'm doing all the above plus using a different soap, discontinuing fabric softener, and putting coconut oil in my...you know. Next up, coconut-oil-soaked tampons. :serious:

The coconut oil seems kind of soothing but I might just be imagining that, plus it's kind of messy.


----------



## tea111red

tehuti88 said:


> He tried me on lowering my sugar intake, eating two tablespoons of coconut oil, and putting an acidophilus tablet in my...you know. None of it helped in the least. :/
> 
> So now I'm doing all the above plus using a different soap, discontinuing fabric softener, and putting coconut oil in my...you know. Next up, coconut-oil-soaked tampons. :serious:
> 
> The coconut oil seems kind of soothing but I might just be imagining that, plus it's kind of messy.


Sounds frustrating doing all that and still having the Candida. Have you asked your doctor about using any herbs (this website mentions some herbs that may help: https://www.foodmatters.com/article/10-anti-fungal-herbs-to-help-beat-candida) or water fasting?


----------



## Steve French

Having the paranoia about going bald again. I mean, my hair is thick as **** and the crown shows no signs of any hair loss. I just noticed I have a pretty decent widow's peak going on. I haven't ever noticed it being that intense before. I can't be sure if I was just looking too hard or my hair is receding away up there. I need to take some reference shots for the future. Maybe get on that finasteride sooner rather than later.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to book some appointments using my benefits sooner than later...chiro, dentist, and maybe a massage



Steve French said:


> I thought moving to a bigger city would access to healthcare a bit easier. Turns out it is the same situation here. Too few doctors, too many patients. Waiting list out the wazoo for everything. I feel like I need to speak to a doctor regularly, but the only option is a walk-in clinic, which has usually has a waiting list of 30 people by the time it opens in the morning that only increases. I have too much to do to be hanging around there all day. I do need that hands on care for my mental and physical health though.
> 
> At least it's mostly free I guess? Yay Canada


I hate the walk in system! I had a proper family doc up to age 17, since then I've not had one I truly get on with or like and it makes such a difference to your health care when you've known better. I hate doc appointments for anything now


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My period came almost 3 months late. Last time it came this late, I was like 14 or 15 years old and didn't have one for 3 years or something like that. I thought I wasn't going to have one for a long time.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> My ear canal hurts. Think I've been having a low grade outer ear infection for years now. Feels especially bad today.


Two months later, ear canal hurts again. Was hurting while I was at work today especially.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> My period came almost 3 months late. Last time it came this late, I was like 14 or 15 years old and didn't have one for 3 years or something like that. I thought I wasn't going to have one for a long time.


Some sort of new medication or diet?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chevy396 said:


> Some sort of new medication or diet?


I'm not taking any medication and I don't think I've been eating much differently. Not sure what it could be. I doubt it's stress. I might have been a bit more stressed the past month but not much to make a difference. I was more stressed about things a few years ago and my period came every single month. So, not sure. I might go to a doctor just in case. It's probably nothing. Can't hurt to go.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm not taking any medication and I don't think I've been eating much differently. Not sure what it could be. I doubt it's stress. I might have been a bit more stressed the past month but not much to make a difference. I was more stressed about things a few years ago and my period came every single month. So, not sure. I might go to a doctor just in case. It's probably nothing. Can't hurt to go.


Always a good idea to go to the doctor just to make sure. :squeeze


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm not taking any medication and I don't think I've been eating much differently. Not sure what it could be. I doubt it's stress. I might have been a bit more stressed the past month but not much to make a difference. I was more stressed about things a few years ago and my period came every single month. So, not sure. I might go to a doctor just in case. It's probably nothing. Can't hurt to go.


Maybe it's immaculate conseption.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chevy396 said:


> Maybe it's immaculate conseption.


I doubt it's anything serious but a checkup wouldn't hurt.

I went to the doctor years ago when I didn't have a period. They told me its possible I could have an ovarian cyst. My oldest sister had one.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> Always a good idea to go to the doctor just to make sure. :squeeze


Yes, for sure


----------



## Steve French

Went to the doctor, and I returned a bottle of venlafaxine. It's been a very long time since I've tried the antidepressants. I'm kind of nervous, but I need something to go on. Of course, I got a recommendation to a psychiatrist, but who nows how long that will be.


----------



## firestar

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I doubt it's anything serious but a checkup wouldn't hurt.
> 
> I went to the doctor years ago when I didn't have a period. They told me its possible I could have an ovarian cyst. My oldest sister had one.


I lost mine when I lost weight. I didn't even know my body had a minimum weight, but years of careful tracking have taught me that that's true.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

firestar said:


> I lost mine when I lost weight. I didn't even know my body had a minimum weight, but years of careful tracking have taught me that that's true.


Losing weight can definitely cause you to have an irregular period. If I may ask, how much weight did you lose before you lost it?


----------



## firestar

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Losing weight can definitely cause you to have an irregular period. If I may ask, how much weight did you lose before you lost it?


Somewhere around 50-60 pounds. I didn't start tracking my weight consistently until afterward it had been gone for a while so I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## firestar

I also want to add that I'm sure you'd know if you'd lost that much weight, but in the past few years my weight has fluctuated much less (within 10-15 pounds) and I've only consistently gotten a period once I was above 130.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

firestar said:


> Somewhere around 50-60 pounds. I didn't start tracking my weight consistently until afterward it had been gone for a while so I'm not entirely sure.


Ah, okay. I was wondering how much you'd have to lose for your period to be irregular. I generally weigh around 115 pounds. I lost 60 pounds when I turned 17 but this was like 1 year after my period came back. I didn't lose any weight the years I lost my period. I actually weighed 170 and stayed that weight until I was 17. If mine has to do with weight loss, I doubt I lost much if anything.

It could be a number of things. Just not sure what yet.


----------



## Blue Dino

Reading about kidney stones, it kind of sounds literally anything thing you eat and drink to minimize the chances of forming one type of stones, you will increase the chances of forming another type. I guess this is pretty much the same thing with health in general.


----------



## Chevy396

Blue Dino said:


> Reading about kidney stones, it kind of sounds literally anything thing you eat and drink to minimize the chances of forming one type of stones, you will increase the chances of forming another type. I guess this is pretty much the same thing with health in general.


I use potassium citrate as an electrolyte in my drinks, but I remember reading that it is prescribed to prevent kidney stones by changing the alkalinity of your urine. I never heard of it causing other stones.


----------



## Blue Dino

Chevy396 said:


> I use potassium citrate as an electrolyte in my drinks, but I remember reading that it is prescribed to prevent kidney stones by changing the alkalinity of your urine. I never heard of it causing other stones.


Yeah I'm finding out that my diet of vegetables and oatmeal which is actually healthy is actually very prone to kidney stones. Might give the potassium citrate supplements a try since they're relatively cheap on amazon.


----------



## Chevy396

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah I'm finding out that my diet of vegetables and oatmeal which is actually healthy is actually very prone to kidney stones. Might give the potassium citrate supplements a try since they're relatively cheap on Amazon.


You should check out Bulk Supplements brand on Amazon. That's what I use to save money.


----------



## Fun Spirit

My left eye been twitching slightly all this week. I believe it is due to a lack of sleep because all this week I receive no bad news. 
{There is a superstition that say if your left eye twitch it mean someone is going to make you mad. Right eye is good news.}
Since I have moved to another State almost a month ago my sleeping has been off. I been going to bed really late than normal and staying up.
I've been getting up around 9 to almost 10am.
It is my sleeping.

EDIT: I just put a cover over my dresser mirror. They say you shouldn't have a mirror facing your bed. {This is probably why I can't sleep.}


----------



## komorikun

Woke up in the middle of the night with severe stomach cramping. This happened once before a couple years ago. I was worried I had some weird intestinal disorder. But nope. Diarrhea finally showed up after an hour of cramping. Was an avalanche of poop. So I'm thinking it was food poisoning. Not sure what from though. 

I had: 
Friday 1pm: homemade Japanese curry made on the Sunday prior
Friday 9pm: Taco Bell nachos and 7 layer burrito (vegetarian)
Saturday 1pm: homemade French toast made from 3 old eggs

Everything else I ate was prepackaged stuff and cheese, so unlikely to cause any issues. I didn't eat anything at the mall. Only drank from a water fountain at Macy's.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Diarrhea finally showed up after an hour of cramping. Was an avalanche of poop.


 I was trying to think of something to say to this but I sat here for ten minutes thinking and I'm just speechless.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne is ok but scalp is so dry...tons of dandruff.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So. Basically, my tongue looks a little something like this....

(Warning. Blood)


* *















(That's not me, by the way. It's a Google image)

OK, it doesn't look exactly like that. That's kinda what it looked like when it first happened a few years back. What happened a few years back is I had a seizure in my sleep and bit the holy living piss out of the right side of my tongue and nearly bit a chunk out of it.

But instead of that happening, what actually happened was that I bit a little section off of the side of it that was left connected at the back by a fairly substantial piece of "meat". What it boils down to is that's how it healed and now my tongue has kind of a little "Mini-Me".

So, it looks similar to how that person's tongue (in the photo) would look after it heals except the flap on mine is quite a bit smaller than that. You may wonder how I can stand it. I don't know. It bothered me a lot at first and I kind of just got used to it. Occasionally I do bite it and that hurts like a MFer. Like today I was eating a chicken nugget and bit the "Mini-Me" instead of the nugget and realized it instantly because of the ugly crunch, followed by the pain.

Maybe someday I'll have it fixed but with my luck, I'll just have another seizure a week after it heals and the same thing will happen all over again. I almost want my teeth gone. That's the worst part of having seizures is having your tongue chewed up and feeling like it's on fire for two weeks afterward.


----------



## Kanarko

WillYouStopDave said:


> So. Basically, my tongue looks a little something like this....
> 
> (Warning. Blood)
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's not me, by the way. It's a Google image)
> 
> OK, it doesn't look exactly like that. That's kinda what it looked like when it first happened a few years back. What happened a few years back is I had a seizure in my sleep and bit the holy living piss out of the right side of my tongue and nearly bit a chunk out of it.
> 
> But instead of that happening, what actually happened was that I bit a little section off of the side of it that was left connected at the back by a fairly substantial piece of "meat". What it boils down to is that's how it healed and now my tongue has kind of a little "Mini-Me".
> 
> So, it looks similar to how that person's tongue (in the photo) would look after it heals except the flap on mine is quite a bit smaller than that. You may wonder how I can stand it. I don't know. It bothered me a lot at first and I kind of just got used to it. Occasionally I do bite it and that hurts like a MFer. Like today I was eating a chicken nugget and bit the "Mini-Me" instead of the nugget and realized it instantly because of the ugly crunch, followed by the pain.
> 
> Maybe someday I'll have it fixed but with my luck, I'll just have another seizure a week after it heals and the same thing will happen all over again. I almost want my teeth gone. That's the worst part of having seizures is having your tongue chewed up and feeling like it's on fire for two weeks afterward.


I was trying to think of something to say to this but I sat here for ten minutes thinking and I'm just speechless.


----------



## Kanarko

komorikun said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night with severe stomach cramping. This happened once before a couple years ago. I was worried I had some weird intestinal disorder. But nope. Diarrhea finally showed up after an hour of cramping. Was an avalanche of poop. So I'm thinking it was food poisoning. Not sure what from though.
> 
> I had:
> Friday 1pm: homemade Japanese curry made on the Sunday prior
> Friday 9pm: Taco Bell nachos and 7 layer burrito (vegetarian)
> Saturday 1pm: homemade French toast made from 3 old eggs
> 
> Everything else I ate was prepackaged stuff and cheese, so unlikely to cause any issues. I didn't eat anything at the mall. Only drank from a water fountain at Macy's.


That's what you get for ignoring me. Feel the judgment. c_c
Sorry...
All I can say is think about the ingredients and try them out. I've had the same thing when I ate pork. I remember eating it in the past and I was fine, but now it just makes me vomit and immediately, not even an hour. Also milk products are almost always the reason for any stomach problems. 
I remember drinking fresh milk that wasn't sterilized or anything, just "out of the cow" and I was perfectly fine. Then I wasn't unable to get it (moved to the city) and started drinking the supermarket one. Well, most of the time it made me feel terrible, then it also gave me some stomach problem, not sure how it's called... basically, microbes. and I'm sure that it was supermarket's milk because I felt funny drinking it but didn't stop (silly me)&#8230;

so yeah, it's best to be careful with these things


----------



## Steve French

It's strange. I've had that "cold coming on" feeling for about four days now. You know, where you got a bit of a sore throat, your nose is acting like it just might start leaking any minute, and you can tell a full blown cold is threatening soon. It just hasn't progressed. Usually getting that feeling is a 100% guarantor. Might just get past it. Only thing I've done in defense has been to eat and hydrate like a madman along with popping tons of vitamins.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne is starting to pop up a little but nothing too bad.


----------



## komorikun

I learned today that if you order contact lenses online:

*Your eye care provider has 8 business hours to respond to our request for verification. During this time your order has a status of RXFaxed. If they do not respond within this time frame we will assume that your prescription is valid and your order will be processed and shipped.*

So if the place is closed on a weekday, they'll just ship them anyways. Could just use any random optometrist's name and phone number.

https://www.lens.com/faq/rx-verification/


----------



## Kevin001

Need to work on these stomach issues


----------



## conceived sorrow

I just remembered something messed up happened when I woke up yesterday,
I felt like I was having a heart attack or something,
it felt like I was getting shocked, I think my body was twitching
and then I jumped up with my heart racing.
I don't remember it well since I was still in that half-dream state..
I often get (painful) sleep paralysis when I'm sleep deprived but this was new


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Several days a week I wake up with a headache. Ugh. Not sure if it's the edibles, alcohol, lack of sleep, or disturbed sleep causing it.


Seems to happen on my days off, not on workdays. Last night I had nothing. No alcohol and no edibles. Slept relatively well. But once again I woke up with a mild headache. It's never severe, always mild. Took some aspirin.


----------



## Kevin001

Got these two "bites" on my leg that itch. One had white pus in it though :stu. I'll keep watch, there are small so.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Seems to happen on my days off, not on workdays. Last night I had nothing. No alcohol and no edibles. Slept relatively well. But once again I woke up with a mild headache. It's never severe, always mild. Took some aspirin.


Could it be dehydration? My headaches got much better once I adjusted my water/electrolyte intake.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Seems to happen on my days off, not on workdays. Last night I had nothing. No alcohol and no edibles. Slept relatively well. But once again I woke up with a mild headache. It's never severe, always mild. Took some aspirin.


Is your house dusty? Believe it or not, I have an issue where I get frequent headaches if I have been messing around with something that is dusty. The dust gets into my sinuses and I get a headache shortly thereafter. Not scientifically provable but I've had it happen often enough to where I'm fairly convinced dust allergy is one of my main headache triggers.

And when I was growing up I got many headaches while at my grandmother's apartment, which was very dusty. And I usually played with stuff she had sitting around for ages collecting dust. I never even thought about it. But my headaches have always been specific to where I was or what I'd been doing. And often, I had been somewhere where a lot of dust was likely to be (and also where it was likely to be disturbed and go airborne).


----------



## komorikun

Chevy396 said:


> Could it be dehydration? My headaches got much better once I adjusted my water/electrolyte intake.


No, I drink tons of water.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Is your house dusty? Believe it or not, I have an issue where I get frequent headaches if I have been messing around with something that is dusty. The dust gets into my sinuses and I get a headache shortly thereafter. Not scientifically provable but I've had it happen often enough to where I'm fairly convinced dust allergy is one of my main headache triggers.
> 
> And when I was growing up I got many headaches while at my grandmother's apartment, which was very dusty. And I usually played with stuff she had sitting around for ages collecting dust. I never even thought about it. But my headaches have always been specific to where I was or what I'd been doing. And often, I had been somewhere where a lot of dust was likely to be (and also where it was likely to be disturbed and go airborne).


The carpet could be dusty. The other surfaces, no. I wipe off most of the surfaces of the apartment (counters, tables, top of nightstand/dresser) at least every couple weeks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The carpet could be dusty. The other surfaces, no. I wipe of most of the surfaces of the apartment (counters, tables, top of nightstand/dresser) at least every couple weeks.


 That's my problem. I can't dust without getting dust up my nose. If I leave the dust alone, I get fewer headaches until I disturb an area that has years worth of aged dust. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> No, I drink tons of water.
> 
> The carpet could be dusty. The other surfaces, no. I wipe of most of the surfaces of the apartment (counters, tables, top of nightstand/dresser) at least every couple weeks.


Have you tested your sodium since you started drinking lots of water? You can cause an electrolyte imbalance if you drink too much water without electrolytes. The electrolytes help your brain send signals more efficiently, so it gets worn out without it.


----------



## Rickets

It feels like I'm never going to escape this current period of sickness. And it's going to set me back weeks not being able to workout.


----------



## Fun Spirit

It must either be warm in my room or I'm having a hot flash.


----------



## Kevin001

Still think I might have IBS hmm.


----------



## AnimalSpirit

I don't know why I randomly have weird headaches sometimes.


----------



## komorikun

People always talk about jet lag when they go traveling or when the clocks change. Think I've had chronic jet-lag my entire life. Or at least during the periods where I had to take morning classes or had to start work in the morning. I just never fully adjust to a normal day cycle. My body fights against it tooth and nail. Normal for me would be to go to sleep at 3am and wake up at noon.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> People always talk about jet lag when they go traveling or when the clocks change. Think I've had chronic jet-lag my entire life. Or at least during the periods where I had to take morning classes or had to start work in the morning. I just never fully adjust to a normal day cycle. My body fights against it tooth and nail. Normal for me would be to go to sleep at 3am and wake up at noon.


It's the same for me. No matter how many times in my life I have tried to reset my schedule and inner clock, wake up early regularly etc. My body seems programmed to stay up late, be super active mentally at night and just drained and tired in the morning. Ideally getting up at noon and going from there would be my regular.


----------



## Kevin001

I need vitamin E lotion apparently.


----------



## Kevin001

Nose was dripping a little hopefully its nothing.


----------



## WolverineLogan

what are some popular sugar free pastries?


----------



## Kevin001

Every time I'm outside near plants or grass I breakout in hives...don't even have to touch them. Maybe even the outside for long causes it. Its crazy.


----------



## komorikun

Optometrist tomorrow. Was surprised that they were taking appointments on the day after Thanksgiving but convenient for me since I have the day off.

I tried to buy my contacts online and for the RX I used the phone number of an optometrist that went out of business. Had hoped the shady online contact lens company would go for it, but nope. At least they refunded me the money. I could always buy them from a Canadian retailer but they are more expensive than the American ones.

So I'm going in to get a real prescription. Last time I got my eyes examined was back in 2011 at my university (was heavily discounted since the University of Berkeley Optometry students did it). So I am overdue for an exam but I bet just the exam alone will be $100 out of pocket since vision insurance sucks. These optometrists charge extra for the "contact lens fitting" and for the "retina photo." I need both since I'm getting contacts (duh) and the last time I went the optometrist (in training) told me I had a freckle in the back of my eye. She said I should be examined yearly since there is a small chance it can turn into cancer. Great. Of course, I ignored that advice.

https://eyecancer.com/eye-cancer/conditions/choroidal-tumors/choroidal-nevus/

http://www.mastereyeassociates.com/eye-care-news-blog/a-common-eye-condition-that-can-become-lethal


----------



## komorikun

I'm interested in getting Acuvue Oasys. Currently I use Acuvue 2. The American retailer I found was $66 per box (24 lenses) after various fees. But the Canadian retailer is $101 per box even after their discount for the current sale.


----------



## komorikun

My prescription has gotten worse. Went from -6.5 to -7.5 for contacts (right eye). Right eye is slightly worse than the left eye, same as before. 

I tried to save money by not paying for the retina photo, they dilated the pupils instead. So I paid $60 total for the exam and fitting. The optometrist saw my eye freckle as expected. It's in the left eye. I had forgotten which eye. Said the freckle didn't look suspicious for melanoma. 

He got a little excited because the ocular pressure in my eyes is high. Thought it was possible glaucoma, so he had a good look at my optic nerve. Said the nerve looked okay, so no need to refer me to an ophthalmologist but that I should be checked yearly. 

My close up vision is horrible right now. I can't read because of the pupil dilation. Looks sexy though. Just have to wait a few hours for the dilation to go away.

The optometrist gave me some contacts in the new prescription to try on but I complained about the right eye being too strong, so he said to just try them out for a week. If they don't work out, then he can adjust the prescription. Could be just that my pupils are dilated right now, so that's why things look weird. 

Acuvue basically comes in two sizes (base curve) depending on your eyeball shape. The optometrist said I am in between the two sizes, so could use either. At that point I told him I brought the boxes of my current contacts. He seemed to want to look at them. He saw that they are in the larger size but the trial lenses he gave me are in the smaller size. Apparently, he didn't have the larger size in my prescription in stock. Most likely I'm going to email him and say I want the larger base curve. I think 10 years ago I did try Oasys out (bought it from some shady guy on CL) but it was in the smaller size and I remember them being uncomfortable. 

They said I could get a year's supply (two packs of 24 lenses) for $60 something. My insurance will pay the rest, so that's not too bad.


----------



## komorikun

Okay. I just went searching through my old Craigslist account and found the Oasys that I tried 9 years ago. I attempted to sell them after I bought them. Sale never went through though.



> Power: -5.75
> BC: 8.4
> DIA: 14.0
> 
> Power: -6.50
> BC: 8.4
> DIA: 14.0


As I recall, they never fit very well. Just to be sure, I'll try these ones until Wednesday and if they still feel tight/dry, I'll email the doctor to order the 8.8. I still have 2 pairs of my old Acuvue 2, so it's no emergency to get new contacts.


----------



## komorikun

No diarrhea but I think I've gone poop 10-15 times today. I'm pooping for Jesus.


----------



## Wanderlust26

komorikun said:


> No diarrhea but I think I've gone poop 10-15 times today. I'm pooping for Jesus.


Dang...what have you been eating?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No diarrhea but I think I've gone poop 10-15 times today. I'm pooping for Jesus.


 I finally realized that I was drinking too many fluids too fast too soon before and after eating. My poop factory has slowed down considerably since I cut back. For many years I was basically addicted to drinking something constantly. If I was awake I had something nearby to drink.


----------



## komorikun

Wanderlust26 said:


> Dang...what have you been eating?


Most likely it's the alcohol. But there are other possibilities. Raw cookie dough and there is some mold growing in my Brita filter. I can see a slight green color on the bottom of it. I was planning on cleaning it this weekend but still haven't gotten around to it.

I think there has been something funny going on with my intestines for several years now. It's off and on, not every day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cut the tip of my index finger on a sharp piece of metal yesterday. Put a bandaid on it and didn't think anything of it. Took the bandaid off a few hours ago and was alarmed to see that my finger had turned white and wrinkly and appeared dead!

Fortunately, it went back to normal over the next couple hours.


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to make an appointment soon.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## komorikun

My eyeballs burn.


----------



## Steve French

I went out for a cigarette earlier. After just a few puffs, I started feeling real dizzy and lightheaded. Soon I was weak at the knees as well. It felt like I was going to pass out. I chucked the dart and after a minute or so the feeling went away, replaced by a small amount of nausea. 



I don't know, it was disturbing. I'm not a rookie at smoking, but I've never felt anything like that before. Might have to kick the habit.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Even though I had my monthly cycle 17 days ago, it already started yesterday. That's a first. Usually it's a month or a month and a week or a month and two weeks late. It's never been early. Guess it's just very irregular.


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to avoid dairy at all cost.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll wait and see what my scalp looks like after my haircut next week.....still don't want to get on accutane again but might be only option.


----------



## Steve French

I suggested an alternative form of therapy to my doctor for my problematic drinking. A medication which is frequently used and well studied. I swear sometimes that their responses are canned. "I'm not familiar with that one" or "I'm not comfortable with prescribing that". Not entirely out to lunch, of course. Sadly it just always leads to either nothing or a year long wait for a specialist. They want me to go to meetings. You know, the ones that when rarely studied have been shown to be ridiculously ineffective. That and talk to a therapist about it, who couldn't prescribe it to me anyway. Couldn't it just be simple, like, oh, I'll cross reference that drug interaction database. Takes five minutes. It might be hard on the liver? Go do a blood panel. I'll read up on it over the next week or two and then we'll discuss it again. The slow moving medical system has caused me endless frustration. It has probably been a major factor in me discontinuing therapy before. Well ****, I might only have fifty years left on this planet. I don't have time to waste jumping through hoops. I can't even get a hold of the place, they won't answer the phone and haven't returned my calls.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to buy a posture correction brace


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not getting sick feeling funny.


----------



## Kevin001

Little nose bleeds might be the cold dry air :stu


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Okay. I just went searching through my old Craigslist account and found the Oasys that I tried 9 years ago. I attempted to sell them after I bought them. Sale never went through though.
> 
> As I recall, they never fit very well. Just to be sure, I'll try these ones until Wednesday and if they still feel tight/dry, I'll email the doctor to order the 8.8. I still have 2 pairs of my old Acuvue 2, so it's no emergency to get new contacts.


So I tried out the 8.4 base curve of Oasys and they suck. My eyes burn and I have extreme sensitivity to light. Especially at work where I'm in a room with the shades closed and lots of ugly harsh artificial lighting. I kept messing around with my 2 monitors at work, trying to get them more orangey and less bright. But the monitors still bothered me. I'm not sure if it's the base curve that is causing the problem, the much stronger prescription, or my eyes simply hate Oasys.

Still have 2 pairs of my old lenses. So I did an experiment with some days using my old lenses and some days using the new ones. Definitely way better with the old ones.

So I emailed the optometrist to order trial lenses in the 8.8 base curve. Took them a few days to get it. Then I was busy at work and too tired to go there after work. So finally I picked them up today before hitting the supermarkets. (the whole reason I chose this optometrist is because of the location- right near where I do my shopping) We'll see how it goes. At least the trial lenses are free. I think the contact lens companies supply them for free to optometrists.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 Now I know why your eyeballs burn.

For the record, my eyeballs often burn for no obvious reason. I think I might have some weird allergy or something because it tends to happen in Wal-Mart. As far back as I can remember when I go into a Wal-Mart, I remember that my eyeballs would burn. Sometimes at Target too.


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> Now I know why your eyeballs burn.
> 
> For the record, my eyeballs often burn for no obvious reason. I think I might have some weird allergy or something because it tends to happen in Wal-Mart. As far back as I can remember when I go into a Wal-Mart, I remember that my eyeballs would burn. Sometimes at Target too.


Eyes are weird. Once my contacts started getting uncomfortable when I was driving to work. I wasn't touching my eyes or anything, I was just driving. So I took them out once it was safe.

Another time I chopped up jalapenos without realizing that the oil causes your eyes to burn, even after you wash your hands. That wasn't fun. I didn't wear contacts for days afterwards.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne not that bad wish I would of gotten haircut shorter though.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Even though my phone's brightness is on low it is still too bright for my eyes. The color inversion mode only works when you have a bright background. If you have a dark wallpaper it will turn bright wirh the color inversion. A beaming screen is not good for my eyes. My eyes are already. I been wearing glasses since I was little. I don't need to mess up my eyes.

I will try to get in the habit of not being on my phone after 8:00pm. Or 9:00pm. Maybe 7:00pm.

_ Sent by the CIA, the FBI, IOU, and XYZ using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001

My scalp is so dry. Woke up with dead skin/flakes on my pillow.


----------



## cmed

Went to the doctor and got a physical done for the first time since I was a child. Blood pressure is 115/75, total cholesterol is 111, and LDL cholesterol is 52. Everything else is in the normal range. Happy to say this plant-based diet has me in great health and will continue to be my diet moving forward


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I'll make that appointment Monday, not sure I can afford the whole process but I refuse to suffer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No herb equals horrendously patchy sleep patterns


----------



## Kevin001

Scalp is really dry and starting to bleed...welcome back acne ugh.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Scalp is really dry and starting to bleed...welcome back acne ugh.


Do you use anything to moisturize it?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Do you use anything to moisturize it?


I use head n shoulder...I have vitamin e oil......oil sheen......coconut oil...etc.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I use head n shoulder...I have vitamin e oil......oil sheen......coconut oil...etc.


Hmm. What about ingesting oil, like olive oil? Or eating nuts? Or avocado? Might help some.

They also say applying jojoba oil is good....supposed to be most compatible w/ the body's natural oils or something.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Hmm. What about ingesting oil, like olive oil? Or eating nuts? Might help some.


I do both . I think its a bacterial thing.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I do both . I think its a bacterial thing.


Fasting or detoxing for a bit, then? Lol. Sorry. I want your problem solved, or for you to have less of a problem anyway.


----------



## tea111red

@Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Hmm might check it out thanks . Seems complicated though lol.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Fasting or detoxing for a bit, then? Lol. Sorry. I want your problem solved, or for you to have less of a problem anyway.


Thanks :squeeze

I've dealt with scalp folliculitis though and only accutane has worked so far. I'll see though .


----------



## tea111red

http://mercola.com/folliculitis/amp/diet.aspx

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/371049/113

Decrease sugar and carb intake?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/keto/comments/7foi78






:stu


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks so much honestly, love ya. I'll try to clean up my diet getting groceries tomorrow still not sure if I should book appointment or not though.


----------



## tea111red

@Kevin001 No problem!  Really hope things improve for you.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> @Kevin001 No problem!  Really hope things improve for you.


You too, still got you in my prayer book.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think I have something bad and I mean not good at all. :/ I woke up and saw something on my arm and years ago, knew that it's an obvious sign of something cause I researched it for learning. Wonder if that's why I haven't been working good and not realized it cause my produce managers noticed I haven't been working good. Not thinking straight and not realizing you're not thinking straight is a sign of it, too I think. I'm not 100 percent sure I have it, though. But the signs are there at least to me. What's weird is that before I saw what was on my arm, at work I was thinking I could have this. And that was before I saw the other sign. Maybe my mind was telling me something. I don't know. 

The strange part is it doesn't really even scare me that much. But I'm going to wait a week or so to tell anyone before I know for sure.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Actually, there may be something to reducing your carbs for improving your skin. I noticed a huge improvement in my skin when I stopped eating anything with bread. (primarily because even a little bread adds a ton of carbs). The downside is that the first time you eat a slice of pizza, you lose most of what you've accomplished and your skin goes nuts.


----------



## PandaBearx

I really wish my family was more supportive about receiving help for mental illness. I'm so conflicted on how to view medicine or therapy for issues I struggle with due to it. There's a negative view on it. The drugs don't work it's just companies taking advantage of you and stealing your money for sugar pills, therapy is a hoax to brainwash you into believing you can't function independently without it. I know how I think isn't correct. Yet being aware and challenging my thinking isn't enough in itself and I don't think they really understand that? That it truly can be solely a chemical imbalance. No matter what effort I put forward to change, sometimes I crash. 

I've been feeling more frequently suicidal lately. Which to be honest as concerning as it is and I do believe immediate action should be taken in majority of situations. I've had these feelings on and off since I was roughly 16 and it does come and go. I think what scares me. Is even though I'm aware that I want to live that one day mental illness will overpower any logical thinking or emotion I have and I'll behave on impulse and void emotion rather than logic. It's happened before. I want to say in my somewhat short existence of life I've had 3 suicide attempts. Two of which my family are aware of. One of which has landed me in hospital and psych. The 3rd making me realize that I didn't want to die this way. That I wanted to fight and live. Some days it feels like drowning though. Currently I feel like I need some form of guidance. When I mentioned to my mom she recommended church. Which, to each their own, however I was never a particularly religious individual. I respect whatever your beliefs may be, my parents included, but I don't think Jesus is technically the answer. It's just a bit frustrating I suppose. I almost feel like it's hopeless.....but I don't want to admit defeat. Or disregard medication entirely, yet I'm so terrified at the idea of receiving help for it. Because what if it makes me worse. 

Just a bit of a ramble.


----------



## SparklingWater

Goal 15 mins cardio every morning and evening. Forget the new year. Starting tonight. Small doable goal. Consistency, every single day.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I think I have something bad and I mean not good at all. :/ I woke up and saw something on my arm and years ago, knew that it's an obvious sign of something cause I researched it for learning. Wonder if that's why I haven't been working good and not realized it cause my produce managers noticed I haven't been working good. Not thinking straight and not realizing you're not thinking straight is a sign of it, too I think. I'm not 100 percent sure I have it, though. But the signs are there at least to me. What's weird is that before I saw what was on my arm, at work I was thinking I could have this. And that was before I saw the other sign. Maybe my mind was telling me something. I don't know.
> 
> The strange part is it doesn't really even scare me that much. But I'm going to wait a week or so to tell anyone before I know for sure.


:squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze


Thank you. 

I'm not saying its cancer but I think it's possible. I have a slightly raised mole on my arm. I noticed it after I woke up from a nap. Weird I don't feel scared about it.

I thought I've been working fine recently, though. If I'm not thinking straight, it could be brain cancer probably. But I'm not even 70 percent sure.

It could be something else, too. A number of things. Im gonna see if I can go to a doctor.

Doesn't help the fact that some woman at work yesterday asked me what kind of lettuce gives you cancer. The same day I noticed the mole.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm not saying its cancer but I think it's possible. I have a slightly raised mole on my arm. I noticed it after I woke up from a nap. Weird I don't feel scared about it.
> 
> I thought I've been working fine recently, though. If I'm not thinking straight, it could be brain cancer probably. But I'm not even 70 percent sure.
> 
> It could be something else, too. A number of things. Im gonna see if I can go to a doctor.
> 
> Doesn't help the fact that some woman at work yesterday asked me what kind of lettuce gives you cancer. The same day I noticed the mole.


Don't jump to conclusions but yeah get it checked out when you can .


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Don't jump to conclusions but yeah get it checked out when you can .


Yea, I won't jump to conclusions. And I will.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, I won't jump to conclusions. And I will.


:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Might need that appointment sooner.


----------



## hypestyle

more doctors appointments to come.


----------



## SparklingWater

Need to go to the dentist


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to film my inhaler prescription


----------



## Kevin001

Hope acne holds up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve had tinnitus in my right ear for two days now...also, my lungs are clearing out the phlegm build up from my herb use now that I’m on a break, it’s annoying


----------



## Kevin001

Woke up kinda stuffy hope I'm not getting sick.


----------



## tea111red

I've been eating too much saturated fat. :no


----------



## komorikun

Two little surprises in the mail today. I'm signed up for USPS Informed Delivery and there was an envelope that wasn't junk mail. Googled the address and it's the Planned Parenthood I went to back in March for the pap smear and IUD removal (2 appointments). That got me curious. Didn't think Planned Parenthood would be sending me a Christmas card..... Was worried they had issues with my insurance and were asking for money but that seemed unlikely to happen 9 months after the appointments.

*Turns out it's a check from them for $60.* There was no letter with an explanation, just the check and little piece of paper with a phone number on it. I guess my appointments turned out to be preventive care which by law insurance companies can't charge copays for. I thought about that when I paid for it but just wanted the IUD removal to over and done with and didn't want to make a fuss.

https://www.hrsa.gov/womens-guidelines/index.html

The other surprise is I got mail for my downstairs neighbor, the Rastafarian's girlfriend. Looked like a Christmas card- was handwritten. I dumped it on their doormat in front of their apartment. Guess the mail-lady was smoking dope or overwhelmed with Christmas deliveries.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Apparently my step monster is driving my dad insane. She feels the need to urinate every 20 minutes or so. But she has trouble walking, so he has to help her. Then she has trouble urinating once she is on the toilet, so apparently she then stands up and massages herself to get something to come out. She could be in the bathroom for 30 minutes or more, which apparently is risky because she needs oxygen due to her lung problems. Can't bring the respirator machine into the bathroom due to contamination issues.
> 
> She has some sort of bell that she rings when she needs help. She's ringing it constantly.
> 
> Often has accidents on the floor, so my dad has to mop it up. He's doing like 10 loads of laundry a week. And the washer and dryer are in the basement. They live on the 2nd floor.
> 
> Ever since I've known her she has had issues where she feels the need to pee like every hour. My dad says it's cause she's had 3 kids and that anything beyond 2 kids destroys your pelvic area. I've known her since she was 61 years old.
> 
> At least, they have the "fecal ooze" issue under control.
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-thoughts-1808161/index23.html#post1092333258
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-thoughts-1808161/index23.html#post1092333290
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-thoughts-1808161/index23.html#post1092335154


My dad tells me that he is still cleaning after her constantly.


----------



## komorikun

Sent my dad an email suggesting to put puppy pads to the sides of the toilet, so he doesn't have to wipe up and mop her piss constantly.


----------



## Kevin001

More scalp acne ugh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Sent my dad an email suggesting to put puppy pads to the sides of the toilet, so he doesn't have to wipe up and mop her piss constantly.


 My dad was doing the same routine when my mom first got out of the hospital except she wouldn't even try to get to the bathroom. She'd just do it either in the bed or in the bedside toilet. And then he'd have to clean all that up. It must have been awful.


----------



## Reverie101

Kevin001 said:


> I'll wait and see what my scalp looks like after my haircut next week.....still don't want to get on accutane again but might be only option.


I thought about accutane because of my acne but after reading side effects and possible suicide i think im good.

What has it done to you?


----------



## Reverie101

Also, i have sinese that came back. swelling on the roof of my mouth. eye pain, body aches..

mouth pain is a ***** 

I need a sensu bean lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

I feel like my own body is giving off it's own heat. Must be a mild hot flash. I'm too warm and hot. Just 2 more day. 2 more days.


----------



## Kevin001

Reverie101 said:


> I thought about accutane because of my acne but after reading side effects and possible suicide i think im good.
> 
> What has it done to you?


Accutane is so worth it...really works....my issue was it didn't last. Probably needed a stronger dose. The process and time is rough but getting clear skin and not fearing people looking at your bad skin 24/7 is life saving.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I feel like it is going to be one of those days where my anxiety want to act up. I already asked my Sister if I could use one of her oils that help reduce anxiety. If it feel like its getting worse I may have to take an Advil. I don't to take a pill and I sure don't want to have a panic attack. Hopefully I will get through the day.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my acne can be stable until my appointment.


----------



## Reverie101

My teeth hurt, my ears ache, eye balls hurt, nasal passage is irritated and constricted .. there's swelling on the roof of my mouth.... Uhh. 

I feel like a dead dog... But I have to go in bc no one will cover my shift. Uhg


----------



## Reverie101

Kevin001 said:


> Hope my acne can be stable until my appointment.


What do you mean it didn't last? So did your acne come back really aggressive after accutane?


----------



## Kevin001

Reverie101 said:


> My teeth hurt, my ears ache, eye balls hurt, nasal passage is irritated and constricted .. there's swelling on the roof of my mouth.... Uhh.
> 
> I feel like a dead dog... But I have to go in bc no one will cover my shift. Uhg


A job isn't worth your health, there will always be jobs but not another you.



Reverie101 said:


> What do you mean it didn't last? So did your acne come back really aggressive after accutane?


Slowly came back I was crystal clear for like 3 months then started to come back. Now its slowly getting worse.


----------



## Reverie101

@Kevin001 I know right! I still had to go in bc the manager was like I'm still responsibile for my shift and he has other things to do and all my other coworkers I've called all the other employees to try to cover my shift ....they couldn't.. so I had to. My job and the people there ain't ****

And I'm sorry the acne is coming back k &#128542;

I guess I'll try over the counter stuff.


----------



## Reverie101

I'm feeling better 🙂 these medications are working whooo


----------



## SparklingWater

Not really gross, but some are more sensitive than others


* *




Non superficial blood in stool. Not a lot, but at least... a diluted teaspoon I'd estimate. That's definitely different. I have an idea why this is, but I'll go to the doctor next week (or first opening they have.) Honestly, _honestly_, if i just have colon cancer so I can pass without having to continue to struggle in this life, I'll consider it a blessing. It's not how I pictured it ending. I'd be a bit sad that my life was this miserable and didn't get better, but I'd be mostly relieved to have a 'get out of life free' card.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m gassy all the time, I’ve gotta sort out my diet or start taking some of these pills/chewables there are always commercials for


----------



## komorikun

God damn is it expensive to get thin (high index) lenses for glasses.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> God damn is it expensive to get thin (high index) lenses for glasses.


 The whole business is corrupt anyway. Glasses have been way overpriced for as long as I can remember. Even if I had the money (maybe especially if I had it) I'd probably do the glasses from China thing. The only reason I'm not wearing those is because I input the wrong number in one eye and couldn't see through them very well. My "expensive" glasses have all sorts of coatings and stuff on them and frankly, I don't notice much of a difference between them and the cheap Chinese glasses (other than the wrong lens).


----------



## Musicfan

It's frightening when I forget to take my meds and depression comes roaring back by the end of the day. If they stop working for me I don't know what I'd do. Like a monster hiding inside the head.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne is manageable till the 21st I guess.


----------



## SparklingWater

Slight headache. Somewhat dehydrated


----------



## SparklingWater

Feel exhausted, depleted, drained. Probably gonna be an early night tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Got to get a small hole sealed....hope its like a filling....my insurance covers 90%.


----------



## firestar

My eyes have been too dry to wear contacts the past two days. I'm not sure if it's the weather or if I'm just getting older.


----------



## scooby

Gonna try to drop 10kg. Or even 15. Put on too much weight recently.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Renewing my herb script on Friday and finding out how much my asthma meds cost with coverage tomorrow but still procrastinating on the all night fast + 3 hour sugar test which sounds like an anxiety nightmare on steroids...


----------



## Kevin001

Neck has been so stiff lately not sure whats going on.


----------



## tea111red

glad to have my humidifier.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> glad to have my humidifier.


 I had one I used occasionally. I gave up on it because it was tedious to keep it clean and I'm paranoid about putting more garbage in the air than is already there.

The last time I used the one I had, I slept with it by the bed and woke up with the worst headache and sinus congestion. If I had one now I would use a timer and have it only run for like a few minutes every now and then instead of full blast all the time. And I still think it's probably more trouble than it's worth to keep them clean. And I mean completely clean. I am not a germ freak by any stretch but when it comes to unknowns like "Is this thing putting mold and stuff in my air?" I don't much like that kind of uncertainty.


----------



## tea111red

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had one I used occasionally. I gave up on it because it was tedious to keep it clean and I'm paranoid about putting more garbage in the air than is already there.
> 
> The last time I used the one I had, I slept with it by the bed and woke up with the worst headache and sinus congestion. If I had one now I would use a timer and have it only run for like a few minutes every now and then instead of full blast all the time. And I still think it's probably more trouble than it's worth to keep them clean. And I mean completely clean. I am not a germ freak by any stretch but when it comes to unknowns like "Is this thing putting mold and stuff in my air?" I don't much like that kind of uncertainty.


Did you use distilled water?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> Did you use distilled water?


Usually but that won't stop nasties from growing in there.


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling kinda stuffy and my scalp is red.


----------



## GeomTech

Got forced to go to the doctors. After this visit, I won't be going back or so I hope. *sigh* As always, was nervous, and freaked out from the blood pressure test. It went up to 172 / 80! They said to monitor the blood pressure at home, and approximately a few hours after the doctors visit, I had values like 131/72, had one that was like 150 / 76 or something. And then, a few hours later, it went down to something like 115 / 64 or 111 / 65; somewhere around there. Wow. So apparently, I have to wait 4-5 hours after being nervous for blood pressure to go back down to normal levels. 4-5 hours to clear up the cortisol and adrenaline rush. Oh, well.


----------



## Blue Dino

I've been having this weird taste in my mouth for almost two weeks now. It's a bit unsettling. It started when I have been snacking nightly after dinner a little bit on this bag of hot cheetos. Or maybe it might be oral thrush, since I have noticed a white film on my tongue. Although I have had this for as long as I remember and I never really experienced this odd taste in my mouth sticking around for this long. I've had this before, but I think they usually don't last longer than a day.

Seems like it could be GERD related as well.


----------



## tea111red

This part of my eyebrow finally grew long enough/filled in. Must be due to the extra doses of vitamins I've been taking lately.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta love feeling the anticipation anxiety on the way to an appointment...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well, I looked like an idiot having an anxiety attack while there, and they said I actually have to come back for my follow up appointment in 3 months but my herb script is renewed so that’s good, maybe I can get lucky and skip out going through that hell so soon again


----------



## tea111red

the cracking sound i get in my ankles when walking down stairs is louder today.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> the cracking sound i get in my ankles when walking down stairs is louder today.


Means you're getting younger.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> Means you're getting younger.


haha.


----------



## tea111red

probably need to do weights. i won't, though.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> haha.


I knew that's what you wanted to hear.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> I knew that's what you wanted to hear.


hey, don't get in that habit too much.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> hey, don't get in that habit too much.


Oh I won't, I only said it because I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Kevin001

My acne is getting worse....hope to go back on accutane on the 21st.


----------



## Kevin001

Gotta manage this for another week somehow.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I need to exercise more. I am so unfit. I have no muscles. I'm just squishy and frail. Sometimes my bones pop when I stand up. I'm too young to be popping. I can't afford to go to the gym. All I can do is do some stretching but even with that I have a tendency of not sticking to it. For awhile I can get started but then after a day or two of a week I stop. 
If would help if I had a gym equipment like an elliptical or a gym bicycle. I would be motivated and dedicated to the workout but with me trying to workout with no equipment, just my own self as the "equipment" I can't do it. 

Maybe I can find some sort of stretching workout video on YouTube. I just know that I need to be more active and mobile. Just seeing a Zumba video on YouTube is making say "I'm not jumping or moving around like that." LOL. I feel uncomfortable. 


Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## firestar

Fun Spirit said:


> I need to exercise more. I am so unfit. I have no muscles. I'm just squishy and frail. Sometimes my bones pop when I stand up. I'm too young to be popping. I can't afford to go to the gym. All I can do is do some stretching but even with that I have a tendency of not sticking to it. For awhile I can get started but then after a day or two of a week I stop.
> If would help if I had a gym equipment like an elliptical or a gym bicycle. I would be motivated and dedicated to the workout but with me trying to workout with no equipment, just my own self as the "equipment" I can't do it.
> 
> Maybe I can find some sort of stretching workout video on YouTube. I just know that I need to be more active and mobile. Just seeing a Zumba video on YouTube is making say "I'm not jumping or moving around like that." LOL. I feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


I hate the gym, too. I used to use www.darebee.com before I got a set of dumbbells. I liked the variety.


----------



## Fun Spirit

firestar said:


> I hate the gym, too. I used to use www.darebee.com before I got a set of dumbbells. I liked the variety.


Aw. LOL. 
Cool I had an 8lb green dumbell but even with that I didn't stick to it
Thank you for the link. I like how it has a daily workout sheet. That really help.

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## firestar

Fun Spirit said:


> Aw. LOL.
> Cool I had an 8lb green dumbell but even with that I didn't stick to it
> Thank you for the link. I like how it has a daily workout sheet. That really help.
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


You're welcome. I hope you find it useful.

I hate exercising so I understand the lack of motivation. I like routine so once I started doing it three times a week on a regular basis, it was easier for me to continue. I hope you find a method that works for you.


----------



## Chevy396

Just throw out all your comfortable chairs and only sit down when you sleep. It burns way more calories than I expected and really strengthens your back and tightens your butt.

You don't have to worry about motivation because you're in a trap you made for yourself, but after a few months it will simply feel normal to constantly stand.


----------



## Blue Dino

Chevy396 said:


> Just throw out all your comfortable chairs and only sit down when you sleep. It burns way more calories than I expected and really strengthens your back and tightens your butt.
> 
> You don't have to worry about motivation because you're in a trap you made for yourself, but after a few months it will simply feel normal to constantly stand.


Hehe.. or just replace all of your chairs at home with giant exercise balls. Your core will be thick and toned in a few months probably. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

The dryness is just bad maybe the weather has something to do with it.


----------



## Blue Dino

Blue Dino said:


> I've been having this weird taste in my mouth for almost two weeks now. It's a bit unsettling. It started when I have been snacking nightly after dinner a little bit on this bag of hot cheetos. Or maybe it might be oral thrush, since I have noticed a white film on my tongue. Although I have had this for as long as I remember and I never really experienced this odd taste in my mouth sticking around for this long. I've had this before, but I think they usually don't last longer than a day.
> 
> Might've found the culprit. The left side tip of my tongue has series of minor cuts and bleeding it seems like. It is likely due to me always massaging my tongue on this one back molar on the left side of my jaw whenever I am nervous or anxious. Because this molar has a very small pointy gap that whenever I massage my tongue on it, it feels very stimulating. I guess after doing this for so long, my tongue eventually got cut. The taste is from part of my tongue constantly bleeding and the cuts always reopening from my "massaging". At least now I know the cause. I'm weird with my nervous ticks.


Nope that's not it.. the weird taste seems to be from my saliva. Now along with a weird breath the past few days. Which is worrisome. And along with a few symptoms that just pop up as well. Some I have had on and off again and again. Some are new. Hoping some of those might be anxiety caused since I've had a panic attack yesterday evening. Might be time for another doc appointment. Scared what they might find, or scared they might just brush me off like usual for whatever it is to become worse. Healthy Anxiety in full swing again. Yay!


----------



## Blue Dino

Definitely need to try to book a doctor appointment tomorrow. Assuming the screening nurse will let me...


----------



## Fun Spirit

I feel warm than normal. 
Hot flash!









Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Back on small dose of accutane....hope it works.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My herb script is covered by my work benefits, I can submit a claim after the purchase, gotta take advantage of that for sure


----------



## Rickets

Fun Spirit said:


> I feel warm than normal.
> Hot flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


I have been getting one hot flush a day. I have put it down to medication. Summer added on to that does not help.


----------



## Blue Dino

I didn't have as bad of the chills and shivers today for some reason. Even my feet aren't ice cold like they have for the past couple weeks when indoors. And circulation seems decent, which is odd given I only slept 2 hours last night due to stress.


----------



## Blossomfluffy

I need to eat
But at the same time I feel like I shouldn’t 
Eh


this message has reached you from within the willow tree


----------



## Fun Spirit

Rickets said:


> I have been getting one hot flush a day. I have put it down to medication. Summer added on to that does not help.


Wow. That is a lot. It must be health related for you: ( I am sorry you are on medication: (

Mines was due to that Monthly Friend that visit every woman at a set time. LOL:rofl :teeth


----------



## Suchness

Blossomfluffy said:


> I need to eat
> But at the same time I feel like I shouldn't
> Eh
> 
> this message has reached you from within the willow tree


Eat some fruit.


----------



## Blossomfluffy

Suchness said:


> Eat some fruit.


Maybe I'll have an Apple 
Thanks x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deaf Mute

Sigh it's almost 4am... I didn't even get much done today, I need to be more efficient and focused again like before. :blank


----------



## Rickets

Fun Spirit said:


> Wow. That is a lot. It must be health related for you: ( I am sorry you are on medication: (
> 
> Mines was due to that Monthly Friend that visit every woman at a set time. LOL:rofl :teeth


Ty. Yah will be tested big time in the next two days - 103 and 107f (Gotta love Australian summer) :serious:

Ah ok, damn that must be frustrating. Maybe it helps fight the winter cold though? lol


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the accutane kicks in soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not getting sick just so much in the air this time of year.


----------



## tea111red

i'm seeing good improvements w/ my hair, eyebrows and eyelashes at least.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> i'm seeing good improvements w/ my hair, eyebrows and eyelashes at least.


Why/how?


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why/how?


for the eyelashes......i've noticed increasing good fats helps them get longer and thicker. avocado and nuts are good.

for my hair and eyebrows, i've noticed taking a lot of this women's daily vitamin has helped make them grow faster and thicker/less sparse, lol. also biotin.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve emailed the claim, time will tell if it’ll be covered


----------



## roxslide

All of a sudden my nails are super brittle. I wonder if I have a vitamin deficiency. I eat vegetarian and even vegan most days. Maybe I should either eat more protein or maybe take some iron supplements? I already take zinc and a daily multivitamin so it would be surprising if I was deficient in anything else.

But I am a carrier of hemochromatosis (most likely not expressed but still makes me nervous) so I probably shouldn't mess with iron unless a doctor tells me to.


----------



## tehuti88

Five doses of boric acid in, my period starts so I have to discontinue it.

I wasn't liking it, though. Feeling even messier and itchier (I don't know if it's the boric acid itself, or the yeast, or the fact that the mess makes me wipe myself raw half the day). And the coconut oil doesn't seem as soothing as it previously was. I honestly can't tell whether I'm getting "better" or not.

I don't have a good feeling about this. And once I've tried it and it probably fails, I don't know what else to do. My gynecologist is getting tired of me. :sigh He recommended some doctor who mixes up miracle suppositories. Thing is, that doctor is mean and has no bedside manner (I get anxiety attacks and cry having to deal with such doctors), and works out of Detroit. The other end of the state. I'd have to travel down there to see him. Yeah, that's not happening. And apparently there's nobody even remotely closer to home.


Why is EVERY medical condition I end up with so ****ing treatment resistant? Why can't I have SOMETHING that responds to the usual meds like normal? Just once?


----------



## komorikun

This is interesting. I did feel like I was about to get sick on Saturday of last week. Had some post-nasal drip and a lot of flem. But the next day I felt fine. Not sure if it was all in my imagination since some virus is spreading like wildfire at my office.

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...dont-have-symptoms-you-may-still-have-the-flu



> Roughly 1 in 5 unvaccinated people was infected with the flu virus each winter, the study found, but only a quarter of those people showed any symptoms of the infection. And only 17 percent of those infected were sick enough to see a doctor.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I don't have eczema.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not getting sick ugh


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> My herb script is covered by my work benefits, I can submit a claim after the purchase, gotta take advantage of that for sure


That's tight! I hope Canada has some influence on the federal laws here. Surely it is pressure when it works out so well for our neighbors (white neighbors).


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Hope I'm not getting sick ugh


Maybe it's all the Jesus coffee making you a hypochondriac...


----------



## Kevin001

Got my filling today cost $53 which I thought was high but we'll see what the insurance says I guess. Mouth still numb but glad I got it done had a big hole eek. Got my haircut also and my scalp is so dry and acne galore...really hope this accutane and vitamin E helps just sucks.


----------



## Blossomfluffy

I wonder if my bones click more bc I’m underweight


----------



## Chevy396

Blossomfluffy said:


> I wonder if my bones click more bc I'm underweight


For me, that happens more when I don't move around enough every day and don't do stretches. I don't know your situation though.


----------



## Blossomfluffy

Chevy396 said:


> For me, that happens more when I don't move around enough every day and don't do stretches. I don't know your situation though.


Yeah I don't stretch enough either, but hey thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Fun Spirit

My eating habit changes quite often. Sometimes I find myself snacking a lot while other times I eat less to little. Despite having a gut I have a small body frame. I don't need to be losing any more weight. I'll look even smaller and fragile. I don't even have muscle mass. I'm all squishy. I'm not too worried because overall I am not stick bony nor and I overweight. As for my gut I could do some sit-ups to flatten it. Just that......I hate doing sit-ups. Gutty shall stick around and go flat on it's own:rofl

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Micro dosing herb for the win


----------



## Chevy396

Can you still have schizophrenia if you never hallucinate, just get paranoid easily? My old doctor told me I might be more schizophrenic than I think, but I don't even really know what that is supposed to mean. Is it a spectrum disorder?


----------



## Chevy396

Fun Spirit said:


> My eating habit changes quite often. Sometimes I find myself snacking a lot while other times I eat less to little. Despite having a gut I have a small body frame. I don't need to be losing any more weight. I'll look even smaller and fragile. I don't even have muscle mass. I'm all squishy. I'm not too worried because overall I am not stick bony nor and I overweight. As for my gut I could do some sit-ups to flatten it. Just that......I hate doing sit-ups. Gutty shall stick around and go flat on it's own:rofl
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


Ever done calisthenics? The way the Egyptians did it.


----------



## tea111red

i think i do best on just liquids throughout most of the day. i think....


----------



## SparklingWater

Please don't let me get sick.
Please please please please.


----------



## Musicfan

I sneezed so hard the other day something ripped in my side. Major pain for a bit. Its much better today but sleeping is tough.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I hope I don't feel nauseous for not putting enough food on my stomach when I took my iron pill. I ate only 2 eggs and canned fruit. The last time I had a headache and felt nauseous. The last thing I want is to vomit. I haven't vomited in.....shoot 20 something years. I hope I don't jinx myself. This concern is already making me a little anxious. Because of this I am reminded of my anxiety. I sometimes forget I have it.


----------



## Blue Dino

Dreaded doctor's appointment is tomorrow afternoon and I am pretty worried and nervous about what they might find. And if I can get the doctor to do some relevant tests on me the following week or two, I am worried about that too. But seeing how this is a new doctor for me, I really don't know how he is, and if I can get him to give me the tests I want. I really liked my old doctor, I had her for almost 7 years, but she just dropped me out of the blue. So many things have been unsettling me a lot the past many weeks, so I am bit freaking out. Really crossing my fingers they don't find anything abnormal, or at least nothing significantly bad. :?


----------



## Chevy396

Blue Dino said:


> Dreaded doctor's appointment is tomorrow afternoon and I am pretty worried and nervous about what they might find. And if I can get the doctor to do some relevant tests on me the following week or two, I am worried about that too. But seeing how this is a new doctor for me, I really don't know how he is, and if I can get him to give me the tests I want. I really liked my old doctor, I had her for almost 7 years, but she just dropped me out of the blue. So many things have been unsettling me a lot the past many weeks, so I am bit freaking out. Really crossing my fingers they don't find anything abnormal, or at least nothing significantly bad. :?


What made you think you are sick?


----------



## Blue Dino

Chevy396 said:


> What made you think you are sick?


A series of symptoms that seems to match. Of course having health anxiety doesn't help. But one can only use that excuse for so much until something bad happens for real.


----------



## Chevy396

Blue Dino said:


> A series of symptoms that seems to match. Of course having health anxiety doesn't help. But one can only use that excuse for so much until something bad happens for real.


Yeah, I understand that. I was hoping to give you an idea of the odds they will run tests.


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> maybe this activated charcoal will work.....


That doesn't sound safe. Are you swallowing it? They usually use it to get pills out of people's stomach if they are poisoned.


----------



## tea111red

Chevy396 said:


> That doesn't sound safe. Are you swallowing it? They usually use it to get pills out of people's stomach if they are poisoned.


it's safe. it's in a drink. it helped my nausea.

i've used the pills before, too. nothing bad happened.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@Chevy396

Totally safe. We were given these as kids. A small amount helps to soak up and eliminate toxins. A big amount does as well, but can actually make you throw up. As an adult I used to take these before going to bed after a night of drinking.

I think soldiers in Vietnam used to take charcoal, when there were no other medicines available. Of course, charcoal from a barbecue is not great for you. Activated carbon tabs, on the other hand, are perfectly fine.


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> it's safe. it's in a drink. it helped my nausea.
> 
> i've used the pills before, too. nothing bad happened.


Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kevin001

Having clear skin is priceless....so if you have it God bless you.


----------



## Blue Dino

Just as I feared exactly, my new doctor sucks. He's actually worse than I feared to be. He acts rushed, was impatient, like I am an annoyance to his day. All typical classic and basic signs of one would called a doctor you will dislike. Definitely not a doctor I want in the forseeable future. Especially for a doctor I want to work closely with. Makes me missed my previous doctor even more. I guess there is quite a difference between so called Family Doctors and Internal Medicine Doctors. But at least he gave me the tests I wanted. Now the hard, worrying and stressful parts to come.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to buy a bed or start sleeping on the floor again, my back is too old for this futon


----------



## Musicfan

Got to be careful with bag seed. I grew a white widow leftover and cloned it and ended up with several large jars. And this stuff is like hay or lawn clippings. No flavor or relief. Just tried some GG #4 and the taste is so much better and relaxing. Not to say all bag seeds are bad, I grew a CBD plant that became fertilized and the offspring has the perfect blend of CBD and THC.


----------



## Blue Dino

Probably doing the physical and tests tomorrow or the day after. I should be nervous and scared about what they might find the next few days or weeks, especially base on how I've been feeling lately and seeing for quite awhile. Yet for some reason, I am not nervous and scared right now as I know I should be. I kinda want to psych myself back into panic mode, but I don't think I wanna go through with that. I had enough for that. I am so conflicted.


----------



## Kevin001

Woke up with bad neck pain ugh


----------



## Chevy396

Musicfan69 said:


> Got to be careful with bag seed. I grew a white widow leftover and cloned it and ended up with several large jars. And this stuff is like hay or lawn clippings. No flavor or relief. Just tried some GG #4 and the taste is so much better and relaxing. Not to say all bag seeds are bad, I grew a CBD plant that became fertilized and the offspring has the perfect blend of CBD and THC.


That has to do with how you dried and cured it, not the genetics. It's the same weed as the bag was.

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I'm getting more and more pissed at my doctors for ever diagnosing my extreme pain from arthritis because they thought I was taking for painkillers. I hope they did from cancer. Slowly.

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## Musicfan

Chevy396 said:


> That has to do with how you dried and cured it, not the genetics. It's the same weed as the bag was.
> 
> Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


Yeah I do get impatient and don't let it cure properly, also probably harvested it too soon this time lol.


----------



## roxslide

So this probably belongs more in secondary disorders but ever since I started my new job my dematophagia is out of control. I think I am going to buy some touch screen gloves so I can wear them 24/7 so my fingers can heal. I can't stop picking and biting my fingers. Makes it very uncomfortable to touch things 

I've had it really bad most of my life, particularly in high school but for a while I was pretty good about it.


----------



## Blue Dino

Now the nervous and anxious waiting. Chances are, I think it's likely my doctor will just leave me hanging, even if I try, because he seems pretty horrible.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> So this probably belongs more in secondary disorders but ever since I started my new job my dematophagia is out of control. I think I am going to buy some touch screen gloves so I can wear them 24/7 so my fingers can heal. I can't stop picking and biting my fingers. Makes it very uncomfortable to touch things
> 
> I've had it really bad most of my life, particularly in high school but for a while I was pretty good about it.


I used to do that when I was a kid. I was biting my nails and the skin around the tip of my fingers but I guess I just grew out of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Now the nervous and anxious waiting. Chances are, I think it's likely my doctor will just leave me hanging, even if I try, because he seems pretty horrible.


 What's up? What do you know? Still thinking diabetes? They're supposed to be able to diagnose diabetes in a day or less.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

80% coverage for my herb script just like other meds officially confirmed, good stuff!


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> What's up? What do you know? Still thinking diabetes? They're supposed to be able to diagnose diabetes in a day or less.


Sighs, who knows. Feel like my symptoms would be more alarming if I am, but you never know. And now I'm looking through other possible related illnesses. Hypochondria sucks.

The doctor will have to look at my lab tests first. I have a feeling my new doctor will be one of those doctors that will get my lab results and just chuck it into the pile without even looking at it. Likely I'm gonna have be vigilant to go to the doctors office myself to get it and look it through one by one on my own. I really miss my old doctor. She was decent.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Sighs, who knows. Feel like my symptoms would be more alarming if I am, but you never know. And now I'm looking through other possible related illnesses. Hypochondria sucks.
> 
> The doctor will have to look at my lab tests first. I have a feeling my new doctor will be one of those doctors that will get my lab results and just chuck it into the pile without even looking at it. Likely I'm gonna have be vigilant to go to the doctors office myself to get it and look it through one by one on my own. I really miss my old doctor. She was decent.


 Just a friendly piece of advice. If your doctor is not helpful, get another one (and fast) if you can afford it. Diabetes isn't the end of the world but it can be REALLY BAD if you don't take it seriously.


----------



## Kevin001

Just don't know what to do with this neck of mine....just hope it gets better.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Just don't know what to do with this neck of mine....just hope it gets better.


Stretches.

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Chevy396 said:


> Stretches.
> 
> Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


Yeah been trying


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kevin001 said:


> Just don't know what to do with this neck of mine....just hope it gets better.


Have you tried decompression devices? They're pretty cheap


----------



## Kevin001

RelinquishedHell said:


> Have you tried decompression devices? They're pretty cheap


Never heard of it hmm.


----------



## Musicfan

Canadian Brotha said:


> 80% coverage for my herb script just like other meds officially confirmed, good stuff!


Does that mean your weed is going to be paid for by another party? If so that's awesome.


----------



## CassMary

I am concerned as on Monday I have a school dance group audition and I am still dealing with lightheadedness spells and fainting episodes I am afraid that one might occur during my audition will it hurt my chances at getting in


----------



## Kevin001

Weirdly it might be my lats growing that has my neck hurting. Been doing a lot of shoulder stuff as well lately.


----------



## Steve French

I had to go get an extensive blood panel, a urinalysis, and an ECG. I was a bit worried, and then quite surprised to find out that all my numbers came back at near perfect levels. Seems I'm pretty healthy, at least by those standards. Even my liver was damn good, despite the pounding I put it through most weeks. I decided that since it was working for me so well, I'd go out that night and get slammed to treat the thing.


----------



## Steve French

Kevin001 said:


> Weirdly it might be my lats growing that has my neck hurting. Been doing a lot of shoulder stuff as well lately.


Makes sense. You ever look at somebody doing some intense pullups, pulldowns, deadlifts, or other exercises that work the lats? They head and neck be swelling like they about to pop off.


----------



## Kevin001

Steve French said:


> Makes sense. You ever look at somebody doing some intense pullups, pulldowns, deadlifts, or other exercises that work the lats? They head and neck be swelling like they about to pop off.


True


----------



## 8888

I hope these stupid cramps go away soon.


----------



## komorikun

*My day today*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Musicfan69 said:


> Does that mean your weed is going to be paid for by another party? If so that's awesome.


I have some health insurance through my work and they cover 80% of the cost of my medicinal herb(same as for any other prescription drug)which is sweet indeed, particularly because oils are quite expensive. I think herb being legal finally tipped more health insurers to offer coverage because for a while there was only one company that would


----------



## Kevin001

Always feel like I'm on the verge of getting sick...hope not.


----------



## Musicfan

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have some health insurance through my work and they cover 80% of the cost of my medicinal herb(same as for any other prescription drug)which is sweet indeed, particularly because oils are quite expensive. I think herb being legal finally tipped more health insurers to offer coverage because for a while there was only one company that would


Work insurance covering green medicine sounds even better. It adds up that's for sure at $30-50 an eighth. Growing at home is much more economical but I don't know if Canada allows it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Musicfan69 said:


> Work insurance covering green medicine sounds even better. It adds up that's for sure at $30-50 an eighth. Growing at home is much more economical but I don't know if Canada allows it.


You can now but the rules vary a bit by location and I've got a hell of a brown thumb unfortunately...lol


----------



## Kevin001

Guess the accutane isn't working.


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have some health insurance through my work and they cover 80% of the cost of my medicinal herb(same as for any other prescription drug)which is sweet indeed, particularly because oils are quite expensive. I think herb being legal finally tipped more health insurers to offer coverage because for a while there was only one company that would


Oh snap, that's crazy! In a good way.


----------



## 8888

I feel lightheaded, probably from anxiety.


----------



## Steve French

Went to the shrink recently. I decided to go in with no agenda, no plans, no Dr. Google diagnoses, just to be forthright and honest about my situation because something's gotta change. Well, I walked out (a few sessions later of course) diagnosed as being an alcoholic, having comorbid anxiety and depression, having ADHD, and also having autism spectrum disorder. Sheeit. The latter doesn't surprise me, but it is still quite depressing to hear. It just makes me feel kind of hopeless, like it's going to be a guaranteed lifetime of this horse ****.


----------



## 8888

I didn't take my morning meds until noon and I felt fine. I know it's best not to make a habit of this though.


----------



## Number 5

Not too bad but sleep deficit due to shiftwork and up at varies times from 1am - 4 am are starting to take their toll yet again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really need to pick up my asthma inhalers, my chest has been perma-tight for months now and I’ve not been vaping


----------



## tea111red

I wonder what my pH is.


----------



## tea111red

i just want to feel better and have my energy levels increase.


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling kinda funny this morning hopefully its nothing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have been fighting the same damn headache for 3 DAYS! And I when I say "fighting" I really mean I have just been sitting here popping Excedrin and hoping this one will be the one that fixes the headache. There's no fighting a headache. You just have to endure it until you feel like you're gonna die and then endure it some more. 

I feel like my whole life has been one great big massive stupid ****ing headache! I tried going to bed and it just made it worse. Tried that two days in a row. Now finally it seems to be easing up. I didn't bother telling my mom I had a headache that wouldn't quit. Actually, I did tell her I had a horrible headache the first day and she didn't give a damn. She just started arguing with me about random **** anyway like it was nothing. I told her if she really wanted to argue at least wait until another day and she just kept on riding me about the same old BS she goes on about all the time. Today I didn't even tell her I still had the same headache but she started another argument as soon as she saw me and got offended when I told her to back off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Out of oil but a tincture is in the works


----------



## Fun Spirit

Skinny-fat exist. With clothes on people think you're thin. It is true but it is also an illusion. You know in certain areas behind closed door you defiantly have fat. You can be 110 pounds but have excess fat.Skinny-Fat exist.

My Family doesn't believe me when I say I have fat. They just think and see how thin I appear. I wish I was able to go to a gym so I can not only gain some muscle mass but burn off some fat. I defiantly want to be tone. I really need to take better care of myself physically. My eating habits is fine. I just need to work on my bodily strength.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fun Spirit said:


> Skinny-fat exist. With clothes on people think you're thin. It is true but it is also an illusion. You know in certain areas behind closed door you defiantly have fat. You can be 110 pounds but have excess fat.Skinny-Fat exist.


 It's sexy as hell on women. Women generally don't look good at all with muscle, IMO. Especially if they're really ripped. :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's sexy as hell on women. Women generally don't look good at all with muscle, IMO. Especially if they're really ripped.


It is NOT:rofl
What if a random woman who you thought was 2-3 months pregnant walked pass you but it turned out that she wasn't pregnant? 
She was skinny fat. Is that still sexy to you now? :rofl

And I agree. Women don't look good ripped:rofl

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fun Spirit said:


> It is NOT:rofl
> What if a random woman who you thought was 2-3 months pregnant walked pass you but it turned out that she wasn't pregnant?
> She was skinny fat. Is that still sexy to you now? :rofl


 Actually, yeah. Pregnant women are still sexy.

But I'll tell you what. Post a picture of someone who is supposed to be "skinny fat" and I'll tell you if she looks pregnant or not. Pregnant women usually look like they've got a basketball in their stomach and the skin looks tight. Women who just have extra fat on their stomach tend to have a soft looking pooch.


----------



## Fun Spirit

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, yeah. Pregnant women are still sexy.
> 
> But I'll tell you what. Post a picture of someone who is supposed to be "skinny fat" and I'll tell you if she looks pregnant or not. Pregnant women usually look like they've got a basketball in their stomach and the skin looks tight. Women who just have extra fat on their stomach tend to have a soft looking pooch.


Oh no. Not pregnant women

Ok
Here is 2 images I found on Google Images. I cropped the women's head out of respect. I hope the images is SAS rule friendly. Most images the girls were in bikinis.

This is what I mean in my scenario. Looking like you're pregnant but you're not. It is one kind of Skinny-Fat affect. These women are thin no doubt but in certain areas there is fat. I fit in with Skinny Fat:cry :rofl 
There's a lot more photos on Google but those photos show too much skin for SAS' rules.

Do you still think this is sexy?


* *























_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## komorikun

Oh yeah. The skinny, super short Asian at work who got pregnant looked like she was smuggling a watermelon. Was like something out of the movie, Alien. Freaky.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fun Spirit said:


> Oh no. Not pregnant women
> 
> Ok
> Here is 2 images I found on Google Images. I cropped the women's head out of respect. I hope the images is SAS rule friendly. Most images the girls were in bikinis.
> 
> This is what I mean in my scenario. Looking like you're pregnant but you're not. It is one kind of Skinny-Fat affect. These women are thin no doubt but in certain areas there is fat. I fit in with Skinny Fat:cry :rofl
> There's a lot more photos on Google but those photos show too much skin for SAS' rules.
> 
> Do you still think this is sexy?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Spirito Bambito_


 Well, that isn't what I was talking about but they still look fine. Actually, the one in the first picture looks slightly bloated (Like gas on the stomach bloated). That isn't what people with a little extra fat on them usually look like. They do (I suppose) look like they could possibly be pregnant. But again, that isn't what I was talking about. Belly fat usually isn't hard looking like that. I thought you were talking about women who aren't morbidly obese but still have like a little pooch or love handles or something. I've seen people call women fat who are just normal looking to me.


----------



## Fun Spirit

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, that isn't what I was talking about but they still look fine. Actually, the one in the first picture looks slightly bloated (Like gas on the stomach bloated). That isn't what people with a little extra fat on them usually look like. They do (I suppose) look like they could possibly be pregnant. But again, that isn't what I was talking about. I thought you were talking about women who aren't morbidly obese but still have like a little pooch or love handles or something. I've seen people call women fat who are just normal looking to me.


Ha Ha

The 1st one does look like they could be bloated.
Love handles, pouches and muffin tops are part of the Skinny-Fat category So mamy shapes and sizes. I forgot about those. LOL.

That is great you see woman like these as normal

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## komorikun

Wow. I can't believe people can get disability just for being morbidly obese. Talk about rewarding people for being lazy and gluttonous.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I noticed that taking a lot of fish oil capsules at one time makes my pits smell like death in no time at all. Holy hell!

Not sure fish oil does anything at all anyway. Probably just new age snake oil (just change snake oil to fish oil and there you go). Oh well. At least it's not expensive.


----------



## komorikun

My sister found some article that said that people who use bleach at least once a week are at higher risk for COPD (Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease). That's what Ann, my evil step-monster, has. She's got tubes in her nose giving her oxygen. Usually COPD is caused by smoking. My dad's mother, a life-long smoker, had it.

Ann has never smoked but she does like using bleach to clean. In fact, I have memories of her most excellent cleaning style. Normally she's a slob but once in a while she'd feel the need to "clean." She'd dump gallons of bleach on the kitchen floor and just leave it sitting there for hours. Dump random chemicals all over the bathroom sink and counter and just leave it. My dad said one time she dumped chemicals on the toilet and my dad didn't notice. When he went to sit down on the toilet, he got a *chemical burn on his butt*.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronic_obstructive_pulmonary_disease

https://www.lhsfna.org/index.cfm/li...h-and-other-disinfectants-increase-copd-risk/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My sister found some article that said that people who use bleach at least once a week are at higher risk for COPD (Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease). That's what Ann, my evil step-monster, has. She's got tubes in her nose giving her oxygen. Usually COPD is caused by smoking. My dad's mother, a life-long smoker, had it.
> 
> Ann has never smoked but she does like using bleach to clean. In fact, I have memories of her most excellent cleaning style. Normally she's a slob but once in a while she'd feel the need to "clean." She'd dump gallons of bleach on the kitchen floor and just leave it sitting there for hours. Dump random chemicals all over the bathroom sink and counter and just leave it.


 The really dumb part is it doesn't take much bleach at all to do what needs to be done. Like most people will never need more than a capful of bleach for any reason. A bucket of mopwater isn't a friggin swimming pool. People don't understand how powerful chemicals can actually be even when diluted.

My parents didn't even know you're not supposed to mix bleach and ammonia. I thought everyone knew that. My mom sprays stuff into the air intake on the furnace. She used to spray Lysol into it. Like literally. She would blast that stuff into the furnace intake and the whole house would smell like a chemical factory instantly. She stopped doing that but she still sprays stuff in there. I think it's air freshener or something. I don't know what it is. But I always know when she's done it because the effect is immediate and overwhelming. I'm really sensitive to chemicals and she knows it but doesn't care. So I'll be sitting here and my eyes will suddenly be burning and my lips and nose itching and burning. How can ANYONE think this is a bright idea? If nothing else it's going to totally destroy the innards of the furnace. I know that whatever she is spraying leaves a sticky residue because I took the damn grate off there and cleaned it out and there was a sticky film on everything that wouldn't come off. Unbelievable.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s a bit of a burn to take a cannabis tincture under the tongue, alcoholic ones anyway, not to mention the taste can be a bit intense but I like the idea of adding mint or cinnamon though


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> The really dumb part is it doesn't take much bleach at all to do what needs to be done. Like most people will never need more than a capful of bleach for any reason. A bucket of mopwater isn't a friggin swimming pool. People don't understand how powerful chemicals can actually be even when diluted.
> 
> My parents didn't even know you're not supposed to mix bleach and ammonia. I thought everyone knew that. My mom sprays stuff into the air intake on the furnace. She used to spray Lysol into it. Like literally. She would blast that stuff into the furnace intake and the whole house would smell like a chemical factory instantly. She stopped doing that but she still sprays stuff in there. I think it's air freshener or something. I don't know what it is. But I always know when she's done it because the effect is immediate and overwhelming. I'm really sensitive to chemicals and she knows it but doesn't care. So I'll be sitting here and my eyes will suddenly be burning and my lips and nose itching and burning. How can ANYONE think this is a bright idea? If nothing else it's going to totally destroy the innards of the furnace. I know that whatever she is spraying leaves a sticky residue because I took the damn grate off there and cleaned it out and there was a sticky film on everything that wouldn't come off. Unbelievable.


So you'd say both your parents have OCD or some sort of cleaning fetish going on? Or are they just not very bright?

I don't like air freshener or the chemicals you find in cleaners. I'm afraid of cancer. That's why most of the cleaning fluids I have are the supposedly all natural ones.

This is the main one I use (kitchen and bathroom). It's okay most of the time. Doesn't work on stubborn stains or mold/fungus.


----------



## komorikun

Not sure how I multi-quoted someone else(fun spirit) by mistake. Hmm....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> So you'd say both your parents have OCD or some sort of cleaning fetish going on? Or are they just not very bright?


 Little bit of both, I think. Obviously not too bright to begin with.



> I don't like air freshener or the chemicals you find in cleaners. I'm afraid of cancer. That's why most of the cleaning fluids I have are the supposedly all natural ones.


 Cancer and just about anything else is what I worry about. The lungs basically work like organic filters. They tend to hang onto anything that goes through them. If there's a way they can absorb whatever is in the air, they'll find it. I don't need any help in that department because of the smoking thing. Mine are probably already permanently black.

You would think someone who spent a month in the hospital with the initial diagnoses of acute respiratory failure would not want to breathe anything that could be harmful but she doesn't seem to learn. I don't know what actually caused that but I wouldn't be surprised if a lifetime of breathing lysol fumes and so forth contributed to it.

I've also tried to talk them into getting rid of the carpet and going for hard floors but she won't listen because it costs money. So this carpet was installed in 2004 and has only been steam cleaned once in all that time (again, it costs money to steam clean so she just didn't do it and saved a few bucks).

If you put on a high quality mask in this condo and leave it on for about half an hour and take it off, you can actually smell the staleness of the carpet right away. It's disgusting. My dad is mr butterfingers so he is always spilling things. Coffee, food. Every day I go in there and see a big spot with rags on it. I'd hate to see the padding under the carpet in there. This carpet is pretty thick and I'm sure it hold onto everything forever. Just nasty.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Hopefully I will be able to go to the gym on the 1st of March. I was excited but then I started thinking about if I had an anxiety or panic attack from the soreness of my unused muscles. My anxiety act up when I am in distress. I think I will take this slowly. Very very slowly.

_ I Am Yin_


----------



## komorikun

I've been following a bit this one guy's story on Youtube. Not terribly interested in his personal life or anything. But he's the brother of the guy that started Vet Ranch, which is one of my favorite youtube channels. Vet Ranch is about of a group of veterinarians who volunteer their time and services to save sick/injured animals that are on the euthanasia list at shelters. They ask for donations and such. Maybe because my mom had cancer, his story interests me. Particularly because he's young and has kids and all that.

So he's only 30 and has cancer of the sinuses. Married with 2 small kids. First they had him on chemotherapy, 2 rounds. But the cancer *kept growing even while on chemotherapy*. Normally chemotherapy will at least put the cancer into remission (usually temporary/not a cure) or at the minimum keep the tumor from getting bigger. He has some nasty type of fast growing cancer.

The tumor got so big that it was pushing on his brain and one of his eyes, giving him horrific headaches and double vision. Finally they do the surgery after a few weeks of chemo. They were saying the surgery was a success and they got the whole tumor out. Took a while to recover but he got better and was about to start radiation therapy.

Of course, I was skeptical. Doubted that such a nasty type of tumor would be cured with surgery. Definitely the cancer cells would be hiding somewhere even after the visible tumor was removed.

Then 6 weeks later, he tells us that they did an MRI to prepare for the radiation therapy. What do they find? A big tumor. So previous plans changed. Now they are going to go gangbusters and do chemotherapy, radiation therapy (much heavier duty type than previously planned), and immunotherapy all at the same time.

Doesn't sound good. I get the feeling he is going to be dead within a year.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My knee and my back...


----------



## Kevin001

Acne isn't too bad just can't wait to be clear.


----------



## tea111red

foam roller relaxed and energized me. got rid of my headache, too. what a great invention.


----------



## Kevin001

Got this mole thing by ear doesn't look too bad but still.


----------



## SparklingWater

Um. How did I get an injection in one arm, but have pain in the opposite? Just curious or alarming? Not sure yet. Will pay attention.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I don't get a flare up.


----------



## 8888

Ugh, my anxiety is causing chest pain again. Got a clean bill of health from the cardiologist so I know it's just my anxiety. Man, it's annoying.


----------



## tehuti88

* *





Boric acid didn't help at all. In fact I think it made me worse. I'm itchy almost all day long, and there's gross stuff coming out of me more than ever, and even the coconut oil helps only minimally now. Used to be I only needed to use a little of it once or twice a day at most, could skip a day or two even. Now I'm shoving big gobs of it inside myself every few hours and I still itch. I'm really hoping it's because my period just ended, they say that's when it gets worst, BUT, I've never noticed any correlation before, in fact it seemed like it used to ease up during my period but this time it got really bad a day or so before and kept up all throughout it and even now. I'm starting to think gynecologists are quacks. The male ones, at least--like how could they know what it's like? Toss this at you, see if it works; toss that at you, see if it works. Don't bother figuring out the root of the problem. Just toss unproven quack **** at you (I keep looking it up, that's what most yeast infection treatments are, unproven quack ****, just like with interstitial cystitis!) to treat the symptoms, see if it works. Etc. etc. etc. Come see me again in a month or two. Yeah, YOU'RE not the one suffering with this in the meantime. And this has been going on for *over a year*. How many times can you tell me to keep using the coconut oil and then send me on my way, bye-bye...?

I'm starting to get anxiety attacks visiting him because I figure it's going to end just like it did with my first urologist. "Well, _I_ can't solve the problem. You can't find anything else online you want to try? You're on your own, I guess. :stu Nope, I won't bother referring you to anyone else."

There's only that specialist he suggested..._in Detroit_. Because apparently specialists don't come any closer when you live in Michigan. Because yeah, we can ALL afford to travel 4-5hrs an indeterminate number of times for a ****ing _yeast infection_.

I know it could be a lot worse (it could be interstitial cystitis), but I'm so miserable and gross. *Nothing* is working. I never even use this stupid vagina, in fact I did everything right (didn't have sex, didn't douche, didn't wear a damp bathing suit or tight clothes that can't "breathe," never put ANYTHING up there except unscented tampons, kept myself washed and as dry as I could, etc. etc., all I do "bad" is eat sugar but they say my blood sugar is fine so far) (knock on wood)...so why do I get all these problems? How is it that I try ALL the medications, most of the recommended doctor treatments, and only end up worse?

I wish I just didn't have these stupid useless disgusting female parts. -_-


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boric acid didn't help at all. In fact I think it made me worse. I'm itchy almost all day long, and there's gross stuff coming out of me more than ever, and even the coconut oil helps only minimally now. Used to be I only needed to use a little of it once or twice a day at most, could skip a day or two even. Now I'm shoving big gobs of it inside myself every few hours and I still itch. I'm really hoping it's because my period just ended, they say that's when it gets worst, BUT, I've never noticed any correlation before, in fact it seemed like it used to ease up during my period but this time it got really bad a day or so before and kept up all throughout it and even now. I'm starting to think gynecologists are quacks. The male ones, at least--like how could they know what it's like? Toss this at you, see if it works; toss that at you, see if it works. Don't bother figuring out the root of the problem. Just toss unproven quack **** at you (I keep looking it up, that's what most yeast infection treatments are, unproven quack ****, just like with interstitial cystitis!) to treat the symptoms, see if it works. Etc. etc. etc. Come see me again in a month or two. Yeah, YOU'RE not the one suffering with this in the meantime. And this has been going on for *over a year*. How many times can you tell me to keep using the coconut oil and then send me on my way, bye-bye...?
> 
> I'm starting to get anxiety attacks visiting him because I figure it's going to end just like it did with my first urologist. "Well, _I_ can't solve the problem. You can't find anything else online you want to try? You're on your own, I guess. :stu Nope, I won't bother referring you to anyone else."
> 
> There's only that specialist he suggested..._in Detroit_. Because apparently specialists don't come any closer when you live in Michigan. Because yeah, we can ALL afford to travel 4-5hrs an indeterminate number of times for a ****ing _yeast infection_.
> 
> I know it could be a lot worse (it could be interstitial cystitis), but I'm so miserable and gross. *Nothing* is working. I never even use this stupid vagina, in fact I did everything right (didn't have sex, didn't douche, didn't wear a damp bathing suit or tight clothes that can't "breathe," never put ANYTHING up there except unscented tampons, kept myself washed and as dry as I could, etc. etc., all I do "bad" is eat sugar but they say my blood sugar is fine so far) (knock on wood)...so why do I get all these problems? How is it that I try ALL the medications, most of the recommended doctor treatments, and only end up worse?
> 
> I wish I just didn't have these stupid useless disgusting female parts. -_-


So you haven't been taking any antibiotics? How is your immune system?


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> So you haven't been taking any antibiotics? How is your immune system?


No antibiotics. (They gave me some when I went to the emergency room for repeated vomiting in June, which peeved me since I don't think I needed them, but that was well after the yeast infection had started.) I'd actually been hoping they'd test my immune function when I first started all these treatments, because that's like the only thing they haven't done, and if there's something wrong with my immune system I figure that's something that should be dealt with. But so far none of them have shown the remotest interest in doing so. :| I thought they were going to do that when they first tested my blood sugar and such. (If they did, nobody has said anything about it.)

I even mentioned to the gynecologist (and my primary care physician) a couple of times how this all seemed to start after I got that oral thrush after that visit to the dentist (I've NEVER had thrush before, and don't think I had any yeast infections before that, either), but it's like it went right over his head.


----------



## Andlovegrewup

tehuti88 said:


> No antibiotics. (They gave me some when I went to the emergency room for repeated vomiting in June, which peeved me since I don't think I needed them, but that was well after the yeast infection had started.) I'd actually been hoping they'd test my immune function when I first started all these treatments, because that's like the only thing they haven't done, and if there's something wrong with my immune system I figure that's something that should be dealt with. But so far none of them have shown the remotest interest in doing so. :| I thought they were going to do that when they first tested my blood sugar and such. (If they did, nobody has said anything about it.)
> 
> I even mentioned to the gynecologist (and my primary care physician) a couple of times how this all seemed to start after I got that oral thrush after that visit to the dentist (I've NEVER had thrush before, and don't think I had any yeast infections before that, either), but it's like it went right over his head.


Hey, I am no doctor but I do know that vaginal yeast infections and oral thrush are both potential signs of a weak immune system. Oral thrush is pretty rare, so I'm surprised that neither your gyno nor your primary looked into it. Have you ever tried a probiotic supplement?


----------



## Musicfan

I'm so fat I burst the buttons off of two pants this week :|


----------



## komorikun

I'd like to buy a blood pressure monitor but hard to choose which brand to get. I know I want a regular upper arm one. Read that the wrist ones are not very accurate.


----------



## komorikun

Thinking of getting this one. Apparently Consumer Reports said that Omron 10 is pretty accurate. There are cheaper ones on Amazon for $25-30. Hmmm.....

https://www.cvs.com/shop/omron-10-s...mfit-cuff-bp-786n-prodid-1012369?skuid=899497


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Thinking of getting this one. Apparently Consumer Reports said that Omron 10 is pretty accurate. There are cheaper ones on Amazon for $25-30. Hmmm.....
> 
> https://www.cvs.com/shop/omron-10-s...mfit-cuff-bp-786n-prodid-1012369?skuid=899497


Looks similar to one of the ones my mom has, why do you need one?


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Looks similar to one of the ones my mom has, why do you need one?


My mom had high blood pressure from a young age. From her 30s I think. She had to take medicine daily for it. My younger sister has high blood pressure too. I don't think I have it but my pulse rate is high sometimes. So I just want to be able to check at home. Cause you know when you go to the doctor it gets high from "white coat syndrome."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_coat_hypertension


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Thinking of getting this one. Apparently Consumer Reports said that Omron 10 is pretty accurate. There are cheaper ones on Amazon for $25-30. Hmmm.....
> 
> https://www.cvs.com/shop/omron-10-s...mfit-cuff-bp-786n-prodid-1012369?skuid=899497


Couple of tips from what my experience has been with these. I decided just to go with the Omron because I had issues with cheaper units going haywire all of a sudden and giving obviously incorrect results.

I don't know for a fact that Omron is accurate but it does seem to be. I did take mine with me to the doctor once and compared the results (which is probably the only way to even sort of test the accuracy so it would be good to do it when you get one). The results were the same from when the nurse checked with her setup. FWIW.

Just....in my experience, it gives you more peace of mind when you have verified the basic accuracy of the machine you have so you're not always wondering. Especially if you get high readings occasionally. The whole point is to spot potential problems early. My mother would not have known she had an irregular hartbeat if she hadn't bought a BP monitor. I would say probably 2 times out of 5 when she checked her BP she was getting the irregular heartbeat icon.

This was AFTER she spent all this time in the hospital wearing a heart monitor. They never told us she had an irregular heartbeat. I don't even know if they even looked at the records. She ended up having to go to her cardiologist and specifically ASK for a Holter monitor and bam. She does the thing with the Holter and he calls her back a couple days later and tells her she needs a pacemaker ASAP. Now this was the SAME cardiologist who was visiting her in the hospital so you would think he would already know of the problem. But apparently not.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I may have to go back to eating meat again. My Mom think I look too thin. Sadly she been on my case for 3 days for 3 different things. The first day was about my gym workout/giving up too easily comment that wasn't true, the second day was somewhat about my anxiety which was a concern to her. I'm now taking over the counter supplements for my anxiety for the first time ever. Then the third day while out at the mall she comment in concern about how thin I look then got mad when I had my head down out of sadness.


It seem that my health is an issue. I feel find I think. I could use some muscles though. I honestly don't know what to do. I seem find. But maybe I'm not? Maybe I'm not really taking better care of myself. It makes me sad. I don't want my Mom to feel sad or be concern about me. It hurts. I can't do that to her. And for all I know she could be saving me from a health disaster in the future. Like when people's cars don't start off as they are about to leave for work. Then they soon later find out their job caught on fire. Maybe this is a sign from God that I need to end my no meat eating thing. I may do it again once I have the proper foods that has proteins in them. I went meatless except for eggs for 3 months. Even before this I didn't eat a lot of meat. Specially red meats.


----------



## Kevin001

Scalp was bleeding again ugh


----------



## 8888

My blood sugar has been high lately. I feel I've been eating okay though. I'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## karenw

Gonna regularly check bp. Although the stress should calm down now for good.


----------



## Kevin001

Still a little of a nose bleed weird.


----------



## tehuti88

Andlovegrewup said:


> Hey, I am no doctor but I do know that vaginal yeast infections and oral thrush are both potential signs of a weak immune system. Oral thrush is pretty rare, so I'm surprised that neither your gyno nor your primary looked into it. *Have you ever tried a probiotic supplement?*


Yes, various ones. They do nothing. :sigh

...

No spoilers since it's not quite as gross this time. I guess.

Was just prescribed Diprolene. A heavy-duty topical steroid. :sigh He wasn't even going to prescribe it, until he suggested going back to using the coconut oil-soaked tampons and I told him I've already been doing that.

I know steroids can make yeast infections worse so this idea makes me leery and I asked him for any warnings about using the product. Don't put it on my face or eat it, he said. Well, duh. I should have asked him about _side effects_. That was what I meant. He said nothing about any really bad stuff though I figured there must be SOMETHING involved, otherwise, why hesitate to prescribe it?

(This stuff is ****ing $400 for the _generic_. Good thing it's covered, but after what I've read I honestly don't want to try it. But what else is there?)

He already knew I'd look it up online as soon as I got home so I don't know why he didn't fill me in more. Usually when I Google a med it gives me a mix of good and bad things. Almost _everything_ I'm reading about topical steroid use to treat a yeast infection is bad. Even the sites that minimize the risk of side effects stress that this isn't something typically used for this issue and most sites say it can make it even WORSE. What's more, it's not for long-term use--so what is the point of it??

He'd first mentioned trying it out for a month, then amended that to two weeks. When I Googled topical steroids, it listed them in order of potency; my mother had assumed this would be the lowest potency, but nope, it's the "ultra-high" potency, at the top of the list. The lower-potency steroids are recommended to not be used more than three months in a row to minimize side effects. High-potency ones, two weeks.

Here's what gets me. He himself admitted this will not treat the underlying yeast infection, it will just (hopefully) (not that I have much hope by now, I'm getting scared to be honest) treat the itching/symptom. So...what good is trying this, really? If I can only take it for two weeks, and all it does is treat the itching, and doesn't get rid of the underlying infection which CAUSES the itching? Another site I read said that when you discontinue one of these, the itching tends to worsen. Of course. :roll Even if that weren't a possibility, the itching WILL return when it's discontinued since this doesn't actually cure anything, and I can only use it for two weeks "safely" (if that), so...what's the point of that? Treat the symptom for two weeks and then that's it? What good does that do me?

After it got just...HORRENDOUSLY bad the week after my period, it seems to have settled down the past couple of days (knock on wood), though I still have to use the coconut oil a lot more than usual, and the relief from that isn't instantaneous or as long lasting or beneficial as it was previously. He said perhaps the boric acid had exacerbated things and it might return to normal. But he's not sure. I'm not, either. Now I just worry that THIS will make it worse, too, and it might not get better afterward. It's a matter of, should I just live with mild misery instead of try some treatment that could make me better, but is more likely to make me even worse?

(EDIT, my bad, "Diprolene" is apparently a brand name. Capitalized.)

(EDIT EDIT, Wikipedia: "In the United States the pills and injectable solution are expensive while the cream is not." Yeah, I beg to differ, Wikipedia. _$400._)

(EDIT EDIT EDIT, WebMD has apparently found a way to circumvent AdBlock Plus. **** site.)

(EDIT EDIT EDIT EDIT, and apparently AdBlock Plus will let you go through the entire process of reporting this issue, except the actual part where you click to submit the report. **** ad blocker.)

God I wish I could just yank my entire reproductive system out. -_-

Okay, this part is probably TMI and I'm not sure it's allowed by SAS standards.


* *




Today I also learned I'd been thinking the labia minora were the labia majora, and the labia majora are just those two mounds of skin with hair on them to both sides of the "lips" (i. e., labia minora). Freaking God what was the point of those sex ed and college anatomy classes, this is humiliating. I shouldn't have to use ****ing Google to learn my own anatomy. And do you know, even after learning that, and Googling "labia majora," I'm STILL not 100% sure, because these other women's parts don't quite look like mine and apparently everyone else shaves everything...? :x Thanks, American educational system. I _have_ a set of them and I learned at age 42 what the labia majora and minora are. You did great.

Oh, I Googled "labia minora" and _now_ I found a woman whose parts more resemble mine. Some of these women's bodies don't even show them, and it's so weird looking because mine are just...right THERE. Ugh. Gross flappy things.

"Labiaplasty"/"labia stretching" AAAAAAGGGGHHHH GOD JUST LEAVE THEM THE **** ALONE.


----------



## PandaBearx

Starting accutane in a few days. Looking forward to finally get rid of my acne (hopefully for good) I'm a little nervous about the side effects, and the dry skin but I think I can live with it for a few months.


----------



## Maslow

I need to start working out regularly again. I feel better when I do.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I hope everyone's health here will be good and better

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Musicfan

I used to take 5htp and now I'm on an anti depressant. I thought I could go back to taking 5htp and ordered a bottle of full strength 200mg capsules. It said online that this was a major interaction because it will cause serotonin syndrome which is deadly when you combine the wrong drugs.
So stupidly I took a 5htp at night because I figured the drug wouldn't interact with taking the ssri in the morning. And man that was a mistake. I woke up sick and shaking. It wasn't bad enough to call for help and the effects wore off but I did learn a lesson today.


----------



## 3stacks

Musicfan69 said:


> I used to take 5htp and now I'm on an anti depressant. I thought I could go back to taking 5htp and ordered a bottle of full strength 200mg capsules. It said online that this was a major interaction because it will cause serotonin syndrome which is deadly when you combine the wrong drugs.
> So stupidly I took a 5htp at night because I figured the drug wouldn't interact with taking the ssri in the morning. And man that was a mistake. I woke up sick and shaking. It wasn't bad enough to call for help and the effects wore off but I did learn a lesson today.


 yeah I don't think you can take anything else that acts on serotonin while you're on an antidepressant. Or it's safer not to anyway. Hope you're feeling alright now though.


----------



## Musicfan

3stacks said:


> yeah I don't think you can take anything else that acts on serotonin while you're on an antidepressant. Or it's safer not to anyway. Hope you're feeling alright now though.


Thanks man, the 5htp worked better than the ssri as a mood booster when I used to take it before and I felt the depression coming on recently so it was wishful thinking. Which could have been deadly! Should have taken the warnings seriously. Yeah have to be careful with stuff that messes with serotonin. Hope you're doing well yourself.


----------



## 3stacks

Musicfan69 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I don't think you can take anything else that acts on serotonin while you're on an antidepressant. Or it's safer not to anyway. Hope you're feeling alright now though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, the 5htp worked better than the ssri as a mood booster when I used to take it before and I felt the depression coming on recently so it was wishful thinking. Which could have been deadly! Should have taken the warnings seriously. Yeah have to be careful with stuff that messes with serotonin. Hope you're doing well yourself.
Click to expand...

 damn maybe the 5htp could be a better option than the antidepressant in the future. I'm not too bad just nauseous from the new antidepressants I've started as well lol


----------



## Franz Ferdinand

I am undecided whether to continue smoking or quit.


----------



## Franz Ferdinand

Musicfan69 said:


> I used to take 5htp and now I'm on an anti depressant. I thought I could go back to taking 5htp and ordered a bottle of full strength 200mg capsules. It said online that this was a major interaction because it will cause serotonin syndrome which is deadly when you combine the wrong drugs.
> So stupidly I took a 5htp at night because I figured the drug wouldn't interact with taking the ssri in the morning. And man that was a mistake. I woke up sick and shaking. It wasn't bad enough to call for help and the effects wore off but I did learn a lesson today.


SSRI antidepressants should be stronger as an effect than a 5HTP supplement.


----------



## Musicfan

3stacks said:


> damn maybe the 5htp could be a better option than the antidepressant in the future. I'm not too bad just nauseous from the new antidepressants I've started as well lol


Its an option to think about if your meds don't work. But definitely trust the risks of combining them. Good luck with your anti depressant. In my experience the initial negative effects did wear off after a couple awful weeks and it was a little difficult deciding if the med was working. So it might be sooner or later before you can feel it working right. 5htp is over the counter here and supposedly less risky but does have overdose problems. St Johns wort is another you want to avoid combining.


----------



## Musicfan

Franz Ferdinand said:


> SSRI antidepressants should be stronger as an effect than a 5HTP supplement.


I can just say by personal experience that 5htp put me in the best mood that I had experienced for years but wore off after a couple months. Celexa that I'm on feels like it's working well but it was much longer for it to kick in. But thanks for your comment, I'm not too knowledgeable on medications unfortunately.


----------



## 3stacks

Musicfan69 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn maybe the 5htp could be a better option than the antidepressant in the future. I'm not too bad just nauseous from the new antidepressants I've started as well lol
> 
> 
> 
> Its an option to think about if your meds don't work. But definitely trust the risks of combining them. Good luck with your anti depressant. In my experience the initial negative effects did wear off after a couple awful weeks and it was a little difficult deciding if the med was working. So it might be sooner or later before you can feel it working right. 5htp is over the counter here and supposedly less risky but does have overdose problems. St Johns wort is another you want to avoid combining.
Click to expand...

 Yeah hopefully these side effects wear off soon I usually don't get them when I'm starting antidepressants but I have this time. Oh yeah I've tried St Johns wort years ago but for some reason it gave me migraines all the time.


----------



## Musicfan

3stacks said:


> Yeah hopefully these side effects wear off soon I usually don't get them when I'm starting antidepressants but I have this time. Oh yeah I've tried St Johns wort years ago but for some reason it gave me migraines all the time.


I tried st johns wort a few years back and it had a placebo effect, I quit and felt no different. But it does work for some people apparently.


----------



## 3stacks

Musicfan69 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah hopefully these side effects wear off soon I usually don't get them when I'm starting antidepressants but I have this time. Oh yeah I've tried St Johns wort years ago but for some reason it gave me migraines all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried st johns wort a few years back and it had a placebo effect, I quit and felt no different. But it does work for some people apparently.
Click to expand...

 I suppose a lot of them are just hit or miss


----------



## Kevin001

Accutane needs to kick in already ugh


----------



## Famous

I need to see the doctor about a sore hip that's developed in the last couple of weeks


----------



## Maslow

I think I have a hernia.


----------



## 8888

This stupid medication is causing me edema, I hope it doesn't get too bad.


----------



## tea111red

I'd like one of those inversion tables.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Pretty sure I have a slipped disc. It feels like something is popping in and out with certain movements and exercises. Sometimes I get Instant sciatica when it happens that will last all day.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what happened...tried to pop something I thought was a pimple and not it left a big red mark. Looks bad....like internal bleeding mark :stu.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time to milk these benefits for all they are worth before I lose them


----------



## Kevin001

I know more sleep would probably do me well oh well.


----------



## 8888

The edema seems a little better, maybe it was just an initial reaction to my medicine being increased. Fingers crossed it stays this way.


----------



## tehuti88

Unless I want to travel long distance to Detroit for like the only ****ing specialist in all of Michigan (and I can't), the gynecologist has run out of ideas for my yeast infection. Written off as a hopeless case by yet another doctor. Guess I'm stuck this way for good. -_-

I just hope it doesn't again get like it did after the ****ing boric acid, that was unbearable.

I never even did anything wrong to end up with this disgusting vile condition, but here it is anyway.


----------



## ShadowOne

havent had an appetite or eaten much because of a cold..but ive been taking meds pretty regularly

now my side hurts when i breathe in


thats..probably not great


----------



## komorikun

I think there is something wrong with my intestines. I don't know what exactly. Could be some sort of food intolerance, irritable bowel syndrome, etc. It's not every day but usually happens once a week or once every 2 weeks.

Today...OMG. So much poop. Pale colored, soft poop. Not diarrhea but close to it. I must have gone like 10 times. Then I feel all exhausted from it all. My appetite is fine though. Today might have been caused by eating a ton of cashews yesterday and the day before.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I think there is something wrong with my intestines. I don't know what exactly. Could be some sort of food intolerance, irritable bowel syndrome, etc. It's not every day but usually happens once a week or once every 2 weeks.
> 
> Today...OMG. So much poop. Pale colored, soft poop. Not diarrhea but close to it. I must have gone like 10 times. Then I feel all exhausted from it all. My appetite is fine though. Today might have been caused by eating a ton of cashews yesterday and the day before.


 Yes. Eating a lot of nuts will do that. Cashews are too expensive for me to eat that many but that happens when I eat a lot of peanuts. I do love cashews though. I'd eat them all the time if I could afford it. Damn things are expensive as hell.


----------



## riverbird

I have my first PCP appointment in years tomorrow and I’m so nervous. The main reason I’m going is to see about getting back on medication for depression and anxiety, but I also want to see if I can get a confirmation diagnosis of arthritis and a referral to a rheumatologist. I was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis in my right knee when I was a year old but after the initial diagnosis, my parents, as far as I know, never did anything aside from give me Tylenol when I was in pain. No checkup appointments or anything. My anxiety is telling me if they do check, the results will be negative and I’ll look like an idiot and have no explanation for how messed up it is. Although at my last appointment at the ortho trauma clinic (for my fractured patella in 2017) the doctor I saw did briefly say he could see it on my X-rays when I mentioned having it. And two other doctors there both said at different times that my knee was the weirdest they’ve ever seen... so I know that’s not likely but still.


----------



## tehuti88

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yes. Eating a lot of nuts will do that. Cashews are too expensive for me to eat that many but that happens when I eat a lot of peanuts. I do love cashews though. I'd eat them all the time if I could afford it. Damn things are expensive as hell.


Same, I eat a lot of nuts or peanuts and...ugh. Not fun. :/

I don't see the point of eating them if I can't eat a lot of them, and I can't eat a lot of them, so...I don't eat them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> Same, I eat a lot of nuts or peanuts and...ugh. Not fun. :/
> 
> I don't see the point of eating them if I can't eat a lot of them, and I can't eat a lot of them, so...I don't eat them.


 Oh I CAN eat them. But I do so with the foreknowledge that I'll be paying for it big time later on. But like everything else, nuts have carbs (not a lot if you don't eat many but I can't eat a few so it's a carb bomb). So if I buy a 6 dollar thing of peanuts, I will probably eat them all within a couple of days. The results are that I end up feeling horrible because of the carbs and running to the toilet many times.

I try to resist but sometimes I see them in the store and can't pass them by. Peanut butter isn't quite as bad (I guess it just goes through more slowly because it's sticky and thick). I like the Jif crunchy. But I always overdo it with that stuff too. I'll end up just eating spoons and spoons of it halfway asleep not even realizing what I'm doing. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canna Bliss + God Bud is a most lovely salad...High percentage pure CBD strains should be far more common than they are, makes a significant difference to the overall effect when blended with high THC strains


----------



## Evo1114

I have to get soft tissue grafts for the gums around 5 of my teeth (for receding gum lines). Anybody ever got this done? I don't really give a damn...not nervous...but wondering how long it takes? Because if it is like 3 hours in a chair, I might just opt for getting knocked out for it.


----------



## Steve French

My buddy bought a pretty decent vape, ostensibly to quit smoking, but it very quickly became about the clouds, or the image, or whatever. Kicks. Just hauls on this thing all day, going through vape juice like it's nothing. Probably several packs of smokes worth a day. Constantly surrounded by a haze.


I have to wonder about the health effects of doing such a thing. The guy is always coughing. Whenever I vaped, be it cannabis or e-juice or whatever, I also always coughed a great deal, in the immediate aftermath, and in the mornings. At times it would bring on my asthma. I have doubts that it is too safe. Nothing on the level of cigarettes, and probably the only thing this joker is facing is a chronic cough or nicotine poisoning. Neither of which I'd like too much.


----------



## Blue Dino

Drinking beer oddly seem to help a bit in my digestion and ease my stomach whenever it feels weird, especially after dinner. Wine seems to be the opposite for me, which sucks because I like that more than beer.


----------



## firestar

The last time I was at the dentist, they told me I should get a mouth guard because I grind my teeth at night. They said a professionally done one was better because it would fit better and be more comfortable, but it costs _$525_. I have dental insurance, but it doesn't cover a mouth guard.

I figured I would go with the over the counter kind first, which is $20. Tried it out last night and no problems. I just saved myself $500.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> The last time I was at the dentist, they told me I should get a mouth guard because I grind my teeth at night. They said a professionally done one was better because it would fit better and be more comfortable, but it costs _$525_. I have dental insurance, but it doesn't cover a mouth guard.
> 
> I figured I would go with the over the counter kind first, which is $20. Tried it out last night and no problems. I just saved myself $500.


 No personal experience specifically with dentists in this regard but my gut feeling on it is they're absolutely out to take every penny they can get. Same as all the other vultures who circle over anything to do with medical, dental and optical. When it comes to stuff everyone needs, they know they can get away with it and most people will pay it.


----------



## Blue Dino

I wonder if this sore throat will go away on its own, like the many ones that typically do. For some reason, I have a feeling this one might be different. I hope not though.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Day 3. I'm on my own with this recent health episode. Nobody believe me. "Its just in my mind." This is the longest panic attack whatever this is experience that has linger for me ever. Somewhat like a volcano. After the explosion I am feeling aftershocks. And it is messing with my mood. I'm just helpless.


----------



## Maslow

firestar said:


> The last time I was at the dentist, they told me I should get a mouth guard because I grind my teeth at night. They said a professionally done one was better because it would fit better and be more comfortable, but it costs _$525_. I have dental insurance, but it doesn't cover a mouth guard.
> 
> I figured I would go with the over the counter kind first, which is $20. Tried it out last night and no problems. I just saved myself $500.


You're smart!


----------



## nubly

Panic attacks don't last for hours. Damn army doctors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rabidfoxes

firestar said:


> The last time I was at the dentist, they told me I should get a mouth guard because I grind my teeth at night. They said a professionally done one was better because it would fit better and be more comfortable, but it costs _$525_. I have dental insurance, but it doesn't cover a mouth guard.
> 
> I figured I would go with the over the counter kind first, which is $20. Tried it out last night and no problems. I just saved myself $500.


In case it doesn't work for some reason, you can always try mail order. I've seen them in the UK - they send you a kit, you use it to take a mold of your own teeth, send it back, they send you the custom made mouth guard. I recall it was around $50.


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> No personal experience specifically with dentists in this regard but my gut feeling on it is they're absolutely out to take every penny they can get. Same as all the other vultures who circle over anything to do with medical, dental and optical. When it comes to stuff everyone needs, they know they can get away with it and most people will pay it.


Exactly. Who wants to take chances with their health?



Maslow said:


> You're smart!


Thanks 



rabidfoxes said:


> In case it doesn't work for some reason, you can always try mail order. I've seen them in the UK - they send you a kit, you use it to take a mold of your own teeth, send it back, they send you the custom made mouth guard. I recall it was around $50.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into it if it doesn't work out. $525 is a _lot_ of money.


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> No personal experience specifically with dentists in this regard but my gut feeling on it is they're absolutely out to take every penny they can get. Same as all the other vultures who circle over anything to do with medical, dental and optical. When it comes to stuff everyone needs, they know they can get away with it and most people will pay it.


Exactly. Who wants to take chances with their health?



Maslow said:


> You're smart!


Thanks 



rabidfoxes said:


> In case it doesn't work for some reason, you can always try mail order. I've seen them in the UK - they send you a kit, you use it to take a mold of your own teeth, send it back, they send you the custom made mouth guard. I recall it was around $50.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into it if it doesn't work out.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Musicfan69 said:


> I used to take 5htp and now I'm on an anti depressant. I thought I could go back to taking 5htp and ordered a bottle of full strength 200mg capsules. It said online that this was a major interaction because it will cause serotonin syndrome which is deadly when you combine the wrong drugs.
> So stupidly I took a 5htp at night because I figured the drug wouldn't interact with taking the ssri in the morning. And man that was a mistake. I woke up sick and shaking. It wasn't bad enough to call for help and the effects wore off but I did learn a lesson today.


Do you mind me asking what dosage of 5htp did you take that you found beneficial?


----------



## nubly

Pneumonia. I guess at my age i better start getting regular checkups and not ignore my symptoms when i feel under the weather.

Better pucker up anus because a colonoscopy is going to take your virginity in a few months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Musicfan

TinyFlutter said:


> Do you mind me asking what dosage of 5htp did you take that you found beneficial?


I took the maximum strength capsules which was about 200mg once a day. Took it before bed and it gave me a peaceful relaxing sleep. Waking up I felt refreshed and had tons of energy and good feeling vibes. It didn't last too long, maybe a few months. But if I weren't on an antidepressant currently I'd go back to taking it regularly. Just make sure to check for drug interactions if you decide to try it, never had such a bad reaction before like the one I had recently.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne still not clearing up


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve never asked a doc but I suspect I have irritable bowel syndrome and that it’s largely influenced by my anxiety


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> Exactly. Who wants to take chances with their health?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into it if it doesn't work out. $525 is a _lot_ of money.


That's what they say about glasses. Sometimes I do searches on reddit about glasses and contact lenses and on the Optometry subreddit, they absolutely hate Zenni and the like. They'll go on and on about how you won't get the special care that you would get at the optometrist, how a professional needs to adjust your glasses to your face...blabh blah blah. Therefore you need to spend $600 on glasses even though Zenni sells glasses with high index lenses for $70. Random people will say "You shouldn't be cheap about that sort of stuff. IT'S YOUR EYES!!!"

To a lesser extent they hate online contact lens retailers. Somehow a fitting in person is sooo important. But contact lenses only come in 2 sizes basically. The fitting is a joke cause the optometrist I saw didn't even check my eyes after I put in the contact lenses.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TinyFlutter said:


> Do you mind me asking what dosage of 5htp did you take that you found beneficial?


 I tried that stuff before (various brands and dosages) and found that it made absolutely no difference at all. Complete waste of money.

Very few supplements actually do anything beneficial at all. In the US (at least) these people can make any claims they want and charge you 100 dollars for a bottle of crap that has no benefit whatsoever. And if anything, might actually be dangerous.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> That's what they say about glasses. Sometimes I do searches on reddit about glasses and contact lenses and on the Optometry subreddit, they absolutely hate Zenni and the like. They'll go on and on about how you won't get the special care that you would get at the optometrist, how a professional needs to adjust your glasses to your face...blabh blah blah. Therefore you need to spend $600 on glasses even though Zenni sells glasses with high index lenses for $70. *Random people will say "You shouldn't be cheap about that sort of stuff. IT'S YOUR EYES!!!"*
> 
> To a lesser extent they hate online contact lens retailers. Somehow a fitting in person is sooo important. But contact lenses only come in 2 sizes basically. The fitting is a joke cause the optometrist I saw didn't even check my eyes after I put in the contact lenses.


I'll spend money to keep my cat healthy, but I honestly don't care that much about myself.

Maybe I'm being too cynical, but my dad was healthy. He exercised three times a year, didn't smoke, got physicals every year, didn't eat too much red meat . . . Even when he was diagnosed with cancer, they said he had an excellent chance of beating the odds because he was starting from such a good place. He didn't. He was 64.


----------



## BeautyandRage

These Girl Scout cookies ****ing up my health


----------



## komorikun

Googling sleep apnea and such has got me wondering if I snore or not. I have no way of knowing since I live alone. In the distant past I've had mixed reports from different people.

Maybe I'll turn on my audio recorder tonight (bought it a long time ago for college) before I fall asleep. Recharging the batteries now.


----------



## nubly

Pneumonia blows. Even taking a shower is exhausting.


----------



## truant

Think there might be something seriously wrong with my health this time. I'd go to the hospital, but it's not like I can afford to have anything serious treated anyway, so what's the point?


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what is wrong with my stomach.



truant said:


> Think there might be something seriously wrong with my health this time. I'd go to the hospital, but it's not like I can afford to have anything serious treated anyway, so what's the point?


:squeeze


----------



## Citrine79

someone keeps turning the heat up here in the office and not only it is uncomfortably warm, it is giving me a migrane yet again. Very anxious today as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Googling sleep apnea and such has got me wondering if I snore or not. I have no way of knowing since I live alone. In the distant past I've had mixed reports from different people.
> 
> Maybe I'll turn on my audio recorder tonight (bought it a long time ago for college) before I fall asleep. Recharging the batteries now.


 I would totally listen to Komorikun snore ASMR. :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell

A high dose of lions mane before doing anything sh*tty is a life saver.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I really don't know what's been up with my period since last year but I hardly ever have one anymore. Haven't had one in over 2 months. It's possible it could be a change in diet plus more exercise, too. I never had symptoms except for very mild cramps when I got them. Can't go to a doctor anytime soon about it but I doubt it's anything serious.


----------



## komorikun

Think that lady at work is a hypochondriac. According to her she can't eat gluten, egg, and dairy. There were some other things too. And she makes a big fuss about it when free food is offered at work. "*I CAN'T EAT THAT!*"

She looked kind of annoyed when I asked her what she would have eaten 300 years ago when bread and pasta were the main staple in Europe.


----------



## Musicfan

Concerta helps so much but I can't take it every day.


----------



## SparklingWater

Wtf a pimple??? Haven't had any outside of ToM in years! Don't you ****ing dare hormones. Get your **** together.


----------



## nubly

I had forgotten how effective acetaminophen, aspirin and caffeine were to prevent a migraine.


----------



## 8888

Had cramps last night and today, ugh.


----------



## Noca

I really hope I don't have to stop metochlopramide because of TD. Can't catch a ****ing break. Webber's stopped manufacturing 1200mg ginger capsules too, and replaced them with a 550mg capsule that is double the price for half the dosage. **** you Webber's naturals.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Noca said:


> I really hope I don't have to stop metochlopramide because of TD. Can't catch a ****ing break. Webber's stopped manufacturing 1200mg ginger capsules too, and replaced them with a 550mg capsule that is double the price for half the dosage. **** you Webber's naturals.


 What is the benefit of taking a ginger capsule? Not making fun. Just curious.


----------



## Noca

WillYouStopDave said:


> What is the benefit of taking a ginger capsule? Not making fun. Just curious.


It helps my gastroparesis by speeding up gastric emptying and stimulating appetite, but only in large doses, like 2400mg.


----------



## ShadowOne

jesus christ..

lost 5 pounds after 2 weeks from the flu and not going to the gym while recovering


----------



## komorikun

Wonder when one of Ann's (my stepmonster) daughters went insane. She graduated from a good college and had a stable job at one company for 14 years. Was a functioning alcoholic I believe. Until she got into some bar fight, mouthed off to the cops, and then got beaten to a pulp by the cops. Then she threatened them with blackmail (was going to make up all sorts of stuff) and then got fired by her company. 

Now she's in her late 50s and completely insane. All sorts of crazy delusions that she posts on Facebook (public posts since I'm not friends with her on Facebook). Don't know if it's schizophrenia or what. But can you develop schizophrenia in your 40s or 50s? I thought that usually started in your 20s. Basically stopped working at age 37. Somehow she is able to survive on disability and owns a condo and multiple pets that she abuses. Semi-functional I guess. 

I only met her a couple times. The bar fight incident happened a year after I left the country, so I wasn't around for all the drama.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ Hmmm. That's kinda odd. Cops usually don't brutalize women even under extreme circumstances. 

It's hard to say what would make someone flip out after being relatively "normal" for a long time. I don't know if alcohol could cause it but maybe it could. I have met people who were obviously alcoholics who were also absolutely insane. Though that doesn't necessarily mean the alcohol caused it.

But any kind of brain injury seems like it can cause extreme personality changes. There are so many things you really can't know if you only know what's public. Like a suicide attempt could totally cause brain damage and you'd never know what caused it unless you knew about the attempt. Or even if someone fell and hit their head in the bathroom and didn't tell anyone. Just never know.

There's also all kinds of drugs that could probably really mess someone up if they already had that tendency.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne still bothering me.


----------



## 8888

I've been going to the bathroom an awful lot today, I think it's stress.


----------



## firestar

I decided to go with the custom night guard for teeth grinding. The one I got over the counter isn't bad, but I looked into it and decided I wanted one for my lower teeth. My upper teeth are more complicated for various reasons, including part of a tooth that chipped off after a bike accident. Plus, the upper mouth guard is slightly uncomfortable. 

It's expensive, but not nearly as expensive as getting it from the dentist.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I still have my appointment tomorrow...the lose dose has helped prevent major flareup but my skin isn't totally clear either.


----------



## Kevin001

My insurance needs to clear my accutane so I can get it......6 month supply.


----------



## Kevin001

As long as I get the accutane by Wednesday I should be ok I guess just hope insurance comes through.


----------



## Steve French

I was looking at my nose and realized it's pretty cranked up and crooked. Tried to remember when I broke it. It has certainly took a few knocks. Finally remembered the story that my doctor broke my nose when he was delivering me, and shortly after birth I had some nice racoon black eyes. Kind of wonder if that affected it's development, if some of my breathing problems might be to related to that incident. Guess it's a bit late for a malpractice suit.


----------



## komorikun

Saturday is Poopday it seems.


----------



## 8888

I should weigh myself tomorrow, not sure where I'm at.


----------



## Steve French

A piece of my tooth fell out. A front one, jeesus, but at least one on the bottom. Those are usually my best, and I don't see any signs of cavitation or anything. I guess I might have chipped it boxing or something and just never noticed. Made me paranoid as **** though. I really need to get in to see a dentist soon. However, even with 80% copay, it still costs a ton. Not so socialist in dentistry, are ye Canada?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rum tincture this time around in the works, and this time the spent vaped bud has quite a bit of CBD in it so will be interesting to see how that factors in


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if my acne is getting better or not....at least its not how it used to be.


----------



## Yer Blues

Might need knee surgery. Thanks hockey!


----------



## Fun Spirit

I don't know why my eating habit changes. I go from eating enough to sometimes eating very little.


----------



## truant

So I finally lugged myself up to the clinic today. The doctor barely looked at me, was obviously annoyed when I told him I hadn't seen my specialist in 7-8 years, rushed through everything. Gave me a prescription, papers for blood tests and ultrasound. The usual song'n'dance for me.

Hiked up to the fancy tech lab to make an appointment for ultrasound (2-week wait). Trundled over to the blood lab and got through the door 5 minutes before they closed. Took some blood. Test results in 24 hours or so. Traipsed up to the in-store pharmacy at the grocery store. The pharmacist found me an OTC substitute for the prescription and saved me a buttload of money.

I'm largely indifferent to the outcome of the tests. Tbh, I mostly feel annoyed at all the running around I'll have to do if it turns out to be something serious. Off to the specialist, off to the hospital, so many bus rides (triggering so many panic attacks). What a drag. On the plus side, if it turns out to be fatal, I won't have to do it for long. And I've lost 2 whole inches off my waist. I'm positively ecstatic. #silverlinings

If you're going to die, die thin.


----------



## Steve French

My bad knee has been twitching today. It just won't stop, and the twitching has left it quite worn out and sore. Not too concerned, as I've had a lot of twitching over the years, mostly related to atrophy, stress, and poor diet. Irritating as hell though. Had a lot of wonders about this knee. It gets to hurting if I ever exercise. Probably needs some surgery or some other ridiculous **** to fix it. Can't afford or deal with that though. ****ing sports injuries.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

So how do I figure out many calories I'm actually burning daily, in total? Can I figure out how much I burn through exercise, and then slap my BMR on top of that? I'm getting conflicting information from websites. I especially hate all those that ask for your ''activity level'' as if that isn't super-vague and unhelpful. If I'm supposed to be burning 200-250kcal for each hour of walking, that's over and above my BMR, right?

Edit: yeah, it turns out most of those calorie calculator tools do factor in your BMR. Bleh. Here's one that doesn't.


----------



## Kevin001

Funny how I could hold my urine for over 8hrs now its like 2-3 hrs and I gotta go...hmm.


----------



## Citrine79

It is that time of the month and this one is worse than usual. Really moody and uncomfortable right now.


----------



## SparklingWater

It's amazing that when I make exercise a priority my eating gets in line, my self care gets much better, I feel more motivated and think more clearly. It really helps in every way, but it's so easy to forget that when I'm depressed and feeling like ****.


----------



## Fun Spirit

It been about 2 weeks since I drunk some juice. We been getting away from store bought juice that has no nutrients in them. The juices that are better for you cost a lot. Sometimes we can afford it while sometimes we can't. Because of this I been learning to just stick to water. We have apple juice in the fridge but I haven't touch it. I went this far of not drinking any juice so I might as well stick to it.


Any juice I will drink will be a really healthy smootie.


----------



## SparklingWater

Something else I think about is how some pple are 600- 700+ lbs and super morbidly obese, but don't have diabetes or heart attacks, but someone 250lbs can have a heart attack, diabetes and a whole slew of issues. Some of it has to be genetic, but I don't get how their hearts just don't give out at 600lbs. Man the human body is resilient.


----------



## Citrine79

Bad migraine today...generally when I take my prescription med it goes away, today it has come back after one dose of the med plus ibuprofen. Trying not to take another pill and just drink some caffeine and sleep it off. Not sure I can though because I am also getting more anxious as the night goes on due to my job.


----------



## Kevin001

Eat less and I'm so small, eat more and my stomach goes crazy.


----------



## Citrine79

Fourth day in a row with a migraine...sigh. Plus the weather is humid and rainy today is going to be for the next few days and that usually brings on a migraine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Looks like I can stock up which is pretty sweet


----------



## TheForestWasDark

my posture is terribad


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TheForestWasDark said:


> my posture is terribad


Mine too, I need one of those straps yet can wear that helps correct it


----------



## fluorish

Random health thoughts why our are governments putting us in the disposal of GMO foods.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Canadian Brotha said:


> Mine too, I need one of those straps yet can wear that helps correct it


I got one off amazon.ca called like figure 8 posture brace or something, but haven't used it in a while. Idk if it's a miracle worker but it can't hurt i guess so I'll try it out again. Today I did a 10 minute stair exercise (walk up, down, up etc) and I find that is more time efficient for burning calories, and also helps core and leg muscles. By the end I was out of breath.. This way I don't have to get a gym pass lol.


fluorish said:


> Random health thoughts why our are governments putting us in the disposal of GMO foods.


----------



## 8888

My dandruff is pretty much gone lately. Unexpected but I'll take it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Either I’ve been using to wrong part of my benefits to cover my herb script or I’m just an idiot and didn’t read the contract properly...if it’s the latter it was good while it lasted


----------



## Fun Spirit

Restless leg syndrome is back in my legs. My legs couldn't get right last night. It been well over 6 months since I had this. I pretty much forgot about it until the thought came across my mind today. The constant inner leg pull, brief ease only after moving your legs. Happen at night. Restless Leg syndrome no doubt.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

me regarding Costochondritis / Tietz Syndrome


----------



## truant

So, I went for my ultrasound today. For my abdomen. And I'm lying there with my shirt off. And the tech is doing her thing and suddenly says, "Oh! I need to grab someone!"

And I'm like, "Welp, that's it. They found a tumor. Or a xenomorph. I'm a goner."

Tech runs out of the room, comes back with a second tech. And they spend about two minutes discussing my ileum; not because there's anything wrong with it, but because it's part of their training program and it's apparently hard to get a good visual on an ileum because there's usually too much fat in the way. But I'm just so gosh-darn skinny they can see everything. On the plus side, she said I had a very healthy liver. And you know what that means:


* *


----------



## WillYouStopDave

truant said:


> So, I went for my ultrasound today. For my abdomen. And I'm lying there with my shirt off. And the tech is doing her thing and suddenly says, "Oh! I need to grab someone!"
> 
> And I'm like, "Welp, that's it. They found a tumor. Or a xenomorph. I'm a goner."
> 
> Tech runs out of the room, comes back with a second tech. And they spend about two minutes discussing my ileum; not because there's anything wrong with it, but because it's part of their training program and it's apparently hard to get a good visual on an ileum because there's usually too much fat in the way. But I'm just so gosh-darn skinny they can see everything. On the plus side, she said I had a very healthy liver. And you know what that means:
> 
> 
> * *


 I always used to think they call it a liver because it makes you live. Every time I heard of someone dying when I was a kid it had something to do with something that went wrong with their liver. "Roger isn't gonna live. His liver is fried. And not in a good way." So, my brain said "Roger's liver makes Roger live".


----------



## TheForestWasDark

truant said:


> So, I went for my ultrasound today. For my abdomen. And I'm lying there with my shirt off. And the tech is doing her thing and suddenly says, "Oh! I need to grab someone!"
> 
> And I'm like, "Welp, that's it. They found a tumor. Or a xenomorph. I'm a goner."
> 
> Tech runs out of the room, comes back with a second tech. And they spend about two minutes discussing my ileum; not because there's anything wrong with it, but because it's part of their training program and it's apparently hard to get a good visual on an ileum because there's usually too much fat in the way. But I'm just so gosh-darn skinny they can see everything. On the plus side, she said I had a very healthy liver. And you know what that means:
> 
> 
> * *


haha


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This CBD isn’t as high a percentage as from my other supplier but it’s still top notch to be sure


----------



## komorikun

I'm pooping for jesus today. Tired.


----------



## Kevin001

My skin still isn't clear....seems like my hair is dryer as well. I use to have such good hair.


----------



## Steve French

I have been feeling pretty irritable and aggressive lately, idiot roommates aside. I wonder if it has anything to do with all the vitamins I've been pumping in me to help my drinking. I have come across a number of anecdotal reports on b-vitamins leading to anger and such on the dr. google. Wouldn't think it would happen from just a b-50 complex every day. Perhaps it's the methylphenidate. I stopped taking my paxil a couple weeks back. I could see where that might come in but it has been some time. I figure all withdrawals would be gone by now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta sort my diet and eating habits, gut rot is a ***** & embarrassing


----------



## komorikun

So much tonight. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should really go do that bloodwork but I know it’s gonna be hours of anxiety hell to get through it


----------



## sanpellegrino

I really do worry about the health affects of this medication I'm taking. I don't feel necessarily the same as I used to. Welp. But I lack in certain hormones and I feel I don't get the same boost I used to. Has anti depressant effect which is nice. Still I hate chemicals in my body.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> So much tonight. I'm exhausted.


You pooped until you were pooped or you were just pooped?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm making a doctor's appointment ASAP.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> You pooped until you were pooped or you were just pooped?


The pooping made me pooped.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The pooping made me pooped.


 That's a lot of pooping. What the hell did you eat?


----------



## Steve French

Was feeling a bit laggy so I took some ritalin and then went for a walk and a dart. Heart just started racing. Nothing probably too crazy. 90-100 bpm or so. Certainly raised my anxiety levels though. Usually sits around 50-60. That was a bit more than I was used to. The brief stress of thinking I was dying wore me out. Killed the effect of the ritalin. Maybe it was the beer on top I had earlier. Usually around 72 mg a day, and I added about 30 on top of that. I've done plenty more before.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I feel drain, tired and a bit off. It is like my body is here but my mind is not. I lost my appetite and my anxiety is trying to act up. I'm not sure if this is due to coming off my Monthly {My anxiety tend to act up before, during and days after} or due to exposing myself to that last Binaural Beat. I'm not even going to try to figure out why I feel like this. I took a pain killer and used my essential oil for anxiety to relax me. I listened to some meditating music. I hope this feeling won't linger or cause an anxiety/panic attack. 


I also notice I have little room in my pants. I think I lost some weight. I eat but sometimes I have phases when I eat tend to eat little. It fluctuate.


----------



## Citrine79

Bad toothache right now. Gonna have to take some ibuprofen and hope for the best. Going to a dentist is not possible for me right now and will not be for a long time...anxiety won’t allow it.


----------



## Citrine79

Luckily tooth is better today! But the combo of stress, high humdity here and the fact someone in my office insists on turning on the heat despite the fact it is June! is bringing on a migraine. I can feel it coming on..ugh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanpellegrino

Moods are coming back. Good thing.


----------



## Noca

Was bored so I wrote some lyrics today about the stress of living with CIU (chronic hives)



CI f**k U



Let me take a moment right here, n borrow your attention

Let me share my thoughts with you, forgive my apprehension

This is a curse that has me livin' in fear, livin' under constant tension

Has left me thinkin' I might not live long enough to see my old age pension

I can't lay back, sit, enjoy, nor live my life

Instead of that,it annoys or causes me strife

This disease requires my hell fought undivided attention

Forces me to stage a constant well thought daily intervention

Looking bleak, situation's gettin' dire

I got my skin feelin' like it's on fire

Like I'm a f**kin human funeral pyre

Scratch and claw until I bleed to get the relief that I desire

I'm covered in hives all over me, to find relief I must climb higher

Each night I suffer, can't sleep, can't recover

Don't feel right, why bother, everyday I'm so damn tired

My body itches like I'm being eaten alive by a swarm of hungry fleas

All you *****es look at my skin like I've been beaten, or infected with leprosy

Taking a Prednisone today to survive; a debt is sown

When we go to part ways it comes to collect in the form of hives what it is owed

Never ending pain and itchin' brings a madness from a whole other dimension

Here I am again descending into total sadness brother, that wasn't my intention

I can never think straight from all the dozen drugs I'm on, no train of thought retention

And just when I thought they finally went away, the hives announce their stay extension

My body is ****ed up beyond repair 

Beyond a simple mending

Can't afford the med I need, Xolair

Insurance coverage pending

Totally fed up with this sh*t right here

With chronic hives there ain't no happy ending


----------



## Kevin001

Huge pimple on back of neck....ugh. Acne issues.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Got some medication from the doctor for a yeast infection. My BP was 121/80 so good on that. Then I got bloodwork done. It was embarrassing having to explain my symptoms but she didn't notice anything until she took a discharge sample.

Glad that's out of the way. So no more scented body wash.


----------



## sanpellegrino

I need to quit smoking. Feel pretty good after that run though.


----------



## komorikun

Biggest piece of earwax ever.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope this mole thing doesn't spread, irritating.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I woke up early this morning with abdominal pains. I'm thinking it was a side effect from taking Fluconazole. It said it causes dizziness but I didn't get dizzy. I was kinda complaining about the pain. Didn't know why I was feeling like that. It freaked me out a bit. But it went away after I had to pee. I know it couldn't have been me peeing that caused it to go away cause it wasn't a lot of pee.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I woke up early this morning with abdominal pains. I'm thinking it was a side effect from taking Fluconazole. It said it causes dizziness but I didn't get dizzy. I was kinda complaining about the pain. Didn't know why I was feeling like that. It freaked me out a bit. But it went away after I had to pee. I know it couldn't have been me peeing that caused it to go away cause it wasn't a lot of pee.


I always get a stomach ache from that med.


----------



## Suchness

I always get a soggy and sore bum after my friend takes Viagra.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SamanthaStrange said:


> I always get a stomach ache from that med.


Damn, that sucks. Only think that sucks about taking pills are the side effects. Haha.

@Suchness :lol I'm sorry but that made me lol for real.


----------



## Kevin001

Wonder if only getting 5hrs of sleep every day is effecting me...hmm.


----------



## 8888

I'm not sure if I lost weight or wearing pink just makes me look thinner.


----------



## SparklingWater

This is kind of a health and beauty thought. I want to attempt to do a texturizer on my own, but my hair is so thick I'm afraid I'll accidentally leave some in and my hair will fall out. Maybe I can do it then have my mom wash it out to make sure it all rinses out.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Saturday is Poopday it seems.


Yep. Saturday is poopday once again.


----------



## blue2

You only poop on Saturdays ? 😮


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I woke up early this morning with abdominal pains. I'm thinking it was a side effect from taking Fluconazole. It said it causes dizziness but I didn't get dizzy. I was kinda complaining about the pain. Didn't know why I was feeling like that. It freaked me out a bit. But it went away after I had to pee. I know it couldn't have been me peeing that caused it to go away cause it wasn't a lot of pee.





SamanthaStrange said:


> I always get a stomach ache from that med.





PurplePeopleEater said:


> Damn, that sucks. Only think that sucks about taking pills are the side effects. Haha.


 I asked a doctor for it one time because I had a bad case of Tinea versicolor that had gotten to the point where I couldn't defeat it with topical. Doctor basically refused to prescribe it. I got the impression it was a relatively dangerous last resort type of med.


----------



## Evo1114

My soft tissue grafts for my gums is going to cost me $5,500. I really wish I had listened at least once over the past 10 years when my dentist told me I needed to start wearing a mouthguard when I slept due to my teeth grinding. Oh well. Bought one today at least.


----------



## mistylake

Lower back pain for a change...


----------



## komorikun

Evo1114 said:


> My soft tissue grafts for my gums is going to cost me $5,500. I really wish I had listened at least once over the past 10 years when my dentist told me I needed to start wearing a mouthguard when I slept due to my teeth grinding. Oh well. Bought one today at least.


I didn't know teeth grinding could cause gum damage. I thought it just made your teeth wear away.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I've been following a bit this one guy's story on Youtube. Not terribly interested in his personal life or anything. But he's the brother of the guy that started Vet Ranch, which is one of my favorite youtube channels. Vet Ranch is about of a group of veterinarians who volunteer their time and services to save sick/injured animals that are on the euthanasia list at shelters. They ask for donations and such. Maybe because my mom had cancer, his story interests me. Particularly because he's young and has kids and all that.
> 
> So he's only 30 and has cancer of the sinuses. Married with 2 small kids. First they had him on chemotherapy, 2 rounds. But the cancer *kept growing even while on chemotherapy*. Normally chemotherapy will at least put the cancer into remission (usually temporary/not a cure) or at the minimum keep the tumor from getting bigger. He has some nasty type of fast growing cancer.
> 
> The tumor got so big that it was pushing on his brain and one of his eyes, giving him horrific headaches and double vision. Finally they do the surgery after a few weeks of chemo. They were saying the surgery was a success and they got the whole tumor out. Took a while to recover but he got better and was about to start radiation therapy.
> 
> Of course, I was skeptical. Doubted that such a nasty type of tumor would be cured with surgery. Definitely the cancer cells would be hiding somewhere even after the visible tumor was removed.
> 
> Then 6 weeks later, he tells us that they did an MRI to prepare for the radiation therapy. What do they find? A big tumor. So previous plans changed. Now they are going to go gangbusters and do chemotherapy, radiation therapy (much heavier duty type than previously planned), and immunotherapy all at the same time.
> 
> Doesn't sound good. I get the feeling he is going to be dead within a year.


Was doing pretty well for a few months there (pain and double vision went away) but the cancer has now metastasized (from the head) to the lymph nodes in the lungs.


----------



## sprinter

*Hypothyroidism.* I suspected I might have this for a long time now. I've been seeing a psychiatrist a couple times a year for SAD and he decided since I wasn't seeing a pcp he should at least send me for a blood test. The TSH came back as 9.46 which is high but I guess some pcps would still not want to prescribe meds unless it was even higher. Guess I'll find out when I finally make an appointment in about a month. I had a pcp picked out for my insurance but never made an appointment. I'm waiting a month or so because I'm in the middle of hay harvesting and don't want to get started with one now. Funny thing is weight gain is a major symptom but I guess I'm still very lucky that I still don't gain weight easily. The only time I put on fat was when I stupidly followed the advice on building muscle by eating tons of calories. I did this in the 90s and didn't really build any muscle from it either. I since discovered how to gain muscle without any fat that actually worked for me but losing the unwanted fat has taken forever. I found I could only lose a little at a time, if I diet I would lose a little the first day or so and then even if I ate nothing for a couple days I wouldn't lose anymore. So maybe that had something to do with a sluggish thyroid. Plus I'm getting gray hairs and and for a long time I though my eye brows looked thinner than they should be. lol. Also not as much energy as I had maybe 10 years ago, but I'm 56 so maybe that's just normal aging.:stu

There's other stuff too due to the blood test but nothing else was as off as the TSH.


----------



## SparklingWater

My hip is hurting. Will see if it continues tomorrow then go to the Dr. It would be super ****ty if I've spent all this time working on **** and I end up having cancer and dying. It would suck, but at least I wouldn't have to keep trying so hard for the next 50 yrs. Shrug. Everything has an upside lol. Maybe things will be better the next time around. Hope I come back as an elephant, tortoise or blue whale.


----------



## Steve French

I was wandering around by the clinic and decided to say **** it and walk in and make an appointment to get this thing cut off my ear. Some sort of benign growth I was born with. A skin tag they called it, but it has got some cartilage in there too. Pretty chuffed to get it off. Caused me a lot of insecurity over the years. Talking about this with my mother she went on to tell me about how she was originally pregnant with twins and the other fellow was lost and absorbed. A vanishing twin they call it. She posited that it was a remnant of my long lost sibling. I found the whole conversation quite disturbing and wish I hadn't heard it. Very strange to me.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Yep. Saturday is poopday once again.


I was wrong. Today is much worse than Saturday. My poor stomach.


----------



## truant

sprinter said:


> *Hypothyroidism.* Funny thing is weight gain is a major symptom but I guess I'm still very lucky that I still don't gain weight easily. The only time I put on fat was when I stupidly followed the advice on building muscle by eating tons of calories. I did this in the 90s and didn't really build any muscle from it either. I since discovered how to gain muscle without any fat that actually worked for me but losing the unwanted fat has taken forever. I found I could only lose a little at a time, if I diet I would lose a little the first day or so and then even if I ate nothing for a couple days I wouldn't lose anymore. So maybe that had something to do with a sluggish thyroid. Plus I'm getting gray hairs and and for a long time I though my eye brows looked thinner than they should be. lol. Also not as much energy as I had maybe 10 years ago, but I'm 56 so maybe that's just normal aging


I had hypothyrodism for years but my levels have recently come just back inside the normal range (not sure what's up with that; diet, maybe). If I eat more than about 1,500 cal a day I put on weight. And I'm 6' tall. Losing weight is very hard to do. Also, I have basically no eyebrows, lol. The worst part for me is the cold sensitivity, since I can't properly heat my house in the winter. I spend about 4 months a year freezing.


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> I was wrong. Today is much worse than Saturday. My poor stomach.


....There must be something in your diet you're intolerant to, might wanna investigate : /


----------



## sprinter

truant said:


> I had hypothyrodism for years but my levels have recently come just back inside the normal range (not sure what's up with that; diet, maybe).


Do you or did you ever take thyroid meds? That's interesting that the levels have gone back into normal range. I was taking a thyroid supplement for a long time and during when the blood test was done. Don't know if it did or does any good but I've added another brand of thyroid supplement to that since. I'm just wondering if people who take thyroid meds notice any difference in symptoms? One likely symptom I forgot to mention in my post was that I think my digestion is sluggish almost if not to the point of gastroparesis.


----------



## truant

sprinter said:


> Do you or did you ever take thyroid meds? That's interesting that the levels have gone back into normal range. I was taking a thyroid supplement for a long time and during when the blood test was done. Don't know if it did or does any good but I've added another brand of thyroid supplement to that since. I'm just wondering if people who take thyroid meds notice any difference in symptoms? One likely symptom I forgot to mention in my post was that I think my digestion is sluggish almost if not to the point of gastroparesis.


No. It was never that bad. They just kept an eye on it to make sure it didn't get worse. My levels were off for about 10 years. I've never used meds or supplements, so I can't help you with that. I completely changed my diet and I lost my super-stressful job so maybe between the two of them it helped. I have a different, unrelated health problem now.


----------



## Steve French

I got a recommendation to a plastic surgeon as an ENT would take too long, apparently. Not much information other than that. Not sure if it will be one of the ones at the hospital or a private practitioner. Nothing on what sort of method might be used. I get the feeling it will be a bit invasive. I also get the feeling it won't be covered by the medical services plan. Reconstructive surgery is covered, but elective cosmetic is usually not. Despite this being a birth defect and therefore potentially eligible to be categorized under reconstructive, it is a pretty minor thing, so I doubt that will occur. Probably going to be paying out the arse for this.


----------



## Citrine79

I have gone back down the rabbit hole of googling symptoms again and that is frustrating for me because I thought I was over that. And of course what I google always brings up the “c” word as a possible diagnosis and gets me worried. Can’t go to my primary doctor for the issue and the type of doctor I need to see is not something I can handle in my current state of mind. Symptoms aren’t constant and I feel mostly okay otherwise so I guess I will just live with it for now and hope for the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French

I have been prescribed Vyvanse. I've been wanting to try one of the amphetamine-based stimulants rather than all these different methylphenidate formulations for some time. Seems like it might just last longer, be more effective, and be less socially damaging. But now I'm a bit nervous. I got to reading about it, as I often do before taking a drug, and all these jagoffs are all "that is the devils music! I got addicted the first time. I became manic and did all this crazy ****. You don't want to try it, you'll be sucking dicks for addies in no time. I became an abrasive, overconfident prick." Well, the last one doesn't sound too bad. I'm sure it will be quite tame. Always worried about a personality shift though. Change, positive or negative, is frightening.


----------



## rdrr

I really can tell a difference in my energy level as I have drastically changed my diet and exercise routine. Feeling much better from when I had some health issues earlier in the year.


----------



## Suchness

Ive been feeling worse than usual lately, remembered that I've been inconsistent with flaxseed oil so I took three table spoons this morning and felt better within the hour. From now on I'm taking three tablespoon instead of just two, that's all there is to it. I should have done it from the start cause I knew that it takes two and a half to convert the right amount into omega 3.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't get all the scraping the dentist people do....how is that not damaging to the teeth? Scraping and pulling non stop can't be good.


----------



## komorikun

Going to try Metamucil out. Maybe one a day. See if they help my 1-2 times a week all day poop-fest. Could make it worse but worth a try.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Going to try Metamucil out. Maybe one a day. See if they help my 1-2 times a week all day poop-fest. Could make it worse but worth a try.


 Oh this could end bad! :lol


----------



## mrpaperheart

Anxiety gives me stomach issues, and stomach issues gives me anxiety. It's a unpleasant cycle lol


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm getting my veggies in, eating healthy fats and drinking lots of water, yet my lips still dry out. What am I doing wrong!?!?


----------



## Citrine79

Having a different issue than the one I last posted about. Again went to google and found some decent but also some bad info. I happen to have an appointment soon with my doctor so I can speak with him about it. I was outdoors and in a sunny, very woody area the other day and I think my skin might just be reacting to that instead of the scary things that were listed. 

Also, in my frequent googling of late, I notice anxiety, depression and stress listed as possible causes to a lot of problems. Considering my anxiety has been elevated as of late, would not be shocked that it is causing some of my problems. Plus the humidity has been bad here lately, I don’t handle oppressive humidity well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceidauilyc

I got a back sprain three days ago. I went to a chiropractor but she was a shaman too. She gave me a mangano calcite and rose quartz to tie around the affected area. It's weird, but dayum it worked. My pains were gonna. i get recurrent back sprain and i'm gonna wait and see if it comes back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm getting my veggies in, eating healthy fats and drinking lots of water, yet my lips still dry out. What am I doing wrong!?!?


 I think most of those things are things that are good for you but won't necessarily fix something that's wrong. It could be possible (I suppose) even that you're drinking too much water and it's flushing out your electrolytes.


----------



## caelle

I survived my second root canal. It abscessed in March and it took a few stages to do it but now it is July and it is finally done. And it has already started to heal up nicely. Just need the post and crown now which Im still nervous about. But I am so happy with myself for getting this far. I was terrified the entire time.


----------



## firestar

Officially switching to glasses today. I've been wearing contacts since I was in high school, but over the past six months they've started to bother my eyes more and more.


----------



## sanpellegrino

Snail and bed mode after last nights drinking session. I need a berocca or something.


----------



## Suchness

sanpellegrino said:


> Snail and bed mode after last nights drinking session. I need a berocca or something.


Drop a berocca in your sanpellegrino.


----------



## sanpellegrino

Suchness said:


> Drop a berocca in your sanpellegrino.


I might just do that. Oh I'm in hell today


----------



## komorikun

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cancer_mortality_rates_in_the_United_States


----------



## Steve French

I hurt my shoulder. And despite all the exercise I've been doing, I'm pretty sure the culprit was carrying around groceries awkwardly on an extended trip to Walmart. I always go with the basket. ****ing hurts regardless of movement, feels a bit deeper than standard muscle pain, keeps sending radiating pain all down my arm to my fingertips. My Dr. Googling keeps popping up as "torn rotator cuff", making me a bit paranoid. Doesn't seem to be improving at all after a few days, and don't think I'll be ready to go exercise as per my usual schedule tomorrow. Finally get in a rhythm and I get injured once again.


----------



## sanpellegrino

Starting keto tomorrow. Want to give this a good shot and see if it works.


----------



## truant

Finally got my first photo health card today. Registered to find a GP. It'll be my first GP since I was 18. Can't wait until the doctor sees what a ****ing ****show my health is. Especially my mental health.

I wish the search form had given me some way to indicate that I'm trans. The last thing I want is a doc with trans issues.


----------



## sanpellegrino

Almost a week into ketosis diet and I haven't gave up. Seeing results. Feel a little bit healthier.. All is well.


----------



## blue2

My guts ain't right, I think someone that hates me made a voodoo doll of me & is punching it's belly : /


----------



## 8888

It was 80 degrees but I was feeling chilly. Not so sure what's up with that. I feel okay otherwise.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Glad they are now also offering compassionate pricing for my medical herb


----------



## 8888

I should get weighed again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, that sucks. I had to get my appointment cancelled cause of girl problems and cant get a pap smear done because of it. Just my luck. Lol My period just had to start the day before my appointment.


----------



## Kevin001

Just got back from dentist....still have one silver cap in my mouth I thought they were removing all of them....hmmk. Hope everything is smooth after this numbness.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Just got back from dentist....still have one silver cap in my mouth I thought they were removing all of them....hmmk. Hope everything is smooth after this numbness.


A crown or a filling?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> A crown or a filling?


Filling


----------



## Deaf Mute

Injured again and the house is being annoying


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m happy to be part of your new herb product trials shipped to me free so long as I review it for you so you know if it’s worth sticking with


----------



## SofaKing

Boy do I get sleepy at times I don't exactly expect it. Thyroid? Lyme Disease? Blood sugar?


Or just being alone?

Oh well, a nap isn't a crime.


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> I have gone back down the rabbit hole of googling symptoms again and that is frustrating for me because I thought I was over that. And of course what I google always brings up the "c" word as a possible diagnosis and gets me worried. Can't go to my primary doctor for the issue and the type of doctor I need to see is not something I can handle in my current state of mind. Symptoms aren't constant and I feel mostly okay otherwise so I guess I will just live with it for now and hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back in this situation once again. Just spent my whole lunch googling info and I believe I am at the point of needing to be checked out. Again, I don't think I can handle this because it would require seeing a specialist, not my primary who I am used to, but I think something is not right. Gonna give it a few more days before taking action.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now that’s it’s been a couple weeks without herb I’m realizing how much I count on it medically. I’ve not been able to sleep right at all and it’s affecting every other aspect of my life without question


----------



## Canadian Brotha

****in mosquito bites on each earlobe, now they are both swollen


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Going to try Metamucil out. Maybe one a day. See if they help my 1-2 times a week all day poop-fest. Could make it worse but worth a try.


Just tried one serving. We shall see how it goes. Tasted okay. Nothing great but not horrible either.


----------



## komorikun

So far a fair amount of farting.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure why my acne flared up.


----------



## Were

I think I have a middle ear infection in my left ear, it has been aching for a week and I can barely hear from it. From what I read it's not a big deal, I have the national health insurance but I didn't get it checked as I avoid doctors.


----------



## komorikun

Talked to my dad today. Asked him what medications he's on. Said he's on an antidepressant but didn't see a shrink. Got it from his GP. Thought that was odd. Thought you always had to see a psychiatrist to get psychiatric meds.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Talked to my dad today. Asked him what medications he's on. Said he's on an antidepressant but didn't see a shrink. Got it from his GP. Thought that was odd. Thought you always had to see a psychiatrist to get psychiatric meds.


Any time I've mentioned anxiety or depression to my GP I've been offered anti-depressants long before a psychiatrist was mentioned. As far as I can tell docs push the just like they've done with opioids for pain


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Talked to my dad today. Asked him what medications he's on. Said he's on an antidepressant but didn't see a shrink. Got it from his GP. Thought that was odd. Thought you always had to see a psychiatrist to get psychiatric meds.


 My mother has been (apparently) taking Cymbalta for years and I didn't know it until the hospital incident and I started looking at the list of all the meds she was on. She apparently got it prescribed by the same doctor who I talked about in my blog who bungled just about everything and has been her "Ask me for meds but don't ask me for more than 5 minutes of my time" doctor for years.

I cannot tell if the Cymbalta is making her worse or if she gets worse when she's running out of it (and probably not taking as much of it trying to extend the prescription before she has to go back in). It seems like whenever she starts acting weird I notice she's getting calls to refill it.

I did some searching and apparently it's a pretty serious med that some people do not deal with too well. It's hard to say whether or not it's had anything to do with any of her behavior but I wouldn't be surprised. She's done some super weird and dumb things past few years. Her latest malfunction is getting really absorbed in the whole "natural healing" thing and listening to wackos on Youtube talking about how modern medicine is a huge scam. Just what someone with serious heart disease and a history of almost dying from years of not going to good doctors needs. A bunch of snake oil peddlers. I noticed a couple of weeks back that she has gone to the Vitamin Shoppe and bought 4-5 huge snake oily books about "healing everything naturally". Just has disaster written all over it.

Really. Some people just can't handle Youtube.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what this discoloration by my ankle is.


----------



## rdrr

this tension headache has to go away. i guess i was due for one


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There’s a medical clinic in the strip mall across the way and a sign saying accepting new patients...I’ll have to go in and see what the docs are like


----------



## rdrr

rdrr said:


> this tension headache has to go away. i guess i was due for one


That was definitely a migraine. Still slightly woozy but the pain is gone.


----------



## Steve French

I need to fix my diet. I've really let it slip due to sheer laziness. And start taking better care of my teeth. They're getting pretty ****y again. I have to find a dentist and make some appointments. I got 80% coverage these days, but the bill still scares me.


----------



## Kevin001

Throat a little scratchy.


----------



## rdrr

Drinking only water has really helped my skin and facial hair.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure what this discoloration by my ankle is.


It's a bruise from wrestling someone to the ground at the casino - workman's comp.



Kevin001 said:


> Throat a little scratchy.


That's from the idiot you wrestled to the ground. He may have had a scratchy throat from a casino cold. You know, the bad air, smoke, and yelling at the dealers and slot machines.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to put my daily inhaler in a more obvious spot


----------



## 8888

Hopefully this infection is gone soon. I'm almost done with the antibiotic. Will be following up with the infectious disease doctor just to be sure since that's what my doctor recommended.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope my stomach settles soon...this bubbling/washroom calling is both uncomfortable and annoying


----------



## Citrine79

Migraines have returned with a vengeance 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French

Well, my bestest bro these days seems to be hurting. Can't exercise again at all without risk of a heart attack. Of course I don't want the ****er to die but I also didn't want our exercise to die. That's trivial though. I could go sedentary for ages if it meant any of my friends weren't at risk. I'm dually worried about the ****er pushing himself and having a coronary or becoming depressed and settling for a short life of nothingness. I offered to use my connections to rig a transplant. It didn't seem to do much though. I'm glad he didn't croak any time we were going all out on the exercise. I wonder if I can trust those commie doctors though. 

It's funny the amount of time I put into worrying and freaking out about my health while it's turned out to be perfect and my peers go down with the ailments I panicked about. Well, it isn't really funny. But what can you do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My asthma is acting up. I should’ve wore a face mask while doing that. I’m also not sure if it’s related to dust in here as well, I need to vacuum even more and in depth


----------



## Steve French

I was pretty tired so I lie down to go to sleep. My heart quickly starts thumping like mad. Not particularly fast. Just hard. I can feel it reverberate throughout my bed. I can also hear it in my ears. It's been a fairly common occurrence for me over the years. Apparently due to sleeping on my side or excessive use of stimulants. Drives me up the wall though. Makes it impossible to sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

First time sick in like a year and a half...ugh. Hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## Kevin001

Just want this phlegm to be gone with already.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need new Symbicort inhalers



Kevin001 said:


> Just want this phlegm to be gone with already.


Me too bro, me too!


----------



## Kevin001

Doing a little better, hopefully much better by tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling pretty good just need voice back, thinking little mucus hanging around.


----------



## komorikun

Friday night after doing the laundry I was kind of shocked to find that the top of my left hand (I'm right handed) looked weird. About 1/4 of the top of my hand, especially between the 1st and 2nd knuckles was all swollen and was blue. The same blue color as seen in my veins. I'm very pale so you can see my veins easily. Kind of disturbing and I don't recall injuring that area. Didn't look like a regular bruise. I do get bruises in my calves off and on but normally they aren't that blue vein color. Now it's turning more brown and is less swollen. Looks more like a normal bruise.


----------



## komorikun

*gnarly bruise*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve been drinking more than usual of late & I can feel the general sluggishness it brings


----------



## Kevin001

Still not 100% apparently.


----------



## millenniumman75

The ticking throat is coming back. It's going to turn into a sore throat again. Nasal steroid spray to the rescue. It took everything away this morning!


.......to my delight, it's not a cold - it's fall allergies made worse by our current dry weather pattern and pollen all over the place. We have had less than 0.10" of rain in September so far. Even for the "dry" part of the year, that's dry!


----------



## leaf in the wind

I would be delighted if I could have a period only once every 2-4 months, as has been the norm up until I started birth control 3 years ago. All of a sudden I'm a Fertile Mirtle and getting my period every month, and twice last month. Ridiculous!! I stopped BC and it won't go back to the way it was before!


----------



## TinyFlutter

I had a tailbone injury over a month ago, and I was afraid it was a fracture but I was relieved when my doctor says it most likely was severely impacted or bruised and will completely heal in a few more weeks. My doctor also agreed it was best I didn’t take the Oxycodone prescription given to me by the ER doctor for pain relief. I knew it’s a very strong opioid medication and chose to bear through the pain for a few weeks rather than take any of it.


----------



## Kevin001

Got this little black spec on the inside of my eyelid hmm.


----------



## komorikun

Back to having rabbit turds again. Much better than mushy turds and that 1-2 days a week poop fest where I'm pooping 5-10 times a day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Finally caved & ordered 5g of strong CBD(17.8%)/low THC(0.73%) bud despite it not being in the budget. The herb break was protgood for me overall, however, my knee pain has been pretty intense a few times recently & I’ll sleep better for it as well. Should hold me over until my coverage resets & I can order an ounce.

I can’t tell if my lungs are still clearing out but I’ve still got this persistent but sporadic cough that produces phlegm & my chest is generally tight a lot more often with Ventolin not quite being as effective...maybe despite my cleaning the dust build up in the house is still a factor. Either way I need a refill on Symbicort ASAP


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I've been following a bit this one guy's story on Youtube. Not terribly interested in his personal life or anything. But he's the brother of the guy that started Vet Ranch, which is one of my favorite youtube channels. Vet Ranch is about of a group of veterinarians who volunteer their time and services to save sick/injured animals that are on the euthanasia list at shelters. They ask for donations and such. Maybe because my mom had cancer, his story interests me. Particularly because he's young and has kids and all that.
> 
> So he's only 30 and has cancer of the sinuses. Married with 2 small kids. First they had him on chemotherapy, 2 rounds. But the cancer *kept growing even while on chemotherapy*. Normally chemotherapy will at least put the cancer into remission (usually temporary/not a cure) or at the minimum keep the tumor from getting bigger. He has some nasty type of fast growing cancer.
> 
> The tumor got so big that it was pushing on his brain and one of his eyes, giving him horrific headaches and double vision. Finally they do the surgery after a few weeks of chemo. They were saying the surgery was a success and they got the whole tumor out. Took a while to recover but he got better and was about to start radiation therapy.
> 
> Of course, I was skeptical. Doubted that such a nasty type of tumor would be cured with surgery. Definitely the cancer cells would be hiding somewhere even after the visible tumor was removed.
> 
> Then 6 weeks later, he tells us that they did an MRI to prepare for the radiation therapy. What do they find? A big tumor. So previous plans changed. Now they are going to go gangbusters and do chemotherapy, radiation therapy (much heavier duty type than previously planned), and immunotherapy all at the same time.
> 
> Doesn't sound good. I get the feeling he is going to be dead within a year.


The tumor has apparently metastasized to his lungs and his jaw. So now they have given up on traditional treatments and he's on clinical trial chemotherapy (guinea pig treatment). Apparently the doctors did tell him that this year is a very important year for him (ie might be his last year) but him and his family keep talking like he might actually survive this whole ordeal. I wonder if this is common with people with Stage 4 cancer. They continue to have hope and continue to do all these nasty treatments. But I'm pretty sure no one has ever survived cancer that has spread all over the place. Or extremely rare.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The tumor has apparently metastasized to his lungs and his jaw. So now they have given up on traditional treatments and he's on clinical trial chemotherapy (guinea pig treatment). Apparently the doctors did tell him that this year is a very important year for him (ie might be his last year) but him and his family keep talking like he might actually survive this whole ordeal. I wonder if this is common with people with Stage 4 cancer. They continue to have hope and continue to do all these nasty treatments. But I'm pretty sure no one has ever survived cancer that has spread all over the place. Or extremely rare.


 From my mom's time in the hospital, I observed that the medical people are refulactant to use plain English when they're talking about things that suck. Basically, if the news is bad, they won't just say that. I'd be willing to bet people have died thinking they were gonna live because the medical people didn't tell them they were dying. Freaky.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> From my mom's time in the hospital, I observed that the medical people are refulactant to use plain English when they're talking about things that suck. Basically, if the news is bad, they won't just say that. I'd be willing to bet people have died thinking they were gonna live because the medical people didn't tell them they were dying. Freaky.


No one likes to give bad news, especially telling someone that they are more than likely to die. I suppose it also hurts their big doctor ego to say they can't fix the problem. So I guess doctors just use vague words. Like "a few people" "some people" survive...when it's more like only 3 in 100 last longer than 5 years.

Looks like certain types of stage 4 cancers become sort of a chronic health problem rather than immediately lethal. Like my aunt had breast cancer and it spread all over, eventually to her lungs and brain. She lasted 4 years from diagnosis. Was on and off chemotherapy during that time. I'd imagine people start to think they will go on forever like that.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> The tumor has apparently metastasized to his lungs and his jaw. So now they have given up on traditional treatments and he's on clinical trial chemotherapy (guinea pig treatment). Apparently the doctors did tell him that this year is a very important year for him (ie might be his last year) but him and his family keep talking like he might actually survive this whole ordeal. * I wonder if this is common with people with Stage 4 cancer. * They continue to have hope and continue to do all these nasty treatments. But I'm pretty sure no one has ever survived cancer that has spread all over the place. Or extremely rare.


There's not really much else you can do. When my dad was sick, I knew his odds weren't great. But I wasn't about to tell him to just give up, either. And at one point, he almost died (in the hospital being fed with a tube for days), but he still came back from that. So there was some hope that he could manage it with drugs.

Alex Trebek has stage four cancer and he's still filming Jeopardy. That is what I find hard to believe.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No one likes to give bad news, especially telling someone that they are more than likely to die. I suppose it also hurts their big doctor ego to say they can't fix the problem. So I guess doctors just use vague words. Like "a few people" "some people" survive...when it's more like only 3 in 100 last longer than 5 years.


 I don't know. It just seems like doctors would be used to it. I'd rather know exactly what to expect than to have them being cagey and having to try and guess what's actually happening. Probably comes down to money. They worry that they'll get sued so they pass the buck.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I thought the whole point of a prescribing pharmacist is so that I don’t have to go see a doc every time I need a script


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve tweaked my right elbow somehow...it’s not crazy but the discomfort/sporadic pain reminds me of my knees...it’s fun getting older & gaining persistent kinks in your physicality


----------



## Kevin001

Why is my acne flaring up?


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure why I'm breaking out been on accutane forever...hopefully the diet change helps.


----------



## Kevin001

Occasionally I squeeze this pus like stuff out of a cyst like thing by my eye. The issue is it smells awful, like bad feet or something....not sure what it is or why it smells so bad.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Kevin001 said:


> Occasionally I squeeze this pus like stuff out of a cyst like thing by my eye. The issue is it smells awful, like bad feet or something....not sure what it is or why it smells so bad.


Sounds like a whitehead.


----------



## Kevin001

TopShelfHeart said:


> Sounds like a whitehead.


:stu


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Kevin001 said:


> TopShelfHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a whitehead.
Click to expand...

Maybe have your dermatologist check it out? Also hope you're sanitizing the area before and after so it doesn't get inflamed and infected.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

1) do I actually need protein powder or am I fine with just eating a high protein meal?
2) **** this eczema flare up on my inner thigh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

About as pure CBD bud as I know of...I'll skip all the various general oils and topicals and candies that are hard to decipher in terms of what's real deal & what's a scam(though my other medical supplier does have truly solid oils)


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I was wrong. Today is much worse than Saturday. My poor stomach.


*Saturday is Crapperday once again.*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

What tha?

:lol


----------



## Musicfan

Canadian Brotha said:


> About as pure CBD bud as I know of...I'll skip all the various general oils and topicals and candies that are hard to decipher in terms of what's real deal & what's a scam(though my other medical supplier does have truly solid oils)


Looks good. Pure flower is the way to go in my opinion. You never know whats in the no name brand stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to keep pumping vitamin C, still feel stuffy. Not "sick" though.


----------



## White Shirt Guy

Skeletra said:


> Why do people bring sick children to the mall? I've seen 4 kids covered in red dots the last 6 weeks. Isn't that **** contagious? Don't they take other people in consideration at all?


Doesn't sound like they do.


----------



## Kevin001

Still feeling off ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to lose 10lbs


----------



## Kevin001

My immune system can't be this bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Been taking emergency c like every day. Can't afford to be sick again ugh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> My immune system can't be this bad.


 Your immune system can become depressed over something as seemingly minor as stress. So it's not necessarily a matter of how good or bad it is. It's sometimes down to how much it gets used and how much time it has to recover.


----------



## blue2

An Irish saying, don't take vitamins when ill, drink a bottle of Irish whiskey, It'll either kill or cure, either way your troubles will be over 😉


----------



## Kevin001

WillYouStopDave said:


> Your immune system can become depressed over something as seemingly minor as stress. So it's not necessarily a matter of how good or bad it is. It's sometimes down to how much it gets used and how much time it has to recover.


Idk lifelong issue :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> Idk lifelong issue :stu


 I take the Costco Super B Complex vitamins. Sometimes I just get absent minded and don't take them for awhile until I start to wonder why I'm feeling run down. I feel a pretty big difference when I start taking them again.

Not necessarily just good for your immune system. Good overall vitamins to take. Good brain booster too.


----------



## Kevin001

Left eye is bothering me, not sure why. Feels like something is stuck in the corner.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to buy some eye drops tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

I might have blepharitis, idk.


----------



## Kevin001

Eye doesn't look bad but still giving me issues idk maybe a tad better.


----------



## Citrine79

Fighting a brutal migraine today. The weather is humid and rainy plus there was a huge swing in temperature between today and yesterday. Those type of weather conditions reak havoc on me. Also have lingering cold symptoms going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure why eyelid still swollen, I'm managing but still need to see whats going I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m absurdly gassy all the damn time


----------



## Kevin001

Going to go to urgent care tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Got some antibiotic drops praying it helps. Don't want to spend money seeing an eye doctor plus the time it takes.


----------



## truant

Appointment with my new gastro is in less than 11 hours. Online reviews (mostly 1 star) include choice phrases like: "refused to listen to me", "misdiagnosed me", "did not properly sedate me during scope, was in extreme agony the whole time, with much blood", "perforated bowel, not the first time they have done this", "doctor should not be allowed to practice", and my personal favorite: "doctor is a sadist".

Looks like I've finally found my executioner: Dr. Sadist, in the operating room, with a colonoscopy scope. This should be fun.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

truant said:


> Appointment with my new gastro is in less than 11 hours. Online reviews (mostly 1 star) include choice phrases like: "refused to listen to me", "misdiagnosed me", "did not properly sedate me during scope, was in extreme agony the whole time, with much blood", "perforated bowel, not the first time they have done this", "doctor should not be allowed to practice", and my personal favorite: "doctor is a sadist".
> 
> Looks like I've finally found my executioner: Dr. Sadist, in the operating room, with a colonoscopy scope. This should be fun.


 Here's one for you. When my mother was in the hospital, the had this one male nurse (We'll call him Roy but that isn't his name). Guy was a complete dick. I mean, to such an extent that it was hard to fathom how this person could keep a job at a gas station. Much less a job as a nurse in a large hospital doing the rounds on a floor filled with sick people.

So I go there and my mother tells me what a horrible person he is and all this and I think to myself "She's just exaggerating. He can't be that bad!". But oh yes! He came around a couple of times and he really was that bad. To everyone. Me, my dad, my mother, his coworkers. He was a flat out jerk to everyone he came into contact with.

So I was reading reviews on the hospital in question online (it's a large hospital with many nurses, mind you). Like the third review I read says "Nurse Roy is an *******". :lol

And yikes! That sounds intimidating! Hope it goes OK for you.


----------



## truant

WillYouStopDave said:


> Here's one for you. When my mother was in the hospital, the had this one male nurse (We'll call him Roy but that isn't his name). Guy was a complete dick. I mean, to such an extent that it was hard to fathom how this person could keep a job at a gas station. Much less a job as a nurse in a large hospital doing the rounds on a floor filled with sick people.
> 
> So I go there and my mother tells me what a horrible person he is and all this and I think to myself "She's just exaggerating. He can't be that bad!". But oh yes! He came around a couple of times and he really was that bad. To everyone. Me, my dad, my mother, his coworkers. He was a flat out jerk to everyone he came into contact with.
> 
> So I was reading reviews on the hospital in question online (it's a large hospital with many nurses, mind you). Like the third review I read says "Nurse Roy is an *******". :lol
> 
> And yikes! That sounds intimidating! Hope it goes OK for you.


Some people are just in the wrong line of work.

I was up most of the night worrying about my appointment. Decided that my best bet was to assume the best and be super nice and the appointment went off okay. She wasn't mean to me, but she's not a warm person and she did cut me off repeatedly. You can tell she's the sort of person you don't want to get on the bad side of.

Scope's in a couple of weeks (nabbed a cancellation). I'll hold off on writing my own review until after. Assuming she doesn't kill me, ofc.


----------



## Kevin001

Yep pretty sure its Blephartits. Needs to get better quick though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Musicfan

I ate so much homemade cannabis peanut butter on Friday I was on another planet. Closing my eyes was trippy and psychedelic. Was a little much but it did kill my stress pretty good. Currently trying to grow a Dinamed CBD Plus plant with 20 percent CBD so when I get a harvest I'll probably use it heavily and maybe not use THC as much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Musicfan said:


> I ate so much homemade cannabis peanut butter on Friday I was on another planet. Closing my eyes was trippy and psychedelic. Was a little much but it did kill my stress pretty good. Currently trying to grow a Dinamed CBD Plus plant with 20 percent CBD so when I get a harvest I'll probably use it heavily and maybe not use THC as much.


All about 15-20% Pure CBD bud, that's the real deal there. I'll be buying an ounce once my coverage resets next month, haven't had THC for a spell though, hence a bit of Indica coming in this week. Also, like to exercise with a bit of THC so looking forward to that too


----------



## Musicfan

Canadian Brotha said:


> All about 15-20% Pure CBD bud, that's the real deal there. I'll be buying an ounce once my coverage resets next month, haven't had THC for a spell though, hence a bit of Indica coming in this week. Also, like to exercise with a bit of THC so looking forward to that too


Yeah they've been making gains bumping CBD percents up. I grew Dinafem's Dinamed CBD before and it was pretty strong at 10%, mostly in flavor and terpenes, the effect was a mild sedative. This new strain bumps the number up to 20%, so it's great to have the option now of high percentage medicine. When I get a good supply going I'll use it throughout the day, as it is now CBD is a bit expensive so growing at home is such a life saver. Are you able to home grow yet up in Canada?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Musicfan said:


> Yeah they've been making gains bumping CBD percents up. I grew Dinafem's Dinamed CBD before and it was pretty strong at 10%, mostly in flavor and terpenes, the effect was a mild sedative. This new strain bumps the number up to 20%, so it's great to have the option now of high percentage medicine. When I get a good supply going I'll use it throughout the day, as it is now CBD is a bit expensive so growing at home is such a life saver. Are you able to home grow yet up in Canada?


I can legally grow 4 plants at home but I have a horrendous green thumb so I'm not sure I could make a good yield myself


----------



## Musicfan

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can legally grow 4 plants at home but I have a horrendous green thumb so I'm not sure I could make a good yield myself


It's tricky at first but there are some easy varieties like autoflowers and some pest resistant ones also. I don't really manage the fertilizer or water too well but get good results. Not quite as tasty as the premium retail bud but it does the work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Something is seriously up with my left elbow...I was getting pains & it was seizing a bit while chopping veggies today. Have a bit of the same feeling on the right one too on occasion but nowhere near as bad. Hope it's nothing to serious. Left side of my body though, seems to be the truly creaky side, but knees & now elbows, perks of things catching up in 30's I guess. My back isn't great either, need to get one of them posture braces to help with that a bit as well as sitting upright against the wall for spells



Musicfan said:


> It's tricky at first but there are some easy varieties like autoflowers and some pest resistant ones also. I don't really manage the fertilizer or water too well but get good results. Not quite as tasty as the premium retail bud but it does the work.


Maybe I'll give it a go next spring or if my bro takes an interest...


----------



## Kevin001

I hope this eye stuff won't be a consistent thing...it got much better but now might be regressing? Idk


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my Blepharitis is returning.


----------



## Kevin001

Kinda sick right now, crazy hope its nothing serious. Time to pump more vitamin C.


----------



## Crisigv

My feet are in pretty bad shape. I can't walk properly anymore, they won't go flat on the ground. Feels like they're deformed or something. I can't afford to have them treated.


----------



## Kevin001

Woke up with bad back pain


----------



## komorikun

Creepy that one of the most common teeth that are congenitally missing are the lateral incisors.


----------



## truant

I'm going to lose so much weight on this clear fluids diet.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I can heal fast, tomorrow is my only rest day.


----------



## Kevin001

Why is my face and ears still so red?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gained 10lbs, gotta sort that ASAP


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling better but might try honey cinnamon in warm water.


----------



## Kevin001

Nose bleeding a little, not that bad but still.


----------



## blue2

I think I'm gonna need whiskey for medicinal purposes shortly : /


----------



## Musicfan

Sampled some of my Jack Herer plant. This stuff puts me in such a good mood, makes the day feel like Christmas. Nice pine and lemony flavor.

Next year I'll have two CBD plants ready for harvest. I want to experiment with a new CBD strain throughout the day and seeing if it makes a difference on SA and depression while being able to act normal.


----------



## MCHB

Intermittent fasting works apparently! I haven't been tracking my weight but the belt I wear at work is a good measure! It's a carhartt leather belt I've had for ages that I cut down back in the day because it was to long and back when I was 130lbs I had to punch holes in the thing! I make one epic meal a day and it usually involves a steak with shrimp and mushrooms as a side and I'm sure the results would be more expedited if I didn't drink like a fish lol! :3


----------



## Kevin001

Dealing with bad neck pain ugh.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Dealing with bad neck pain ugh.


^prayed.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> ^prayed.


Thanks!


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks!


you're welcome!


----------



## Rebootplease

Have you ever been talking to someone and you notice something out of place or maybe ugly. Like a mole or big ears. Its normal to have those things and i dont try to make them feel uncomfortable but the more i try not to look, the more i keep looking and then they get uncomfortable and i feel like an ***. Sort of like the mole scene in Austin powers. I thnk this is ocd.


----------



## trendyfool

The past two months have been crazy for me health-wise. While I was traveling alone, I lost 15 pounds in six weeks and got sick with a virus that had me sleeping for twelve hours a night. Then I got worried I had a rare disease (I didn't), and had panic attacks and really awful anxiety for almost two weeks, which manifested in my body in different ways. I went to the hospital during one of the panic attacks and they gave me some benzos. Now I'm trying to recover from it all by running and drinking lots of water.


----------



## Kevin001

Never had a neck strain last this long.


----------



## Kevin001

Drinking more water might help all my issues.


----------



## komorikun

I have an appointment with the eye doctor for Saturday. I'd like to try a different brand of contact lenses. Last year I changed from Acuvue 2 to Acuvue Oasys and for the first few weeks my eyes stung. Also the lenses seem to be thicker than Acuvue 2. My prescription did get a bit stronger but still shouldn't be that thick. The Oasys is supposed to be better for your eyes. More oxygen permeability.

Using the insurance plan always makes me nervous. That can go south quickly. Last time I went in the doctor got a bit excited when he saw that the pressure in my eyes was high (possible glaucoma) but apparently the optic nerve looked okay so he didn't send me off to some ophthalmologist. I didn't want to pay for the expensive photos or whatever so I just let the optometrist dilate my pupils. But that made it difficult to look at my phone or anything close up for several hours. Kind of need to look at my phone to see when the next bus is coming. Ugh.

I'm on the borderline between moderate and severe myopia (-7 diopters). Before I thought that just meant wearing glasses or contacts my whole life but apparently it puts you at higher risk of all sorts of other dangerous eye conditions in later life. Delightful. I already have floaters.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near-sightedness#Degree



> The degree of myopia is described in terms of the power of the ideal correction, which is measured in diopters:
> 
> Low myopia usually describes myopia of −3.00 diopters or less (i.e. closer to 0.00).
> 
> Moderate myopia usually describes myopia between −3.00 and −6.00 diopters.Those with moderate amounts of myopia are more likely to have pigment dispersion syndrome or pigmentary glaucoma.
> 
> High myopia usually describes myopia of −6.00 or more. People with high myopia are more likely to have retinal detachments and primary open angle glaucoma. They are also more likely to experience floaters, shadow-like shapes which appear in the field of vision.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker swears 2 table spoons of honey, one tea spoon of cinnamon in 2oz of warm water every day will keep you sick free. He hasn't got sick in 15yrs hmm.


----------



## truant

Had a sore throat for several weeks now.


----------



## komorikun

Saw a different doctor at the optometrist. Last time was the owner of the place, some chunky white guy with a beard (most of the underlings working in the front look eerily similar). This time was an Indian lady. She seemed to do an even more thorough job. Lots of testing of my peripheral vision and she kept showing me these little tiny letters and pushing for me to guess. Asked about my family history of illness, my alcohol and drug use, blah blah.

Same as last time, ocular pressure was high and they dilated the pupils to have a look at the back of the eye. Optic nerve looks okay. Prescription got worse again...ugh. My prescription was stable for 15 years but now it's getting worse gain.

I got a trial pair of lenses. CooperVision- Biofinity. I tried to get 2 trial pairs of lenses but the optometrist wouldn't go for it. They're kind of stingy with the trial lenses even though I know they get them for free from the contact lens manufacturers. I wanted to try Alcon- Air Optix also. See which is more comfortable.

I hate how they make you put on the trial lenses in the office and then have you take them off after to do the dilation and ocular pressure exam. The optometrist was like, "you can put those back in if you want" after it was all done. But I still had some of that eye drop meds in my eyes- the dilation drops and the numbing drops. I don't want to get that stuff on my trial lenses. So I brought the lenses back home in a contact lens case but the problem with that is how to keep it flat inside my backpack?? Freaking impossible. It kept flipping over and going sideways even though I put the case in my eyeglasses case. Was driving me batsh*t as I was grocery shopping (reason why I chose this optometrist is they are right near my favorite grocery stores).

For those that don't know:

*Contact lens case*


----------



## Kevin001

Acne is getting worse before better I guess??



truant said:


> Had a sore throat for several weeks now.


:squeeze


----------



## truant

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze


Thanks, Kevin. :squeeze


----------



## Canadian Brotha

All the docs day don’t worry about it but I’m worried, probably end up with colon cancer or some ****


----------



## komorikun

Felt crappy at work on Monday. Nearly went home early. Thought it was due to not enough sleep/disturbed sleep. Disturbed sleep is pretty common for me though. Around 6:30pm, get home. DIARRHEA. PURE LIQUID. So then I thought maybe that's part of the reason I felt bad.

Last night my sleep was better and I felt much better at work today. Get home from work around 7:30pm, DIARRHEA immediately. Then more bouts of diarrhea later on. 

Having poopy days has been common in the past few years but diarrhea is rare. I have no idea which food is the cause. Could be the curry I made for my work lunches. Or could be the raw cauliflower, broccoli, baby carrots I'm having for dinner (with dressing) this week. I did put some old potatoes and old red onion in the curry but both were thoroughly cooked. Frozen peas and carrots also went in. And fried tofu. I also ate raspberries (washed but not cooked of course) and roasted brussel sprouts (thoroughly cooked). 

Man, it could be anything. Just hope the diarrhea doesn't happen at work. That would be bad. We don't have any single-user bathrooms.


----------



## Rains

Keep waking up at 4:30 ish and staying awake for about an hour. 
Also have a reactivated virus which is causing a rash, and another virus which caused a cold. Anxiety through the roof. I think I'm full of inflammation from subpar lifestyle and two viruses active in my system, and it's literally infiltrating my brain and messing with the neurochemistry. Hard to keep up with exercise though when you feel run down all the time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Felt crappy at work on Monday. Nearly went home early. Thought it was due to not enough sleep/disturbed sleep. Disturbed sleep is pretty common for me though. Around 6:30pm, get home. DIARRHEA. PURE LIQUID. So then I thought maybe that's part of the reason I felt bad.
> 
> Last night my sleep was better and I felt much better at work today. Get home from work around 7:30pm, DIARRHEA immediately. Then more bouts of diarrhea later on.
> 
> Having poopy days has been common in the past few years but diarrhea is rare. I have no idea which food is the cause. Could be the curry I made for my work lunches. Or could be the raw cauliflower, broccoli, baby carrots I'm having for dinner (with dressing) this week. I did put some old potatoes and old red onion in the curry but both were thoroughly cooked. Frozen peas and carrots also went in. And fried tofu. I also ate raspberries (washed but not cooked of course) and roasted brussel sprouts (thoroughly cooked).
> 
> Man, it could be anything. Just hope the diarrhea doesn't happen at work. That would be bad. We don't have any single-user bathrooms.


 Any way you could stop somewhere on your way to work and buy a salad instead of eating the raw vegs? Of course it would have to be a reputable place (Salads from fast food joints and other such places aren't safe, IMO).

Also microwaving your stuff (everything) for at least a minute or so would probably help some. Wouldn't kill everything but it might be enough.


----------



## firestar

I'm so glad I discovered toothpaste for sensitive teeth.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Any way you could stop somewhere on your way to work and buy a salad instead of eating the raw vegs? Of course it would have to be a reputable place (Salads from fast food joints and other such places aren't safe, IMO).
> 
> Also microwaving your stuff (everything) for at least a minute or so would probably help some. Wouldn't kill everything but it might be enough.


Welp, I don't think it was the vegetables nor the curry. I've continued to eat those items all week. No diarrhea on Wednesday or Thursday night. I'm about to finish off the *raspberries*. I'll let you all know tomorrow if I get the runs tomorrow.

In other health news. I have a minor cold. Runny nose and mild fever. Might have gotten it from the Vietnamese lady that has 2 rugrats at home. She's always sick. Alway getting something from her little disease factories.


----------



## blue2

Diarrhea diaries :yes... I will tune in with much enthusiasm.


----------



## komorikun

No diarrhea. The plot thickens.


----------



## blue2

Awww 😞.......Got my hopes up, when I first saw that golden throne I thought it was that color for another reason.


----------



## Kevin001

Nose a little stuffy


----------



## Musicfan

So stressed out over things that I'm throwing up everyday. Lowering my weed usage quite a bit because I need to be sharp and it does amplify the depressed feelings. 

Also trying out the low lectin diet. So eating mostly broccoli, carrots, sweet potatoes, mushrooms and olive oil. Having a very small portion of meat, and little to no fruit or dairy.


----------



## Ckg2011

I have numbness on the bottom of my left foot. I'm going to go to MedExpress tomorrow morning. I am really worried, I hope it's not anything serious but I am really worried.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why the **** do I have to piss so often


----------



## trendyfool

Starting to get weird aches and pains from running, in my shins and right hip. I need to stop for a couple days. And I should probably start doing some strength exercises.


----------



## Kevin001

I know I need more sleep just hard to find the time.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Why the **** do I have to piss so often


Hope its not diabetes :serious:


----------



## Kevin001

Been so cold need to stay healthy, been feeling a little off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Hope its not diabetes :serious:


Is that a symptom?


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> Is that a symptom?


Yep had a coworker with similar stuff and got diagnosed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Yep had a coworker with similar stuff and got diagnosed.


Ok, thanks, I'll look into it


----------



## Kevin001

Woke up a little off and headache but hope I'm ok later.


----------



## Kevin001

Might try B5 for my skin.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Have you tried eating lots of vegetables and enough fruits and drinking water and cooling stuff?


Yeah might change my diet again though .


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> You shouldn't change your diet if you were on a good one bc it will affect you physiologically.


I'm fine .


----------



## Kevin001

Hair is so dry.


----------



## unemployment simulator

been in bed all night and a good part of the day in an effort to rid myself of this cold. really hoping its gone in the next few days, I need to get life back to normal after the holidays.


----------



## truant

My tinnitus is particularly musical today. It's like choruses of cicadas in perfect harmony. I almost don't mind it.


----------



## unemployment simulator

apologies if this is tmi.
it would be nice if for once I had a long spell of having normal bm's in my adult life. now I am getting constipation, had like 2 bm's in 6 days.... part of this might be my own fault for not having enough fibre lately, but my bowels seem to have a mind of their own and very often decide to do something unexpected even when I am consistently eating right. it's both perplexing and infuriating.


----------



## Noca

unemployment simulator said:


> apologies if this is tmi.
> it would be nice if for once I had a long spell of having normal bm's in my adult life. now I am getting constipation, had like 2 bm's in 6 days.... part of this might be my own fault for not having enough fibre lately, but my bowels seem to have a mind of their own and very often decide to do something unexpected even when I am consistently eating right. it's both perplexing and infuriating.


Miralax, start by adding just a little into a drink once a day, then adding a little bit more the next day until you go and have the perfect BM. Can take a few days to work. It's a lot better than using a stimulant laxative(where you are forced into pre defined dosages) and you won't feel like you are ****ting bricks.


----------



## Kevin001

Ears been getting red more often lately, hope I'm not fighting an infection.


----------



## unemployment simulator

lily said:


> you can try drinking water (filtered) if you only drink a little, it helps your bowel movement to slide through, I know someone who did this and it totally helped them. Happy new year!





Noca said:


> Miralax, start by adding just a little into a drink once a day, then adding a little bit more the next day until you go and have the perfect BM. Can take a few days to work. It's a lot better than using a stimulant laxative(where you are forced into pre defined dosages) and you won't feel like you are ****ting bricks.


thanks.

pooping a bit better now &#128169;. I usually drink a boat load of water or hot drinks and that usually does grease the cogs and get things moving but for whatever reason that wasn't working. I ended up drinking more caffeine and taking some colon care (psyllium husk) I had in the cupboard. things are getting backed up again though.

I checked out miralax. "polyethylene glycol" I think it's called movicol over here? i'll look into it, always good idea to have an army of weapons in the toilet cupboard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These fits of intense itching that spring up seemingly randomly & sporadically that the docs all say is nothing to worry about are so annoying


----------



## Blue Dino

These recurring bouts of mild throat and respiratory irritations. Not sure if they are from acid reflux and indigestion. Or allergens since I also been sneezing alot with runny nose and watery eyes whenever I wake up. But they seem to pop up a lot around this time of the year always. Around november to february. Maybe it's the cold air. Although my car also seems to be having odd smells too here and there from recurring oil leaks. I really hope it's not from that.


----------



## Noca

Canadian Brotha said:


> These fits of intense itching that spring up seemingly randomly & sporadically that the docs all say is nothing to worry about are so annoying


Sounds like Chronic Urticaria, or at least the beginning of it. I had intermittent itching and hives before it eventually became 24/7 back in late November 2016, and it never took a day off since. Cetirizine is a good place to start, you can get 200 x 10mg for about $20 at Costco, or find a reseller on Amazon or eBay. Even though the bottle says not to take more than 10mg a day, you can take up to 4 pills a day to get relief from itching. If you do take it daily and stop, you can get rebound itching/hives, so wean off it rather than stopping cold turkey.

Source: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3164658/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6613055/


----------



## hateliving

****ing sick of being sick.


----------



## Kevin001

Using apple cider vinegar to get rid of a mole.


----------



## Noca

hateliving said:


> ****ing sick of being sick.


Same here.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my sinuses hold up.


----------



## Blue Dino

Silent reflux is always fun. So much gurgling, grumbling, burping and belching. And the lower throat tightness. Been recurring often usually during this time of the year. Hope it subsides eventually.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what to do with my skin.


----------



## unemployment simulator

night sweats are starting to bother me a bit. I have been getting them for about 2 weeks now. at first it was just due to a fever and wearing more in bed to try to cope with that. but now i'm still getting them despite removing layers of clothing. will have to speak to the doc about this, thinking it could be that I am still getting withdrawl symtoms from the anti depressants? I know its like 6 months since I came off them but I am still getting issues every now and then like feeling suicidal or having a weird false smile on my face, I noticed these were things I got while taking those anti depressants. starting to wish I never took them...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My period started a few days ago. First time since early October. This irregularity has been ongoing for like a year or more. I used to have one once a month without fail for the longest time. Still not exactly sure as to why that changed. Only thing I can think of is my diet. I don't mind not having it once a month but also didnt mind having it once a month before since all I ever get is very mild cramps. Most of the time I can't even tell when I'm about to be on it. This time I could. The cramps were just a tiny bit more noticeable but barely enough to notice that much of a change. 

I dont think it's worth going to the doctor for. At least not anytime soon. I got a hospital bill to pay and four doctor's visits.


----------



## caelle

My right eyelid has been twitching for like a week now I don't know what's up with that. Stress maybe?


----------



## RedHouse

Episodic cluster headache is the ****** worst . Like an alarm clock every morning, an hour of a painful throbbing sensation in your skull. mostly for consecutive 4 days then they vanish for about 10 months. I am way over due for the next attack and am starting to feel some pressure building in my skull.


----------



## Kevin001

Hoping by getting more vitamins and minerals I won't get sick often....been trying to pump more vitamin C, zinc, elderberries, etc in me.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> haha! lol that sounds like a good idea but in my opinion it's better to get it from real fruits and veggies although I don't know if you need much zinc


Yeah trying to get more whole foods in me, zinc is ok .


----------



## Kevin001

Dentist appointment went ok, teeth were fine but paid for fluoride on teeth not sure that was smart or not.


----------



## caelle

My acne and oily skin are bothering me more than I'd like to admit. Not sure if my sudden horrible acne breakout is due to stress at work or what but my skin is awful. It was great for months then suddenly I have over 10 zits on my face which never happens. It's embarrassing and painful. Just wish it would go away already.


----------



## Musicfan

Have to fast for a blood test tomorrow but the doctor didn't give instructions. Will skip dinner and breakfast. Need to remember no coffee also.


----------



## aqwsderf

Musicfan said:


> Have to fast for a blood test tomorrow but the doctor didn't give instructions. Will skip dinner and breakfast. Need to remember no coffee also.


Drink water!


----------



## Musicfan

aqwsderf said:


> Drink water!


I will!


----------



## SunshineSam218

I hate the winter, I always end up getting sick and getting the cold. 

One good thing I gave up is smoking! *thumbs up*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe I should start taking something or eating some kind of probiotics to deal with my excessive gassiness


----------



## aqwsderf

Canadian Brotha said:


> Maybe I should start taking something or eating some kind of probiotics to deal with my excessive gassiness


Going gluten free or following a keto diet helps


----------



## Kevin001

I need to take better care of my health.


----------



## Kevin001

My lips are so dry, accutane ugh.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I've been breaking out. I've done as much online research as I know how. I talked to parents about it again! I told them, the next time I see my doctor I'm going to show Him. I'm hoping that I'll finally be able to see a dermatologist and get this issue figured out.


----------



## Musicfan

My doctor screwed my medications up and it's not my fault.

They set me up with a new doctor at his practice and during the appointment she asked if I needed any refills and I said no because I just had them filled. She was very cold and robotic. So later when I needed to refill them I called the pharmacy and followed the procedure, but the medication wasn't being refilled. When I called the pharmacy and talked to the pharmacist they said my doctor made a comment that my scripts were to not be refilled. Why?? 

I called the doctors office and got a call back and she said one renewal would be sent by her, and the other medicine I needed to call the pharmacy to have renewed. I misheard one thing she said over the phone and asked her to repeat what she said and man was she rude. Talking in a stern halting voice. But today I called the pharmacy and they said the one wasn't renewed so I have to call the doctor again and get this sorted out. I was never told I would be switched to a new doctor or that I would have to have new prescriptions set up. Feels like they are jerking me around and I am going to be irritated if they blame it on me at my appointment next week.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure why I always feel on the verge of getting really sick.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I thought these night sweats had gone, I guess not, just hope it's not every night again. I might start putting a change of nightwear next to my bed along with a towel close by.


----------



## Noca

Musicfan said:


> My doctor screwed my medications up and it's not my fault.
> 
> They set me up with a new doctor at his practice and during the appointment she asked if I needed any refills and I said no because I just had them filled. She was very cold and robotic. So later when I needed to refill them I called the pharmacy and followed the procedure, but the medication wasn't being refilled. When I called the pharmacy and talked to the pharmacist they said my doctor made a comment that my scripts were to not be refilled. Why??
> 
> I called the doctors office and got a call back and she said one renewal would be sent by her, and the other medicine I needed to call the pharmacy to have renewed. I misheard one thing she said over the phone and asked her to repeat what she said and man was she rude. Talking in a stern halting voice. But today I called the pharmacy and they said the one wasn't renewed so I have to call the doctor again and get this sorted out. I was never told I would be switched to a new doctor or that I would have to have new prescriptions set up. Feels like they are jerking me around and I am going to be irritated if they blame it on me at my appointment next week.


I hate trying to sort **** like that out over the phone.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Musicfan said:


> My doctor screwed my medications up and it's not my fault.
> 
> They set me up with a new doctor at his practice and during the appointment she asked if I needed any refills and I said no because I just had them filled. She was very cold and robotic. So later when I needed to refill them I called the pharmacy and followed the procedure, but the medication wasn't being refilled. When I called the pharmacy and talked to the pharmacist they said my doctor made a comment that my scripts were to not be refilled. Why??
> 
> I called the doctors office and got a call back and she said one renewal would be sent by her, and the other medicine I needed to call the pharmacy to have renewed. I misheard one thing she said over the phone and asked her to repeat what she said and man was she rude. Talking in a stern halting voice. But today I called the pharmacy and they said the one wasn't renewed so I have to call the doctor again and get this sorted out. I was never told I would be switched to a new doctor or that I would have to have new prescriptions set up. Feels like they are jerking me around and I am going to be irritated if they blame it on me at my appointment next week.


 Are you in any position to find a new doctor? I wouldn't put up with that crap unless I had to. OTOH, if you're gonna be forced to keep the same doctor, you could throw her rudeness back at her and see how she likes it. Tell her to take the money she gets from your appointments and buy an upgraded personality (preferably one that can emulate empathy).


----------



## Musicfan

Noca said:


> I hate trying to sort **** like that out over the phone.


Seems like a psychiatrist office would be more understanding to people having issues talking on the phone but she seemed to think I was being rude or something even though I have trouble thinking and talking on the spot.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Are you in any position to find a new doctor? I wouldn't put up with that crap unless I had to. OTOH, if you're gonna be forced to keep the same doctor, you could throw her rudeness back at her and see how she likes it. Tell her to take the money she gets from your appointments and buy an upgraded personality (preferably one that can emulate empathy).


I did look at a few doctors, just that it would be about 2 months to get an initial appointment and the doctor I see only gives one month of my medications. So if this next appointment goes bad I might run out of my meds before seeing a new doctor. But I won't put up with them if they refuse to take responsibility and this happens again. I wasn't told why I was sent to this other doctor at his practice. Also wasn't told I would have prescriptions with a different doctor.

I finally got my medications the other day and one bottle had a script from my old doctor and the other had a script from the new one. She had requested blood tests and there was bad news I found in the results so we also have to discuss that. But yeah if she is rude again I might tell her that she needs to buy a different personality :lol


----------



## Noca

I don't know what my next step should be, Trimeprazine or LDA. I wish I didn't have to be the one to direct my own care.


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling sick.


----------



## Noca

I'd like my body to be recalled for manufacturing defects. lol


----------



## Kevin001

Tooth pain towards the back of mouth hopefully its nothing, dentist didn't say anything a few weeks ago so.


----------



## Musicfan

Saw the doctor today. Thankfully it wasn't the irritated woman, who I learned is a nurse practitioner. But I didn't talk much about the medication mess up because I was so anxious. Just told him that I had trouble refilling my medications and he said okay, and said he would send the renewal to my pharmacist when they need to be refilled. Also he didn't seem to think my blood test was too bad. My cholesterol and liver levels are elevated but he thinks that would improve if I lost weight because I have gained quite a few pounds over the year.


----------



## Kevin001

Throat a little scratchy ugh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just took a big dump and weighed myself before and after. I lost two pounds after. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Not feeling well need more vitamin C.


----------



## Kevin001

Not feeling well this morning ugh, hopefully its nothing.


----------



## nubly

For the past 2-3 years I've been having shortness of breath that the ER couldn't figure out what it was. Finally went to the doctor and he thinks it's allergies and gave me in inhaler for when I can't breath. Holy **** that stuff works wonders.


----------



## Chevy396

nubly said:


> For the past 2-3 years I've been having shortness of breath that the ER couldn't figure out what it was. Finally went to the doctor and he thinks it's allergies and gave me in inhaler for when I can't breath. Holy **** that stuff works wonders.


Are you out of shape physically more in the past couple of years? I only ask cause it happened to me. As soon as I started doing more cardio exercise it got better.

Those inhalers are a stimulant so it is going to work for shortness of breath whether it's allergies or just weak lungs.

It's not going to improve it though unless you keep taking it, obviously. Or if you start exercising your lungs more, I bet you see improvement over time.


----------



## nubly

Chevy396 said:


> Are you out of shape physically more in the past couple of years? I only ask cause it happened to me. As soon as I started doing more cardio exercise it got better.
> 
> Those inhalers are a stimulant so it is going to work for shortness of breath whether it's allergies or just weak lungs.
> 
> It's not going to improve it though unless you keep taking it, obviously. Or if you start exercising your lungs more, I bet you see improvement over time.


It has but the doc thinks it may be the cats because I get it worse after I vacuum or clean the litter boxes.


----------



## Kevin001

Ears have been so red lately.


----------



## nubly

Blood work came back. "Significant allergies to cats and dogs." And we have 4 cats. Oh well, as long as I can get an inhaler I'll be fine.


----------



## Kevin001

Headache ugh


----------



## LorraineAnnD

hello


----------



## LorraineAnnD

Knock Knock


----------



## blue2

Who's there ?


----------



## Cletis

I've developed a cold. First one in 3 years.


----------



## Cletis

My Cold is raging now. Blah. It's miserable.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to boost my immune system


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure whats going on with my health.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> Need to boost my immune system


Me too, I recently bought this from the drug store:

https://www.amazon.com/Emergen-C-Raspberry-Supplement-Antioxidants-Electrolytes/dp/B010FB09H2


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Me too, I recently bought this from the drug store:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Emergen-C-Raspberry-Supplement-Antioxidants-Electrolytes/dp/B010FB09H2


Haha I take the regular flavor every day or every other day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m getting sick because I’m an idiot


----------



## Kevin001

Hope whatever this is goes away soon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Hope whatever this is goes away soon.


Me too


----------



## Cletis

My cold is letting up now.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> Haha I take the regular flavor every day or every other day.


Do you find it's helping to build up your immune system?


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Do you find it's helping to build up your immune system?


I think so, I know more vitamin c is better overall :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ironic I ran out of herb the week that I’m sick as a dog, really could have used some during this suffering


----------



## Kevin001

So can't afford for my acne to return.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I thought for sure my eye would turn red again 3 days ago. Either way, still going to that appointment next week. It could flare up again. I hope it doesn't. I will be counting the days.


----------



## Musicfan

I started a new prescription for treating alcohol addiction and the side effects are awful. The reviews said mental fog, dizziness, nausea and generally feeling uncomfortable. Someone said they wanted to curl up and die and that's practically how I felt after taking one whole pill yesterday. But my cravings for drinking are pretty much gone so we'll see if the effects go away. Otherwise I fear I'll drink myself to death.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Musicfan said:


> I started a new prescription for treating alcohol addiction and the side effects are awful. The reviews said mental fog, dizziness, nausea and generally feeling uncomfortable. Someone said they wanted to curl up and die and that's practically how I felt after taking one whole pill yesterday. But my cravings for drinking are pretty much gone so we'll see if the effects go away. Otherwise I fear I'll drink myself to death.


That sounds frightening. Hope they help you.


----------



## blue2

I probably need some of those anti alcohol pills if I'm honest, being sober is so gay.


----------



## Musicfan

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That sounds frightening. Hope they help you.


Thanks, I took half a pill today and its still terrible but I don't feel the urge to drink so I hope it gets better with the effects. It's also supposed to help curb overeating which I have a problem with and it is suppressing my appetite so maybe I'll lose some weight which is needed.


----------



## Musicfan

blue2 said:


> I probably need some of those anti alcohol pills if I'm honest, being sober is so gay.


That means no more tasty beers, have to party everyday with just water now. :drunk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Musicfan said:


> Thanks, I took half a pill today and its still terrible but I don't feel the urge to drink so I hope it gets better with the effects. It's also supposed to help curb overeating which I have a problem with and it is suppressing my appetite so maybe I'll lose some weight which is needed.


Well, that's good that you don't have the urge. Maybe it's helping. 

I never liked alcohol cause it always made me depressed. :S So I never drink.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My mom finds it so strange that I don’t take anything when I catch a cold/flu but as far as I’m concerned unless it’s extreme and prolonged my body knows what to do to fight it off, it’s uncomfortable but the only real reason I see to tale stuff that only masks symptoms is to sleep if I truly couldn’t. I still prefer some spiked tea & lots of rest


----------



## blue2

Musicfan said:


> That means no more tasty beers, have to party everyday with just water now.


Or liquor's.... I've been using it as a crutch for 10 years plus, could I function without ? Is what I've been asking myself.


----------



## blue2

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I never liked alcohol cause it always made me depressed. :S So I never drink.


It always made me feel much better initially but the after effects, hangover period can be anxiety & depression multiplied by 10, it becomes a vicious cycle of chasing the high, but lately I'm finding the after effects are starting to outweigh the initial benefits, time for a cold turkey break.


----------



## nekomaru

Gaaaah my throat hurts. Now is no time for asians to be catching colds. I can already hear them corona jokes coming my way...!


----------



## Musicfan

blue2 said:


> Or liquor's.... I've been using it as a crutch for 10 years plus, could I function without ? Is what I've been asking myself.





blue2 said:


> It always made me feel much better initially but the after effects, hangover period can be anxiety & depression multiplied by 10, it becomes a vicious cycle of chasing the high, but lately I'm finding the after effects are starting to outweigh the initial benefits, time for a cold turkey break.


Yeah I drank a lot of whiskey in the past, it's definitely a crutch but it added a sparkle to the day. The worst part is when you get a buzz and need to keep drinking cause it makes you anxious when it wears off. You should consider getting a blood test, mine just came back with elevated liver levels so it's better to quit before it's too late. My problem is that alcohol is everywhere and everyone seems to drink so it's a hobby that's difficult to avoid.


----------



## Musicfan

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Well, that's good that you don't have the urge. Maybe it's helping.
> 
> I never liked alcohol cause it always made me depressed. :S So I never drink.


That's a good thing that you can't drink, unfortunately for some of us it makes life more fun so it's easy to get hooked. It takes your worries away and makes you better in social situations. It's easy to abuse, like benzo drugs that take anxiety away. I didn't expect this med to have such a strong reaction though, it's about as bad as the flu for a few hours then it goes away and then urge to drink or eat is gone.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@Musicfan

Alcohol is a sore subject for me I guess cause my dad is one and that's partly why it didnt help me. But you should feel good about yourself taking a big step like that. :laugh:

I just hate it when some people irl get offended when I tell them I dont drink. I mean, I'm not gonna lie to them about something like that because if I dont like it I'll tell them the truth about it whether they like it or not. It's not like Im telling them they're annoying or dumb so I dont get why they act like I said something bad when I tell them this. I prefer being sober anyways. I dont want to live in drinking or drugs. I prefer without it.

That sucks though. Really hope it helps. :/ It sounds like nasty side effects. It will be worth it in the end. As long as you dont keep having those side effects.

@blue2

Yea, I hear hangovers suck. Never had one but I never drank enough to get one. lol That sounds horrible. That's how it felt for me. Then I heard about a kid that got killed from someone driving under the influence and it felt similar to a bad trip for me. Yea, I have a low tolerance. Not sure why but I'm glad.


----------



## Musicfan

@PurplePeopleEater
Thanks for being supportive and I'm sorry that alcohol has caused trouble with your dad and people judging you. I remember you saying that your dad drank so I can imagine that it would bring back bad memories.


----------



## The Linux Guy

@PurplePeopleEater
 I never understood why people who drink think it's something to flaunt. Some people like to drink and some people don't. I don't understand why people think they need to pressure others into doing something that they don't like doing. I don't understand why people think that alcohol improves the quality of life. At best it might make you feel better for a short while. Soon as you come off of it, your same issues are waiting for you. And depending on what you did while you were drunk, you find out that now you got even more issues. I choose not to drink. Only good exception I can think of... A little wine before you go to bed, has been proven to help people sleep.


----------



## Fun Spirit

How do you gain more weight when you can't afford the good foods? Or eat protein? I don't think I am going to gain more weight unless I binge eat. If I do that I'll be adding more fat in my stomach area. Skinny fat for life.:rofl :teeth


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> I never understood why people who drink think it's something to flaunt. Some people like to drink and some people don't. I don't understand why people think they need to pressure others into doing something that they don't like doing. I don't understand why people think that alcohol improves the quality of life. At best it might make you feel better for a short while. Soon as you come off of it, your same issues are waiting for you. And depending on what you did while you were drunk, you find out that now you got even more issues. I choose not to drink. Only good exception I can think of... A little wine before you go to bed, has been proven to help people sleep.


True. Some people just dont want to understand that others don't like to drink like it's taboo. I never really cared for drinking or even had an urge to want to before I was old enough to drink. When life hit me hard, I guess I still never had that urge. The hangovers dont sound fun at all either. That's why I. never wanted to drink cause of the consequences of it and the possibility for addiction. :S The times I did drink weren't fun. it was like having a bad trip. It just made everything worse.

@Musicfan Yea, it probably. would increase my chances of becoming addicted. I didnt like how it made my dad so I stayed away from it. And you're welcome.


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> True. Some people just dont want to understand that others don't like to drink like it's taboo. I never really cared for drinking or even had an urge to want to before I was old enough to drink. When life hit me hard, I guess I still never had that urge. The hangovers dont sound fun at all either. That's why I. never wanted to drink cause of the consequences of it and the possibility for addiction. :S The times I did drink weren't fun. it was like having a bad trip. It just made everything worse.
> 
> @*Musicfan* Yea, it probably. would increase my chances of becoming addicted. I didnt like how it made my dad so I stayed away from it. And you're welcome.


Some people are predisposed to becoming an alcoholic. Before you try drinking you don't know if your that kind of person or not. If you find out that that you are, it's too late. I believe that everyone has the right to choose what they want to do with their lives. But I wish that society would stop pushing things on us that has been proven to cause many problems. I think Alcohol should be taken out of Grocery Stores and Filling Stations. I'm fine with it being sold in a specialty stores. That way it's available and yet it's not put in your face all the time.


----------



## Skeletra

Woke up with 34,5 c “fever” (94,1 f). Wtf. Slept under the covers and with normal room temperatures. I should not be so cold. Feel like I’m burning up.


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> Woke up with 34,5 c "fever" (94,1 f). Wtf. Slept under the covers and with normal room temperatures. I should not be so cold. Feel like I'm burning up.


Thats too low to be a fever, seems like you might be dealing with hypothermia which is serious.


----------



## firestar

Sunshine Lady said:


> How do you gain more weight when you can't afford the good foods? Or eat protein? I don't think I am going to gain more weight unless I binge eat. If I do that I'll be adding more fat in my stomach area. Skinny fat for life.:rofl :teeth
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you weight lift at all? Even without going to a gym? (I don't, BTW - I do everything at home).


----------



## Fun Spirit

firestar said:


> Can you weight lift at all? Even without going to a gym? (I don't, BTW - I do everything at home).


I need to borrow someone's weights. I really should ask them.

Cool. I like working out at home too. Just that I'm not consistent.:teeth


----------



## firestar

Sunshine Lady said:


> I need to borrow someone's weights. I really should ask them.
> 
> Cool. I like working out at home too. Just that I'm not consistent.:teeth


There are bodyweight programs, too. I did this one for a while: http://www.startbodyweight.com/p/start-bodyweight-basic-routine.html

I don't like it, either, but I've had some success with it and I don't want to go back to carrying all my weight in my stomach. I overeat when I'm stressed, and at least this way my pants still fit


----------



## Fun Spirit

Cool. That look like a lot.




Glad you had some success. I will give it a try.


----------



## Kevin001

Really not liking how my teeth are looking, I mean they're ok but bottom row is not that straight meh.


----------



## Kevin001

Ears still red as of late, poor circulation?


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling kinda off, a little stuffy hopefully its nothing.


----------



## Kevin001

Every since I've gotten off accutane I've issues with my ears being red.


----------



## Velorrei

Sometimes you are not meant to enjoy food. It is neither comfort nor a solution.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I sometimes fear of having high blood pressure. The sad thing about it is that no one would truly know the cause.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The more I hear people recount having Covid-19 the more I think I had it a couple weeks back...that bout of illness certainly felt different to past experiences in a few ways. I wonder if down the line they can test me to see if that was the case, no point now when I’m currently fine & others need them urgently


----------



## nubly

I think I'm finally starting to shake off this cold. It's been a week now. Caught it from my fiancee who had it for less than 3 days.


----------



## mt moyt

lost some weight lately, dont know how but i have managed to stop my night eating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling kinda off hopefully its nothing.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Feeling kinda off hopefully its nothing.


What symptoms do you have? They say over here if you have covid-19 symptoms or flu-like symptoms/not feeling well to stay home and we're undergoing lockdown and that it's important to follow these rules and to stay home unless it's essential to go out until it's not necessary to do so anymore, until they flatten the curve. Hopefully it's just a cold or flu for you though. They also say that they know it's hard to this but it's important to do this right now. *hugs*


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> What symptoms do you have? They say over here if you have covid-19 symptoms or flu-like symptoms/not feeling well to stay home and we're undergoing lockdown and that it's important to follow these rules and to stay home unless it's essential to go out until it's not necessary to do so anymore, until they flatten the curve. Hopefully it's just a cold or flu for you though. They also say that they know it's hard to this but it's important to do this right now. *hugs*


I'm doing ok .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really hope my benefits last at least the rest of this month


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my acne stays in line, need to drink more water though for sure.


----------



## hateliving

my head is gonna explode.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Probably have to sacrifice the herb in my budget soon, unfortunate


----------



## komorikun

https://www.wikihow.com/Dispose-of-Tampons


----------



## Kevin001

Stomach killing me


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> you probably already know this but in case you don't, have you tried probiotics? it helps give you friendly bacteria if that's the root of your problem


Thanks


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> https://www.wikihow.com/Dispose-of-Tampons





> What if I accidentally used the same tampon twice?


Wut.


----------



## Kevin001

Praying my acne doesn't return or at least for awhile, can't deal or afford that issue right now.


----------



## komorikun

I tried to order new glasses from Zenni. These glasses will be just for at home use so I decided to just get the free lenses rather the expensive thinned out lenses. Well the site told me this. So I fiddled around with other prescriptions and it is because it is over -8.0. That's the limit.










*My prescription:
*









*So anyways. Decided to just pay for the thinner lenses (the 1.67 high index) since I'd have to pay $9 anyways. No $9 if you get the thinner lenses. Frames are $7.*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

Your text went blue. :lol


----------



## cafune

komorikun said:


> https://www.wikihow.com/Dispose-of-Tampons


menstrual cups are where it's at (environmental consequences usually few want to hear about and some thoughtful feminist concerns)


----------



## komorikun

cafune said:


> menstrual cups are where it's at (environmental consequences usually few want to hear about and some thoughtful feminist concerns)


I use OB tampons. So no applicator.


----------



## blue2

Non thinned down - 8 lenses must be massive, I'm around - 4 & got non thinned ones once & they were pretty thick.


----------



## komorikun

My current metal frame ones that are 7.0/7.75. Left/Right. Not thinned out. 1.57 mid-index.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wow. Those are pretty damn thick! I have no idea what my prescription is or whether I paid extra for the ones I ordered from them but they were nowhere near that thick. Which (incidentally) the ones I bought from them were wrong because I entered one wrong number in one eye and instantly knew something was wrong when I put them on. Very blurry in the one eye and perfect in the other. 

I was pissed!

Oh. Best part? I lost my prescription right after I received them (because I had to check and see if it was right) so I couldn't order another pair with the right values when I went to find it later.


----------



## Kevin001

Man I've been feeling "off" for like 2 months every since I got off accutane. Red ears and stuffy. Idk maybe my blood pressure has been up?


----------



## Kevin001

I need to see what exactly I'm allergic to.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not sure why my knee is sore/swollen but hopefully icing sorts it


----------



## Skeletra

Seems like I might have to stick to liquid food today  (diverticulosis)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> Not sure why my knee is sore/swollen but hopefully icing sorts it


Still just as sore today, herb can't arrive soon enough


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve started using mouthwash daily because I can’t ever remember to buy floss & I’m a bit concerned about gingivitis, apparently ones gums can be quite the indicator of overall health, plus I haven’t seen a dentist in probably a decade


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think someone should make a medication for men, something that shuts down his sex drive so that He can move on in life without sexual desire. That way if He realizes that He will never be able to marry, He won't haft to carry the burden.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I_Exist said:


> I think someone should make a medication for men, something that shuts down his sex drive so that He can move on in life without sexual desire. That way if He realizes that He will never be able to marry, He won't haft to carry the burden.


 Nobody has to invent that because it already exists. It's called age. Simplest thing ever. Just wait. You're already doing everything right if you want to lose your sex drive. :lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

WillYouStopDave said:


> Nobody has to invent that because it already exists. It's called age. Simplest thing ever. Just wait. You're already doing everything right if you want to lose your sex drive. :lol


I was in my early 20's seeing my first Psychiatrist. He decided to prescribe me some pills for OCD. He waned me that they might reduce my sex drive. I looked him straight in the eye, and said "Good, I don't have have anyone to share it with anyways". He just sit there and stared at me. :b


----------



## Kevin001

Small lump on leg/shin not sure what is going on.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> it could be from the medication you're on. how is your diet? you can buy curry and turmeric cooking herbs which are anti-tumor/anti-cancer to put on your food or in your drink, All the best


Not on meds and thanks . I'll monitor it.


----------



## hateliving

health is getting worse. fun.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I haven't been sleeping right. My back has been bothering me.


----------



## Kevin001

Not feeling well, not sure whats up.


----------



## komorikun

Remind me not clip my toenails before bed. Ugh. Clipped them at 1am. Somehow I made myself bleed (middle toe on left foot) and the bleeding wouldn't stop. Put pressure on it for like a half and hour but would just continue bleeding and bleeding. Even saw a little blood drop on the bathroom floor when I hobbled over to the closet to get a bandaid. Just gave me the heebie jeebies. Doesn't help that I'm on rag now too. I wanted to get to sleep but didn't want to leave a big blood stain on my sheets/blankets. So I cut apart a menstrual pad and taped around the toe. First layer tissue paper, then pad, then a bandaid, and some other tape for good measure. Ick.

Tired of looking at blood. Why is my period heavy too? Yuck yuck yuck.


----------



## blue2

Cutting back on the hooch, was starting to melt my brain I think, anxiety & paranoia going through the roof, 4th day completely sober in a month 🙂


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My knee has been on some level of perma-sore since I exercised & rode my bike that day, I need to make some ice to chill it.

Also, I hope my health benefits will still work to cover my new glasses.

Maybe I should start taking one of those digestion aids like Align


----------



## Kevin001

The last 3 times I've been in the sun I've broken out in hives not sure if the accutane or what....been off the meds for 2 months though. I do know it causes sensitive skin idk.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

I got a blood test and my iron level is alarming low! I'm at the risk of being anemic.

I'm actually surprised I don't feel more tired. No wonder why I'm always pale.

I really need to increase my iron rich foods intake and I have to take supplements. 

Also I have low vitamin D levels.


----------



## Velorrei

Discipline won't guarantee success, but lack of discipline will guarantee failure.


----------



## Lohikaarme

"Organic" Bar soap I used on my face broke me out. I never learn <.<


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m hoping easy exercise & stretching will ease my knee woes, otherwise will have to figure out doc appointment


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These glasses are gonna be hard to keep clean/scratch free but at least my eyes are starting to adjust to them


----------



## Kevin001

My skin is still sensitive even with strong sunscreen. Wow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hopefully next week can see doc, find out if my knee needs surgery or more or less...then plan accordingly


----------



## mt moyt

something is wrong with my shoulders. ever since i lugged my laptop to work for a year at that startup, its been aching.

after that, just a light bag would hurt a lot, and now it hurts for no reason. feels like my arms are too heavy and pulling my shoulders down

also crack my back non stop. i get a crazy image sometimes of ripping my spine out and just stretching it with both hands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling off and ears are red.


----------



## MyViewsMatter

I heard the news say there could be a serious mental health crisis as a result from this coronavirus. People are locked inside their house. But it would be great if more people go outside to get some sunlight, some natural vitamin D. I heard somewhere that sunlight helps a sick person recover faster. They would put hospital beds with sick patients outside in the sunlight.


----------



## Kevin001

Got this little purple spot on my leg not sure what it is doesn't hurt though :stu.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My period started a few days ago. I never get anything more than minor cramps but I'm wondering if it would be worth it to go to my gynecologist to see about it. I'm really supposed to have one every month but I dont think it matters that much.


----------



## Rickets

Have a spot on my left cheekbone grow in the last 2 months. Either a mole or Keratosis. Must be getting old. 

Gonna go get it lasered/frozen off when I can.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure whats going on with my skin, I burn so easily and swell up in the sun.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure whats going on with my skin, I burn so easily and swell up in the sun.


Isn't it the accutane?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Isn't it the accutane?


Finished it in February, so I should be getting better you'd think.


----------



## Psychoelle

Today sucks! Was in the shower at 2am because I couldnt sleep thanks to a horrendous migraine attack. Dealing with Postdrome isnt much better, having no energy and feeling sick. Hardly any appetite, a spike in anxiety and my body cant seem to sleep it off.

Passed the worst of it but I feel like I wasted a day in bed -_- 

I may have also dealt with a bit of a alcohol hangover at the same time ><


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder how long till bloodwork comes through


----------



## Kevin001

Been off accutane for almost 5 months, my skin is starting to take sunlight better but also seeing some acne pop up nothing major.....hope it stays like that.


----------



## hateliving

Digestion is very bad. Idk how much more i can take


----------



## Kevin001

My stomach has been crazy weak might be too much vitamin c.


----------



## komorikun

22 days!? Really? Why is my period so early? Ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Apple cider vinegar not rubbing alcohol.


----------



## either/or

Why is my pulse only 55 bpm? Not sure if that's really good or really bad. I don't feel like fainting or anything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I quit smoking in ~2007 and haven't even been near anyone who was smoking ever since I am still coughing up gobs of phlegm that tastes like an ashtray to this day.


----------



## AffinityWing

My stomach flares are back. I started cooking for myself recently but have been using different strong seasonings in my food, so I thought it could be because I started slacking on my diet again. However, when I drink water the pain seems to subside so I wonder if it may not be because of dehydration. I've also felt a mild pain in my throat all day, like a sort of parched feeling. I always forgot to drink enough water so I should work on reminding myself more. :?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ****ing hate going for appointments, it’s always so awkward, but at least it’s done now. All I need is an MRI scan form now


----------



## blue2

The only way I go to a doctor is if someone drags me in by the feet, cause I can't get up, why am I so stubborn :no


----------



## Kevin001

Still getting a little acne here and there.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Googling sleep apnea and such has got me wondering if I snore or not. I have no way of knowing since I live alone. In the distant past I've had mixed reports from different people.
> 
> Maybe I'll turn on my audio recorder tonight (bought it a long time ago for college) before I fall asleep. Recharging the batteries now.


Well, more than a year later I finally got around to recording my sleep. Only was able to record 2 hours of it since the battery died. If I am snoring it is very quiet. I'll try again tonight. Want to figure out why I'm tired all the time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

You should try to make a makeshift boom to hold it right over your head as you sleep. If you catch yourself snoring you'll have to post a link. You know that, right? Someone here is probably creating a library of Komorikun sounds. "Broken refrigerator" "Noisy neighbors" "Komorikun snoring" :lol

Anyway, I have a cheapo webcam that I mounted high on my bedroom wall and left it going while I slept. The resulting footage was (predictably) boring and I decided I didn't like the way I looked asleep and deleted it quickly. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my acne doesn't come back in a huge wave. I'm grateful I'm doing this well since being off accutane since February.


----------



## tehuti88

Felt weird last night, and been feeling vaguely cruddy all day today. Really hope I'm not coming down with something, even a UTI, because the symptoms are fever, sweats, chills, flulike malaise, fatigue, muscle/headaches, loss of appetite, and nausea...sound familiar? :sigh

It's sweltering here but I have yet to get the telltale drenching sweats or clattering chills I tend to get. (I no longer have teeth to clatter...hm.) Keep checking my temp, it's a degree higher than usual for me but that's still within the normal range. Plus it keeps going up-down-up-down, so... The annoying thing is, based on repeated past history, I seem to come down with fever only AFTER ending up hospitalized or in a doctor's office with a diagnosis. :roll

If I do get another UTI I'm not even sure that they'd do anything for me or how. I do have home tests, but they've been sitting in there for quite a while, and I'm not sure how accurate they are. Plus I'd still need my urine tested by a doctor in order to be prescribed an antibiotic, and that entails going to the hospital. Would they really let me in there if I have a fever?

I drank a nutrition drink and will try to keep myself hydrated but it's so difficult when I feel ill, my instinct is to just stop eating and drinking entirely, and then I only get worse.

I'd rather it be a UTI than the alternative, though, I guess. It's just frustrating because I always wash my hands thoroughly and I have to reuse catheters but I wash those too. I try so hard to be careful but it doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Docs office rang, can find out results of xray, ultrasound, & bloodwork, as well as my blood type, & get another script for Ventolin with refills tomorrow before work


----------



## Kevin001

Scalp was bleeding ugh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Patella has a small crack & is pinching a ligament causing swelling...gotta wait on MRI & ortho to confirm anything else


----------



## TinyFlutter

I’ve been having dizzy spells lately, even after coming back home from the heat and cooling down and staying hydrated.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Canadian Brotha said:


> Patella has a small crack & is pinching a ligament causing swelling...gotta wait on MRI & ortho to confirm anything else


Does that require surgery? Hope your knee will be alright.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TinyFlutter said:


> Does that require surgery? Hope your knee will be alright.


I won't know if surgery is an option until I get the MRI & see an ortho first


----------



## Kevin001

I'll wait till the end of the month but looks like I might have to get back on accutane. So might have to see derm again.


----------



## komorikun

Rosacea flare up on tip of my nose. Worst spot ever to have a flare up. I hope it's just acne but it's kind of suspicious looking. Hope it's not the start of rhinophyma. That would be a nightmare. My dad has that- his nose is super red and a bit deformed. Skin is all thick and weird looking. Occasionally it bleeds too. Anyways, I'm washing my face and applying the metro gel twice a day now instead of once. Not going to exfoliate the facial skin for a while. Might have been overdoing that. Going to take some old antibiotics I got somewhere a long time ago. Only have 7 pills, so only one a day. 500 mg- tetracycline.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Rosacea flare up on tip of my nose. Worst spot ever to have a flare up. I hope it's just acne but it's kind of suspicious looking. Hope it's not the start of rhinophyma. My dad has that- his nose is super red and a bit deformed. Skin is all thick and weird looking. Occasionally it bleeds too. Anyways, I'm washing my face and applying the metro gel twice a day now instead of once. Not going to exfoliate the facial skin for a while. Might have been overdoing that. Going to take some old antibiotics I got somewhere a long time ago. Only have 7 pills, so only one a day. 500 mg- tetracycline.


If you have been wearing one of those masks that fits snug on your face, it might be irritation from the mask rubbing the tip of your nose. Whenever I go out and come back the tip of my nose is always red and irritated looking for an hour or so.


----------



## komorikun

It's not just red. It looks like multiple zits all right near each other and the tip of the nose is kind of swollen looking. Inflamed. Rest of the face is relatively normal. Just that one spot.


----------



## Blue Dino

Recurring eczema on my right ring and middle finger only. Suspecting it might be the soap, mousse, dish soap or from eating peanuts. Still doing trial and error to figure out the source.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Kevin001

Hope my acne is fine tomorrow.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Hope my acne is fine tomorrow.


I know you told me before. But I don't remember. What medication did your doctor put you on for that?


----------



## Kevin001

The Linux Guy said:


> I know you told me before. But I don't remember. What medication did your doctor put you on for that?


Accutane, it saved my life honestly. Worked really well. The 1st time the acne came back after 3 months of being off it though. Now after my 2nd rd its been almost 6 months and I just want to make sure I'm good been seeing little acne here and there but nothing too bad. Its worth it either way though. I used to cry myself to sleep because my acne was so painful. Without a doubt I recommend it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Accutane, it saved my life honestly. Worked really well. The 1st time the acne came back after 3 months of being off it though. Now after my 2nd rd its been almost 6 months and I just want to make sure I'm good been seeing little acne here and there but nothing too bad. Its worth it either way though. I used to cry myself to sleep because my acne was so painful. Without a doubt I recommend it.


That's not what my doctor gave me. He's not sure that I have acne. He called it "acne like".


----------



## Kevin001

The Linux Guy said:


> That's not what my doctor gave me. He's not sure that I have acne. He called it "acne like".


Oh ok but yeah I pretty much asked for this drug, I tried everything else. I was tired of suffering. Suppose to be the last option for people, its pretty potent.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Oh ok but yeah I pretty much asked for this drug, I tried everything else. I was tired of suffering. Suppose to be the last option for people, its pretty potent.


Did you ever try: Minocycline?


----------



## Kevin001

The Linux Guy said:


> Did you ever try: Minocycline?


I think so not quite sure but sounds familiar.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> I think so not quite sure but sounds familiar.


It did improve my problem. I saw the doctor and He agreed, so He kept me on it. However this week my problem has gotten worse again. It's really hard to deal with because I'm on a bunch of pills! I got to use a big pill box just to keep track of them all.


----------



## mt moyt

some days i can not eat anything the whole day except for a small dinner and fruit at night. i do drink sugary drinks each meal time, like coffee and iced tea.


----------



## Skeletra

mt moyt said:


> some days i can not eat anything the whole day except for a small dinner and fruit at night. i do drink sugary drinks each meal time, like coffee and iced tea.


 That sounds really bad. Can I ask if you get constipated a lot, or struggle with nausea?

I fell down the basement stairs 2 days ago, and can't decide whether or not I should have a doctor look at my toes. The middle one stopped hurting most of the time, but hurts like a mf when i apply weight or pressure to it. I don't want to bother my doctor with some minor bs..


----------



## mt moyt

Skeletra said:


> That sounds really bad. Can I ask if you get constipated a lot, or struggle with nausea?
> 
> I fell down the basement stairs 2 days ago, and can't decide whether or not I should have a doctor look at my toes. The middle one stopped hurting most of the time, but hurts like a mf when i apply weight or pressure to it. I don't want to bother my doctor with some minor bs..


i didnt mean it in a bad way, just surprising because i tend to overeat at night sometimes.

No harm in seeing the doctor, i'm sure they get visits from people for less just looking to take a day off work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeletra

mt moyt said:


> i didnt mean it in a bad way, just surprising because i tend to overeat at night sometimes.
> 
> No harm in seeing the doctor, i'm sure they get visits from people for less just looking to take a day off work.


 Overeating at night could probably be a reason for this though. If it starts to bother you (even a bit), you should get it checked out. My boyfriend will sometimes go like 20 hours without eating, and when he does, he gets stomach pains, which in turn makes him avoid food...

My doctor has told me to eat roughly every 4 hours to not overload my system, but then again I have a flawed intestine (diverticulosis). Do I do that? Nope.. I should though. I did for a while and actually felt better overall.. (not saying that it's what's best for everyone)


----------



## James10145

*.*

gyms back open soon ready to destroy my body


----------



## Deaf Mute

How long do I have left until I disintegrate and break my bones c:


----------



## Velorrei

Maybe it's a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope this isn't a strained neck again.


----------



## Vladimere

Every rib I have has been broken at least once. Some never healed together and some are separated. Now I'm getting lung problems and I'm always hurting. I hope it stops.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Have to get inhaler & book appointment


----------



## Kevin001

I've got to work on that mole by my ear.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Here we go Dr. Ortho


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Wonder if I should bother exercising while losing weight. Will it help retain muscle mass, at least? What little of it there is.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Probably stupid of me, but I wonder if losing weight (I'm about 30-40kg overweight) will change my face in any noticeable way.


----------



## tehuti88

Think I'm coming down with a UTI, damn stupid timing. :x I have some UTI tests I've never tried yet, I'll probably mess it up (bought them last year) but it's a weekend plus the middle of a ****ing PANDEMIC so I doubt we'll get in touch with a doctor or PA any time soon. I really don't need this turning into another kidney infection and being stuck in a hospital right now! Plus I have another dentist visit Tuesday, I think, and I really doubt they'll want me in there with flulike symptoms, even IF I can prove by then it's just a UTI! School will be starting soon, I'm pretty sure it's going to be in person, so cases are almost surely going to start rising because people are selfish idiots who didn't learn a damn thing from Georgia.

At this rate I'm never going to get teeth to chew with. :sigh Stupid ****ing urinary system. I always wash my hands and the catheter and everything.


----------



## tehuti88

Well...the test was negative/inconclusive for nitrite, but very clearly positive for leukocytes. They suggest to take a second test later in that case just to be sure but why bother, this was my second urination of the day so bacteria was likely even higher in the morning.

This sucks. :sigh Have to wait until tomorrow to try to call the doctor and who knows how long that'll take. I've already had back pain, which worries me. Plus I have no idea what to do about the dentist.

How do other people deal with time-sensitive medical issues on the weekend?? Around here unless it's an emergency you're basically stuck with something until Monday (at least).


----------



## tehuti88

They were going to schedule me to get in on THURSDAY! :cry My mother called them back and mentioned how I ended up in the hospital following a previous UTI and they got me in yesterday instead, thank goodness. Five days seems to be my limit for these infections and I was already on day 4.

I told the woman taking temperatures at the entrance that I might have a fever. It was like 96.5. :? Started to notice subtle signs of change. Far fewer chairs in the waiting rooms, spaced out; no magazines; drinking fountains "out of service"; limit of four per elevator; hand sanitizer stations; almost missed the six-foot markers on the floor. Barely anyone using gloves, though everyone was in a mask. (There weren't many people there.) Was squicked out having to use their bathroom to give a sample but it had to be done. I told the doctor that at home I'd tested inconclusive for nitrite but positive for leukocytes. Literally right then the lab results arrived and she said, "Well, you're positive for everything, now." :serious:

She prescribed me an antibiotic, then amended it to include a refill in case I get sick on a weekend again, which was really nice and a weight off my shoulders. Went to have blood drawn since I was due for testing my kidney function and thyroid anyway, overdue actually, because of the pandemic.

They called today and said my thyroid and kidneys are fine, but want me to go in again early Thursday for another blood test since I have a high white blood cell count and they want to see if it's gone down any by then. Assuming this is just a result of the UTI, and I'm feeling moderately better (still not 100%, though I've only been on the antibiotic a day and a half so far), but I've never had to give a second blood sample before, and of course the phrase "high white blood cell count" conjured all sorts of unpleasant thoughts of the ONE disease I've never had any reason to suspect I have. :afr

Really hoping things have returned to normal inside by then. :sigh Even after four years, I'm still so used to abstaining from drinking that it's hard for me to keep myself hydrated.


----------



## introvert33

I feel stupid after blood test, I probably would feel better if I got a handle on Vit D, and they forgot the iron test. Throw in a little vitamin b complex for good measure. 

I hope this is the year that I can put all the strategies together and stick with it.


----------



## Kevin001

Eye is killing me, might be same issue I had before. Hope these drops work.


----------



## Kevin001

How long do pimples last? Huge one on my neck for like 2 days now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Physio for me knee begins in a month & then the MRI is a month after that


----------



## introvert33

@Canadian Brotha
Hopefully your knee will start feeling better. Silver lining maybe working on that will help overall too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

introvert33 said:


> @Canadian Brotha
> Hopefully your knee will start feeling better. Silver lining maybe working on that will help overall too.


Cheers, tired of this, wanna get surgery done if that's what's best


----------



## truant

I'm meeting my new doctor for the first time today. Time to see how transphobic he is, lol.

I haven't had a family doctor since I was 18 and living at home with my parents.


----------



## blue2

^^ Ha positivity, is that your first thought, how transphobic is someone gonna be ?.. I bet he's a pro & just see's his patients as organic matter XD


----------



## truant

blue2 said:


> ^^ Ha positivity, is that your first thought, how transphobic is someone gonna be ?.. I bet he's a pro & just see's his patients as organic matter XD


Pretty much, yeah, lol. The trans community is filled with horror stories about transphobic doctors. They have prejudices just like everybody else. They don't like patients with "mental disorders" ruining perfectly good organic matter with hormones and surgery.

He was super nice at first. And then I told him I was trans and his eyes sort of glazed over and he got sort of impersonal. But he was polite, and he said he could refer me to a specialist when I decide to transition, so I'm calling it a win. I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## rabidfoxes

truant said:


> And then I told him I was trans and his eyes sort of glazed over and he got sort of impersonal.


There's always the possibility that you're the first trans person he's met and he is just freaking out a little inside and trying desperately to remember his training and not to mess up the pronouns and not to weird you out or offend you


----------



## blue2

Yeah, you can't blame them though most people were raised with such prejudice from an early age, it's deeply ingrained in their psyche & even continue it against there will or better judgement later on for an easy life, as to not alienate themselves from their community or family, I was raised with it, I know.


----------



## truant

rabidfoxes said:


> There's always the possibility that you're the first trans person he's met and he is just freaking out a little inside and trying desperately to remember his training and not to mess up the pronouns and not to weird you out or offend you


Oh yeah, it's always a possibility. I'll never know.



blue2 said:


> Yeah, you can't blame them though most people were raised with such prejudice from an early age, it's deeply ingrained in their psyche & even continue it against there will or better judgement later on for an easy life, as to not alienate themselves from their community or family, I was raised with it, I know.


Well, I'm not blaming anyone. I understand that most people don't understand someone like me, and I don't expect them to be able to. I'm not hypersensitive about it, and I don't throw around the word "transphobic" lightly. It doesn't really bother me if people think I'm crazy or weird. (I'm both, haha!) But I do have to be able to work with my doctor, so I don't want one who is hostile. And such people do exist in the world. I was simply expressing my concern about being stuck with someone like that, since I have terrible luck and it's incredibly hard to get family doctors. It's almost easier to get dates!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe I should ask my doc about IBS, or maybe I should just start buying Align


----------



## ScorchedEarth

So this endomorph-mesomorph-ectomorph stuff is crackpot pseudoscience, right? Sure sounds like it, but I keep running across it all over the place.


----------



## firelight

Have had stabbing pains in abdomen for like 4 years now. Recently been feeling super run down and exhausted all the time, wondering if they are related. Gastro doctor instantly wrote it off as being psychosomatic, no way I'm going back there to be humiliated again. Maybe it's in the urinary system or some organ. Wish I hadn't had such negative experiences with doctors that it's terrifying to go in now.


----------



## Sekiro

ScorchedEarth said:


> So this endomorph-mesomorph-ectomorph stuff is crackpot pseudoscience, right? Sure sounds like it, but I keep running across it all over the place.


 So are horoscopes.

People like to place things into easily understandable boxes or groups. The reason why it's crackpot pseudoscience is because it's not based on any real actual science, which is the definition of pseudoscience.

In reality when it comes to hypertrophy, which is the goal with the morphic stuff, there's many different factors. You may develop certain kinds of Type-II fibers better than others. You may have a lower amount of fibers to start with. Your muscles sarcoplasmic fluid may be less or more than other peoples. Or maybe your training program sucks. Or maybe you're not eating enough. Or maybe you're not working out as hard as you should be. Or maybe you're working out too hard.

Turns out with so many factors you're going to tell me that everyone fits into one of three unchangeable genetic factors? Yeah okay. And your lifting brah from the gym may be swole af and give you all this **** but the only reason he's a swole dude is because he's always hanging out in the gym lifting weights and living and breathing the lifting fitness culture. Like duh of course he's a swole boi. Maybe he's even doing roids, you don't know.


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling kinda stuffy hopefully its nothing.


----------



## Kevin001

Having some left foot pain. Hope it heals.


----------



## Dev Bahri

Symptoms of depression include overwhelming sadness, grief, and a sense of guilt. It may be described as a feeling of emptiness or hopelessness. Some people may find it difficult to put these feelings into words. It may also be difficult for them to understand as symptoms can manifest and cause physical reactions. Frequent episodes of crying may be a symptom of depression, although not everyone who is depressed cries.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Smokers cough came back pretty quick


----------



## Kevin001

My foot is doing better I guess.


----------



## Blue Dino

Stomach suddenly started feeling weird shortly after dinner. I hope it's caused by just dirty food maybe. But I can't imagine anything I ate that was bad that caused it. And it certainly doesn't feel like it's dad. More indigestion esque. Hope it goes away or that it doesn't get bad tomorrow. Had a prolonged phase of frequently recurring stomach issues that lasted nearly two years. I certainly don't want that again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope my finger isn’t broken


----------



## Perkins

I really need to get back on the treadmill. It's been over 4 days.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My back is ****ed


----------



## tehuti88

So apparently I'm going to hemorrhage my uterus out this month, that's lovely.


----------



## tehuti88

Holy **** am I going to bleed to death today?? WTF is going on in there??


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Smokers cough is getting pretty intense again


----------



## Cletis

Feeling quite a bit better lately. Treatment must be working. The doctor is pleased.


----------



## zkv

When I was hospitalized it was 10 cigarettes a day. Believe me, when it's scheduled those babies burn fast. Now that I'm out I'm controlling my tobacco intake a lot better. I might have cheated here and there but yeah, a lot better.


----------



## Cletis

I'm gaining weight again, I'm up 12 pounds.


----------



## Kevin001

Acne has been bad lately, really hope I don't have to get back on accutane.


----------



## zkv

About marijuana: I've used it and abused it. After getting out of the clinic I was more or less what could be called 'clean'. Had an aggressive, mean-spirited freakout today, which Alprazolam couldn't prevent, and marijuana immediately stopped on its tracks.

Think it's time to leave my pothead days behind and start using it 'medicinally'.


----------



## Kevin001

Bad neck/trap pain ugh


----------



## Fun Spirit

Black Seed Oil is good for the body. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Noca

My nose won't stop running.


----------



## Kevin001

See a little red dots after haircut but nothing major, we'll see.


----------



## wmu'14

Friday I had soft tissue grafting in my mouth to repair receding gum line. It was good. Wow, that IV shot hurt tho! Felt normal few hours after it was over tho.

Eating applesauce, pudding, yogurt, ice cream, & noodle soup. I miss regular food!

Tomorrow I go in for follow-up exam. Hopefully I pass & can eat regular food again soon!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to book the doctors appointment


----------



## asittingducky

I imagine ****ting in the woods must be very relaxing...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Doc says no need for surgery, next day my knee completely disagrees...


----------



## Cletis

For those taking magnesium supplements, beware of diarrhea. 

Heard it from a friend. :um


----------



## Kevin001

Got some back gum pain hope its nothing.


----------



## bjw0111

I have gained an embarrassing amount of weight this year. Really need to get things going back in the right direction.


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to get back on accutane.....


----------



## Kevin001

Feeling stuffy


----------



## Kevin001

Hope this acne stays stable.


----------



## TinyFlutter

@Canadian Brotha I came across this video and thought I'd share if it might be of help for knee pain






They have a great channel with videos of various exercises, I've watched a few videos for treating back pain.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> Feeling stuffy


Do you have allergies?

Lately I have been busy decluttering and cleaning, and my allergies started to flare up. I never knew how allergic I am to dust until now lol, last night I took what I had in the cupboard which was Reactine. I think it knocked me out cause I fell asleep an hour later and slept for 10 hours straight. No wonder products like Zzzquil and NyQuil contains the same main ingredient as allergy medication, it makes a decent sleep aid for occasional insomnia.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Do you have allergies?
> 
> Lately I have been busy decluttering and cleaning, and my allergies started to flare up. I never knew how allergic I am to dust until now lol, last night I took what I had in the cupboard which was Reactine. I think it knocked me out cause I fell asleep an hour later and slept for 10 hours straight. No wonder products like Zzzquil and NyQuil contains the same main ingredient as allergy medication, it makes a decent sleep aid for occasional insomnia.


Hey!!! Tried reaching out awhile back, glad you're still hanging in there. I'm good maybe its me being around so many people idk. Or the heater being on.


----------



## MCHB

Frigged my shoulder about two months ago (don't ask...) and it is getting better but a tens unit my god...e-stim is fascinating! :3


----------



## Kevin001

Back of my neck has been breaking out like crazy.


----------



## Citrine79

In the midst of another “health worries” episode which includes looking up stuff. Having some weird sensations in my foot and of course, some of the possible causes listed are scary things. I have had increased anxiety and worry as of late after a period of doing pretty well.


----------



## Kevin001

Got this bad rash under my armpit.


----------



## truant

I think the weird swelling in my fingers is gout. Who gets gout these days? Probably the result of 15 years of untreated hypothyroidism. Too bad I can't afford medication.


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> In the midst of another "health worries" episode which includes looking up stuff. Having some weird sensations in my foot and of course, some of the possible causes listed are scary things. I have had increased anxiety and worry as of late after a period of doing pretty well.


Still going through this...and having a really bad episode right now. Health anxiety has become my top worry (not Covid though) and I am borderline obsessed with something being wrong in a couple different spots. I don't know if it is hormones or extreme anxiety (super anxious right now) possibly contributing but I am a mess and fairly certain something is very wrong.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think I need to see a dentist but have a feeling when I go whatever they find will cost an arm & a leg...ever since this masking became normal I feel like I’m always clenching my jaw as a result both with & without them on & having to relax it when realize


----------



## FindingPeace

Soon I'll be getting a biopsy done on a nodule the doctor found on my thyroid. Most thyroid nodules are benign, but the uncertainty of what the results will be after the procedure is a little nerve racking


----------



## Blue Dino

Probably averaged 8hrs spent per day browsing various random health sites and forums the past few weeks. Starting to feel like my fuel for worrying and stress has been exhausted. 

Bad sleep the past several weeks due to constantly waking up every few hours doesn't help either.


----------



## Citrine79

Period was quite brief and light this month. Of course I had to google and of course bad stuff came up but I think it might be due to my extremely high stress/anxiety levels at the present time. Stress can reak havoc on your cycle. A bit worried (more worried about other stuff right now though) but will hope it is just a one off.


----------



## truant

Swelling in my finger has gone down. Now the heart palpitations are back. With any luck, it will kill me. Though it would be nice to die in my sleep and not have to go through all that consciously.


----------



## Sainnot

Iâ€™m a critical worker so I can get the COVID vaccine for a while now but I donâ€™t know how to make a doctors appointment or my insurance information or anything. I donâ€™t understand how millions of people pick this stuff up while they are growing up but I still canâ€™t do basic things to care for myself.


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> Still going through this...and having a really bad episode right now. Health anxiety has become my top worry (not Covid though) and I am borderline obsessed with something being wrong in a couple different spots. I don't know if it is hormones or extreme anxiety (super anxious right now) possibly contributing but I am a mess and fairly certain something is very wrong.


Quoting myself again. Worry has turned into obsession. I cannot stop thinking about stuff I read. And I am in a no-win situation because even though I should probably go to the doctor, I just can't for several reasons.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to book a dentist appointment


----------



## zkv

Think this is the best thread, bit whiney since I'm the one doing it.

I'm smoking like a maniac again. I've basically been smoking heavily at most times for an accurate decade. I never exercised before 18 either, but I remember how healthy it felt compared to how I feel now. This smoke I willingly inhale every day of my life makes my organism depressed. I stretch a lot, that's the one thing I do so I'm agile and flexible enough, but I don't walk much or run, do not, make me, run, fast. Maybe one time a week, two at most I'll take a dog to the beach and walk on the sand, maybe play with the dog a bit. For a while there in November and December I substantially decreased my tobacco intake, but now I'm back at it big time. And I forgot to mention some possible temporary drug that could help to my psychiatrist when I could talk to her.

End of whine, again I know I'm the smoker (idiot) here, and I'm the one who need to put a stop to it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So the place I shop at just does not seem to ever have caffeine free Diet Pepsi in stock. I know they carry it because I have bought it there before but most of the time now if they even have any it is always in the two liter bottles, which is annoying because my fridge is one of those dorm fridges that is too short for two liter bottles. I have not been able to find it in the cans or short bottles there for months so I ended up buying caffeine free Diet Coke. Which I guess is OK but I like Pepsi better. 

And like. I just don't understand why nobody seems to make diabetic friendly food. Even stuff that says low carb on the label always has something like corn syrup in it that spikes my blood sugar if I consume it. Like coffee mate. How can it be only 1 or 2 carbs and shoot my blood sugar from 85 to 150 in an hour? The only suspicious ingredient I see is "corn syrup solids". It doesn't actually taste sweet but I stopped using it because my blood sugar was constantly out of control just from having coffee and tea with that stuff in it.

I don't know why they refuse to be honest on the labels. It's not like there aren't millions of people who don't care about carbs who will buy it anyway.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

truant said:


> I think the weird swelling in my fingers is gout. Who gets gout these days? Probably the result of 15 years of untreated hypothyroidism. Too bad I can't afford medication.


15 years of untreated hypothyroidism ? How much does the medication cost ? Right here where I live Euthyrox is very cheap and I can afford it no problem.


----------



## truant

RenegadeReloaded said:


> 15 years of untreated hypothyroidism ? How much does the medication cost ? Right here where I live Euthyrox is very cheap and I can afford it no problem.


Um, how nice for you? 🤔 I also can't afford a proper diet, heat in winter, or clothing. Presumably you do not find yourself in the position of having to choose between medication and food. A prescription here looks like it would cost about a week's worth of groceries. If I stop buying food to pay for medication, I will simply develop a different kind of deficiency, so it's about choosing between the lesser of two evils. It doesn't matter how 'cheap' something is if you can't afford to buy it. That's what poverty is. Not being able to afford things you should be able to afford.

At any rate, to be clear, I was diagnosed with subclinical hypothyroidism about 15 years ago. What I meant was that, because I have been ignoring it since then, it had possibly finally progressed to the stage of clinical deficiency, as evidenced by the swelling in my hand. But it may not have been related at all.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Wow, sorry to hear that...didn't know you were in that situation. Wasn't my intention to be mean if that's how I sounded.


----------



## Skeletra

truant said:


> A prescription here looks like it would cost about a week's worth of groceries.


Whaat!? That is insane. I’m sorry for this situation. Having to chose between necessities should not happen anywhere.
—

My wrist hurts so so much ooof. Spent 4 hours straight pushing a button over and over for work and it seems like it did a number on me. This isn’t the wrist that normally bugs me. The pain goes away if I don’t move it, but.. I kind of have to sooner or later. Have a feeling it’s going to impact my sleep. Heres hoping it will all be good tomorrow.


----------



## truant

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that...didn't know you were in that situation. Wasn't my intention to be mean if that's how I sounded.


No worries. No way you could know.



Skeletra said:


> Whaat!? That is insane. I’m sorry for this situation. Having to chose between necessities should not happen anywhere.
> —
> 
> My wrist hurts so so much ooof. Spent 4 hours straight pushing a button over and over for work and it seems like it did a number on me. This isn’t the wrist that normally bugs me. The pain goes away if I don’t move it, but.. I kind of have to sooner or later. Have a feeling it’s going to impact my sleep. Heres hoping it will all be good tomorrow.


Yeah, sucks.

My elbow bothers me sometimes. As long as I rest it as soon as it starts bugging me it's usually okay in a day or two. Might not be able to do that at work, though. My mother wears a brace which seems to help her a lot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cycling to work has my knee swelling up a bit, need to start cool pack & stretching regularly again, get back in shape


----------



## alwaysrunning

I am relieved to have finally found a dentist that accepts NHS patients close to me. It is like gold dust haha. I phoned a ton and just over and over was told no they are private now. Last year in March I had an appointment and it was just a check up. But with the Covid situation so bad I thought I was doing a good thing by cancelling - by reducing the amount of people coming into contact with others. I said to the receptionist when it dies down I will make another appointment. When I phoned up I could not go back to that dentist! Won't ever do that again. I am actually looking forward to this appointment as it is six years now since I last saw someone. I don't have any problems to my knowledge- it is just a check up. I am lucky in that I gave up sugar when I was 13 basically. Had sweeteners in everything- which is not that good for you but I think my teeth now would be worse if I hadn't. I'm thinking to get them whitened.


----------



## movingbee

truant said:


> Um, how nice for you? 🤔 I also can't afford a proper diet, heat in winter, or clothing. Presumably you do not find yourself in the position of having to choose between medication and food. A prescription here looks like it would cost about a week's worth of groceries. If I stop buying food to pay for medication, I will simply develop a different kind of deficiency, so it's about choosing between the lesser of two evils. It doesn't matter how 'cheap' something is if you can't afford to buy it. That's what poverty is. Not being able to afford things you should be able to afford.
> 
> At any rate, to be clear, I was diagnosed with subclinical hypothyroidism about 15 years ago. What I meant was that, because I have been ignoring it since then, it had possibly finally progressed to the stage of clinical deficiency, as evidenced by the swelling in my hand. But it may not have been related at all.


Our family's situation is similar to yours. We really felt what poverty means. It was really heartbreaking when you have to choose between two necessities. My mom got hyperthyroidism so we have to really monitor her situation and the food intake. So it was damn painful and hard.


----------



## truant

movingbee said:


> Our family's situation is similar to yours. We really felt what poverty means. It was really heartbreaking when you have to choose between two necessities. My mom got hyperthyroidism so we have to really monitor her situation and the food intake. So it was damn painful and hard.


Yeah, poverty sucks. Sorry to hear about your mother. Hope things turn around.


----------



## truant

Had an in-person doctor's appointment today. Like last time, he had a student doctor with him. Which was great, because when he asked me how I was doing and I tried to explain the various symptoms I'd had over the last six months I started hyperventilating. At which point he turned it into a teachable moment for his student and showed her how my hyperventilation impacted my blood pressure, hahaha. (Please, just kill me now.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to see a masseuse


----------



## truant

I've been trying to schedule my vaccination for several days now, since I finally got the go-ahead from the govt, and they're either booked completely solid up to the very last day of bookings or there's something wrong with the booking app. If the first, why send out more notifications than you have booking slots available? If the latter, why have a buggy app for something so important?

I'm going to have to call someone to try to sort it out because my 'pass' expires in a few days. Very annoyed about the whole thing.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I wonder if the Astrazenica jab has affected anyone elses time of the month. Mine usually falls on time. This month it came a few days early and then just for barely a day. Really unusual.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I don't know why I can only put on weight and never lose it! And why is my stomach bloated.. food allergy perhaps...


----------



## Blue Dino

My google news app keeps plastering the headline of the soccer player who recently collapsed suddenly from a cardiac arrest for the past few days as the top headline. Just when my health anxiety has been mostly focused on my heart the past few months. While headlines like "Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton Elopes" and "Humpback whale nearly eats lobsterman" are on the very bottom, when normally these headlines are the top ones.


----------



## Lauralyn

Its incredible that I had such severe neurological symptoms and what looked like severe diabetes and neuropathy and I got over it just from taking some fish oil. My face is miracle too


----------



## Lauralyn

Something going on with my brain and body was so bad thought I was dying and I knew I couldn't live with what I had going on with me. I prayed to god to make it go away, took some fish oil and it miraculously went away but I had high libido and body odor from the fish oil and thinking changes, like it was affecting my nerves too much everywhere. I quit taking the fish oil because I thought I did something bad enough on it that a celebrities posts were all about me on Instagram. Something was saving my life and I stopped it I think because I was scared of someone doing something they shouldn't be. At least I know now my life is more important than some celebrities or hackers messing around with me that care more about my libido than not making someone with a serious illness sicker. Whoever hacking me is a kid I don't care if their 20s 30s 40s there's something seriously wrong with their conscience. I was swallowing huge amounts of fish oil to prove it was that because I thought some celebrities hacked me because I did something to be guilty ashamed of on Instagram. Every time my genital nerves were getting pulled on and I looked it up and saw it correlated exactly with my pudendal nerve in my genital area. I don't think swallowing huge amounts of fish oil to prove a point is safe. Never thought people in this world could be so malicious to an I'll person.


----------



## firelight

****ing constipated.


----------



## Skeletra

_“See a doctor if your symptoms don’t go away”
Yes, but how long do I wait?

Woke up with something that’s apparently called Geographic tongue the other day.. the article had that phrase. I’ve been waking up with muscle and joint pain for the past year or so. Last few weeks I’ve also felt pain after sitting down for 30 minutes.. heck some times even 10. And some times I just feel weak in my muscles. Like they turn to jelly. Something is off. I’ve been under a ****loat of stress for a few months so that’s probably contributing._


----------



## extremly

Fasting has become much easier recently with this app I downloaded. I have fasted a total of 4 days out of 7. I have not lost much weight though. Maybe 2-3 pounds tops


----------



## extremly

161 lbs. Almost back to the 150s after nearly 8 years... holy...!

Will extremly see his abs again? Find out in the next episode of.... 
DRAGON LIFE Z


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think my vision is getting worse & my lower back is clearly some kind of disc issue


----------



## Skeletra

Got some pretty strong chest pains going and my pulse is super high. If this keeps on until tomorrow I’m going to the emergency room. I’m dreading having to put on a bra. My arms and limbs hurt so much 😫. I just got my second corona vaccine.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a tooth removed


----------



## Vein

Need to start exercising and eating properly again..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to get custom insoles, my feet are so sore lately


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well. That's about all I can say is "well".

I gave in and bought a big box of crackers a couple days ago. I knew I shouldn'ta but I never been too smart. 

So I chowed down on them last night. My blood sugar didn't immediately shoot straight up so I kept eating them. Got up this morning feeling pretty bad. Checked my blood sugar and yeah. It was 300. So that's not good. Took a Metformin (probably shoulda done that before I zonked out last night). Been a coupla hours and it's finally down to about 220. That's not good either but better.


----------



## truant

I now have a truly impressive list of physical symptoms.


----------



## pillbugger

I can't control myself... next time I go to the doctor, I'll surely be diagnosed with:


* *


----------



## Skeletra

Tested positive for Covid the day before yesterday and ive been having a migraine run along it. Really need to get my arse to a doctor and get some new medication. My sumatriptans stopped working


----------



## Skeletra

Waking up in pain 9 out of 10 days. Like my limbs and muscles doesn’t like sleeping. I feel like that has gotten worse after Covid. Like before it was only like 4 out of 10 days. I’m sick of that now. Still haven’t gone to the doctor


----------



## Citrine79

My ear is full of wax and bugging me but not enough to go to the doctor and get it cleaned out. Hoping the home remedies will work. Also, badly need to see a dentist…teeth in bad shape but anxiety way too high right now to even think about it.


----------



## pillbugger

Tomorrow, I'll be heading to the general practitioner. Or later today when I wake up, I should say. It's going to be different clinic this time. The last time I went was in 2019, the year before the pandemic started. I wonder what will go down... I'll definitely get prescribed blood pressure medication again. I really hope I get referred to a therapist or a psychiatrist.

I also hope to get a good general practitioner, because unfortunately, there are some that like to rush.


----------



## pillbugger

I am not a morning person, but even so, I forced myself to get ready. Get up, shower, put on nice presentable clothes, a light breakfast, brush teeth, and made sure I had everything ready...

...only to get a call to let me know that the clinic doesn't accept my insurance. All that for nothing. Why didn't they notify us earlier? Mom gave the poor lady behind the phone an angry earful, especially because she had already canceled something to take me there.

Right away after that, we made arrangements to go into another clinic, which I'll be heading to in a few days from now.


----------



## Skeletra

Low blood pressure is fun, ‘cus one moment you’re bending down to pick plates out of the dishwasher and the next you’re travelling trough hyperspace. Weeeee
(Stars everywhere)


----------



## sprinter

*


----------



## either/or

Skeletra said:


> Low blood pressure is fun, ‘cus one moment you’re bending down to pick plates out of the dishwasher and the next you’re travelling trough hyperspace. Weeeee
> (Stars everywhere)


I also have low blood pressure and a really slow pulse. I sometimes get stars too, they are like these small bright spots that start in the middle of my vision somewhere and seem to veer diagonally to the outside or periphery of my field of vision. Aside from the primary care doctor always telling me I have low blood pressure I've never gotten it checked out. Hope it's not something bad. You always hear about how bad high blood pressure is but no one says anything about low blood pressure.


----------



## sprinter

I get the stars or more like sparks sometimes when I'm bending down for something. I don't know if it's from low blood pressure though, I've never gotten a really low reading. I have gotten a pretty slow pulse...my blood pressure machine gives the pulse. Maybe they all give the pulse I guess. I mostly get the sparks when I'm physically fatigued more during the summer.


----------



## Skeletra

I don’t know if it’s actually from low blood pressure, but that is what people say when they see stars 🤔.
I finally managed to order a doctors appointment (next monday) for my heart skipping beats and the dizziness. I might mention it there. Stars seem to happen a lot when I’m stressed.


----------



## sprinter

Orthostatic hypotension is a definite cause of seeing stars from bending over apparently. I guess I could have that, there doesn't seem to be any way to tell by yourself. I found this little write up which also brought up dehydration. I had a feeling dehydration could be a factor since I seem to get them mostly during the warmer weather. I don't think I've seen any sparks or stars since at least fall.





__





Healthfully


Find your way to better health.




healthfully.com






Orthostatic hypotension is a condition that occurs with a sudden drop in blood pressure as a person moves from sitting or lying down to standing.
The dizziness and visual disturbances -- "seeing stars" -- will slowly go away as you rest.

Wear compression stockings during the day to reduce your risk of orthostatic hypotension. These stockings squeeze the calf muscles to improve blood circulation and prevent blood from pooling in the legs. You can purchase compression stockings in a medical supply store. Put them on before you get out of bed in the morning when your legs are the least swollen.

Reduce your risk of orthostatic hypotenstion by staying hydrated -- particularly in hot weather -- by drinking water and limiting your intake of alcohol and caffeinated drinks, which increase urine output.


----------



## Skeletra

Had my doctors appointment today. Apparently it’s common for the heart to beat an extra time every tenth beat, just that with the stress I notice it more. It doesn’t have to be the begging of something serious (like what my dad nearly died of earlier this winter), but we’re going to keep an eye on it. All my issues comes down to stress basically. I’m going to start stress relieving excersises


----------



## pillbugger

Finally went and got a checkup. The assistant that saw me before the doctor was pretty nice, but the doctor herself seemed pretty cold. She seemed to want to rush. She tore of a piece of paper from the paper covering the table bed to jolt notes down. What. Yet another healthcare provider that treats their profession strictly as a business. I miss the sense of concern from the doctors I saw as a kid. Those guys did not mess around, and quickly referred me to other places. I guess this is the norm now as an adult male, and I am going to have to get used to it.


----------



## Blue Dino

pillbugger said:


> I miss the sense of concern from the doctors I saw as a kid. Those guys did not mess around, and quickly referred me to other places. I guess this is the norm now as an adult male, and I am going to have to get used to it.


All of the primary care doctors I've had have been like this, with exception of my first one. But of she retired. The good ones never lasts. Ever since, all the doctors I've seen pretty much just avoid eye contact with me and just type down what I say staring at the monitor. Like I am a robot they're running diagnostics on. 😅


----------



## pillbugger

Blue Dino said:


> Ever since, all the doctors I've seen pretty much just avoid eye contact with me


Mine eyeballed me coldly, as if she was examining my soul. 😧
Hopefully, the day comes when we'll find a warmer doctor again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope some of theses new stretches can make a significant difference with time


----------



## coeur_brise

Weight gain due to meds suck. It just does. I dont even know if it's truly causing pre-diabetic symptoms either, because it might. Will have to get a blood test for that. I'm just crestfallen and alarmed. I wish I could see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> Weight gain due to meds suck. It just does. I dont even know if it's truly causing pre-diabetic symptoms either, because it might. Will have to get a blood test for that. I'm just crestfallen and alarmed. I wish I could see a doctor ASAP.


 Well, you will need tests that only a doctor can give (I think) to be 100% sure of it but you can buy a cheap meter and test strips at CVS for about $40. Once you have it, if you eat a meal that has a relatively average amount of carbs, sugar and calories in it, you would check your blood about two hours later. It shouldn't be above 140. I am not sure if that is definitive but if it's worth $40 to you to know at least something in advance, it will give you some idea of whether or not there's a problem.


----------



## coeur_brise

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, you will need tests that only a doctor can give (I think) to be 100% sure of it but you can buy a cheap meter and test strips at CVS for about $40. Once you have it, if you eat a meal that has a relatively average amount of carbs, sugar and calories in it, you would check your blood about two hours later. It shouldn't be above 140. I am not sure if that is definitive but if it's worth $40 to you to know at least something in advance, it will give you some idea of whether or not there's a problem.


Thanks. I was panicking a bit there but i think I can stand the wait to see a doctor. I'm just impatient is all. Will update the results when possible.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> Thanks. I was panicking a bit there but i think I can stand the wait to see a doctor. I'm just impatient is all. Will update the results when possible.


 Also, weight gain isn't the only symptom. I'm T2 diabetic and in the several years before I was diagnosed, the thing I noticed most was I started getting very tired on a regular basis and would just sit here yawning all the time. Even if I slept well and had only been up a couple of hours, it would suddenly hit me like a ton of bricks. 

I didn't connect it to the fact that it always happened after I ate carb heavy foods (probably frozen pizza in my case) but now I know. I knew something was wrong because all my life before I had been plagued by chronic insomnia. To the point to where I could stay up for 24 hours, lay down and try to sleep and just lay there awake for ten hours waiting for sleep that never came. Obviously, when I started feeling drowsy all the time and falling asleep the instant I hit the bed, I knew something had changed.

I also had a feeling of general unwellness. Like I can't even describe it. It wasn't psychological. I had no idea it was diabetes. Also, if you are getting itchy rashes you didn't used to get, could be a symptom of it. I was getting these patchy fungal infections and would have to slather myself with antifungal cream. Those gradually stopped happening as I started taking meds and learning what not to eat (anything with bread or bready ingredients like pasta is a big one).


----------



## coeur_brise

@WillYouStopDave That mustve been frustrating and scary to not know what is going on with your body. Did you experience frequent urination or thirst as well? I hate that with these meds, it messes up my hunger signals. It makes my body feel off balance usually. I don't have the skin thing, but I did have eczema before taking meds so that's more normal than not..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> @WillYouStopDave That mustve been frustrating and scary to not know what is going on with your body.* Did you experience frequent urination or thirst as well?*


 You know, to be honest, I don't remember if I specifically noticed that. Because I have had a habit most of my life of always having drinks. If I'm awake, I probably have a can of pop or something nearby. So it wouldn't have surprised me much if I was urinating frequently. And I've never liked having my mouth be dry so I never let it get that way. 

I didn't start noticing things until I was literally having what seemed like a constant malaise. Then I was like "Something is wrong here". But actually, my doctor was the one who suggested the check for diabetes. I'm not even sure why. I didn't mention any of the symptoms to him because I didn't have insurance and I was only there for epilepsy meds. I didn't want to destabilize things by sending him on a wild goose chase trying to find something that might not be easy (or cheap) to find.

But one day he just suggested a glucose tolerance test and I went along with it and after a while he was just like "Yep."

I also had the problem where I went from being someone who never had dandruff in my life to having constant snowstorms of flakes raining down from my scalp, my face, my eyebrows. It was freaky. I'd look in the mirror and my eyebrows were just full of white flakes. I could take a comb and comb them out and they'd just keep coming. The itching was just intense and insane. Showering more often and using dandruff shampoo just made it worse. That's the reason I started shaving my head. I had to keep some kind of moisturizer on it at all times


----------



## MCHB

I've had these stupid rashes that aren't going away (a gnarly one on the left side of my neck and several on my right arm!) at first I thought it was eczema or contact dermatitis for several months. Neither made sense so nearest I can figure it's fungal so I ventured through the...erm...feminine product isle...it was awkward..no dice...so I ventured down the foot care isle and picked up some Canesten cream! The symptoms match a fungal infection so yeah. Here's hoping!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

MCHB said:


> I've had these stupid rashes that aren't going away (a gnarly one on the left side of my neck and several on my right arm!) at first I thought it was eczema or contact dermatitis for several months. Neither made sense so nearest I can figure it's fungal so I ventured through the...erm...feminine product isle...it was awkward..no dice...so I ventured down the foot care isle and picked up some Canesten cream! The symptoms match a fungal infection so yeah. Here's hoping!


 Yeah. I had a nasty patchy rash on my back and chest that started when I was about 22. I could not figure out what it was for several years until I saw something that looked just like it in a dermatology book at the library. 

I eventually started fighting it with Clotrimazole cream. I could tell it was doing something right away but it still took several years to beat it completely because I was inconsistent and it had been going on so long it was over a large portion of my chest and back. Possibly the cause was I used to lay down and drink Coke or Dr Pepper (the kind with sugar/corn syrup) and from time to time, I'd spill some on my chest and not get up and clean it off or change my shirt right away.

Could have also been early stages of diabetes/prediabetes. Either way, I finally beat it with a combination of cream and spray (don't bother with the powder spray as it doesn't work well and is messy).

If you see absolutely no change within a week or so of using the cream on the worst areas, it is probably not fungal. If it is fungal, it will take some work and you'll have to keep applying antifungal for a good while after it's no longer visible or it will come back and you'll have to start all over again. There's a prescription pill for bad fungal infections but my doctor refused to prescribe it because it can be hard on your liver.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These glute & hip flexor stretches are pretty unreal, I can feel it for quite some time in the glutes after doing them


----------



## Rickets

Gonna have to wear my knee sleeve again for the first time in 7 years. Keep getting sharp pain under my kneecap on days after squatting and treadmill exercises. This only happens when I stand straight later at home, and usually goes away a few days later. But I really don't want to blow my knee out, I've never had any huge injury in 15 years of gym.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think my shoes may be playing a part in my feet being sore regularly now


----------



## MCHB

So not only is the rash going away on my neck the rashes on my cheeks are going away! (Finally!) The neck rash was totally fungal and my cheek rashes were eczima!  They're clearing up finally...WOOT!


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> I think my shoes may be playing a part in my feet being sore regularly now


One of the best investments an indidividual can make is a pair of comfy work boots!  

...bonus points if they come with a second set of FR laces!


----------



## MCHB

Did 10 km on my bike and OMG! My cardio strength has gone to shyte!

....Darn it...gotta start biking more again!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

MCHB said:


> So not only is the rash going away on my neck the rashes on my cheeks are going away! (Finally!) The neck rash was totally fungal and my cheek rashes were eczima!  They're clearing up finally...WOOT!


 Just remember. It will likely come back if you don't keep beating it down with antifungal for probably at least another month even after you think it's gone. If there's absolutely anything left of it, that can often be enough to allow it to slowly make a sneaky return. I had so many false victories over mine.


----------



## coeur_brise

Skin problems are icky. I've had eczema on my arms for years. Thankfully nothing fungal. 
....
Blood tests came back normal which makes me reallh glad but darn did I gain a LOT of weight. I hate dieting but it looks like I'll have to do something than nothing.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@WillYouStopDave holy cow, I could tick almost all of those symptom check boxes. But I was tested for T2 diabetes years ago, it was negative and the doctor concluded I just had a sensitivity to sugar.


----------



## MCHB

Holy Jeebus am I out of shape! I did 10km on my bike friday and was winded! I did 30km on my bike on Sunday and could barely walk up the stairs!😅

"Ow...Ow...Ow!"


----------



## MCHB

coeur_brise said:


> Skin problems are icky. I've had eczema on my arms for years. Thankfully nothing fungal.
> ....
> Blood tests came back normal which makes me reallh glad but darn did I gain a LOT of weight. I hate dieting but it looks like I'll have to do something than nothing.


My neck has been clearing up lately and after 6 months of "WTF?" I'm stoked that it's finally clearing up!


----------



## alwaysrunning

My blood sugar levels are all over the place. I eat a bowl of corn flakes ( Tesco's brand) and then a couple of hours later it just dropped and I got all shaky so then ate two bananas, one kiwi fruit, pasta with lentil soup.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to call my GP & see if I can get my ears cleaned out


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to call my GP & see if I can get my ears cleaned out


They should be able to do it! I got my ears cleaned out in a walk in clinic once as the wax buildup in my ear canals was so bad it started muffling my hearing. (I'm not talking the nooks and crannies of the outer ear but the tunnel that goes between that and the eardrum!) I remember I was gonna jam the end of a pen cap into said canal but thought wiser of it lol!

The procedure is painless albeit weird feeling...at first using a syringe they blast the wax build up with a salt water solution and if that doesn't get it all out they'll carefully clean it out with some kinda thing. I can't even remember what they used!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MCHB said:


> They should be able to do it! I got my ears cleaned out in a walk in clinic once as the wax buildup in my ear canals was so bad it started muffling my hearing. (I'm not talking the nooks and crannies of the outer ear but the tunnel that goes between that and the eardrum!) I remember I was gonna jam the end of a pen cap into said canal but thought wiser of it lol!
> 
> The procedure is painless albeit weird feeling...at first using a syringe they blast the wax build up with a salt water solution and if that doesn't get it all out they'll carefully clean it out with some kinda thing. I can't even remember what they used!


Thanks, I only recently learned they can do this, I wish I knew about it ages ago


----------



## pillbugger

Pills for blood pressure, pills for excessive sweating, pills for fungus infection. They have pills for everything apparently. Not sure if I'll ever get the mind altering ones for anxiety though. Never did anything for me.


----------



## coeur_brise

Worried. I'm worried that I have insulin resistance or just something, because I've been off that med for a month and have lost zero weight. Some days i don't even eat much. Well, I did have half a can of Coke today along with meal but like... what is up with my body.


----------



## JH1983

Does anyone have their heart rate and blood pressure get crazy high at doctor's appointments, but they're normal at home? 

I'm on a low dose of blood pressure medicine for slightly high blood pressure, but checking it at home it always looks good. Same with my heart rate. My Galaxy watch shows my average as high 50's and low 60's and checking it with other means confirms this at least when I'm home.

I just had to get a physical today for this new job I'm trying to get. My heart rate sitting in my car before going in was in the 120's and it was still there when the doctor was checking it and my blood pressure. No idea what my blood pressure was. My physical before last they almost denied me because it was so high. They gave me 10 minutes to sit alone and try to calm down or I wouldn't have been able to go back to work until it got signed off on.

Now it's like a thing I get so worked up over being afraid I'll get denied being able to work it's made it worse. Because of the high blood pressure I have to get a physical every year instead of two years. Like today my heart was pounding from when I got up all the way to the appointment. I have a headache and feel ill now I guess just from being so anxious for so long today and having my heart pounding in my head. 

Wondering if I should try to get a beta blocker just for occasions like this. Can't use benzos or alcohol or anything like that because of my job. Haven't had a full blown panic attack in years, but I'm worried I'm going to get back to that point. I'm already extremely aware of my heart rate as it is from past experiences with panic attacks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> Does anyone have their heart rate and blood pressure get crazy high at doctor's appointments, but they're normal at home?


 Yes. It's a relatively recent development. It's a very long story but it didn't used to be this way. My blood pressure at the doctor used to be perfect every time and if my heart rate was ever anything other than perfect, he never mentioned it. 

There was a bunch of crap that happened in 2017 with my mother (almost died and was in the hospital for a month) and my dad's health as well. I spent lots of time severely upset and worrying about them and sitting in waiting rooms and staying up for 36 hours at a time waiting for any news. My health has not been the same since. First time I went to the doctor after that my heart rate was like 140 and my blood pressure was up significantly. I wrote it off as nerves but my heart rate is never really right anymore. It runs high no matter what.

Blood pressure has been steadily climbing despite the blood pressure pill I take. Bottom number is especially not looking good (was 94 yesterday). Top number is sometimes a little high but the bottom number is almost always close to 80 or above where it used to be always below 76 without medication. I even stopped adding extra salt to my food entirely and it seems to have made things worse. 

I'm going to attempt to get my heart checked to what extent I can but at this point, things have been not looking good for several years so I know there must be something wrong.

I will say though that fish oil might actually help to some degree. I took four of them yesterday and when I checked my BP today, it was unusually good. Could be a fluke though.


----------



## Folded Edge

I've got my first outpatient neurology appointment tomorrow, been waiting for nearly 9 months. We'll see what they have to say.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yes. It's a relatively recent development. It's a very long story but it didn't used to be this way. My blood pressure at the doctor used to be perfect every time and if my heart rate was ever anything other than perfect, he never mentioned it.
> 
> There was a bunch of crap that happened in 2017 with my mother (almost died and was in the hospital for a month) and my dad's health as well. I spent lots of time severely upset and worrying about them and sitting in waiting rooms and staying up for 36 hours at a time waiting for any news. My health has not been the same since. First time I went to the doctor after that my heart rate was like 140 and my blood pressure was up significantly. I wrote it off as nerves but my heart rate is never really right anymore. It runs high no matter what.
> 
> Blood pressure has been steadily climbing despite the blood pressure pill I take. Bottom number is especially not looking good (was 94 yesterday). Top number is sometimes a little high but the bottom number is almost always close to 80 or above where it used to be always below 76 without medication. I even stopped adding extra salt to my food entirely and it seems to have made things worse.
> 
> I'm going to attempt to get my heart checked to what extent I can but at this point, things have been not looking good for several years so I know there must be something wrong.
> 
> I will say though that fish oil might actually help to some degree. I took four of them yesterday and when I checked my BP today, it was unusually good. Could be a fluke though.



My average heart rate is actually lower than it's ever been is what's weird. I've lost some weight and been more consistent with doing cardio this year. Gotten it from 70's down to high 50's and low 60's according to my smart watch. Although after going on vacation a few weeks back I've pretty much quit doing cardio and been unable to get going with it again. Which sucks because I'd been doing really well keeping it up this year.

Never been a fan of doctor visits, but has never been this bad. I guess maybe it's because job stuff is on the line. Although I wouldn't get fired. Worst case would be unpaid leave until I get things under control, but more likely I'd just have to ride with someone else and still get paid.

I do take fish oil regularly and have for years. COQ10 as well and also Ashwaganda, which supposedly lowers cortisol.

I have a full checkup coming up next year when I turn 40. Probably should've had one already, but I have a huge aversion to seeing a doctor because it seems like I always get hit with crazy bills.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My left eye has felt weird lately, I need to see an eye doc asap & I need to find out of they can just put my new script in my old frames


----------



## Humesday

I've been slacking off. I can feel myself putting on weight. Gah. I have to get back to the gym.


----------



## Skeletra

I might have hemiplegic migraines now. I asked my doctor for new meds since my old ones stopped working, and he made me fill out a form and one of the questions asked if I experienced any numbness prior or during. Yes I had. My hand and half my face went numb the day before. Shouldn’t have googled that. It’s a rare, but serious form for migraine.
Getting it checked out on Wednesday.
I have felt numbness in my hand prior to a migraine before, but the in face was new. This could also explains my sudden random heavy drops in mood that some times happen a day in advance.

Edit: sooo, not hemiplegic, thank god.

I broke down in front of the doctor 😬

he suggested I come back for a talk. That feel unnatural. I might need it though.


----------



## pillbugger

Sweating like a pig _and_ even smelling like one... deodorants are powerless against the deluge caused by my overactive sweat glands. I had to stop my anticholinergic medication due to me trying to pinpoint the cause of some digestive issues. I swear, I sweat a lot, hours after I am done exercising and showering even. What a genetic failure I am. I even had a special nickname (one of many) when I was little because of this issue... "Vinegar". I have concluded that it is not possible to live comfortably like this. Best to hop back on the medication ASAP, before I create an ocean.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

What is the reason someone would wake up throwing up bile?


----------



## Blue Dino

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> What is the reason someone would wake up throwing up bile?


Bile reflux, gallbladder problems. Or maybe many other reasons. 

Any right abdomen pain? 

Hope you can see a med doc.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Blue Dino said:


> Bile reflux, gallbladder problems. Or maybe many other reasons.
> 
> Any right abdomen pain?
> 
> Hope you can see a med doc.


No abdomen pain. This is something that hasn't happened for a long time. This is why I don't sleep on my back. I'm afraid it would happen and I choke and die. I took some Tums. I hate how it burned my throat so bad.


----------



## Skeletra

I’m sick of being so tired. I don’t feel like relaxing helps any. I just keep getting more tired.
Not sure if it’s related, but I had some chest pains over the last month, the first one lasting 2 hours, but I figured that was just heartburn, since heartburn meds helped the second time. I should probably have gone to the doctor for that. Now I’m experiencing random anxiety attacks, without the mental turmoil that usually comes with it. Like my brain is just too tired. No clear triggers either. Just the rapid heart rate, the muscle “pains” and the general uneasy feeling of dread. I should probably see a doctor. I most likely won’t though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> I’m sick of being so tired. I don’t feel like relaxing helps any. I just keep getting more tired.
> Not sure if it’s related, but I had some chest pains over the last month, the first one lasting 2 hours, but I figured that was just heartburn, since heartburn meds helped the second time. I should probably have gone to the doctor for that. Now I’m experiencing random anxiety attacks, without the mental turmoil that usually comes with it. Like my brain is just too tired. No clear triggers either. *Just the rapid heart rate*, the muscle “pains” and the general uneasy feeling of dread. I should probably see a doctor. I most likely won’t though.


 How fast is the heart rate?


----------



## Skeletra

WillYouStopDave said:


> How fast is the heart rate?


I don’t know, it _feels_ very fast. I suck at taking my pulse. My heart beats twice every 10 beats and that throws me off every time. Next time it happens, I’ll use this heart rate app that I keep forgetting


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> I don’t know, it _feels_ very fast. I suck at taking my pulse. My heart beats twice every 10 beats and that throws me off every time. Next time it happens, I’ll use this heart rate app that I keep forgetting


Mine is sometimes well over a hundred when I'm just sitting here. My doctor wants me to go to a cardiologist and I want to but am also terrified. At least in my case, I don't think it's urgent. I've been having issues with it being high ever since late 2017.

I don't have any chest pains whatsoever but I do sometimes get really tired and just have no energy at all.


----------



## Skeletra

WillYouStopDave said:


> Mine is sometimes well over a hundred when I'm just sitting here. My doctor wants me to go to a cardiologist and I want to but am also terrified. At least in my case, I don't think it's urgent. I've been having issues with it being high ever since late 2017.
> 
> I don't have any chest pains whatsoever but I do sometimes get really tired and just have no energy at all.


I think you should go to the cardiologist. What if it’s something that will be better if you start treating early? What’s your resting?
I did get to check mine today. Normal resting is at 74 today, and the heart racing thing only goes up to 80-86. It’s not as dramatic as it feels, but it is a little bit faster.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> I think you should go to the cardiologist. What if it’s something that will be better if you start treating early? *What’s your resting?*


It's kind of all over the place. Sometimes it's in the 60s, sometimes the 80s or 90s. Seems to go into the hundreds after I eat. But then again, sometimes it doesn't. I mean, it's 70 right now. It always goes up when I go to the doctor because I hate going to the doctor and I get super stressed and agitated (for all sorts of reasons that I could write a book about).

I will be going to the cardiologist because my doctor will flip out on me if I haven't gone by the next time I see him. I'm just putting it off because that's what I do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, I just called and made the appointment. Hopefully he'll (at most) just do a couple of tests and prescribe some pills to lower heart rate as needed. I mean if he really thinks I need to be checked for clogged arteries or whatever, I guess it would be prudent to do it while I can but deep down, I really just want to get it over with so my doctor will stop riding me about it on every visit.


----------



## Folded Edge

Skeletra said:


> I’m sick of being so tired. I don’t feel like relaxing helps any. I just keep getting more tired.
> Not sure if it’s related, but I had some chest pains over the last month, the first one lasting 2 hours, but I figured that was just heartburn, since heartburn meds helped the second time. I should probably have gone to the doctor for that. Now I’m experiencing random anxiety attacks, without the mental turmoil that usually comes with it. Like my brain is just too tired. No clear triggers either. Just the rapid heart rate, the muscle “pains” and the general uneasy feeling of dread. I should probably see a doctor. I most likely won’t though.


Have you considered possible vitamin B12 or folate deficiency? I had that earlier this year. It certainly sounds like speaking to a doctor might help.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Out of all of the things I miss because of diabetes, pizza is the most brutal loss (Except for maybe Subway, as mediocre as most people probably think it is). I just know I'm going to give in one day and end up seriously regretting it.


----------



## Folded Edge

Had a trip to the hospital at midnight last night, they didn't find anything to explain my recent symptoms. Didn't get home till 5.30am. Shattered


----------



## sprinter

These exercises just about eleminated my frequent abdominal distension. It almost seems miraculous that they would do that but they did. Also found out that abdominal distension is not the same as bloating like I thought. You can have bloating without abdominal distension and vice versa. They also can occur together of course.


----------



## Skeletra

Folded Edge said:


> Have you considered possible vitamin B12 or folate deficiency? I had that earlier this year. It certainly sounds like speaking to a doctor might help.


Gosh, I thought I answered this one. I just quit taking folate, but could be iron or b12.. or vitamine D. i tend to go low on those in the darker seasons. I still am tired, but not in the same way.
Now my throat hurts. And my ears hurt. Really really hoping it isn’t covid. I have finally gotten around to ask for a referral to a shrink (appointment on Tuesday), and next weekend I’m going to a baptism. I just really can’t get sick now. It could not possibly suit me any less. Hoping it’s just an ear infection with a common cold that usually accompanies it.
(obviously I’m cancelling both things if it is covid)


----------



## Folded Edge

Skeletra said:


> Gosh, I thought I answered this one. I just quit taking folate, but could be iron or b12.. or vitamine D. i tend to go low on those in the darker seasons. I still am tired, but not in the same way.
> Now my throat hurts. And my ears hurt. Really really hoping it isn’t covid. I have finally gotten around to ask for a referral to a shrink (appointment on Tuesday), and next weekend I’m going to a baptism. I just really can’t get sick now. It could not possibly suit me any less. Hoping it’s just an ear infection with a common cold that usually accompanies it.
> (obviously I’m cancelling both things if it is covid)


If you've not long stopped taking folate, then it's probably not a B12 deficiency. Hopefully you can figure out what it is, and you're back feeling not so tired soon.
Good luck with your appointment and I hope you're feeling a lot better soon, especially for the baptism 🤞


----------



## Blue Dino

The urgent care doctor I've been going to, for the past several times have refused to look much more into my symptoms as he kept pushing for me that I need to instead see a family physician for it.

I tried two more local doctor's offices in passing today in-person to ask if they will accept me as a new patient. Or at least be willing to book an appointment with me. Both of those have previously said "no" when I called them a few months ago. Hoping being in-person might help my luck.

I got in line and a middle age couple in front of me too were asking to be accepted as new patients and the receptionist gave them an enthusiastic "yup!" after seeing their insurance. They started filling their paperwork and it was my turn. I asked the receptionist the same question and she gave me a half "yes" and was about to hand me my paperwork before asking for my insurance info. As soon as she saw my insurance, she said "sorry we are not accepting patients with this insurance." And then she pulled back the papers she was about to hand me.

I tried a second doctor's office across the street and I couldn't get buzzed in at all. No one ever came to tend to me. I waited for a good 15mins with no luck, so I gave up and left. But that place has always looked a bit suspected and unsettling.

I am really suspecting that something or several underlying things are gradually manifesting for the worst for the past 2 years, and I am just sitting and waiting for it to get worse to the point before it's too late. But I'm just hit a snag and be given the 🛑 every time I try to address it. Meanwhile constantly seeing and hearing about ads of preventative healthcare everywhere I go, it's triggering.


----------



## coeur_brise

Kind of worried about hair loss. I've been shedding a bit, more than usual and I don't know why. It doesn't seem like it's being replaced by newer baby hairs either. I've always had thick hair. It could be some sort of deficiency, maybe even alcohol use. I don't know. I asked my mom when her hair started to thin and she stated age 45, but I'm not even 45. Uh.. hm. I can go gray, just don't take my hair. (The men here might be like, psh, I said goodbye a long time ago 😁😭)


----------



## Skeletra

coeur_brise said:


> Kind of worried about hair loss. I've been shedding a bit, more than usual and I don't know why. It doesn't seem like it's being replaced by newer baby hairs either. I've always had thick hair. It could be some sort of deficiency, maybe even alcohol use. I don't know. I asked my mom when her hair started to thin and she stated age 45, but I'm not even 45. Uh.. hm. I can go gray, just don't take my hair. (The men here might be like, psh, I said goodbye a long time ago 😁😭)


Your shampoo could be too harsh for your hair. Take note of how your hair changes when you use different shampoos. Could be a sink or iron deficiency too.


----------



## Skeletra

Skeletra said:


> I have finally gotten around to ask for a referral to a shrink (appointment on Tuesday), and next weekend I’m going to a baptism. I just really can’t get sick now. It could not possibly suit me any less. Hoping it’s just an ear infection with a common cold that usually accompanies it.
> (obviously I’m cancelling both things if it is covid)


Just an update on this. I went to the doctor.
So I do officially have some generalised anxiety, with maybe some panic anxiety. We’re going to map this out before seeing someone more specialised. Then there is a blood sample for the depression which I’m currently waiting for.
The ear, wasn’t an infection. Not sure how to translate it, but all I have to do is squeeze my nose and blow pressure in my ears a few times a day.


----------



## Blue Dino

I decided to finally try the non-profit health center which I use to be a patient of a long time ago when I had no job. They were always terrible with their front office staff and doctors as they were downright abusive. I swore myself to never go back to them until now out of a desperate last resort. The last appointment there, the doctor had the nurses escorted me out after seeing me for only 3mins, refusing to approve any tests I asked for claiming I am lucky to have him even see me as a charity with my insurance. I figure they will definitely accept me as a patient and allow me an appointment at least. But apparently, they now only see patients with low income subsidized insurance. So I don't qualified to be seen or serviced there. On my way home, I decided to try another non-profit place like this one. Same deal unfortunately, subsidized insurance patients only. 

These were really my last ditch alternatives. I'm out of ideas now. 😫 Guess I will have to re-cycle through my list again and again in hopes one of these doctors will eventually see me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Surprisingly, my echocardiogram was completely normal. So there's something weird with my heart's electrical system, probably. Great. At least if it had been a structural problem it could have probably been fixed with an operation.


----------



## coeur_brise

Skeletra said:


> Your shampoo could be too harsh for your hair. Take note of how your hair changes when you use different shampoos. Could be a sink or iron deficiency too.


I managed to take some vitamins for my hair since posting this but I don't know if it made a big difference. Maybe it's cyclical hair loss except this time just more than usual? Will keep monitoring it...

On another note, sustained stomach distress (over 6 hours) is very scary when you have no idea what it could be, whether a stomach virus, food poisoning or other -itis of some sort. And Im stubborn to go to the dr for fear that they won't cover it. I feel the pain..


----------



## Humesday

I was at my most ideal weight back in April and May. Now, I'm about 20 lbs overweight again. Living in a culture that endlessly lies about people's weights while encouraging people to consume massive portions, and has holidays that basically celebrate gluttony, it's really hard to maintain a healthy weight. If it were up to me, I'd scrap Thanksgiving and Christmas as holidays I celebrate, unless they were dedicated to eating as healthy as possible. I'd also tax unhealthy food and subsidize healthy food.

I've exercised about 220 times in 2022 so far, yet here I am. I need to rededicate myself to working out at least 23 times a month again, preferably every single damn day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My doctor mentioned a colonoscopy (for the first time ever). I mean, I know it's important but I'm really not a stick a camera up my butt kind of person. I managed to convince him to hold off until next year. Which I'm not gonna feel any differently about it. But I might end up having to do it. I can tell when he's irritated because his mustache twitches when he's irritated and it was twitching.


----------



## Humesday

Humesday said:


> Now, I'm about 20 lbs overweight again.


My scale at home is wrong. I'm only about five pounds overweight according to the scale at my gym, but, since I'm basing that off the BMI, it might not even matter. I'll ask them if they can measure my body fat percentage when they're done remodeling. I mean, I can still do 130 sit-ups pretty easily, and my medium shirts are pretty loose around my stomach. My abs aren't really defined currently, but I should be able to find the motivation to lean out by Summer. Hopefully.


----------



## Jenna

I wish my hair would grow back. I have lost about 50% of my hair within the last 10 years. It's so thin you can see my scalp. I have been to doctors for it, and nothing seems to help it grow back. I've considered wearing wigs, but it just seems too fake. I also wish my psoriasis on my elbows would go away.


----------

